# Sfogone



## stellina (17 Luglio 2013)

supponiamo che ci sia una bella donna. le si avvicinano molti uomini. potrebbe scegliere (so che il verbo è brutto ma vista l'incazzatura non mi viene altro) tra molti. tutti carini e gentili....ma c'è sempre un ma...lei rimane legata a lui. lo sente nell'anima. lui prova sentimenti forti però non vuole  (ha paura??!!!) impegni . ovviamente c'è sempre anche un però...
lei si ripete che le passerà...e passerà, tutto passa. bisogna vedere se ti otrepassa o ti trapassa...
purtroppo il messaggio che arriva a quella donna è che gli uomini vedono la bambola e non l'anima. ma io mi chiedo questi uomini che vedono solo cosce e petti che si comprino un pollo!!!
spero che nessuno lo prenda sul personale è un mio sfogo...e se non lo faccio qui lo devo tenere dentro e dentro fa male.


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Luglio 2013)

stellina ha detto:


> supponiamo che ci sia una bella donna. le si avvicinano molti uomini. potrebbe scegliere (so che il verbo è brutto ma vista l'incazzatura non mi viene altro) tra molti. tutti carini e gentili....ma c'è sempre un ma...lei rimane legata a lui. lo sente nell'anima. lui prova sentimenti forti però non vuole  (ha paura??!!!) impegni . ovviamente c'è sempre anche un però...
> lei si ripete che le passerà...e passerà, tutto passa. bisogna vedere se ti otrepassa o ti trapassa...
> purtroppo il messaggio che arriva a quella donna è che gli uomini vedono la bambola e non l'anima. ma io mi chiedo questi uomini che vedono solo cosce e petti che si comprino un pollo!!!
> spero che nessuno lo prenda sul personale è un mio sfogo...e se non lo faccio qui lo devo tenere dentro e dentro fa male.


Mi spiace.


----------



## Lui (17 Luglio 2013)

nulla di personale, ma non capisco perchè voi donne pretendete che un uomo debba vedere oltre le cosce e tutto il resto. 
rassegnatevi.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Luglio 2013)

stellina ha detto:


> supponiamo che ci sia una bella donna. le si avvicinano molti uomini. potrebbe scegliere (so che il verbo è brutto ma vista l'incazzatura non mi viene altro) tra molti. tutti carini e gentili....ma c'è sempre un ma...lei rimane legata a lui. lo sente nell'anima. lui prova sentimenti forti però non vuole  (ha paura??!!!) impegni . ovviamente c'è sempre anche un però...
> lei si ripete che le passerà...e passerà, tutto passa. bisogna vedere se ti otrepassa o ti trapassa...
> purtroppo il messaggio che arriva a quella donna è che gli uomini vedono la bambola e non l'anima. ma io mi chiedo questi uomini che vedono solo cosce e petti che si comprino un pollo!!!
> spero che nessuno lo prenda sul personale è un mio sfogo...e se non lo faccio qui lo devo tenere dentro e dentro fa male.



E di certo qua dentro tra lo scherzo e non, diamo una bella dimostrazione dell'uomo. Sfogati pure ne hai tutte le ragioni.


----------



## Hellseven (17 Luglio 2013)

stellina ha detto:


> supponiamo che ci sia una bella donna. le si avvicinano molti uomini. potrebbe scegliere (so che il verbo è brutto ma vista l'incazzatura non mi viene altro) tra molti. tutti carini e gentili....ma c'è sempre un ma...lei rimane legata a lui. lo sente nell'anima. lui prova sentimenti forti però non vuole  (ha paura??!!!) impegni . ovviamente c'è sempre anche un però...
> lei si ripete che le passerà...e passerà, tutto passa. bisogna vedere se ti otrepassa o ti trapassa...
> purtroppo il messaggio che arriva a quella donna è che gli uomini vedono la bambola e non l'anima. ma io mi chiedo questi uomini che vedono solo cosce e petti che si comprino un pollo!!!
> spero che nessuno lo prenda sul personale è un mio sfogo...e se non lo faccio qui lo devo tenere dentro e dentro fa male.


Scusa che rapporto c'è tra lui che non si vuole impegnare e la nostra presunta superficialità nel valutare le donne?


----------



## sienne (17 Luglio 2013)

Ciao stellina,

mi dispiace tanto, veramente!

so, che è umiliante ... e ci si sente, non visti ... cancellati.

sfogati quanto vuoi!

sienne


----------



## Lui (17 Luglio 2013)

la nostra amica è dispiaciuta che il tizio la abbia cercata solo per scopare. che io sappia si fa in due. lui non vuole legami, lei si.  voi donne avete questa strana fissazione, non tutte per fortuna: dopo la prima e la seconda volta pensate che il vostro bell'imbusto si sia innamorato di voi ed iniziate con le telefonate, i messagini, le minchiate su fb, e che cazzo.


----------



## sienne (17 Luglio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> nulla di personale, ma non capisco perchè voi donne pretendete che un uomo debba vedere oltre le cosce e tutto il resto.
> rassegnatevi.


Ciao,

anche io non capisco il perché, alcuni uomini se la menano con la loro grandezza,
invece quello che conta è ............ il portafoglio.  ...

sienne


----------



## Hellseven (17 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> anche io non capisco il perché, alcuni uomini se la menano con la loro grandezza,
> invece quello che conta è ............ il portafoglio.  ...
> ...


O la bellezza. Siamo nella società dell'apparire ....:smile:


----------



## Ultimo (17 Luglio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> la nostra amica è dispiaciuta che il tizio la abbia cercata solo per scopare. che io sappia si fa in due. lui non vuole legami, lei si.  voi donne avete questa strana fissazione, non tutte per fortuna: dopo la prima e la seconda volta pensate che il vostro bell'imbusto si sia innamorato di voi ed iniziate con le telefonate, i messagini, le minchiate su fb, e che cazzo.



Probabilmente perchè il presunto uomo non è chiaro, hai visto mai un uomo dire scopiamo una tantum e, ciao ciao. 

Che poi nel testo, l'uomo non è uno, ma sono tanti, bell'esempio di uomo bavoso...o sbavoso?

Come dare torto allo sfogo di stellina.


----------



## sienne (17 Luglio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> O la bellezza. Siamo nella società dell'apparire ....:smile:


Ciao amico,

 ... appariamo assieme? 

io non ho le misure standard, tu non hai portafoglio ... perfetto :up:

sienne


----------



## Brunetta (17 Luglio 2013)

Sei al punto giusto per disfarti di tutti ed essere libera. Troverai poi inaspettatamente chi vale.


----------



## Hellseven (17 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao amico,
> 
> ... appariamo assieme?
> 
> ...


ma come io non ho portafogli? Io ho un villa ad Arcore ed un'altra a Porto Cervo .... Vuoi magari venire a una mia festa, Sienne :rotfl::up: ?


----------



## Lui (17 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei al punto giusto per disfarti di tutti ed essere libera. Troverai poi inaspettatamente chi vale.


i sogni non finiscono mai.


----------



## sienne (17 Luglio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> ma come io non ho portafogli? Io ho un villa ad Arcore ed un'altra a Porto Cervo .... Vuoi magari venire a una mia festa, Sienne :rotfl::up: ?


Ciao amico

perfetto allora ... devi solo prendere le mie misure e moltiplicare,
vedrei, che ci sto dentro ... :rotfl::up:

sienne


----------



## Brunetta (17 Luglio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> i sogni non finiscono mai.


Senti chi parla! Trovare quel che vale per sé può voler dire anche non trovare nessuno ma comprendere che non ci importa.


----------



## Hellseven (17 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Senti chi parla! Trovare quel che vale per sé può voler dire anche non trovare nessuno ma comprendere che non ci importa.


Sei ormai a livelli quasi hegeliani di dialettica, scendiamo o non saremo più in grado di seguirti, amica mia


----------



## Lui (17 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Senti chi parla! Trovare quel che vale per sé, può voler dire anche non trovare nessuno, ma comprendere che non ci importa.


adesso, con qualche virgola in più, è più comprensibile. 

la mia non era una critica ma un dato di fatto.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Senti chi parla! Trovare quel che vale per sé può voler dire anche non trovare nessuno ma comprendere che non ci importa.



:up:


Lui ha detto:


> adesso, con qualche virgola in più, è più comprensibile.
> 
> la mia non era una critica ma un dato di fatto.



Stai dando dimostrazione di giusto sfogo di stellina


----------



## Quibbelqurz (17 Luglio 2013)

stellina ha detto:


> supponiamo che ci sia una bella donna. le si avvicinano molti uomini. potrebbe scegliere (so che il verbo è brutto ma vista l'incazzatura non mi viene altro) tra molti. tutti carini e gentili....ma c'è sempre un ma...lei rimane legata a lui. lo sente nell'anima. lui prova sentimenti forti però non vuole  (ha paura??!!!) impegni . ovviamente c'è sempre anche un però...
> lei si ripete che le passerà...e passerà, tutto passa. bisogna vedere se ti otrepassa o ti trapassa...
> purtroppo il messaggio che arriva a quella donna è che gli uomini vedono la bambola e non l'anima. ma io mi chiedo questi uomini che vedono solo cosce e petti che si comprino un pollo!!!
> spero che nessuno lo prenda sul personale è un mio sfogo...e se non lo faccio qui lo devo tenere dentro e dentro fa male.


mi verrebbe una battutaccia 

ma perché ti poni il problema? se sei un bel pollo, sii fiero di esserlo, perché se non meriteresti, avresti altri problemi, peggiori.


----------



## stellina (17 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei al punto giusto per disfarti di tutti ed essere libera. Troverai poi inaspettatamente chi vale.


ciao valere. che bel verbo. lui ne vale la pena nonostante tutto, nonostante le difficoltà e la sua paura...
ma il ragionamento era verso gli amanti del polo della coop. ci sta che nella società dell'apparire si guardi all'apparenza...ma poi? certo i complimenti fanno piacere ma quando sono solo su occhi, petto, cosce, cu..lo, capelli, gambe erto botte di autostima...ma che lasciano??!!


----------



## stellina (17 Luglio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> mi verrebbe una battutaccia
> 
> ma perché ti poni il problema? se sei un bel pollo, sii fiero di esserlo, perché se non meriteresti, avresti altri problemi, peggiori.


ok sono un bel pollo...ma mi fa veramente inca...zare che gli uomini guardino il bel pollo e non il ripieno. per me è quello che fa una persona speciale. e quando provi a intavolare un discorso banale di cultura generale loro ti ripetono "mamma che begli occhi-culo-gambe...." dai è frustrante!!! ho 1000 interessi e non gli frega niente! loro mi vedono orizzontale e bon.....e non mi fa neanche sciogliere l'idea che ci siano pippe ( amm. si può dire?) con me in testa!


----------



## free (17 Luglio 2013)

stellina ha detto:


> ok sono un bel pollo...ma mi fa veramente inca...zare che gli uomini guardino il bel pollo e non il ripieno. per me è quello che fa una persona speciale. e quando provi a intavolare un discorso banale di cultura generale loro ti ripetono "mamma che begli occhi-culo-gambe...." dai è frustrante!!! ho 1000 interessi e non gli frega niente! loro mi vedono orizzontale e bon.....e non mi fa neanche sciogliere l'idea che ci siano pippe ( amm. si può dire?) con me in testa!



forse non scegli il momento adatto per discettare culturalmente!
non potresti cortesemente avvisarli prima?


----------



## stellina (17 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> forse non scegli il momento adatto per discettare culturalmente!
> non potresti cortesemente avvisarli prima?


ma bisogna avvisare un uomo che una donna ha un cervello, degli interessi? del tipo "guarda che non sono solo un bel contenitore ma ho anche una testa munita di cervello funzionante!":rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nausicaa (17 Luglio 2013)

stellina ha detto:


> ma bisogna avvisare un uomo che una donna ha un cervello, degli interessi? del tipo "guarda che non sono solo un bel contenitore ma ho anche una testa munita di cervello funzionante!":rotfl::rotfl:



Scusa, ma dove li trovi questi bei tomi?

Generalmente, anche quando era chiaro che un uomo mirava a portarmi orizzontale, era cmq abbastanza furbo da non complimentare direttamente le carni...

Cambia posti che frequenti e di corsa!

(e scusa, 'sto tipo "dai forti sentimenti ma dalla paura di impegnarsi?" Scusa sai ma sono frasi che ho già sentito....)


----------



## Quibbelqurz (17 Luglio 2013)

stellina ha detto:


> ok sono un bel pollo...ma mi fa veramente inca...zare che gli uomini guardino il bel pollo e non il ripieno. per me è quello che fa una persona speciale. e quando provi a intavolare un discorso banale di cultura generale loro ti ripetono "mamma che begli occhi-culo-gambe...." dai è frustrante!!! ho 1000 interessi e non gli frega niente! loro mi vedono orizzontale e bon.....e non mi fa neanche sciogliere l'idea che ci siano pippe ( amm. si può dire?) con me in testa!


ah no, sbagliato, eh!

il ripieno ci interessa, e come, ma se il pollo è comune, non ci impegniamo. vedi le differenze? tramite iniezione di ormoni l'impegno scatena perfino l'intelligenza ... cose da non credere :rotfl:

al di là degli scherzi, capisco bene la situazione. essere bello è come essere ricchi, i falsi amici ci sono sempre a portata di mano.


----------



## Anais (17 Luglio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> mi verrebbe una battutaccia
> 
> ma perché ti poni il problema? se sei un bel pollo, sii fiero di esserlo, perché se non meriteresti, avresti altri problemi, peggiori.


Ma guarda, sono del tutto d'accordo con te.
A me per esempio fanno piacere i complimenti e se vedo che mi guardano non mi sento offesa.
Ovviamente da chi incrocio per strada o incontro per caso a far la spesa non mi aspetto di essere apprezzata per la mia intelligenza.
Da chi mi e' vicino o dagli uomini a cui ho tenuto va da se che vengano notati e spero apprezzati anche gli aspetti caratteriali


----------



## Anais (17 Luglio 2013)

stellina ha detto:


> ok sono un bel pollo...ma mi fa veramente inca...zare che gli uomini guardino il bel pollo e non il ripieno. per me è quello che fa una persona speciale. e quando provi a intavolare un discorso banale di cultura generale loro ti ripetono "mamma che begli occhi-culo-gambe...." dai è frustrante!!! ho 1000 interessi e non gli frega niente! loro mi vedono orizzontale e bon.....e non mi fa neanche sciogliere l'idea che ci siano pippe ( amm. si può dire?) con me in testa!


Ah no. Beh...cosi' e' esagerato. Ma mi sa che erano uomini ben poco intelligenti o solo interessati a "raggiungere il risultato"


----------



## Anais (17 Luglio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Scusa, ma dove li trovi questi bei tomi?
> 
> Generalmente, anche quando era chiaro che un uomo mirava a portarmi orizzontale, era cmq abbastanza furbo da non complimentare direttamente le carni...
> 
> ...


Esatto!


----------



## sienne (17 Luglio 2013)

Ciao,

io ora non so ... 

ma, se ti becchi certi uomini ... forse anche perché li peschi, con una certa esca. 

cioè, a te, stava più che bene, essere vista da quell'angolatura per essere notata ... 
di conseguenza, forse, uomini che solo a quello miravano hanno abboccato ... 

il consiglio di Nausicaa è un buon inizio ... cambia ambiente ... 
e forse, cambia anche modo di porti ... 

sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Luglio 2013)

stellina ha detto:


> ma bisogna avvisare un uomo che una donna ha un cervello, degli interessi? del tipo "guarda che non sono solo un bel contenitore ma ho anche una testa munita di cervello funzionante!":rotfl::rotfl:


Ma se tu fai l'amante e quello ti vede solo per scopare, la "colpa" è sua o tua?


----------



## Ultimo (17 Luglio 2013)

Al solito si trascende e si va oltre lo sfogo e tema del 3D, capita sempre, troppo spesso. E chi apre il 3D si fa due palle così. 

Si ok esiste la donna bona, bona e polla, bona e scema, etc etc.
Nella veste inversa esiste l'uomo bono e pollo, bono e scemo etc etc.... 

E poi, ma la colpa è tua! che sei bona e polla, che sei bona e non sei polla, e che frequenti questo e quello e quell'altro. 

Il tutto giustamente vale anche per l'uomo, pollo o non pollo. 

Madonna Santa!

PS, il tutto chiaramente è stato sintetizzato, ma tranquilli il 3D continua.


----------



## sienne (17 Luglio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Al solito si trascende e si va oltre lo sfogo e tema del 3D, capita sempre, troppo spesso. E chi apre il 3D si fa due palle così.
> 
> Si ok esiste la donna bona, bona e polla, bona e scema, etc etc.
> Nella veste inversa esiste l'uomo bono e pollo, bono e scemo etc etc....
> ...


Ciao Ultimo

questo post ... è proprio azzeccato con il titolo del 3d ... 

scusa ... mi è scappata ... 

sienne


----------



## Nausicaa (17 Luglio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Al solito si trascende e si va oltre lo sfogo e tema del 3D, capita sempre, troppo spesso. E chi apre il 3D si fa due palle così.
> 
> Si ok esiste la donna bona, bona e polla, bona e scema, etc etc.
> Nella veste inversa esiste l'uomo bono e pollo, bono e scemo etc etc....
> ...



Ma scusa.
Io non credo, per mia esperienza, che la maggioranza degli uomini sia tanto stupida da mettersi subito a lodare il corpo e basta.
Mi viene da pensare, se lei ne incontra una frazione superiore alla media, che il posto che frequenta non vada bene.
Poi mi può rispondere che il posto dove si aggirano questi esemplari è in effetti assolutamente medio da tutti i punti di vista e mi ricredo.

E andare "oltre" al tema specifico del 3D è da sempre una caratteristica di questo forum.
Talvolta, anche, si trascende (male), talvolta si amplia (bene).


----------



## Ultimo (17 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Ultimo
> 
> questo post ... è proprio azzeccato con il titolo del 3d ...
> 
> ...



Più che altro è uguale, uno sfogone cioè. Sperando non degeneri come con il primo, altrimenti dovrei chiedere scusa a stellina per essermi infiltrato abusivamente. Ma chiedere scusa a stellina sarebbe per me piacevole visto quanto la stimo e quanto mi viene semplice chiedere scusa se erro.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei al punto giusto per disfarti di tutti ed essere libera. Troverai poi inaspettatamente chi vale.


Capisco che vuoi infonderle speranza...
Ma come fai a dire che poi troverà?
Sei la Sibilla Cumana?
L'oracolo di Delfi eh?

La condizione di libertà è sempre qualcosa dentro noi stessi, c'entra na beata minchia i sentimenti che proviamo o meno...na beata minchia...


----------



## Ultimo (17 Luglio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma scusa.
> Io non credo, per mia esperienza, che la maggioranza degli uomini sia tanto stupida da mettersi subito a lodare il corpo e basta.
> Mi viene da pensare, se lei ne incontra una frazione superiore alla media, che il posto che frequenta non vada bene.
> Poi mi può rispondere che il posto dove si aggirano questi esemplari è in effetti assolutamente medio da tutti i punti di vista e mi ricredo.
> ...



Ma non stiamo parlando di esperienze tue, nè stellina credo frequenti chissà quali specie di homo sapiens, ma scriverglielo non è bello, e non è nemmeno carino pensarlo. Come credo stellina intelligente da riuscire a capire che se frequenta un tal posto dove c'è il sapiens la colpa è sua e di certo non si sfogherebbe di un suo sbaglio nel frequentare certi posti. 

Ha scritto che si lamenta degli uomini che oltre a vedere il suo corpo non vedono nulla. Io visto un certo andazzo qua dentro e pure fuori, gli ho dato ragione, con la conferma scritta in questo 3D di alcuni nick che oltre il guardare il corpo, altro non guardano. Se poi al solito vogliono fare i piacioni, bhe allora che cambia?


----------



## Ultimo (17 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Capisco che vuoi infonderle speranza...
> Ma come fai a dire che poi troverà?
> Sei la Sibilla Cumana?
> L'oracolo di Delfi eh?
> ...


Tu frequenti troppi siciliani, terù!


----------



## sienne (17 Luglio 2013)

Ciao Ultimo,

qui, ti lamenti, che alcuni ... con certi commenti, possano far intendere che non capisca tanto ... 

dall'altra parte, caro, tu hai scritto a Circe, che a lei, le hanno messo le parole in bocca ... 
come se non sapesse leggere e distinguere ... 

non solo tu, hai i tuoi picchi brutti ... 
li ho anche io ... da qualche giorno, e mi scuso ... ma intanto dico ... 

sienne


----------



## Nausicaa (17 Luglio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma non stiamo parlando di esperienze tue, nè stellina credo frequenti chissà quali specie di homo sapiens, ma scriverglielo non è bello, e non è nemmeno carino pensarlo. Come credo stellina intelligente da riuscire a capire che se frequenta un tal posto dove c'è il sapiens la colpa è sua e di certo non si sfogherebbe di un suo sbaglio nel frequentare certi posti.
> 
> Ha scritto che si lamenta degli uomini che oltre a vedere il suo corpo non vedono nulla. Io visto un certo andazzo qua dentro e pure fuori, gli ho dato ragione, con la conferma scritta in questo 3D di alcuni nick che oltre il guardare il corpo, altro non guardano. Se poi al solito vogliono fare i piacioni, bhe allora che cambia?



Mi spiace, ma non vedo come non sia bello scriverle nè pensare che frequenta un posto particolarmente sfortunato per quanto riguarda la presenza di uomini decenti.

Facciamo tanti sbagli in buona fede... io mi sono sposata mio marito in buona fede, e avevo tutte le amiche che mi avvertivano... non credo di essere particolarmente stupida, ma in quell'occasione ero cieca.
Qualche volta le cose da fuori si vedono meglio... e qualche volta si dicono cavolate immani proprio perchè si è fuori. Magari ho detto una cavolata, ed è stata davvero solo particolarmente sfortunata.

Ma non è un insulto suggerire che potrebbe migliorare le cose in altro ambiente... mi spiace, ma davvero non lo vedo come un insulto...


----------



## contepinceton (17 Luglio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tu frequenti troppi siciliani, terù!


Sto studiando la vostra libngua e cultura
perchè zaia mi ha mandato in Sicilia a preparare le basi per l'annessione della Sicilia al Veneto.
Noi adotteremo la Sicilia!


----------



## Ultimo (17 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Ultimo,
> 
> qui, ti lamenti, che alcuni ... con certi commenti, possano far intendere che non capisca tanto ...
> 
> ...


Errore, in continuazione ho scritto nel 3D di circe che io non scrivevo o parlavo di lei, e qualcuno in continuazione mi diceva che io parlavo di lei, con circe ho ribadito che quello che scrivevo non era diretto a lei, le ho anche scritto cosa era diretto a lei. 

Sono acido dici? confermo. Al momento sono questi i miei picchi. Me ne dispiace sotto certi versi, per altri no.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Luglio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mi spiace, ma non vedo come non sia bello scriverle nè pensare che frequenta un posto particolarmente sfortunato per quanto riguarda la presenza di uomini decenti.
> 
> Facciamo tanti sbagli in buona fede... io mi sono sposata mio marito in buona fede, e avevo tutte le amiche che mi avvertivano... non credo di essere particolarmente stupida, ma in quell'occasione ero cieca.
> Qualche volta le cose da fuori si vedono meglio... e qualche volta si dicono cavolate immani proprio perchè si è fuori. Magari ho detto una cavolata, ed è stata davvero solo particolarmente sfortunata.
> ...


Ma fino a quando non è un insulto voluto non c'è nulla di male. Anzi in questi casi c'è quella voglia di aiutare. e appunto di confrontarsi e vedere come poter evitare certe situazioni.


----------



## lothar57 (17 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sto studiando la vostra libngua e cultura
> perchè zaia mi ha mandato in Sicilia a preparare le basi per l'annessione della Sicilia al Veneto.
> Noi adotteremo la Sicilia!


razza di un mona....a me risulta che vogliate venire di qua'dall'Adige,almeno Belluno e li'li'....
altro che Sicilia...
poi lo sai che il Sud io lo amo no???guai a chi me lo tocca


----------



## Hellseven (17 Luglio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> razza di un mona....a me risulta che vogliate venire di qua'dall'Adige,almeno Belluno e li'li'....
> altro che Sicilia...
> poi lo sai che il Sud io lo amo no???guai a chi me lo tocca


Ti piacciono le donne del sud, è vero ? :up:


----------



## Ultimo (17 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sto studiando la vostra libngua e cultura
> perchè zaia mi ha mandato in Sicilia a preparare le basi per l'annessione della Sicilia al Veneto.
> Noi adotteremo la Sicilia!



sto ridendo, sai perchè contuzzo? perchè noi siamo già in veneto, siamo ovunque! trovare un vero veneto o milanese mica è così facile eh! :mrgreen: controlla bene e vedrai che qualche siciliano o napoletano:mrgreen: o calabrese nella tua discendenza c'è. :rotfl:E se non c'è rimedieremo. :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (17 Luglio 2013)

stellina ha detto:


> ciao valere. che bel verbo. lui ne vale la pena nonostante tutto, nonostante le difficoltà e la sua paura...
> ma il ragionamento era verso gli amanti del polo della coop. ci sta che nella società dell'apparire si guardi all'apparenza...ma poi? certo i complimenti fanno piacere ma quando sono solo su occhi, petto, cosce, cu..lo, capelli, gambe erto botte di autostima...ma che lasciano??!!



stellina 
non capisco 
ma fai modo di non mostrare solo 
tette culo e altro...


----------



## Ultimo (17 Luglio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> razza di un mona....a me risulta che vogliate venire di qua'dall'Adige,almeno Belluno e li'li'....
> altro che Sicilia...
> poi lo sai che il Sud io lo amo no???guai a chi me lo tocca



Guarda che il contuzzo è stato adottato da me, venite giù, altro che tortellini! vi faccio ingrassare minimo dieci chili e vi mostro le bellezze locali.


----------



## Hellseven (17 Luglio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> sto ridendo, sai perchè contuzzo? perchè noi siamo già in veneto, siamo ovunque! trovare un vero veneto o milanese mica è così facile eh! :mrgreen: controlla bene e vedrai che qualche siciliano o napoletano:mrgreen: o calabrese nella tua discendenza c'è. :rotfl:E se non c'è rimedieremo. :rotfl::rotfl:


Pare abbiano trovato resti di meridionali italiani su Marte ..... :rotfl::up:


----------



## Ultimo (17 Luglio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Pare abbiano trovato resti di meridionali italiani su Marte ..... :rotfl::up:



auahhaahahaah m'hai fatto morire!


----------



## Camomilla (17 Luglio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> stellina
> non capisco
> ma fai modo di non mostrare solo
> tette culo e altro...


:up:...:saggio:


----------



## Sterminator (17 Luglio 2013)

stellina ha detto:


> supponiamo che ci sia una bella donna. le si avvicinano molti uomini. potrebbe scegliere (so che il verbo è brutto ma vista l'incazzatura non mi viene altro) tra molti. tutti carini e gentili....ma c'è sempre un ma...lei rimane legata a lui. lo sente nell'anima. lui prova sentimenti forti però non vuole  (ha paura??!!!) impegni . ovviamente c'è sempre anche un però...
> lei si ripete che le passerà...e passerà, tutto passa. bisogna vedere se ti otrepassa o ti trapassa...
> purtroppo il messaggio che arriva a quella donna è che gli uomini vedono la bambola e non l'anima. ma io mi chiedo questi uomini che vedono solo cosce e petti che si comprino un pollo!!!
> spero che nessuno lo prenda sul personale è un mio sfogo...e se non lo faccio qui lo devo tenere dentro e dentro fa male.


Mo' me stai ad incuriosi'...anzi me so' gia' incuriosito...ahahah


----------



## Camomilla (17 Luglio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Pare abbiano trovato resti di meridionali italiani su Marte ..... :rotfl::up:



Probabile!!


----------



## Sterminator (17 Luglio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Probabilmente perchè il presunto uomo non è chiaro, hai visto mai un uomo dire scopiamo una tantum e, ciao ciao.
> 
> Che poi nel testo, l'uomo non è uno, ma sono tanti, bell'esempio di uomo bavoso...o sbavoso?
> 
> Come dare torto allo sfogo di stellina.


si' pero', mo' non conoscendola (purtroppo, perche' dovrebbe merita'...ahahah)...bisogna pure vedere se so' solo quelli i messaggi che lancia...


----------



## Brunetta (17 Luglio 2013)

stellina ha detto:


> ok sono un bel pollo...ma mi fa veramente inca...zare che gli uomini guardino il bel pollo e non il ripieno. per me è quello che fa una persona speciale. e quando provi a intavolare un discorso banale di cultura generale loro ti ripetono "mamma che begli occhi-culo-gambe...." dai è frustrante!!! ho 1000 interessi e non gli frega niente! loro mi vedono orizzontale e bon.....e non mi fa neanche sciogliere l'idea che ci siano pippe ( amm. si può dire?) con me in testa!


E' comunque un problema che si risolve col tempo :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Camomilla (17 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' comunque un problema che si risolve col tempo :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


   Inesorabilmente vero!!!


----------



## Anais (17 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' comunque un problema che si risolve col tempo :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Ahahahahah. Vero!


----------



## Sterminator (17 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' comunque un problema che si risolve col tempo :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


mah, dipende...pe' me le 40enni so' ar top...ed anche le sconfinanti...(de poco vabbe')...quindi bisognerebbe sape' l'eta' de stellina pe' calcola' "l'autonomia"...ahahah.....stellinaaaaa vienite a confessa'?...ahahah


----------



## Minerva (17 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' comunque un problema che si risolve col tempo :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


:rotfl:

seriamente penso proprio che gli altri vedano quello che mostriamo.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> mah, dipende...pe' me le 40enni so' ar top...ed anche le sconfinanti...(de poco vabbe')...quindi bisognerebbe sape' l'eta' de stellina pe' calcola' "l'autonomia"...ahahah.....stellinaaaaa vienite a confessa'?...ahahah


E tu? Il problema l'hai risolto o ti vedono solo come un gran gnocco?


----------



## contepinceton (17 Luglio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> razza di un mona....a me risulta che vogliate venire di qua'dall'Adige,almeno Belluno e li'li'....
> altro che Sicilia...
> poi lo sai che il Sud io lo amo no???guai a chi me lo tocca


La Sicilia è un affare d'oro me lo sento
Ha montagne di risorse malamministrate sprechi paurosi...
Arriviamo noi ad amministrare e presto ci sarà panem e circenses per ogni bravo picciotto...
Finalmente i dipendenti della regione lavoreranno...finalmente...


----------



## Fantastica (17 Luglio 2013)

stellina ha detto:


> supponiamo che ci sia una bella donna. le si avvicinano molti uomini. potrebbe scegliere (so che il verbo è brutto ma vista l'incazzatura non mi viene altro) tra molti. tutti carini e gentili....ma c'è sempre un ma...lei rimane legata a lui. lo sente nell'anima. lui prova sentimenti forti però non vuole  (ha paura??!!!) impegni . ovviamente c'è sempre anche un però...
> lei si ripete che le passerà...e passerà, tutto passa. bisogna vedere se ti otrepassa o ti trapassa...
> purtroppo il messaggio che arriva a quella donna è che gli uomini vedono la bambola e non l'anima. ma io mi chiedo questi uomini che vedono solo cosce e petti che si comprino un pollo!!!
> spero che nessuno lo prenda sul personale è un mio sfogo...e se non lo faccio qui lo devo tenere dentro e dentro fa male.


Io ti capisco assolutamente. Però sono convinta che non ce la racconti tutta. Cioè: se questo personaggio è una conoscenza nuova, ha ragione Minerva. Se invece è uno che conosci da un po', con cui c'è una storia un po' consistente, fatta anche di dialogo, di conoscenza non solo di sesso, beh... Ti capisco assolutamente.


----------



## Minerva (17 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' comunque un problema che si risolve col tempo :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


pensandoci sai che non è vero?
a venti sarà una bella ventenne, a cinquanta una bella cinquantenne e così via...l'importante è non avere la pretesa di rimanere con la stessa bellezza della gioventù


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Luglio 2013)

stellina ha detto:


> supponiamo che ci sia una bella donna. le si avvicinano molti uomini. potrebbe scegliere (so che il verbo è brutto ma vista l'incazzatura non mi viene altro) tra molti. tutti carini e gentili....ma c'è sempre un ma...lei rimane legata a lui. lo sente nell'anima. lui prova sentimenti forti però non vuole  (ha paura??!!!) impegni . ovviamente c'è sempre anche un però...
> lei si ripete che le passerà...e passerà, tutto passa. bisogna vedere se ti otrepassa o ti trapassa...
> purtroppo il messaggio che arriva a quella donna è che gli uomini vedono la bambola e non l'anima. ma io mi chiedo questi uomini che vedono solo cosce e petti che si comprino un pollo!!!
> spero che nessuno lo prenda sul personale è un mio sfogo...e se non lo faccio qui lo devo tenere dentro e dentro fa male.


Oh ma stai parlando di uomini :mrgreen: mica di marziani... Comunque ce ne sono anche di un livello superiore non facile trovarne ma ci stanno:mrgreen: fai così prendili per ciò che sono senza elevarli ad alcunché


----------



## Brunetta (17 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> pensandoci sai che non è vero?
> a venti sarà una bella ventenne, a cinquanta una bella cinquantenne e così via...l'importante è non avere la pretesa di rimanere con la stessa bellezza della gioventù


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MiZMP1k1AY8 Ci si augura che col tempo gli occhi non cadano sulla scollatura o sul posteriore, però.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Luglio 2013)

stellina ha detto:


> supponiamo che ci sia una bella donna. le si avvicinano molti uomini. potrebbe scegliere (so che il verbo è brutto ma vista l'incazzatura non mi viene altro) tra molti. tutti carini e gentili....ma c'è sempre un ma...lei rimane legata a lui. lo sente nell'anima. lui prova sentimenti forti però non vuole  (ha paura??!!!) impegni . ovviamente c'è sempre anche un però...
> lei si ripete che le passerà...e passerà, tutto passa. bisogna vedere se ti otrepassa o ti trapassa...
> purtroppo il messaggio che arriva a quella donna è che gli uomini vedono la bambola e non l'anima. ma io mi chiedo questi uomini che vedono solo cosce e petti che si comprino un pollo!!!
> spero che nessuno lo prenda sul personale è un mio sfogo...e se non lo faccio qui lo devo tenere dentro e dentro fa male.


Sai cosa c'è?
E già te lo dissi mia dolce stellina
Che per quanto facciamo e brighiamo se una persona non prova per noi quel che noi proviamo per lei non ci possiamo fare nulla...
E te lo dico con i cocci in mano eh?
Credi che non ci abbia provato? Esattamente come te eh?
Alla fine mi sono dovuto arrendere all'evidenza triste che la verità era che sta persona non mi amava, ma godeva del potere che aveva su di me...
Perso quel potere era finita...perchè non destava in me più alcun interesse...

Perchè fatalità il mio interesse si era girato altrove no?

Ma questo è il guaio quando ci si intestardisce
Si dice voglio lui o lei o niente...

Ed è lì che ti perdi di vista tutto quanto no?

Così io so che potrei venire lì farti sentire la donna più speciale del mondo e non venire cagato di striscio perchè tu inizieresti a frignare dicendo...eh si va ben...eh qua e là...tu sei un uomo eccezionale...si lo so...l'uomo del millennio...ma il mio cuore è votato a quello là che non caga...

Allora ti dirò ok qua che ti consolo, ma non incazzarti con me se poi ti cago lì perchè non mi va di fare el stropabusi eh?

Ma non è meglio stare un attimo indietro e goderci sempre e solo il meglio che le persone possono darci eh?

No...vero?
Per il semplice fatto che tu sei innamorata di me...io devo avere tutte le attenzioni su di te?
Mi sento stritolare eh?

E ci sono cose che ho capito quando io sono stato dall'altra parte...

Che cosa mi diceva eh?
Mi stai troppo addosso, mi sento soffocare, ho bisogno di aria...E NON CAPIVO...

Poi fatalità la ruota gira e io mi trovai dall'altra parte e provai quel senso di sentirmi io soffocare...e dire...ma porco can...se mi lasci un po' in pace vengo io in cerca di te eh?

Poi s'incazza e mi fa...ma mi sai sentire na rompicoglioni e odio sta sensazion...

Allora non starmi addosso e vedrai che non ti farò sentire na rompicojoni eh?

Ma Stellina ma perchè abbiamo bisogno di stordirci il cervello riempiendolo di una persona eh?
Che non sia perchè dobbiamo narcotizzare quello che non ci piace della nostra vita?

Adesso io sono al top...
Penso che non ho MAI coltivato i miei interessi e passioni come ora...
E se solo penso che sul finire del 2007 pensavo che mai più avrei suonato non lo so...

Ora ho la testa oberata di idee, progetti, cose da fare, pensa ho perfino in mente che cd incidere e con che musiche...forse comporrò un'altra sinfonia...ecc..ecc..ec...

E cosa mi trovo eh?
CHe le persone a me care scalpitano perchè si sentono trascurate...o peggio date per scontate...

E non so che cosa farci...

Appassionati a qualcosa...e ti dimenticherai di tutto il resto no?


----------



## Zod (17 Luglio 2013)

stellina ha detto:


> supponiamo che ci sia una bella donna. le si avvicinano molti uomini. potrebbe scegliere (so che il verbo è brutto ma vista l'incazzatura non mi viene altro) tra molti. tutti carini e gentili....ma c'è sempre un ma...lei rimane legata a lui. lo sente nell'anima. lui prova sentimenti forti però non vuole  (ha paura??!!!) impegni . ovviamente c'è sempre anche un però...
> lei si ripete che le passerà...e passerà, tutto passa. bisogna vedere se ti otrepassa o ti trapassa...
> purtroppo il messaggio che arriva a quella donna è che gli uomini vedono la bambola e non l'anima. ma io mi chiedo questi uomini che vedono solo cosce e petti che si comprino un pollo!!!
> spero che nessuno lo prenda sul personale è un mio sfogo...e se non lo faccio qui lo devo tenere dentro e dentro fa male.


Se ti vesti da bambola vedono la bambola, se ti vesti da donna vedono la donna.

S*B


----------



## Spider (17 Luglio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Se ti vesti da bambola vedono la bambola, se ti vesti da donna vedono la donna.
> 
> S*B


elementare.
con una sola frase non saprei se hai fatto male più alle donne che agli uomini.
(come genere naturalmente).
secondo te chi è più stupido?


----------



## Zod (17 Luglio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> elementare.
> con una sola frase non saprei se hai fatto male più alle donne che agli uomini.
> (come genere naturalmente).
> secondo te chi è più stupido?


Mah...escludendo l'educazione l'unica differenza tra maschi e femmine è nel modo di fare pipì, e dopo una certa età pare diventi uguale anche quello.

S*B


----------



## Brunetta (17 Luglio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Se ti vesti da bambola vedono la bambola, se ti vesti da donna vedono la donna.
> 
> S*B


Non è sempre così.


----------



## Zod (17 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è sempre così.


Dubito che nelle culture islamiche le donne avvertano un simile problema. Vorrei capire perché da noi a 13 anni le ragazzine per sentirsi grandi devono mettersi rossetto , tacchi, minigonna, e fumare. Civiltà superiore una sega.

S*B


----------



## contepinceton (17 Luglio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Dubito che nelle culture islamiche le donne avvertano un simile problema. Vorrei capire perché da noi a 13 anni le ragazzine per sentirsi grandi devono mettersi rossetto , tacchi, minigonna, e fumare. Civiltà superiore una sega.
> 
> S*B


zod morte alle infedeli....
A noi ci tocca vedere quello che loro vogliono che vediamo no?
Che ci costa?
Nulla no?

Vero che sono carina?
Si cara...

Mica le dici...ma come sei conciata...sembri un barile...
Voglio dire...


----------



## Spider (17 Luglio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Dubito che nelle culture islamiche le donne avvertano un simile problema. Vorrei capire perché da noi a 13 anni le ragazzine per sentirsi grandi devono mettersi rossetto , tacchi, minigonna, e fumare. Civiltà superiore una sega.
> 
> S*B


perchè hanno bisogno di vestirsi da bambola, altrimenti il rischio è che l'uomo le guardi da donna...
passando oltre, naturalmente!!!
tanto le donne islamiche sono schiave, anche fisicamente,
 tanto le donne occidentali sono schiave psicologicamente.
di una società... Fallocrate.
fondata sul cazzo, e sulla sua adorazione.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Luglio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Dubito che nelle culture islamiche le donne avvertano un simile problema. Vorrei capire perché da noi a 13 anni le ragazzine per sentirsi grandi devono mettersi rossetto , tacchi, minigonna, e fumare. Civiltà superiore una sega.
> 
> S*B


Non so l'attinenza con le osservazioni di Stellina (a meno che non abbia 13 anni) ma nella cultura islamica il segnale della raggiunta maturità sessuale può essere il velo o un abbigliamento più sobrio di quello da bambina. L'effetto è lo stesso. Le tredicenni non sono tutte esagerate come le descrivi tu (come pure le diciottenni o le trentenni) dipende dal contesto culturale e famigliare. Certamente c'è una spinta "culturale" a far assumere sempre più precocemente comportamenti adultizzati, per maschi e femmine, per aumentare il numero dei consumatori. mi sembra che tu stia dando della superficialotta esibizionista a Stellina ma certamente ho capito male.


----------



## Fantastica (17 Luglio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> perchè hanno bisogno di vestirsi da bambola, altrimenti il rischio è che l'uomo le guardi da donna...
> passando oltre, naturalmente!!!
> tanto le donne islamiche sono schiave, anche fisicamente,
> tanto le donne occidentali sono schiave psicologicamente.
> ...


Purtroppo, vero. Stra-vero. Per questo, mai vestirsi in modo provocante, soprattutto se si è belle davvero. Basta la faccia e quello che si intravede. E se un maschio è sollecitato dalla luce del tuo sguardo, invece che dal tuo culo o dalle tette, per quanto si intravedano, allora ci sono buone, anzi ottime premesse (se poi sorridi di più!), perché abbia voglia prima di parlare e poi di scopare e non l'opposto.


----------



## Sole (17 Luglio 2013)

stellina ha detto:


> ok sono un bel pollo...ma mi fa veramente inca...zare che gli uomini guardino il bel pollo e non il ripieno. per me è quello che fa una persona speciale. e quando provi a intavolare un discorso banale di cultura generale loro ti ripetono "mamma che begli occhi-culo-gambe...." dai è frustrante!!! *ho 1000 interessi e non gli frega niente! loro mi vedono orizzontale* e bon.....e non mi fa neanche sciogliere l'idea che ci siano pippe ( amm. si può dire?) con me in testa!


Cara Stellina, io vivrò nel mondo delle favole, ma ti assicuro che uomini così ne ho trovati pochi. Pensa che, di qualche amante/scopamico che ho avuto negli anni scorsi, tre di loro li frequento ancora regolarmente, mi apprezzano come amica e confidente. Uno di loro è il mio più caro amico e, nonostante gli piaccia molto fisicamente, il suo complimento più frequente è che sono una 'gran persona'. Non lo so, io penso che nonostante un bel viso, un bel paio di cosce e il culo, i veri uomini sappiano intuire dopo una sola serata se davanti hanno una donna in gamba o solo un bel corpo. Questo però, stellina, non toglie che se si decide di fare sesso, si possa godere di un rapporto fisico e basta, scegliendo di non andare oltre. E questa scelta può avere mille motivi diversi. Gli stessi che, pur in presenza di uomini in gamba e addirittura innamorati, personalmente mi hanno fatto decidere di non andare oltre qualche incontro sessuale, ad esempio.


----------



## Spider (17 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Purtroppo, vero. Stra-vero. Per questo, mai vestirsi in modo provocante, soprattutto se si è belle davvero. Basta la faccia e quello che si intravede. E se un maschio è sollecitato dalla luce del tuo sguardo, invece che dal tuo culo o dalle tette, per quanto si intravedano, allora ci sono buone, anzi ottime premesse (se poi sorridi di più!), perché abbia voglia prima di parlare e poi di scopare e non l'opposto.


certo che messa cosi,
fa una gran pena.
allora... donne che si mascherano, si travestono... cercando l'essenza o quel che ne resta,
 uomini incapaci, l'unico scopo è fottere e fottere.
mi sembra l'Italia degli anni '60.
hai presente Walter Chiari e l'amante della Bardot?
sono diventati famosi per questo.
ma la società è profondamente cambiata.
gli uomini ancora sostengono un ruolo,
 ma non hanno più nessuna forza.
io vedo uomini insicuri e donne altrettanto insicure.
l'amore? 
un miracolo.


----------



## Fantastica (17 Luglio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> certo che messa cosi,
> fa una gran pena.
> allora... donne che si mascherano, si travestono... cercando l'essenza o quel che ne resta,
> uomini incapaci, l'unico scopo è fottere e fottere.
> ...


Su queste cose ha scritto dei libri illuminanti Claudio Risé. Egli parla della femminilizzazione del maschio imposta dal consumismo. Parla della sciagura assoluta di questo processo che ha indebolito il maschio. Egli sostiene che il maschio in sé è colui che avendo la forza, DONA, è generoso di sé. Ma schiere di madri coccolanti e intimorite dal sesso, schiere di pubblicità che addormentano e comfort che ci rendono amebici, hanno sempre più impedito al maschio di riconoscersi come tale e l'hanno reso debole nella misura in cui hanno traferito la forza dal suo corpo alle cose che egli usa, non parliamo poi della smaterializzazione elettronica... e quindi l'hanno reso AVARO di sé, non più generoso, ma egoista. 
Un consiglio dà Risé, per cominciare a guarire: toccarsi la mattina. Ogni uomo dovrebbe appena sveglio ricordarsi di essere un maschio, toccarsi e riconoscersi. Così può comincaire a riapproppiarsi della forza, una forza vera, una forza TRANQUILLA. 
Ahahhahah, so che sembra Star Wars! Però, mica male 'sto Risé...


----------



## passante (17 Luglio 2013)

stellina ha detto:


> ok sono un bel pollo...ma mi fa veramente inca...zare che gli uomini guardino il bel pollo e non il ripieno. per me è quello che fa una persona speciale. e quando provi a intavolare un discorso banale di cultura generale loro ti ripetono "mamma che begli occhi-culo-gambe...." dai è frustrante!!! ho 1000 interessi e non gli frega niente! loro mi vedono orizzontale e bon.....e non mi fa neanche sciogliere l'idea che ci siano pippe ( amm. si può dire?) con me in testa!


però stellina, posto che ogni uomo così come ogni donna è diverso dagli altri, il fatto di vedere il corpo e anche di voler andare a letto con una persona non significa necessariamente vedere _solo_ il corpo o voler solo andare a letto con una persona. non sempre, almeno. in my opinion, naturalmente.


----------



## passante (17 Luglio 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Cara Stellina, io vivrò nel mondo delle favole, ma ti assicuro che uomini così ne ho trovati pochi. Pensa che, di qualche amante/scopamico che ho avuto negli anni scorsi, tre di loro li frequento ancora regolarmente, mi apprezzano come amica e confidente. Uno di loro è il mio più caro amico e, nonostante gli piaccia molto fisicamente, il suo complimento più frequente è che sono una 'gran persona'. Non lo so, io penso che nonostante un bel viso, un bel paio di cosce e il culo, i veri uomini sappiano intuire dopo una sola serata se davanti hanno una donna in gamba o solo un bel corpo. Questo però, stellina, non toglie che se si decide di fare sesso, si possa godere di un rapporto fisico e basta, scegliendo di non andare oltre. E questa scelta può avere mille motivi diversi. Gli stessi che, pur in presenza di uomini in gamba e addirittura innamorati, personalmente mi hanno fatto decidere di non andare oltre qualche incontro sessuale, ad esempio.


ecco io penso una cosa così, più o meno (nel rapporto tra maschi non è diverso. solo, più diretto. decisamente più diretto).


----------



## Fantastica (17 Luglio 2013)

In particolare, consiglio questi:



Claudio Risé, _Il maschio selvatico_, Red Edizioni [1993], 2002. ISBN 8870319474
Claudio Risé, _Diventa te stesso_, Como, Red Edizioni [1995], 2003. ISBN 8874470967
Claudio Risé, _Maschio amante felice_, Sperling & Kupfer [1995], 2005. ISBN 8882747921
Claudio Risé, _Psicanalisi della guerra_, Red Edizioni, 1997. ISBN 8870317897
Claudio Risé, _Da uomo a uomo_, Sperling & Kupfer, 1998. ISBN 8820026740


----------



## Spider (17 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Su queste cose ha scritto dei libri illuminanti Claudio Risé. Egli parla della femminilizzazione del maschio imposta dal consumismo. Parla della sciagura assoluta di questo processo che ha indebolito il maschio. Egli sostiene che il maschio in sé è colui che avendo la forza, DONA, è generoso di sé. Ma schiere di madri coccolanti e intimorite dal sesso, schiere di pubblicità che addormentano e comfort che ci rendono amebici, hanno sempre più impedito al maschio di riconoscersi come tale e l'hanno reso debole nella misura in cui hanno traferito la forza dal suo corpo alle cose che egli usa, non parliamo poi della smaterializzazione elettronica... e quindi l'hanno reso AVARO di sé, non più generoso, ma egoista.
> Un consiglio dà Risé, per cominciare a guarire: toccarsi la mattina. Ogni uomo dovrebbe appena sveglio ricordarsi di essere un maschio, toccarsi e riconoscersi. Così può comincaire a riapproppiarsi della forza, una forza vera, una forza TRANQUILLA.
> Ahahhahah, so che sembra Star Wars! Però, mica male 'sto Risé...



la forza dell'uomo era nella sua prevaricazione psicologica,
 la donna ora è libera.
alle donne, Risè cosa consiglia?
immagino di tornare a fare la pasta in casa...
ottimo modo per sentirsi veramente donna!!! 
Quello che è stato è stato, ruoli e modi che andavano bene in epoche passata e ora non sono più consoni.
torneresti a fare la disoccupata e stare in casa a cucinare?
torneresti al delitto d'onore?
piuttosto che ricercare nel passato Risè, dovrebbe trovare la strada del futuro!
un nuovo modo d'amare.
non trovi?


----------



## MK (17 Luglio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> la nostra amica è dispiaciuta che il tizio la abbia cercata solo per scopare. che io sappia si fa in due. lui non vuole legami, lei si.  voi donne avete questa strana fissazione, non tutte per fortuna: dopo la prima e la seconda volta pensate che il vostro bell'imbusto si sia innamorato di voi ed iniziate con le telefonate, i messagini, le minchiate su fb, e che cazzo.


Mica tutte le donne. Alcune donne sì. Ma è pur vero che è difficile capire, almeno all'inizio, la differenza tra corteggiamento per una relazione e corteggiamento per la scopata.


----------



## Fantastica (17 Luglio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> la forza dell'uomo era nella sua prevaricazione psicologica,
> la donna ora è libera.
> alle donne, Risè cosa consiglia?
> immagino di tornare a fare la pasta in casa...
> ...


No no... Se il maschio torna a essere in contatto con la sua essenza maschile e cioè di colui che dà, perché è colui che ha (e sfido a dirmi che maschio non significa che ha qualcosa che nella donna è un... buco), allora anche nella società contemporanea le donne smetterebbero di "fare il maschio" cioè di imitare la parte maschile, di essere brutte copie del maschio (hai presente certe nostre politichesse?). Le femmine smetterebbero di dover giocare pesanti partite di generosità e forza che non sono le loro (tipo dividersi in mille ruoli e dare il massimo sempre), ma giocherebbero le loro partite di forza. Insomma, con distinzioni maggiori e confusioni minori, staremmo meglio. Poi... il nuovo modo di amare... senza genitali?:singleeye:


----------



## Spider (17 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> No no... Se il maschio torna a essere in contatto con la sua essenza maschile e cioè di colui che dà, perché è colui che ha (e sfido a dirmi che maschio non significa che ha qualcosa che nella donna è un... buco), allora anche nella società contemporanea le donne smetterebbero di "fare il maschio" cioè di imitare la parte maschile, di essere brutte copie del maschio (hai presente certe nostre politichesse?). Le femmine smetterebbero di dover giocare pesanti partite di generosità e forza che non sono le loro (tipo dividersi in mille ruoli e dare il massimo sempre), ma giocherebbero le loro partite di forza. Insomma, con distinzioni maggiori e confusioni minori, staremmo meglio. Poi... il nuovo modo di amare... senza genitali?:singleeye:


..ma le donne non stanno di certo imitando il maschio.
cosa te lo fa pensare?
le donne si stanno solo riappriopiando di un ruolo.
 il loro.
Solo il maschio può far la guerra o parlare di politica?
bene...
allora come mai, nel passato, non ci sono se non in rari casi pittrici
,poetesse, scultrici...  e via dicendo?
son ruoli da donna o da uomo, secondo te?
la donna non aveva arte... ma neanche parte.

poi se a te, donna sta bene... 
un nuovo modo d'amare.. non significa senza sesso.
anzi...è proprio l'opposto, per farti scopare non hai bisogno di vestirti da bambola e metterti tacco 13!!!!!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Luglio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ..
> 
> anzi...è proprio l'opposto, per farti scopare non hai bisogno di vestirti da bambola e metterti tacco 13!!!!!


Ma non è sempre stato così?


----------



## Spider (17 Luglio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma non è sempre stato così?


appunto.


----------



## Sole (17 Luglio 2013)

passante ha detto:


> però stellina, posto che ogni uomo così come ogni donna è diverso dagli altri, il fatto di vedere il corpo e anche di voler andare a letto con una persona non significa necessariamente vedere _solo_ il corpo o voler solo andare a letto con una persona. non sempre, almeno. in my opinion, naturalmente.





passante ha detto:


> ecco io penso una cosa così, più o meno (nel rapporto tra maschi non è diverso. solo, più diretto. decisamente più diretto).


Ecco, mi rincuora sapere che non sono la sola a pensarla così, allora. Anche perché poi, aggiungo, se andiamo a vedere, anche nel rapporto d'amore più coinvolgente, l'eros ha una parte centrale. Io amo un uomo nel corpo e nell'anima, ma senza il corpo l'amore non decolla e non si alimenta per me. Quindi non mi va nemmeno di sminuire il desiderio fisico o l'apprezzamento di un bel corpo. Penso sia una bella cosa, comunque, no?


----------



## contepinceton (17 Luglio 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Cara Stellina, io vivrò nel mondo delle favole, ma ti assicuro che uomini così ne ho trovati pochi. Pensa che, di qualche amante/scopamico che ho avuto negli anni scorsi, tre di loro li frequento ancora regolarmente, mi apprezzano come amica e confidente. Uno di loro è il mio più caro amico e, nonostante gli piaccia molto fisicamente, il suo complimento più frequente è che sono una 'gran persona'. Non lo so, io penso che nonostante un bel viso, un bel paio di cosce e il culo, i veri uomini sappiano intuire dopo una sola serata se davanti hanno una donna in gamba o solo un bel corpo. Questo però, stellina, non toglie che se si decide di fare sesso, si possa godere di un rapporto fisico e basta, scegliendo di non andare oltre. E questa scelta può avere mille motivi diversi. Gli stessi che, pur in presenza di uomini in gamba e addirittura innamorati, personalmente mi hanno fatto decidere di non andare oltre qualche incontro sessuale, ad esempio.


Dici il vero...ma dimentichi la terza opzione maschile...
1) Donna in gamba
2) Un bel paio di cosce e di chiappe

3) Na rompicojoni...

E l'uomo in genere si spaventa difronte na rompicojoni....:smile:


----------



## Sole (17 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dici il vero...ma dimentichi la terza opzione maschile...
> 1) Donna in gamba
> 2) Un bel paio di cosce e di chiappe
> 
> ...


Non è che di rompicoglioni di sesso maschile non ne esistano, eh. Anch'io scappo a gambe levate quando ne incontro qualcuno :smile:


----------



## Spider (17 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dici il vero...ma dimentichi la terza opzione maschile...
> 1) Donna in gamba
> 2) Un bel paio di cosce e di chiappe
> 
> ...


resta poi che sono dei buon scopamici...
e si sa che, rompere un am*i*cizia... è dura.
Dio, quanto è dura!!!!!!


----------



## MK (17 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> 3) Na rompicojoni...
> 
> E l'uomo in genere si spaventa difronte na rompicojoni....:smile:


Spiega rompicoglioni, che mi ci ritrovo


----------



## Minerva (17 Luglio 2013)

la famosa donna impegnativa


----------



## Spider (17 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> la famosa donna impegnativa


WHO?


----------



## Spider (17 Luglio 2013)

cONTE,
 SPIEGA TU CHE "IMPEGNO" NON FA RIMA CON "ROMPICOGLIONI".


----------



## contepinceton (17 Luglio 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Spiega rompicoglioni, che mi ci ritrovo


ci provo anche se faccio fatica a vederti rompicojoni
Penso da quel che ti conosco e dato che ti ho sempre percepita amica che tu più che rompicojoni sia impegnativa.

Impegnativa nel senso che dato le cantonate che inevitabilmente hai preso ti sei fatta più scaltra e arguta.

Insomma non ti si intorta facilmente...

Premesso ciò la rompicojoni che fa scappare un uomo è così:

Tu sei un uomo.
COn tutti i suoi cazzi e mazzi.
E ti piace essere così e vivere colà.

Arriva lei
ci si piace
si finisce a letto

Poi sta qua inizia: ah che bello caro ora hai me e la tua vita cambierà...perchè sento che ti mancava qualcosa: ME.

Ed è lì che si fugge...

E già che ti vedo...
MK grazie per avermi aiutato a mettere a fuoco le cose che realmente mi mancavano nella vita...


----------



## Fantastica (17 Luglio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> 1. allora come mai, nel passato, non ci sono se non in rari casi pittrici
> ,poetesse, scultrici...  e via dicendo?
> son ruoli da donna o da uomo, secondo te?
> la donna non aveva arte... ma neanche parte.
> ...


Son due cose diverse. 
1.Le donne artiste di solito sono donne molto complicate e molto infelici: vedi Sylvia Plath, Emily Dickinson, Camille Claudel, Anna Achmatova, ecc. che hanno trovato nell'arte un surrogato. Gli uomni invece secondo me nell'arte non hanno quasi mai un surrogato, ma proprio un'espressione di sé. Con questo, le opere delle donne qui citate sono magnifiche.

2. Infatti :smile:


----------



## MK (17 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Son due cose diverse.
> 1.Le donne artiste di solito sono donne molto complicate e molto infelici: vedi Sylvia Plath, Emily Dickinson, Camille Claudel, Anna Achmatova, ecc. che hanno trovato nell'arte un surrogato. Gli uomni invece secondo me nell'arte non hanno quasi mai un surrogato, ma proprio un'espressione di sé. Con questo, le opere delle donne qui citate sono magnifiche.
> 
> 2. Infatti :smile:


Surrogato?


----------



## contepinceton (17 Luglio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> cONTE,
> SPIEGA TU CHE "IMPEGNO" NON FA RIMA CON "ROMPICOGLIONI".


Già fatto...
Ma tu ritieni che dovrei dare il minimo valore alle frasi sempre sibilline e tendenziose di Minerva?

Per farmi cuccare?

Ma la sfiderei a singolare tenzone vediamo mia cara chi è più impegnativo tra me e te no?

Flippa in dieci giorni...
e se così non fosse rinuncio al titolo di maialmondo...


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Luglio 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Spiega rompicoglioni, che mi ci ritrovo


coloro che gli danno filo da torcere :smile: gli è che sono un po' "fregnoni" :smile:


----------



## perplesso (17 Luglio 2013)

stellina ha detto:


> supponiamo che ci sia una bella donna. le si avvicinano molti uomini. potrebbe scegliere (so che il verbo è brutto ma vista l'incazzatura non mi viene altro) tra molti. tutti carini e gentili....ma c'è sempre un ma...lei rimane legata a lui. lo sente nell'anima. lui prova sentimenti forti però non vuole  (ha paura??!!!) impegni . ovviamente c'è sempre anche un però...
> lei si ripete che le passerà...e passerà, tutto passa. bisogna vedere se ti otrepassa o ti trapassa...
> purtroppo il messaggio che arriva a quella donna è che gli uomini vedono la bambola e non l'anima. ma io mi chiedo questi uomini che vedono solo cosce e petti che si comprino un pollo!!!
> spero che nessuno lo prenda sul personale è un mio sfogo...e se non lo faccio qui lo devo tenere dentro e dentro fa male.


nota autobiografica?


----------



## contepinceton (17 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Son due cose diverse.
> 1.Le donne artiste di solito sono donne molto complicate e molto infelici: vedi Sylvia Plath, Emily Dickinson, Camille Claudel, Anna Achmatova, ecc. che hanno trovato nell'arte un surrogato. Gli uomni invece secondo me nell'arte non hanno quasi mai un surrogato, ma proprio un'espressione di sé. Con questo, le opere delle donne qui citate sono magnifiche.
> 
> 2. Infatti :smile:


Interessante comunque che le teorie del surrogato arrivino sempre da artisti falliti...o peggio dai critici...
Non sono nè complicate nè infelici...ma solo esageratamente sensibili...no?

Nessun artista vive l'arte come un surrogato a qualcosa d'altro...

Ma non c'è donna che io non abbia tradito con la musica...

Senza una donna vivo
Senza musica no...appassisco...

E neanche è giusta la teoria che gli uomini esprimano sè stessi...tutto ciò vieppiù è un luogo comune del romanticismo popolare....ma non è affatto così per moltissimi artisti..

Semplicemente perchè il concetto di cosa è arte o meno è cambiato nei secoli e nelle culture...


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Luglio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> nota autobiografica?


Si l'ha spiegato  in seguito


----------



## MK (17 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tu sei un uomo.
> COn tutti i suoi cazzi e mazzi.
> E ti piace essere così e vivere colà.
> 
> ...


E' un errore di comunicazione iniziale secondo me. Bisognerebbe dirlo "prima". Tesoro niente relazione eh, io sto bene come sto. Anzi niente tesoro che poi viene mal interpretato. Poi lo so sto maledetto spirito da crocerossina che in qualcuna di noi è difficile da estirpare. Ma poi diventa masochismo eh. Se non ce n'è non ce n'è, inutile insistere. Si chiude e via. E' che poi da rompicoglioni si passa a stronze .


----------



## Fantastica (17 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tu sei un uomo.
> COn tutti i suoi cazzi e mazzi.
> E *ti piace essere così* e *vivere colà.*
> 
> ...


Questa non è rompicojoni, è scema. Perché non ha capito nulla di chi sei tu, cioè, nel caso specifico, un prestatore d'opera di bassa, bassissima, manovalanza.


----------



## Minerva (17 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Già fatto...
> Ma tu ritieni che dovrei dare il minimo valore alle frasi sempre *sibilline e tendenziose *di Minerva?
> 
> Per farmi cuccare?
> ...


ma pensa te


----------



## Spider (17 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Son due cose diverse.
> 1.Le donne artiste di solito sono donne molto complicate e molto infelici: vedi Sylvia Plath, Emily Dickinson, Camille Claudel, Anna Achmatova, ecc. che hanno trovato nell'arte un surrogato. Gli uomni invece secondo me nell'arte non hanno quasi mai un surrogato, ma proprio un'espressione di sé. Con questo, le opere delle donne qui citate sono magnifiche.
> 
> 2. Infatti :smile:


1.ma sei sicura, sicura?
*per le donne l'arte è un surrogato,
 per gli uomini una vera espressione.*
mai sentita cosa più scema.
cosa vorresti dire, che che le artiste che citi non erano vere artiste,
 ma sarebbero state più felice come moglie devote e mamme felici?
del sacro fuoco dell'arte... dovresti leggere nota.
siamo al medioevo, per non dire oltre.
ma tu non hai nessuna colpa.

2. ovvio, naturalmente ovvio


----------



## Fantastica (17 Luglio 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Surrogato?


Secondo me SI', e pazienza se mi prendete per una maschilista


----------



## contepinceton (17 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Questa non è rompicojoni, è scema. Perché non ha capito nulla di chi sei tu, cioè, nel caso specifico, un prestatore d'opera di bassa, bassissima, manovalanza.


No semplicemente un uomo che voleva passare una bella serata con una donna.
TUtto lì...

Perchè dici bassissima manovalanza?


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Luglio 2013)

MK ha detto:


> E' un errore di comunicazione iniziale secondo me. Bisognerebbe dirlo "prima". Tesoro niente relazione eh, io sto bene come sto. Anzi niente tesoro che poi viene mal interpretato. Poi lo so sto maledetto spirito di crocerossina che in qualcuna di noi è difficile da estirpare. Ma poi diventa masochismo eh. Se non ce n'è non ce n'è, inutile insistere. Si chiude e via. E' che poi da rompicoglioni si passa a stronze .


Ma sai che è vero ... Avessi trovato uno che ti dice oh a me interessa solo scoparti(da subito) ...col cappero :carneval: è che gli manca un po' di coglioni :carneval: eppur madre natura li ha dotati :rotfl: e poi davvero se chiudi di colpo perché hai capito l'antifona  passi pure da stronza :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: e va a finire che ti si attaccano loro ai coglioni ( che peraltro non hai) ... So strani eh?


----------



## Brunetta (17 Luglio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> la forza dell'uomo era nella sua prevaricazione psicologica,
> la donna ora è libera.
> alle donne, Risè cosa consiglia?
> immagino di tornare a fare la pasta in casa...
> ...


Sono completamente d'accordo con te. Anzi io credo che sta balla del maschio in crisi, femminilizzato sia funzionale a una restaurazione.


----------



## MK (17 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Secondo me SI', e pazienza se mi prendete per una maschilista


Ma surrogato di cosa? Spiega...


----------



## Minerva (17 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Son due cose diverse.
> 1.Le donne artiste di solito sono donne molto complicate e molto infelici: vedi Sylvia Plath, Emily Dickinson, Camille Claudel, Anna Achmatova, ecc. che hanno trovato nell'arte un surrogato. Gli uomni invece secondo me nell'arte non hanno quasi mai un surrogato, ma proprio un'espressione di sé. Con questo, le opere delle donne qui citate sono magnifiche.
> 
> 2. Infatti :smile:


hai dimenticato frida kahlo...
ma non sono d'accordo .questa è una discussione che feci anni fa con chensamurai e deve essere ancora nella 101


----------



## contepinceton (17 Luglio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma sai che è vero ... Avessi trovato uno che ti dice oh a me interessa solo scoparti(da subito) ...col cappero :carneval: è che gli manca un po' di coglioni :carneval: eppur madre natura li ha dotati :rotfl: e poi davvero se chiudi di colpo perché hai capito l'antifona  passi pure da stronza :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: e va a finire che ti si attaccano loro ai coglioni ( che peraltro non hai) ... So strani eh?


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Spider (17 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Secondo me SI', e pazienza se mi prendete per una maschilista


mettiti tacco 13, reggicalze rosso, ...
 struscia a pecorina e sarai perdonata.
in fondo sei una misera donna!!!!
mica senti come un uomo.


----------



## Scaredheart (17 Luglio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> la nostra amica è dispiaciuta che il tizio la abbia cercata solo per scopare. che io sappia si fa in due. lui non vuole legami, lei si.  voi donne *avete questa strana fissazione, non tutte per fortuna: dopo la prima e la seconda volta pensate che il vostro bell'imbusto si sia innamorato di voi ed iniziate con le telefonate, i messagini, le minchiate su fb, e che cazzo.*


allora quelli con cui sono stata in realtà mi nascondevano qualcosa....    solo una cosa volevo... ma poi pretendono la fede al dito :unhappy:


----------



## MK (17 Luglio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma sai che è vero ... Avessi trovato uno che ti dice oh a me interessa solo scoparti(da subito) ...col cappero :carneval: è che gli manca un po' di coglioni :carneval: eppur madre natura li ha dotati :rotfl: e poi davvero se chiudi di colpo perché hai capito l'antifona  passi pure da stronza :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: e va a finire che ti si attaccano loro ai coglioni ( che peraltro non hai) ... So strani eh?


Esattamente.


----------



## Fantastica (17 Luglio 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Ma surrogato di cosa? Spiega...


Di altra CREAZIONE. La creazione ce l'abbiamo nella natura. Creiamo esseri umani. Le OPERE artistiche non hanno sesso, ma chi le fa sì. E chi le fa spesso, se donna, è molto molto più sofferente di un uomo. Quindi, l'arte serve a tutti senza distinzione di sesso, ma chi la fa la patisce in modi e misure diverse. O, almeno, trovatemi la biografia di una donna artista che sia stata felicemente felice della sua vita...
@Minerva, mi spiace che ne hai già parlato. Pazienza, farò a meno del tuo prezioso parere.


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Luglio 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Esattamente.


Conosci la specie, mi sembra di capire


----------



## perplesso (17 Luglio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si l'ha spiegato  in seguito


allora non ci sono speranze.    se accorpa in sè la triade perfetta solo un maschio perfetto potrebbe superare il primo abbaglio e interessarsi alla Donna ed alla Persona oltre che alla Femmina.

le possibilità non sono molte,oggettivamente


----------



## Fantastica (17 Luglio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma sai che è vero ... Avessi trovato uno che ti dice oh a me interessa solo scoparti(da subito) ...col cappero :carneval: è che gli manca un po' di coglioni :carneval: eppur madre natura li ha dotati :rotfl: e poi davvero se chiudi di colpo perché hai capito l'antifona  passi pure da stronza :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: e va a finire che ti si attaccano loro ai coglioni ( che peraltro non hai) ... So strani eh?


STRAQUOTONE


----------



## Minerva (17 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Di altra CREAZIONE. La creazione ce l'abbiamo nella natura. Creiamo esseri umani. Le OPERE artistiche non hanno sesso, ma chi le fa sì. E chi le fa spesso, se donna, è molto molto più sofferente di un uomo. Quindi, l'arte serve a tutti senza distinzione di sesso, ma chi la fa la patisce in modi e misure diverse. O, almeno, trovatemi la biografia di una donna artista che sia stata felicemente felice della sua vita...
> @M*inerva, mi spiace che ne hai già parlato. Pazienza, farò a meno del tuo prezioso parere*.


gente sono pessima ma mi sopravvalutate.
non è questo che intendevo, bah


----------



## MK (17 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Di altra CREAZIONE. La creazione ce l'abbiamo nella natura. Creiamo esseri umani. Le OPERE artistiche non hanno sesso, ma chi le fa sì. E chi le fa spesso, se donna, è molto molto più sofferente di un uomo. Quindi, l'arte serve a tutti senza distinzione di sesso, ma chi la fa la patisce in modi e misure diverse. O, almeno, trovatemi la biografia di una donna artista che sia stata felicemente felice della sua vita...
> @Minerva, mi spiace che ne hai già parlato. Pazienza, farò a meno del tuo prezioso parere.


Quindi una donna sterile è una donna inutile? Le donne artiste fanno soltanto più fatica perchè sono ANCHE donne.
E trovare compagni che ti supportino davvero beh, lo vediamo già nella vita di tutti i giorni no?


----------



## Spider (17 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Di altra CREAZIONE. La creazione ce l'abbiamo nella natura. Creiamo esseri umani. Le OPERE artistiche non hanno sesso, ma chi le fa sì. E chi le fa spesso, se donna, è molto molto più sofferente di un uomo. Quindi, l'arte serve a tutti senza distinzione di sesso, ma chi la fa la patisce in modi e misure diverse. O, almeno, trovatemi la biografia di una donna artista che sia stata felicemente felice della sua vita...
> @Minerva, mi spiace che ne hai già parlato. Pazienza, farò a meno del tuo prezioso parere.


ma prima di aprlare di arte, e di tutte le sue implicazioni, 
compreso l'evoluzione del rapporto uomo donna, uno non dovrebbe documentarsi fino in fondo?
la mia vicina di cas, artista a tutto tondo e non famosa ... ad esempio è felicissima.
l'arte è piena di infelicità questo dovresti capire e sapere, ma vedo che non sai.
Van vogh, modigliani, Pollock, Munch... ti dicono qualcosa?
lo sai che sono tutti maschi?
oppure no?


----------



## Fantastica (17 Luglio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> mettiti tacco 13, reggicalze rosso, ...
> struscia a pecorina e sarai perdonata.
> in fondo sei una misera donna!!!!
> mica senti come un uomo.


Eh, ma qui fai il barbaro, mica il maschio!


----------



## Sole (17 Luglio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma sai che è vero ... *Avessi trovato uno che ti dice oh a me interessa solo scoparti(da subito)* ...col cappero :carneval: è che gli manca un po' di coglioni :carneval: eppur madre natura li ha dotati :rotfl: e poi davvero se chiudi di colpo perché hai capito l'antifona  passi pure da stronza :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: e va a finire che ti si attaccano loro ai coglioni ( che peraltro non hai) ... So strani eh?


Boh, a questo punto le cose sono due. O solo io ho trovato uomini schietti e sinceri nelle loro intenzioni, oppure sono stata talmente tanto schietta e sincera io che loro non hanno avuto paura ad esserlo con me. E quando è capitato di incontrarmi con qualcuno per sesso (indipendentemente da come poi si è evoluta la cosa) io non mi sono sentita minimamente sminuita come donna. Sono sempre stata trattata con rispetto a prescindere.


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Luglio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> allora non ci sono speranze.    se accorpa in sè la triade perfetta solo un maschio perfetto potrebbe superare il primo abbaglio e interessarsi alla Donna ed alla Persona oltre che alla Femmina.
> 
> le possibilità non sono molte,oggettivamente


 sei acuto e intellettualmente onesto nonché saggio :up: e dopo tutti sti complimenti mi devi almeno un caffè


----------



## Fantastica (17 Luglio 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Quindi una donna sterile è una donna inutile? Le donne artiste fanno soltanto più fatica perchè sono ANCHE donne.
> E trovare compagni che ti supportino davvero beh, lo vediamo già nella vita di tutti i giorni no?


Minchia no, che non è inutile!! magnifici surrogati le poesie di Sylvia Plath, vorrei che si fosse suicidata tre volte per leggerne ancora tre volte tante! Ti piace così?:smile:


----------



## Spider (17 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Eh, ma qui fai il barbaro, mica il maschio!


beh, ma io oltre a "toccrmi" per riappriopiarmi della mia mascolinità...
ho bisogno di DOMINARE:
aggiungo che ti voglio tutta nuda e solo reggicalze adosso.


----------



## Sole (17 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> gente *sono pessima *ma mi sopravvalutate.
> non è questo che intendevo, bah


Ma no!


----------



## Minerva (17 Luglio 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Quindi una donna sterile è una donna inutile? Le donne artiste fanno soltanto più fatica perchè sono ANCHE donne.
> E trovare compagni che ti supportino davvero beh, lo vediamo già nella vita di tutti i giorni no?


c'è chi infatti fa notare come spesso le donne artiste siano sterili ma basta pensare ad artemisia gentileschi per arrivare ad una narratrice di oggi come la mazzantini che mi pare di figli ne abbia addirittura tre o quattro per smentire questa teoria che vorrebbe l'arte femminile come surrogato della maternità fallita.
se poi andiamo ad analizzare le vite di tanti maschi artisti di frustrazioni ne troviamo proprio tante...
è quindi preferibile limitarsi alle persone nella loro espressione senza una precisa identità sessuale specifica


----------



## Tebe (17 Luglio 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Boh, a questo punto le cose sono due. *O solo io ho trovato uomini schietti e sinceri nelle loro intenzioni, oppure sono stata talmente tanto schietta e sincera io che loro non hanno avuto paura ad esserlo con me. *E quando è capitato di incontrarmi con qualcuno per sesso (indipendentemente da come poi si è evoluta la cosa) *io non mi sono sentita minimamente sminuita come donna. Sono sempre stata trattata con rispetto a prescindere.*


Quotone.


ma infatti stavo pensando la stessa cosa.
Non è che ci siamo scopate lo stesso tipo di uomini?

Verde mio.


----------



## perplesso (17 Luglio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> sei acuto e intellettualmente onesto nonché saggio :up: e dopo tutti sti complimenti mi devi almeno un caffè


----------



## Spider (17 Luglio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Quotone.
> 
> 
> ma infatti stavo pensando la stessa cosa.
> ...


magari pure lo stesso proprio.
abitate nella stessa città?


----------



## MK (17 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Minchia no, che non è inutile!! magnifici surrogati le poesie di Sylvia Plath, vorrei che si fosse suicidata tre volte per leggerne ancora tre volte tante! Ti piace così?:smile:


Ma surrogati di cosa? Un compagno che ti ama dei figli una vita come tutti gli altri? E' questo che non capisco.


----------



## Sole (17 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> c'è chi infatti fa notare come spesso le donne artiste siano sterili ma basta pensare ad artemisia gentileschi per arrivare ad una narratrice di oggi come la mazzantini che mi pare di figli ne abbia addirittura tre o quattro per smentire questa teoria che vorrebbe l'arte femminile come surrogato della maternità fallita.
> se poi andiamo ad analizzare le vite di tanti maschi artisti di frustrazioni ne troviamo proprio tante...
> *è quindi preferibile limitarsi alle persone nella loro espressione senza una precisa identità sessuale specifica*


Come sempre, credo. A me queste distinzioni maschio/femmina mi lasciano sempre un po' perplessa. Al di là delle differenze che oggettivamente ci sono, io non vedo delle tendenze così nette.


----------



## Fantastica (17 Luglio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ma prima di aprlare di arte, e di tutte le sue implicazioni,
> compreso l'evoluzione del rapporto uomo donna, uno non dovrebbe documentarsi fino in fondo?
> la mia vicina di cas, artista a tutto tondo e non famosa ... ad esempio è felicissima.
> l'arte è piena di infelicità questo dovresti capire e sapere, ma vedo che non sai.
> ...


Allora, ho forse detto che i maschi artisti sono felici? No, non l'ho detto. Guarda, sono così disinformata che ai tuoi aggiungo Rothko (che adoro), un altro allegrone. Ho solo detto che "di solito" le donne artiste sono persone più sofferenti degli uomini artisti. Tra i non sofferenti maschi prendi per esempio Picasso: un uomo assolutamente pienamente felice. Una donna altrettanto grande e altrettanto felice? Non me ne viene una sola in mente. Una sola. Forse la tua vicina di casa. Ma non è Picasso, o no?


----------



## perplesso (17 Luglio 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Boh, a questo punto le cose sono due. O solo io ho trovato uomini schietti e sinceri nelle loro intenzioni, oppure sono stata talmente tanto schietta e sincera io che loro non hanno avuto paura ad esserlo con me. E quando è capitato di incontrarmi con qualcuno per sesso (indipendentemente da come poi si è evoluta la cosa) io non mi sono sentita minimamente sminuita come donna. Sono sempre stata trattata con rispetto a prescindere.


si vede che non hai fatto della filosofia ma solo della prosa


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Luglio 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Boh, a questo punto le cose sono due. O solo io ho trovato uomini schietti e sinceri nelle loro intenzioni, oppure sono stata talmente tanto schietta e sincera io che loro non hanno avuto paura ad esserlo con me. E quando è capitato di incontrarmi con qualcuno per sesso (indipendentemente da come poi si è evoluta la cosa) io non mi sono sentita minimamente sminuita come donna. Sono sempre stata trattata con rispetto a prescindere.


 Ma io non mi son sentita sminuita non era questo che intendevo solo che oggettivamente non ho mai avuto a che fare con un uomo che mi abbia detto " mi piaci, scopiamo e poi ognuno per i cazzo suoi " guarda ti dirò avrei pure apprezzato :smile: non so forse do un'idea di donna che deve esser  corteggiata ... Ma non posso rispondere io in questo caso ma coloro che hanno tentato la scalata :smile:


----------



## MK (17 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> c'è chi infatti fa notare come spesso le donne artiste siano sterili ma basta pensare ad artemisia gentileschi per arrivare ad una narratrice di oggi come la mazzantini che mi pare di figli ne abbia addirittura tre o quattro per smentire questa teoria che vorrebbe l'arte femminile come surrogato della maternità fallita.
> se poi andiamo ad analizzare le vite di tanti maschi artisti di frustrazioni ne troviamo proprio tante...
> *è quindi preferibile limitarsi alle persone nella loro espressione senza una precisa identità sessuale specifica*


Concordo. Per me l'arte è una benedizione, ovunque porti.


----------



## Spider (17 Luglio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> si vede che non hai fatto della filosofia ma solo della prosa


quando capita una cosi è solo... lirica.


----------



## Fantastica (17 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> c'è chi infatti fa notare come spesso le donne artiste siano sterili ma basta pensare ad artemisia gentileschi per arrivare ad una narratrice di oggi come la mazzantini che mi pare di figli ne abbia addirittura tre o quattro per smentire questa teoria che vorrebbe l'arte femminile come surrogato della maternità fallita.
> se poi andiamo ad analizzare le vite di tanti maschi artisti di frustrazioni ne troviamo proprio tante...
> è quindi preferibile limitarsi alle persone nella loro espressione senza una precisa identità sessuale specifica


La Mazzantini sarebbe un'artista?????????
Ah vabbè... vabbèèèèèèèèèèèè:carneval:


----------



## Sole (17 Luglio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Quotone.
> 
> 
> ma infatti stavo pensando la stessa cosa.
> ...


Stessa squadra di pallanuoto per caso?  Scherzi a parte... boh, io ho trovato innanzitutto persone. Molto più simili a me di tante donne, se devo essere onesta eh.


----------



## Minerva (17 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Allora, ho forse detto che i maschi artisti sono felici? No, non l'ho detto. Guarda, sono così disinformata che ai tuoi aggiungo *Rothko* (che adoro), un altro allegrone. Ho solo detto che "di solito" le donne artiste sono persone più sofferenti degli uomini artisti. Tra i non sofferenti maschi prendi per esempio Picasso: un uomo assolutamente pienamente felice. Una donna altrettanto grande e altrettanto felice? Non me ne viene una sola in mente. Una sola. Forse la tua vicina di casa. Ma non è Picasso, o no?


già mi sei simpatica.


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Luglio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> View attachment 7217


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Grazie ora però non dormo


----------



## Minerva (17 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> La Mazzantini sarebbe un'artista?????????
> Ah vabbè... vabbèèèèèèèèèèèè:carneval:


è troppo contemporanea?
eh capisco.
cosa hai letto?


----------



## MK (17 Luglio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma io non mi son sentita sminuita non era questo che intendevo solo che oggettivamente *non ho mai avuto a che fare con un uomo che mi abbia detto " mi piaci, scopiamo e poi ognuno per i cazzo suoi* " guarda ti dirò avrei pure apprezzato :smile: non so forse do un'idea di donna che deve esser  corteggiata ... Ma non posso rispondere io in questo caso ma coloro che hanno tentato la scalata :smile:


Mai successo nemmeno a me. Donne impegnative?


----------



## MK (17 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> La Mazzantini sarebbe un'artista?????????
> Ah vabbè... vabbèèèèèèèèèèèè:carneval:


Hai letto qualche suo libro? Non ti sono piaciuti?


----------



## Sole (17 Luglio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> si vede che non hai fatto della filosofia ma solo della prosa


Non ho capito un belino, ma visto che sono laureata in Filosofia non lo prendo come un complimento


----------



## contepinceton (17 Luglio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> allora non ci sono speranze.    se accorpa in sè la triade perfetta solo un maschio perfetto potrebbe superare il primo abbaglio e interessarsi alla Donna ed alla Persona oltre che alla Femmina.
> 
> le possibilità non sono molte,oggettivamente


Mah io trovo che il vizio principale della cosidetta emancipazione femminile sia quello di aver portato la donna contemporanea a deliri di onnipotenza. Sfido io che poi si smaccano dure con le loro insicurezze e sparano all'impazzata.

Menando il can per l'aia

E' ben raro che un uomo sia dispondibile ai deliri di onnipotenza femminili, preferisce ripiegare nella figura dell'uomo fragile e immaturo per potersi godere la vita e chiudere la partita in bellezza...

Dio se non le sopporto quando si mettono in competizione con me...non le sopporto...
E quel che è peggio pensano che io sarò un avversario leale no?
IO?

Quando la lotta è all'arma bianca...non si bada molto al sottile...

E mi tocca sempre incazzarmi...


----------



## Leda (17 Luglio 2013)

stellina ha detto:


> supponiamo che ci sia una bella donna. le si avvicinano molti uomini. potrebbe *scegliere (so che il verbo è brutto *ma vista l'incazzatura non mi viene altro) tra molti. tutti carini e gentili....ma c'è sempre un ma...lei rimane legata a lui. lo sente nell'anima. lui prova sentimenti forti però non vuole (ha paura??!!!) impegni . ovviamente c'è sempre anche un però...
> lei si ripete che le passerà...e passerà, tutto passa. bisogna vedere se ti otrepassa o ti trapassa...
> purtroppo il messaggio che arriva a quella donna è che gli uomini vedono la bambola e non l'anima. ma io mi chiedo questi uomini che vedono solo cosce e petti che si comprino un pollo!!!
> spero che nessuno lo prenda sul personale è un mio sfogo...e se non lo faccio qui lo devo tenere dentro e dentro fa male.



Messaggio controcorrente: perchè mai *scegliere* dovrebbe essere un brutto verbo?
Io la vedo esattamente al contrario: puoi scegliere, devi scegliere, è bello scegliere. E' espressione del tuo libero arbitrio, del tuo potere di stabilire chi sia amabile e chi no. Potere che hai: perchè temi di usarlo, dunque? E perchè ti senti vincolata al fatto di averlo usato non al meglio in precedenza? Perchè scegliere qualcuno che non ci sceglie non è una buona scelta, ne converrai.
Allora ti direi: esercitati a perfezionare il tuo potere di scelta, invece che far di tutto per convincerti che non ne hai, e vedrai che le attenzioni pecorecce di chi non ti interessa non ti indurranno più a farti domande su di te come oggetto e ti sentirai finalmente soggetto.


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Luglio 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Mai successo nemmeno a me. Donne impegnative?


Boh e che ne so ???  Dovrei fare una piccola inchiesta :rotfl: domani faccio un giro di telefonate :rotfl:


----------



## Fantastica (17 Luglio 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Messaggio controcorrente: perchè mai *scegliere* dovrebbe essere un brutto verbo?
> Io la vedo esattamente al contrario: puoi scegliere, devi scegliere, è bello scegliere. E' espressione del tuo libero arbitrio, del tuo potere di stabilire chi sia amabile e chi no. Potere che hai: perchè temi di usarlo, dunque? E perchè ti senti vincolata al fatto di averlo usato non al meglio in precedenza? Perchè scegliere qualcuno che non ci sceglie non è una buona scelta, ne converrai.
> Allora ti direi: esercitati a perfezionare il tuo potere di scelta, invece che far di tutto per convincerti che non ne hai, e vedrai che le attenzioni pecorecce di chi non ti interessa non ti indurranno più a farti domande su di te come oggetto e ti sentirai finalmente soggetto.


Divina. Punto.


----------



## Minerva (17 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Divina. Punto.


perché la mazzantini non sarebbe un'artista?
cosa hai letto (2)


----------



## Leda (17 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Divina. Punto.


Ellamadonna!!! :rotfl:

Grazie, eh...


----------



## Spider (17 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Allora, ho forse detto che i maschi artisti sono felici? No, non l'ho detto. Guarda, sono così disinformata che ai tuoi aggiungo Rothko (che adoro), un altro allegrone. Ho solo detto che "di solito" le donne artiste sono persone più sofferenti degli uomini artisti. Tra i non sofferenti maschi prendi per esempio Picasso: un uomo assolutamente pienamente felice. Una donna altrettanto grande e altrettanto felice? Non me ne viene una sola in mente. Una sola. Forse la tua vicina di casa. Ma non è Picasso, o no?


Ti ci vorrebbe un corso serale,
ma immagino che gli anni sono ormai tanti, (sei finita qui)
in alternativa puoi sempre optare per un bignami.
dovresti provare a rileggere la storia dell'arte, ma non quella che svogliatamente al liceo, sfogliavi mentre ti facevi le unghie. 
prova con la critica della storia dell'arte.
un buon testo potrebbe andare.
studia o ristudia le condizioni delle classi operaie e proletarie fino ai giorni nostri.
 in particolare dele condizioni delle donne e non solo operaie.
leggerai ad esempio che non era buon costume occuparsi di pittura e scultura ma molto più appropiato il rammendo e il cucito.
vedrai allora che tante donne sono state infelici non perchè artiste ma proprio perchè non hanno potuto esserlo.


----------



## Tebe (17 Luglio 2013)

Spider;1161759[B ha detto:
			
		

> ]magari pure lo stesso proprio.[/B]
> abitate nella stessa città?



non credo. Era ironico.
Nel senso che non ci piacciono lo stesso tipo di uomini. L'avevamo già codificato i primi miei tempi di forum.

:blank:


----------



## Sole (17 Luglio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma io non mi son sentita sminuita non era questo che intendevo solo che oggettivamente* non ho mai avuto a che fare con un uomo che mi abbia detto " mi piaci, scopiamo e poi ognuno per i cazzo suoi *" guarda ti dirò avrei pure apprezzato :smile: non so forse do un'idea di donna che deve esser  corteggiata ... Ma non posso rispondere io in questo caso ma coloro che hanno tentato la scalata :smile:


Ma, detta così no. Ma una cosa del tipo 'mi piaci, passiamoci una bella serata e basta' sì, eccome. Poi, ripeto, in alcuni casi è pure nata un'amicizia. In un caso in particolare, l'amicizia si è rafforzata. In un caso mi sono innamorata. Ma c'è da dire che io detesto il corteggiamento, mi mette ansia, tendo ad andare dritta al sodo... e penso che lo si noti subito


----------



## Scaredheart (17 Luglio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ma prima di aprlare di arte, e di tutte le sue implicazioni,
> compreso l'evoluzione del rapporto uomo donna, uno non dovrebbe documentarsi fino in fondo?
> la mia vicina di cas, artista a tutto tondo e non famosa ... ad esempio è felicissima.
> l'arte è piena di infelicità questo dovresti capire e sapere, ma vedo che non sai.
> ...


:up:
non finirò mai di dire che certe donne sono le prime nemiche di se stesse, e del loro sesso in genere... ma come si fa nel 2013....


----------



## MK (17 Luglio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> vedrai allora che tante donne sono state infelici non perchè artiste ma proprio perchè non hanno potuto esserlo.


Esattamente. Poi c'è tutto il discorso su arte ed infelicità, arte e depressione, ecc.ecc. Ci sono un sacco di libri sull'argomento.
Per non parlare dell'arte come terapia.


----------



## Scaredheart (18 Luglio 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Stessa squadra di pallanuoto per caso?  Scherzi a parte... boh, io ho trovato innanzitutto persone. Molto più simili a me di tante donne, se devo essere onesta eh.


:up: verde mio....


----------



## Fantastica (18 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché la mazzantini non sarebbe un'artista?
> cosa hai letto (2)


"Venuto al mondo". Tipo su Pietro in crescita: "ha fatto la muta, ha lasciato le sue ossa di bambino per diventare un grosso airone zoppicante" e via metaforizzando... La metafora diventa il campo in cui la scrittura pretende di darsi forza, di recitare il proprio essere letteratura offerta al consumo dei sentimenti buoni e doverosi. Insopportabile (ne vuoi altre di citazioni?). Senza le stampelle delle metafore non c'è nemmeno la recita. Mazzantini vade retro. Grazie.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Luglio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> Ti ci vorrebbe un corso serale,
> ma immagino che gli anni sono ormai tanti, (sei finita qui)
> in alternativa puoi sempre optare per un bignami.
> dovresti provare a rileggere la storia dell'arte, ma non quella che svogliatamente al liceo, sfogliavi mentre ti facevi le unghie.
> ...


Porco can vero...
Al punto che la moglie di Schumann ottima pianista Clara Wieck iniziò ad occuparsi nell'800 della musica delle donne...
Anche la sorella di Mozart era un po' musicista e la sorella di Mendellssohn Fanny...pare che per poter far stampare la loro musica le donne ricossero a spacciare le loro opere per musica di uomini...

Perchè nessuno avrebbe comprato un pezzo pianistico scritto da una donna...ciò avrebbe suscitato...ilarità!

E che dire delle donne di teatro eh?
Essere cantante lirica era sinonimo di donna mignottona eh?

Tanto è vero che fino ad un certo punto nel teatro le parti femminili erano interpretate dai castrati!

Pensa che nel maschilismo duro di certi paesini veneti fino agli anni sessanta era considerata poco de bon anche la donna che andava in fabbrica eh? Perchè era ribellione alla visione domestica...

Quanti mariti hanno vietato alle loro mogli di lavorare, e realizzarsi professionalmente, anche perchè si sentivano sminuiti nel loro ruolo di maschio che doveva portare a casa el pan eh?

Che poi non salta fora al bar che me fo mantegnere dalla dona.

Ecco perchè le nostre donne si sono organizzate in quegli anni per lavori che svolgevano al loro domicilio...
Facevano guanti in pelle a cottimo, maglieria, ecc..ecc..ecc...

Erano altri mondi...di cui non fummo testimoni...oculari...


----------



## Spider (18 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Porco can vero...
> Al punto che la moglie di Schumann ottima pianista Clara Wieck iniziò ad occuparsi nell'800 della musica delle donne...
> Anche la sorella di Mozart era un po' musicista e la sorella di Mendellssohn Fanny...pare che per poter far stampare la loro musica le donne ricossero a spacciare le loro opere per musica di uomini...
> 
> ...


Conte, gran riflessione.
come sempre.


----------



## Fantastica (18 Luglio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> Ti ci vorrebbe un corso serale,
> ma immagino che gli anni sono ormai tanti, (sei finita qui)
> in alternativa puoi sempre optare per un bignami.
> dovresti provare a rileggere la storia dell'arte, ma non quella che svogliatamente al liceo, sfogliavi mentre ti facevi le unghie.
> ...


Maschio offensivo mode-on... Che ho fatto di male per meritare questo? Donneeeee, donneeeee, aiutoooo!


----------



## Spider (18 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Maschio offensivo mode-on... Che ho fatto di male per meritare questo? Donneeeee, donneeeee, aiutoooo!


sei una donna stupida.
ecco perchè.


----------



## Minerva (18 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> "Venuto al mondo". Tipo su Pietro in crescita: "ha fatto la muta, ha lasciato le sue ossa di bambino per diventare un grosso airone zoppicante" e via metaforizzando... L*a metafora diventa il campo in cui la scrittura pretende di darsi forza, di recitare il proprio essere letteratura offerta al consumo dei sentimenti buoni e doverosi.* Insopportabile (ne vuoi altre di citazioni?). Senza le stampelle delle metafore non c'è nemmeno la recita. Mazzantini vade retro. Grazie.


dopo questa tua lucidissima recensione al massimo puoi smettere di leggerla (uno è un po' poco con una scrittrice che fra l'altro non è mai uguale a se stessa e che ha scritto cose diversissime l'una dall'altra)
ma dubito tu possa prenderti la responsabilità di negarne la vena artistico-creativa


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Luglio 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Ma, detta così no. Ma una cosa del tipo 'mi piaci, passiamoci una bella serata e basta' sì, eccome. Poi, ripeto, in alcuni casi è pure nata un'amicizia. In un caso in particolare, l'amicizia si è rafforzata. In un caso mi sono innamorata. Ma c'è da dire che io detesto il corteggiamento, mi mette ansia, tendo ad andare dritta al sodo... e penso che lo si noti subito


A me nemmeno "passiamo una bella serata e basta" .... Questo fino a 5 minuti fa quando mi è arrivato un pvt in cui mi si  chiede se voglio semplicemente scopare :mrgreen::carneval::rotfl: ah però !!!!!


----------



## Fantastica (18 Luglio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> sei una donna stupida.
> ecco perchè.


Insisti, anche. Peccato, invece tu mi sembravi un interlocutore decente. Sbagliato.


----------



## MK (18 Luglio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> sei una donna stupida.
> ecco perchè.


Non stupida, la infastidisce la femminilità slegata dal ruolo ufficiale. Mi piacerebbe capire perchè.


----------



## Minerva (18 Luglio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> sei una donna stupida.
> ecco perchè.


questo andare inutilmente oltre le righe è detestabile.
peccato , mi piaceva la  dicussione


----------



## perplesso (18 Luglio 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Non ho capito un belino, ma visto che sono laureata in Filosofia non lo prendo come un complimento


in effetti è vero  però il succo del discorso è che non hai mandato messaggi ambigui o assunti comportamenti "strani" ma 6 andata dritta al sodo


----------



## Fantastica (18 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> dopo questa tua lucidissima recensione al massimo puoi smettere di leggerla (uno è un po' poco con una scrittrice che fra l'altro non è mai uguale a se stessa e che ha scritto cose diversissime l'una dall'altra)
> ma dubito tu possa prenderti la responsabilità di negarne la vena artistico-creativa


Non nego nessuna vena. Proprio no. Ci siamo, Minerva. A posto.


----------



## Sole (18 Luglio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> in effetti è vero  però il succo del discorso è che non hai mandato messaggi ambigui o assunti comportamenti "strani" ma 6 andata dritta al sodo


Ahhh, ecco. Sarò pure laureata in Filosofia ma come vedi non troppo sveglia  In effetti con un po' d'impegno potevo arrivarci!


----------



## Zod (18 Luglio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> Ti ci vorrebbe un corso serale,
> ma immagino che gli anni sono ormai tanti, (sei finita qui)
> in alternativa puoi sempre optare per un bignami.
> dovresti provare a rileggere la storia dell'arte, ma non quella che svogliatamente al liceo, sfogliavi mentre ti facevi le unghie.
> ...


Beh come tanti uomini amanti del rammendo e del cucito che non hanno potuto emanciparsi.


----------



## Spider (18 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> questo andare inutilmente oltre le righe è detestabile.
> peccato , mi piaceva la  dicussione


ho agito e scritto d'impulso.
so riconosce i miei errori, 
chiedo scusa a Fantastica e 
anche agli utenti del forum.


----------



## Spider (18 Luglio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Beh come tanti uomini amanti del rammendo e del cucito che non hanno potuto emanciparsi.


eccone un altro.


----------



## Fantastica (18 Luglio 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Non stupida, la infastidisce la femminilità slegata dal ruolo ufficiale. Mi piacerebbe capire perchè.


No, non mi infastidisce affatto. Io sono immensamente grata a chiunque faccia arte, perché sono una grande appassionata (anche se Spider mi invita a leggere :mrgreen. Dico solo che in genere per un uomo è diverso che per una donna FARE arte. Intendo dire che nella casistica di quelle che sono considerate grandi artiste, non ho mai trovato una biografia che somigliasse a quella di Picasso. Spero di essere stata più chiara ora. Da qui il mio sospetto che spesso l'attività artistica sia per una donna un surrogato di altro tipo di creazione, che si tratti di figli o anche di relazioni umane, cioè della trama stessa della vita, che, secondo me, è proprio intessuta dalle donne.


----------



## Scaredheart (18 Luglio 2013)

stellina ha detto:


> *supponiamo che ci sia una bella donna.* le si avvicinano molti uomini. potrebbe scegliere (so che il verbo è brutto ma vista l'incazzatura non mi viene altro) tra molti. *tutti carini e gentili*....ma c'è sempre un ma...lei rimane legata a lui. lo sente nell'anima. lui prova sentimenti forti però non vuole  (ha paura??!!!) impegni . ovviamente c'è sempre anche un però...
> lei si ripete che le passerà...e passerà, tutto passa. bisogna vedere se ti otrepassa o ti trapassa...
> *purtroppo il messaggio che arriva a quella donna è che gli uomini vedono la bambola e non l'anima*. ma io mi chiedo questi uomini che vedono solo cosce e petti che si comprino un pollo!!!
> spero che nessuno lo prenda sul personale è un mio sfogo...e se non lo faccio qui lo devo tenere dentro e dentro fa male.


ma se già tu stessa nello sfogo supponi che ci sia una bella donna... già anche io da donna mi immagino solo una bella... per come ti poni, ti vediamo... se avresti scritto "supponiamo ci sia una donna sensibile e intelligente, con tanto amore per..." mi sarei immaginata altro, e magari il tuo bel visino lo avrei notato... ma mi sarei soffermata su altro che tu volevi mostrare (sensibilità, dolcezza, intelligenza... )...  e io ti parlo da donna... 

Poi bo... a me fa paura avvicinarmi ad un uomo per pensare a un dopo... io fino ad ora non ho mai usato nessuna tattica... ho preso ciò che veniva, e che ovviamente io sceglievo e volevo... ma sinceramente avvicinarmi a uno col pensiero del dire "chissà se vorrà conoscermi di più...oltre il mio corpo..."non mi è mai passato per la testa... perchè ci si piace, ci si sceglie... ma come io sono una scoperta per lui, lui è una scoperta per me... siamo sicuri che io voglio un proseguimento?? 

tu compreresti mai una macchina senza provarla?? Io sinceramente no, prima mi faccio un giro... poi se alla macchina "vado bene", e la macchina va bene a me, l'acquisto... Ma dico, perchè questa necessità del sapere che ancor prima di aver visto la macchina, la si dovrà comprare?? Scusa l'esempio materialistico... ma io la vedo così... al primo colpo tu vedi solo la sua avvenenza e lui la tua... 

se io, come a volte mi è capitato, mi sento col fiato sul collo, e sentirmi accusare che al primo impatto sono superficiale perchè noto solo il suo sguardo, il suo addominale e il suo pacco... bè allora scapperei... io noto ciò che lui mi fa notare e sta a lui incuriosirmi nell'andare oltre... che non deve esser un obbligo!


----------



## Fantastica (18 Luglio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ho agito e scritto d'impulso.
> so riconosce i miei errori,
> chiedo scusa a Fantastica e
> anche agli utenti del forum.


Sono presuntuosa adesso: lo intuivo che eri di pasta non offensiva. Scusato e abbracciato da donna a uomo (modalità animale off).


----------



## Spider (18 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> No, non mi infastidisce affatto. Io sono immensamente grata a chiunque faccia arte, perché sono una grande appassionata (anche se Spider mi invita a leggere :mrgreen. Dico solo che in genere per un uomo è diverso che per una donna FARE arte. Intendo dire che nella casistica di quelle che sono considerate grandi artiste, non ho mai trovato una biografia che somigliasse a quella di Picasso. Spero di essere stata più chiara ora. Da qui il mio sospetto che spesso l'attività artistica sia per una donna un surrogato di altro tipo di creazione, che si tratti di figli o anche di relazioni umane, cioè della trama stessa della vita, che, secondo me, è proprio intessuta dalle donne.


vedi mi costringi a risponderti.
ripeto
leggi la storia, prima della storia dell'arte,
 sai che tutto è intrecciato oppure no?
se le donne non potevano fare arte, come poteva nascere una "Picasso"?
possibile .. è elementare.
cristo.


----------



## MK (18 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> No, non mi infastidisce affatto. Io sono immensamente grata a chiunque faccia arte, perché sono una grande appassionata (anche se Spider mi invita a leggere :mrgreen. Dico solo che in genere per un uomo è diverso che per una donna FARE arte. Intendo dire che nella casistica di quelle che sono considerate grandi artiste, non ho mai trovato una biografia che somigliasse a quella di Picasso. Spero di essere stata più chiara ora. Da qui il mio sospetto che spesso l'attività artistica sia per una donna un surrogato di altro tipo di creazione, che si tratti di figli o anche di relazioni umane, cioè della trama stessa della vita, che, secondo me, è proprio intessuta dalle donne.


Non si diventa artisti, lo si è. Se si nasce femmina è più difficile continuare ad esserlo. Un tempo praticamente impossibile. Il 'grande' lo giudichi secondo il tuo gusto o secondo il gusto comune?


----------



## contepinceton (18 Luglio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Beh come tanti uomini amanti del rammendo e del cucito che non hanno potuto emanciparsi.


Però andrebbe sottolineato per noi uomini duri..
Il ruolo emancipatore dalle sottane materne
e il ruolo iniziatico del servizio militare...

Di come erano considerate donnette i rgazzi che scansavano il servizio o come erano visti i primi obiettori di coscienza...

In caserma imparavi anche a rammendare e ad attaccarti i bottoni
Imparavi le pulizie dei cessi
A fare il cubo

E tutto preciso e puntuale sotto l'egida dei giorni di consegna...

E mi ricordo bene
poi una volta diventato nonno scivolai lentamente nello sbrago...

Ma finchè fui burba...quante brande preparavo ai nonni in silenzio e tasta bassa...

E quando fui nonno le burbe dicevano conte è un onore per noi farti la branda...

Quante reclute di diciotto anni grandi e grossi alla sera frignavano che mancava loro la mammmaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Tebe (18 Luglio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> A me nemmeno "passiamo una bella serata e basta" .... Questo fino a 5 minuti fa quando *mi è arrivato un pvt in cui mi si  chiede se voglio semplicemente scopare* :mrgreen::carneval::rotfl: ah però !!!!!



Fortunata...


----------



## perplesso (18 Luglio 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> ma se già tu stessa nello sfogo supponi che ci sia una bella donna... già anche io da donna mi immagino solo una bella... per come ti poni, ti vediamo... se avresti scritto "supponiamo ci sia una donna sensibile e intelligente, con tanto amore per..." mi sarei immaginata altro, e magari il tuo bel visino lo avrei notato... ma mi sarei soffermata su altro che tu volevi mostrare (sensibilità, dolcezza, intelligenza... )...  e io ti parlo da donna...
> 
> Poi bo... a me fa paura avvicinarmi ad un uomo per pensare a un dopo... io fino ad ora non ho mai usato nessuna tattica... ho preso ciò che veniva, e che ovviamente io sceglievo e volevo... ma sinceramente avvicinarmi a uno col pensiero del dire "chissà se vorrà conoscermi di più...oltre il mio corpo..."non mi è mai passato per la testa... perchè ci si piace, ci si sceglie... ma come io sono una scoperta per lui, lui è una scoperta per me... siamo sicuri che io voglio un proseguimento??
> 
> ...


a senso direi che lo sfogo di Stellina sia più per la quantità che per il principio.

ovvio che se incontro una sconosciuta vedo prima se ha la Quinta piuttosto che se  ama il gothic metal.

ma se parlandoci,mi viene la curiosità di capire se oltre che a letto posso aver voglia di stare con lei anche ad un concerto.....non è una bestemmia


----------



## Zod (18 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Porco can vero...
> Al punto che la moglie di Schumann ottima pianista Clara Wieck iniziò ad occuparsi nell'800 della musica delle donne...
> Anche la sorella di Mozart era un po' musicista e la sorella di Mendellssohn Fanny...pare che per poter far stampare la loro musica le donne ricossero a spacciare le loro opere per musica di uomini...
> 
> ...


Tu pensa che ancora oggi se ti metti la gonna o sei scozzese o sei gay. Ai miei tempi faceva strano anche il maestro invece che la maestra. Non penso ci fosse una discriminazione, ma semmai una categorizzazione. Agli uomini questo, alle donne quest'altro. Fino a 20 anni fa era difficilissimo trovare femmine nelle classi di alcuni istituti tecnici, come per il geometri. Ed era rarissimo trovare donne nei circuiti telematici di allora, prima di internet e all'inizio di internet. Non penso ci fosse un uomo ad impedirle di scorrazzare per le BBS, o mandarle al magistrale quando tentavano di iscriversi all'aeronautico o al navale.

S*B


----------



## Fantastica (18 Luglio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> vedi mi costringi a risponderti.
> ripeto
> leggi la storia, prima della storia dell'arte,
> sai che tutto è intrecciato oppure no?
> ...


Ho capito che la butti sul sociologico. E ti do ragione, assolutamente, su quel versante. Peccato che ci sono però state donne artiste, anche in condizioni non ideali di emancipazione. E qui sei tu che dovresti convenire con me. Poi, purtroppo (e qui aprirei un altro capitolo ed è tardissimo), per me dopo il 1950 o giù di lì l'arte l'è bell'e andata a fare in culo al dio denaro. E quindi povere donne, sono lì ancora a servire... come gli artisti maschi, salvo rarissimi casi che sono assai spesso oscuri. Magari la tua vicina è uno di quelli, e non sto prendendo in giro, credimi..


----------



## Scaredheart (18 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> No, non mi infastidisce affatto. Io sono immensamente grata a chiunque faccia arte, perché sono una grande appassionata (anche se Spider mi invita a leggere :mrgreen. Dico solo che in genere per un uomo è diverso che per una donna FARE arte. Intendo dire che nella casistica di quelle che sono considerate grandi artiste, non ho mai trovato una biografia *che somigliasse a quella di Picasso*. Spero di essere stata più chiara ora. Da qui il mio sospetto che spesso l'attività artistica sia per una donna un surrogato di altro tipo di creazione, che si tratti di figli o anche di relazioni umane, cioè della trama stessa della vita, che, secondo me, è proprio intessuta dalle donne.



ma perchè una donna deve assomigliare a un uomo per essere artista vera? la bellezza dell'arte non è proprio questo? Il bello di una donna e di un uomo di far arte, è che ognuno la vive nella sua maniera... ma da ciò che scrivi in questo 3d sembra che vedi come obiettivi i successi degli uomini, come traguardo vittorioso delle donne... solo questo tuo pensiero sembra molto maschilista... a mio parere...


----------



## Fantastica (18 Luglio 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> ma perchè una donna deve assomigliare a un uomo per essere artista vera?


Miiiiiii, direbbero in Sicilia... Sto parlando di biografie. Picasso ha avuto una vita felice, Silvia Plath no!


----------



## Sole (18 Luglio 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> ma se già tu stessa nello sfogo supponi che ci sia una bella donna... già anche io da donna mi immagino solo una bella... per come ti poni, ti vediamo... se avresti scritto "supponiamo ci sia una donna sensibile e intelligente, con tanto amore per..." mi sarei immaginata altro, e magari il tuo bel visino lo avrei notato... ma mi sarei soffermata su altro che tu volevi mostrare (sensibilità, dolcezza, intelligenza... )...  e io ti parlo da donna...
> 
> Poi bo... a me fa paura avvicinarmi ad un uomo per pensare a un dopo... io fino ad ora non ho mai usato nessuna tattica... ho preso ciò che veniva, e che ovviamente io sceglievo e volevo... *ma sinceramente avvicinarmi a uno col pensiero del dire "chissà se vorrà conoscermi di più...oltre il mio corpo..."non mi è mai passato per la testa... perchè ci si piace, ci si sceglie... ma come io sono una scoperta per lui, lui è una scoperta per me... siamo sicuri che io voglio un proseguimento??
> *
> ...


Condivido in pieno! Leggendo la parte in neretto ho immaginato con orrore un uomo che si sente sminuito e si lamenta perché voglio solo il suo creapopoli (o sventrapapere, a piacere) e non mi curo del fatto che oltre a un bel pacco ha una personalità e mille interessi


----------



## Fantastica (18 Luglio 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Condivido in pieno! Leggendo la parte in neretto ho immaginato con orrore un uomo che si sente sminuito e si lamenta perché voglio solo il suo creapopoli (o sventrapapere, a piacere) e non mi curo del fatto che oltre a un bel pacco ha una personalità e mille interessi


Però io dico con Oscar Wilde (e Ultimo quando lo legge mi fa a pezzi):
"Those who make any difference between body and soul, have neither"
o anche, con Leopardi:
"il corpo è l'uomo"


----------



## Scaredheart (18 Luglio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> a senso direi che lo sfogo di Stellina sia più per la quantità che per il principio.
> 
> ovvio che se incontro una sconosciuta vedo prima se ha la Quinta piuttosto che se  ama il gothic metal.
> 
> *ma se parlandoci,mi viene la curiosità *di capire se oltre che a letto posso aver voglia di stare con lei anche ad un concerto.....non è una bestemmia


infatti intendo questo... non è detto che lei trasmetta questa curiosità "del dopo"... a me non sono mai capitati ragazzi che non erano curiosi di sapere di più, oltre al sesso... non credo di essere stata fortunata... semplicemente da come scrive sembra che lei lo voglia a tutti i costi... e io scapperei... mi sembra che lei cerchi a tutti i costi chi non  guardi solo il suo aspetto... ma perchè cercarlo?? Arriva da sè... se ne fa uno sfogo, vuol dire che ha una mancanza.. e l'amore non può essere una mancanza, perchè ci si deve bastare e poi magari arriverà, o magari no... ma chi lo sa... ma intanto che si diverta con chi le può piacere... no?


----------



## contepinceton (18 Luglio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Tu pensa che ancora oggi se ti metti la gonna o sei scozzese o sei gay. Ai miei tempi faceva strano anche il maestro invece che la maestra. Non penso ci fosse una discriminazione, ma semmai una categorizzazione. Agli uomini questo, alle donne quest'altro. Fino a 20 anni fa era difficilissimo trovare femmine nelle classi di alcuni istituti tecnici, come per il geometri. Ed era rarissimo trovare donne nei circuiti telematici di allora, prima di internet e all'inizio di internet. Non penso ci fosse un uomo ad impedirle di scorrazzare per le BBS, o mandarle al magistrale quando tentavano di iscriversi all'aeronautico o al navale.
> 
> S*B


Si ok, ma a me piace un mondo diviso in ruoli, non rigidi, di cose femminili e maschili...o per lo meno ho avuto la fortuna di crescere in una coppia simbiotica...dove ci siamo spartiti i ruoli a seconda delle affinità di carattere...per cui mia moglie neanche si prova a seguire la sua automobile e io provo piacere nel curarla...come io neanche mi ci provo a giocare con una lavatrice...

Mi ricordo che a vent'anni andai all'università
Salii su un autobus e vidi alla guida una donnina minuta
Mi spaventai moltissimo e scesi dall'autobus

Non ero pronto nel mio immaginario a vedere una donna alla guida di un bestione...
E ricordo pure la sofferenza nel vedere alla stazione dei treni di bologna delle donne in tuta a lavorare agli scambi sui binari...con ste mazze metalliche...

La mia idea cambiò quando a Bologna conobbi 4 ragazze universitarie che avevano aperto una piccola falegnameria...
E io andavo da loro per insegnare quel poco di carpenteria che poteva necessitargli...

Oggi una donna tuta blu non è strana...

Cioè per esempio io pensavo non so negli autobus guidino gli uomini e le donne facciano le bigliettaie no?

Invece ho dovuto capire che tanti mestieri erano diventati assessuati...

Ma da bambino insomma la maestra era la maestra...e non mi piaceva vedere i maestri maschi....ma il direttore si...


----------



## perplesso (18 Luglio 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> infatti intendo questo... non è detto che lei trasmetta questa curiosità "del dopo"... a me non sono mai capitati ragazzi che non erano curiosi di sapere di più, oltre al sesso... non credo di essere stata fortunata... semplicemente da come scrive sembra che lei lo voglia a tutti i costi... e io scapperei... mi sembra che lei cerchi a tutti i costi chi non  guardi solo il suo aspetto... ma perchè cercarlo?? Arriva da sè... se ne fa uno sfogo, vuol dire che ha una mancanza.. e l'amore non può essere una mancanza, perchè ci si deve bastare e poi magari arriverà, o magari no... ma chi lo sa... ma intanto che si diverta con chi le può piacere... no?


se lo chiedi a me,ovvio che ti risponda di sì 

ma pare evidente che questo tuo ragionamento lei non lo accetti più


----------



## Scaredheart (18 Luglio 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Condivido in pieno! Leggendo la parte in neretto ho immaginato con orrore un uomo che si sente sminuito e si lamenta perché voglio solo il suo creapopoli (o sventrapapere, a piacere) e non mi curo del fatto che oltre a un bel pacco ha una personalità e mille interessi


a me è anche capitato... :scared: era un amante della filofosia... ma tu vuoi che se ci si avvicina in discoteca, io abbia accettato di parlare con te, per la tua aria da filosofo dei giorni nostri???? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ci rimase male quando ha saputo che non condividevo nulla... se non il pensiero che era un bellissimo ragazzo, e lui lo sapeva!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Scaredheart (18 Luglio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> se lo chiedi a me,ovvio che ti risponda di sì
> 
> ma pare evidente che questo tuo ragionamento lei non lo accetti più


guarda io conosco molte amiche che non accettano questo ragionamento... e capisco il perchè uomini o donne scappino... cioè loro si approcciano con già un secondo fine...e non è detto che il poverino di turno firmi un contratto a vita o sia interessato...  cioè viverla con l'ansia del domani... bo a me mette ansia... e ripeto io dalla gente così ho apprezzato l'aspetto, e non il loro "io"... a me piace la leggerezza di poter decidere nel momento in cui mi ci ritrovo, con un ragazzo, se è quello giusto o meno... se già mi lamento che non vanno oltre, e io lo voglio, già mi avvicinerei per un qualcosa di "forzato"... non so se sono chiara nel spiegarmi... 

Magari è proprio per questo che si fermano all'aspetto...


----------



## Zod (18 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si ok, ma a me piace un mondo diviso in ruoli, non rigidi, di cose femminili e maschili...o per lo meno ho avuto la fortuna di crescere in una coppia simbiotica...dove ci siamo spartiti i ruoli a seconda delle affinità di carattere...per cui mia moglie neanche si prova a seguire la sua automobile e io provo piacere nel curarla...come io neanche mi ci provo a giocare con una lavatrice...
> 
> Mi ricordo che a vent'anni andai all'università
> Salii su un autobus e vidi alla guida una donnina minuta
> ...


Quello che intendevo dire è che alla donna non è stato impedito di fare l'artista dall'uomo, ma bensì da una cultura che divideva tra maschile e femminile, e che l'arte stava nel gruppo maschile.

Poi anche oggi, dove i mondi maschili e femminili sono molto sfumati, sono comunque gli uomini a fare i cuochi, i stilisti, i ballerini, i musicisti, gli scienziati...ad eccellere normalmente in tutte le discipline. Forse la differenza tra uomo e donna è questa, l'uomo è capace di eccellere, la donna molto raramente e quasi sempre solo se non ha avuto figli.

S*B


----------



## perplesso (18 Luglio 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> guarda io conosco molte amiche che non accettano questo ragionamento... e capisco il perchè uomini o donne scappino... cioè loro si approcciano con già un secondo fine...e non è detto che il poverino di turno firmi un contratto a vita o sia interessato...  cioè viverla con l'ansia del domani... bo a me mette ansia... e ripeto io dalla gente così ho apprezzato l'aspetto, e non il loro "io"... a me piace la leggerezza di poter decidere nel momento in cui mi ci ritrovo, con un ragazzo, se è quello giusto o meno... se già mi lamento che non vanno oltre, e io lo voglio, già mi avvicinerei per un qualcosa di "forzato"... non so se sono chiara nel spiegarmi...
> 
> Magari è proprio per questo che si fermano all'aspetto...


non sapendo alla fine come 6 veramente dal punto di vista estetico...non posso risponderti


----------



## Scaredheart (18 Luglio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> non sapendo alla fine come 6 veramente dal punto di vista estetico...non posso risponderti


why? cosa c'entro io?


----------



## perplesso (18 Luglio 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> why? cosa c'entro io?


per legare il pensiero a qualcosa di tangibile.

la leggerezza indossata da una ragazza che lascia intravedere una profondità maggiore della sua età.

e a me piacciono i paradossi


----------



## Scaredheart (18 Luglio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> per legare il pensiero a qualcosa di tangibile.
> 
> la leggerezza indossata da una ragazza che lascia intravedere una profondità maggiore della sua età.
> 
> e a me piacciono i paradossi


sai cosa mi ha detto il mio ragazzo quando gli ho chiesto perchè dopo tanto divertimento si è impegnato con me?
 "tu mi hai attratto perchè dietro a quell'aria da stronza, leggera, "troietta" (non ha usato questa parola ma per farvi capire), di una che non vuole nulla di serio... tu in realtà nascondi un "io" profondo, pieno di dolcezza e vero amore e serietà... io me ne sono accorto, mi hai incuriosito... e ho sentito il bisogno di conoscerti davvero..."

io mi sento un pò tutto e un pò nulla, sono a seconda di chi ho di fronte, del come si pone e di quanto è curioso e smanioso di avermi...  solo chi ha la furbizia del non esser superficiale arriva a conoscere la vera Scared...e fin'ora pochi "eletti" vi son riusciti!   ma il resto, non mi interessa neppure a me conoscerli, essendo superficiali da non capire cosa nascondo... che può piacere o meno... e  con questo ti auguro la buonanotte :smile:


----------



## sienne (18 Luglio 2013)

Ciao,

La bellezza di una donna conta solo fina a un certo punto. 
Anche il come si veste.  
È un insieme e il gioco di più cose, e soprattutto la proprio attitudine … 
che manda segnali. A volte ne siamo consapevoli, a volte meno. 

Vi sono donne punk, che sono di una dolcezza e sensualità strepitose … 
Vi sono donne “bambole”, che sono di un ridicolo da piangere … 
belle o brutte che siano … 

Stellina, tu parli in plurale, allora è una tendenza delle esperienze che fai. 
Prova, ad esempio, con un’amica … a scoprire in che cosa, questo segnale prevale sugli altri. 
Occhi da fuori aiutano a vedere cose, che tu non vedi … 

Potrai dirmi, perché devo cambiare io, se molti “uomini” sono così?
Se leggi, non tutti noi facciamo in percentuale questo tipo di esperienza. 
E gli incontri si fanno in due … segnali che si mandano e segnali che si percepiscono. 

Forse non sono neanche i tuoi segnali … ma tu tendi a orientarti verso un certo tipo di uomo … 
Comunque sia … piccoli esperimenti non possono nuocere … 
già solo per il fatto, che portano a conoscersi meglio. 

sienne


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> "Venuto al mondo". Tipo su Pietro in crescita: "ha fatto la muta, ha lasciato le sue ossa di bambino per diventare un grosso airone zoppicante" e via metaforizzando... La metafora diventa il campo in cui la scrittura pretende di darsi forza, di recitare il proprio essere letteratura offerta al consumo dei sentimenti buoni e doverosi. Insopportabile (ne vuoi altre di citazioni?). Senza le stampelle delle metafore non c'è nemmeno la recita. Mazzantini vade retro. Grazie.


Sottoscrivo


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Luglio 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> io mi sento un pò tutto e un pò nulla, sono a seconda di chi ho di fronte, del come si pone e di quanto è curioso e smanioso di avermi...  solo chi ha la furbizia del non esser superficiale arriva a conoscere la vera Scared...e fin'ora pochi "eletti" vi son riusciti!   ma il resto, non mi interessa neppure a me conoscerli, essendo superficiali da non capire cosa nascondo... che può piacere o meno... :smile:


Un discorso veramente profondo.


----------



## oscuro (18 Luglio 2013)

*Ma*



stellina ha detto:


> supponiamo che ci sia una bella donna. le si avvicinano molti uomini. potrebbe scegliere (so che il verbo è brutto ma vista l'incazzatura non mi viene altro) tra molti. tutti carini e gentili....ma c'è sempre un ma...lei rimane legata a lui. lo sente nell'anima. lui prova sentimenti forti però non vuole (ha paura??!!!) impegni . ovviamente c'è sempre anche un però...
> lei si ripete che le passerà...e passerà, tutto passa. bisogna vedere se ti otrepassa o ti trapassa...
> purtroppo il messaggio che arriva a quella donna è che gli uomini vedono la bambola e non l'anima. ma io mi chiedo questi uomini che vedono solo cosce e petti che si comprino un pollo!!!
> spero che nessuno lo prenda sul personale è un mio sfogo...e se non lo faccio qui lo devo tenere dentro e dentro fa male.


Gli uomini in generale sono dei bambinoni superficiali e infantili, sarebbe da chiedersi come mai alcune femmine si comportano da bambole senza cervello.....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Luglio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Gli uomini in generale sono dei bambinoni superficiali e infantili, sarebbe da chiedersi come mai alcune femmine si comportano da bambole senza cervello.....


Eh no oscuro, questo significa togliere responsabilità al maschio. Allora togliamola anche alla femmina e liberi tutti.


----------



## oscuro (18 Luglio 2013)

*Chiara*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Eh no oscuro, questo significa togliere responsabilità al maschio. Allora togliamola anche alla femmina e liberi tutti.


Hai letto bene quello che ho detto dei maschi?


----------



## Anais (18 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> dopo questa tua lucidissima recensione al massimo puoi smettere di leggerla (uno è un po' poco con una scrittrice che fra l'altro non è mai uguale a se stessa e che ha scritto cose diversissime l'una dall'altra)
> ma dubito tu possa prenderti la responsabilità di negarne la vena artistico-creativa


"Non ti muovere" rimane in assoluto uno dei miei libri preferiti


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Luglio 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> ma se già tu stessa nello sfogo supponi che ci sia una bella donna... già anche io da donna mi immagino solo una bella... per come ti poni, ti vediamo... se avresti scritto "supponiamo ci sia una donna sensibile e intelligente, con tanto amore per..." mi sarei immaginata altro, e magari il tuo bel visino lo avrei notato... ma mi sarei soffermata su altro che :mrgreen:tu volevi mostrare (sensibilità, dolcezza, intelligenza... )...  e io ti parlo da donna...
> 
> Poi bo... a me fa paura avvicinarmi ad un uomo per pensare a un dopo... io fino ad ora non ho mai usato nessuna tattica... ho preso ciò che veniva, e che ovviamente io sceglievo e volevo... ma sinceramente avvicinarmi a uno col pensiero del dire "chissà se vorrà conoscermi di più...oltre il mio corpo..."non mi è mai passato per la testa... perchè ci si piace, ci si sceglie... ma come io sono una scoperta per lui, lui è una scoperta per me... siamo sicuri che io voglio un proseguimento??
> 
> ...


A me l'idea di associare un rapportarsi con l'altro all'acquisto di un'auto fa un pò specie... Però boh punti di vista


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Luglio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Gli uomini in generale sono dei bambinoni superficiali e infantili, sarebbe da chiedersi come mai alcune femmine si comportano da bambole senza cervello.....


Stai mania dei maschi di trovare un mezzo alibi nel comportamento maschile... Oscu 'se ti fermavi alla virgola....


----------



## Sterminator (18 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono completamente d'accordo con te. Anzi io credo che sta balla del maschio in crisi, femminilizzato sia funzionale a una restaurazione.


Non aggio capito...tu dici che la femminilizzazione dell'uomo non esiste in sostanza?...ed il consumo di cosmetici&C che ne fanno ed anche in crescita, e' un pettegolezzo?..boh...ma il maschio e' in crisi perche' ha perso il suo ruolo che dava sicurezza alla famiglia e lo appagava,  esattamente come tutta la societa' e' in crisi perche' ha perso la sicurezza che otteneva in cambio di minore liberta', individuale e collettiva....la societa' cioe' era meno libera ma ti garantiva un lavoro stabile per tutta la vita ed anche un matrimonio per tutta la vita...il passaggio catastrofico e' stato quando si e' diventati una societa' di consumatori e si da' una scadenza ormai anche alle relazioni sentimentali senza accorgersi che si e' piombati nell'atomismo affettivo ed individuale...e sto' affa' na' fatica boia per non caderci pure io..che vitaccia....ahahah


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Non aggio capito...tu dici che la femminilizzazione dell'uomo non esiste in sostanza?...ed il consumo di cosmetici&C che ne fanno ed anche in crescita, e' un pettegolezzo?..boh...ma il maschio e' in crisi perche' ha perso il suo ruolo che dava sicurezza alla famiglia e lo appagava, esattamente come tutta la societa' e' in crisi perche' ha perso la sicurezza che otteneva in cambio di minore liberta', individuale e collettiva....la societa' cioe' era meno libera ma ti garantiva un lavoro stabile per tutta la vita ed anche un matrimonio per tutta la vita...il *passaggio catastrofico e' stato quando si e' diventati una societa' di consumatori *e si da' una scadenza ormai anche alle relazioni sentimentali senza accorgersi che si e' piombati nell'atomismo affettivo ed individuale...e sto' affa' na' fatica boia per non caderci pure io..che vitaccia....ahahah


Ecchelallà.


----------



## Sterminator (18 Luglio 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> infatti intendo questo... non è detto che lei trasmetta questa curiosità "del dopo"... a me non sono mai capitati ragazzi che non erano curiosi di sapere di più, oltre al sesso... non credo di essere stata fortunata... semplicemente da come scrive sembra che lei lo voglia a tutti i costi... e io scapperei... mi sembra che lei cerchi a tutti i costi chi non  guardi solo il suo aspetto... ma perchè cercarlo?? Arriva da sè... se ne fa uno sfogo, vuol dire che ha una mancanza.. e l'amore non può essere una mancanza, perchè ci si deve bastare e poi magari arriverà, o magari no... ma chi lo sa... ma intanto che si diverta con chi le può piacere... no?


Ma infatti...magari loro stesse te dicono ...ao' nun te crede che so' solo na' bonazza perche' c'ho pure na' bella capoccia...pero' poi scopri solo un misero bluff e le tette ed il culo so' in sostanza l'unica cosa che possono offrire...ahahah


----------



## Sterminator (18 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ecchelallà.


Il punto fondamentale e' quello, che te piaccia oppure no....gente con i controcoglioni l'ha gia' analizzato e tu negandolo nun te salvi mica...ahahah


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Il punto fondamentale e' quello, che te piaccia oppure no....gente con i controcoglioni l'ha gia' analizzato e tu negandolo nun te salvi mica...ahahah


Meno libertà >>> lavoro sicuro >>> niente corna. Mmm.


----------



## Lui (18 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ...ahahah


a coso, ma come mai ad ogni burinata che scrivi ce fai a risatina? 

è come ciao sienne o anche buscopan. 


du palle.


----------



## stellina (18 Luglio 2013)

ho letto tutto e per ora cercherò di rispondere a tutti...
ho riflettuto molto prima di aprire il 3d.
ho avuto consigli di cambiare ambiente, di cambiare atteggiamento verso gli uomini, di cambiare vestiario, di chiedere ad un'amica cosa ci sia in me.
consapevole del fatto che al primo sguardo ciò che colpisce è l'aspetto e l'atteggiamento e non se una persona ha letto kafka o ama dipingere...
ho provato queste cose già in passato. le amiche vedono in me una bella donna e si stupiscono del mio fastidio. "ma cosa dovrebbe dirti un uomo?" chiedono! oppure "io sarei felicissima al tuo posto, sai quanta autostima"
non mi vesto provocante e non sono una mangiauomini negli atteggiamenti. frequento vari ambienti di target diversi e trovo sempre la solita pappa. tipo al supermercato alla cassa il cassiere che mentre mi batte lo scontrino e io penso ai fatti miei ed imbusto la spesa "per una donna come te farei scintille" oppure in libreria "che occhi, mamma mia che occhi, le posso offrire un caffè per poter ammirare gli occhi?" e non "cosa stai leggendo?" e potrei andare avanti menzionando posti diversi e battute variegate...
mi colpisce questo approccio fisico, mi delude. anche perchè il più delle volte gli uomini continuano con gli apprezzamenti fisici tipo ipnotizzati. e lì mi chiedo se il loro neurone non si sia spostato nelle parti basse??!!
capisco che un bel faccino colpisca più di uno non bellissimo ma non mi basta. è un'inizio ma poi? (a chi mi ha detto che mi sono presentata con ipotizziamo ci sia una bella donna e non un a donna sensibile, intelligente e colta...è qui il punto. forse a molti non interessa se sei sensibile ed intelligente) 
deludente il vuoto.


----------



## viola di mare (18 Luglio 2013)

secondo me si riduce tutto alla firma di sterminetor:

*Ad ogni azione deve corrispondere una reazione... ricordiamoci che non siamo amebe e che siamo trattati per come permettiamo che ci trattino...

*se sei bella e solo quello fai vedere, gli altri, non solo gli uomini, quello vedranno.
se sei ferita e quello traspare gli altri ti staranno lontano.
dire che tutti gli uomini sono superficiali, che vedono solo tette culo e sperano la figa non è vero come non è vero che se sei carina sei anche automaticamente stupida bambolina.

la verità è che nell'amore uno deve avere un pò di coraggio, deve smettere di partire con la paura dell'impegno, deve vivere un pò più easy e deve sopratutto assumersi la responsabilità delle proprie azioni qualsiasi siano le proprie intenzioni



Ho mille e più poesie, scritte da donne che erano mie, ma le ho già lasciate, 
ancora innamorate, e c'ho un cassetto pieno delle loro lettere ordinate 
di sole lamentele, 
ma io non voglio rimanere intrappolato in una delle loro ragnatele, 
mese dopo mese, diventerei fedele, 
ma tanto non ci crede più nessuno alla favola di donne chiuse in casa 
mentre l'uomo va al lavoro! 
No, è solo un invenzione, le donne le ho capite perchè sono come loro: 
romantico e sensibile, ma pure capriccioso, 
passare le giornate insieme a loro, 
e l' unico interesse è avere un uomo... 
Gelosie, tradimenti, e notti col coltello in mezzo ai denti... 
....e nelle mutandine le belle signorine si fanno corteggiare 
dopo fanno le bambine, 
altre fanno uso di parole come biglie 
c'è chi le corteggia come dolci meraviglie, 
ma io mi sono arreso, curando questi mali: 

Gli uomini e le donne sono uguali!!! 

Ricamo con la fantasia milioni di pensieri, 
e l'unica certezza è che non sono nato ieri 
quindi lunga vita ai fidanzati, uomini felici, uomini incastrati.... 
Ci risiamo: ma è quello che vogliamo! 
Cerchiamo donne supersexy e poi ci lamentiamo, 
chiediamo fedeltà assoluta e non la promettiamo, 
capisco se una donna si ribella al capitano! 
Ma va bene, giochiamo ad armi pari: 

Gli uomini e le donne sono uguali!! 



​


----------



## Lui (18 Luglio 2013)

ma cara stellina, ma è normale che se sei bona a primo impatto colpisci per la fisicità, poi sta a te farti apprezzare anche per altro. inverti i fattori: se non ti cagasse nessuno in quanto non bona, non sarebbe peggio? non potresti far valere ciò che hai dentro.


----------



## Sterminator (18 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Meno libertà >>> lavoro sicuro >>> niente corna. Mmm.


Mah niente corna, non so in quale film tu l'abbia visto, pero' e' esattamente il modello di societa' di fino a pochi decenni fa...la liberta' "conquistata" e' stata mal gestita e l'emancipazione femminile, ripeto mal gestita, e' stata una catastrofe per loro in primis....ho su twitter le prove provate...due del mio"giro" che si propongono come sfogacazzi e che se lamentano che agli "annunci seri" nun risponne nessuno, tranne io che le perculo per farce du' risate ed una e' quella salita due volte su a milano.Ma dove cazzo credi di andare se continui co' sto andazzo?....devi spera' d'ave' culo ad intorta' un coglione che lo circuisci e lo domini....ce voj prova' e provace...ahahah


----------



## Sterminator (18 Luglio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> a coso, ma come mai ad ogni burinata che scrivi ce fai a risatina?
> 
> è come ciao sienne o anche buscopan.
> 
> ...


Non nominare invano cio' che non hai...ed intanto vacagher...strunz'...ahahah


----------



## Ultimo (18 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Non nominare invano cio' che non hai...ed intanto vacagher...strunz'...ahahah


Effettivamente anche io lo penso. auahahah  te ne sei accorto subbbbito!


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Luglio 2013)

stellina ha detto:


> ho letto tutto e per ora cercherò di rispondere a tutti...
> ho riflettuto molto prima di aprire il 3d.
> ho avuto consigli di cambiare ambiente, di cambiare atteggiamento verso gli uomini, di cambiare vestiario, di chiedere ad un'amica cosa ci sia in me.
> consapevole del fatto che al primo sguardo ciò che colpisce è l'aspetto e l'atteggiamento e non se una persona ha letto kafka o ama dipingere...
> ...


Guarda: lo fanno anche le donne. Il punto poi non è tanto cosa cercano gli uomini da te ma cosa cerchi tu dagli uomini.


----------



## Sterminator (18 Luglio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Effettivamente anche io lo penso. auahahah  te ne sei accorto subbbbito!


so' sensitivo e paragnosta....ed un cicinin paraculo...ahahah


----------



## Ultimo (18 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> so' sensitivo e paragnosta....ed un cicinin paraculo...ahahah



:cincin:

Sapevi che, non è l'unico.


----------



## Sterminator (18 Luglio 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> secondo me si riduce tutto alla firma di sterminetor:
> 
> *Ad ogni azione deve corrispondere una reazione... ricordiamoci che non siamo amebe e che siamo trattati per come permettiamo che ci trattino...
> 
> ...


concordo con te che concordi con me...ahahah


----------



## Sterminator (18 Luglio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :cincin:
> 
> Sapevi che, non è l'unico.


iesss...e speramo che nun so' contagggiosi...ahahah


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Mah niente corna, non so in quale film tu l'abbia visto, pero' e' esattamente il modello di societa' di fino a pochi decenni fa...la liberta' "conquistata" e' stata mal gestita e l'emancipazione femminile, ripeto mal gestita, e' stata una catastrofe per loro in primis....ho su twitter le prove provate...due del mio"giro" che si propongono come sfogacazzi e che se lamentano che agli "annunci seri" nun risponne nessuno, tranne io che le perculo per farce du' risate ed una e' quella salita due volte su a milano.Ma dove cazzo credi di andare se continui co' sto andazzo?....devi spera' d'ave' culo ad intorta' un coglione che lo circuisci e lo domini....ce voj prova' e provace...ahahah


Ah bè, le prove su twitter. Che poi il femminismo, ed in generale tutto il circo di sclerate che gli gira intorno, sia una porcata per allocche, sono pure d'accordo.


----------



## Sole (18 Luglio 2013)

stellina ha detto:


> ho letto tutto e per ora cercherò di rispondere a tutti...
> ho riflettuto molto prima di aprire il 3d.
> ho avuto consigli di cambiare ambiente, di cambiare atteggiamento verso gli uomini, di cambiare vestiario, di chiedere ad un'amica cosa ci sia in me.
> consapevole del fatto che al primo sguardo ciò che colpisce è l'aspetto e l'atteggiamento e non se una persona ha letto kafka o ama dipingere...
> ...


Ma è questo che non capisco. Il senso di vuoto che dici di avvertire. Ma cosa dovrebbe fare un uomo  se ti trova attraente? Chiederti quanti libri hai letto? Ignorarti? Fare finta di non vedere che sei bella? 

Io sono contenta se ricevo dei complimenti e per me essere apprezzata vuol dire esserlo anche fisicamente. Avere un bell'aspetto mi ha sempre aiutata nelle relazioni con gli altri, perfino lavorando coi bambini, che essendo immediati e spontanei sono sensibili anche all'impatto visivo.

Sarebbe ipocrita pretendere che un uomo non ti facesse notare il suo apprezzamento fisico. E stupido, anche. Il tuo aspetto è parte di te. E come ho giá scritto, anche nell'amore il corpo è parte essenziale: quando mi accorgo che il mio uomo mi guarda il fondoschiena, quando noto ammirazione nei suoi occhi, io sono contenta! 

Ammirare un bel corpo non è in contraddizione con la capacità (avendone l'occasione) di guardare oltre.


----------



## oscuro (18 Luglio 2013)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Stai mania dei maschi di trovare un mezzo alibi nel comportamento maschile... Oscu 'se ti fermavi alla virgola....


Sta mania delle donne di dare senpre ogni responsabilità al genere maschile.La mia categoria mi da nausea,ma non è che le donne siano tanto migliori...!


----------



## Minerva (18 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> "Venuto al mondo". Tipo su Pietro in crescita: "ha fatto la muta, ha lasciato le sue ossa di bambino per diventare un grosso airone zoppicante" e via metaforizzando... La metafora diventa il campo in cui la scrittura pretende di darsi forza, di recitare il proprio essere letteratura offerta al consumo dei sentimenti buoni e doverosi. Insopportabile (ne vuoi altre di citazioni?). Senza le stampelle delle metafore non c'è nemmeno la recita. Mazzantini vade retro. Grazie.


comunque , fantastica, questa recensione non mi convince.
se chiedi a me, che ho letto tutti i suoi libri di estrapolarti una frase non la ricordo a memoria; non è che mi hai preso la prima recensione che hai trovato in giro su venuto al mondo e me l'hai propinata...birichina che non sei altro?
comunque sempre viva rothko


----------



## Leda (18 Luglio 2013)

stellina ha detto:


> ho letto tutto e per ora cercherò di rispondere a tutti...
> ho riflettuto molto prima di aprire il 3d.
> ho avuto consigli di cambiare ambiente, di cambiare atteggiamento verso gli uomini, di cambiare vestiario, di chiedere ad un'amica cosa ci sia in me.
> consapevole del fatto che al primo sguardo ciò che colpisce è l'aspetto e l'atteggiamento e non se una persona ha letto kafka o ama dipingere...
> ...


Stellina, leggendo questo tuo post mi sono fermata a pensare che forse il problema vero non siano le galanterie di perfetti sconosciuti (che possono far piacere o anche no, non si è obbligate a sentirsi lusingate - anche se credo che non staresti meglio se non arrivassero più), ma il fatto che tu non ti senta _vista_ dentro da nessuno, soprattutto da chi dice di provare dei sentimenti per te. Forse è più per lealtà verso queste persone, verso le quali anche tu nutri sentimenti, che ti viene più facile sfogare la tua frustrazione su un pubblico maschile generico: ma alla fine mi resta la sensazione che il trattamento che ricevi (fatte le dovute proporzioni) non sia troppo dissimile nella sostanza. 
La tua interiorità, ciò che identifichi con Stellina, non lo nota nessuno o se lo notano non sembra che sia di particolare interesse e rilievo, non fa la differenza che vorresti. 
Sbaglio, forse?


----------



## Zod (18 Luglio 2013)

stellina ha detto:


> ho letto tutto e per ora cercherò di rispondere a tutti...
> ho riflettuto molto prima di aprire il 3d.
> ho avuto consigli di cambiare ambiente, di cambiare atteggiamento verso gli uomini, di cambiare vestiario, di chiedere ad un'amica cosa ci sia in me.
> consapevole del fatto che al primo sguardo ciò che colpisce è l'aspetto e l'atteggiamento e non se una persona ha letto kafka o ama dipingere...
> ...


La bellezza attrae tutti, ma solo un certo tipo di maschio ha il coraggio di farsi avanti con disinvoltura (quello molto sicuro di se). Perché la bellezza fa anche un po' paura. Non ti resta che scartarli tutti e farti avanti tu per prima con chi ti sembra interessante. 

Comunque questa situazione avviene anche al contrario, i ragazzi molto belli sono trattati nello stesso modo. È uno degli effetti collaterali della bellezza in generale, attrae più i buzzurri/e che le menti raffinate. 

S*B


----------



## Ultimo (18 Luglio 2013)

Stessa vocale, aggiunta della d, con vocali diverse senza l'aggiunta della d. Di solito, ma la ricercatezza è fine all'accuratezza. Sinonimo di mediocrità ricercata nella finezza.


----------



## Anais (18 Luglio 2013)

stellina ha detto:


> ho letto tutto e per ora cercherò di rispondere a tutti...
> ho riflettuto molto prima di aprire il 3d.
> ho avuto consigli di cambiare ambiente, di cambiare atteggiamento verso gli uomini, di cambiare vestiario, di chiedere ad un'amica cosa ci sia in me.
> consapevole del fatto che al primo sguardo ciò che colpisce è l'aspetto e l'atteggiamento e non se una persona ha letto kafka o ama dipingere...
> ...


Ma evidentemente è perchè sei davvero particolarmente bella, hai occhi che colpiscono, fisico attraente e forse ti muovi (inconsciamente) in modo sensuale.
Ddifficle da non notare al primo sguardo.
Che so...avrai anche un sex appeal che viene avvertito a livello ormonale dagli maschi (come negli animali).
E ovviamente nel numero elevato di uomini che cercano di corteggiarti trovi una buona percentuale di maschietti che ci vogliono solo provare e che non hanno intenzione di andare oltre nella conoscenza.
Sta tutto nella quantità, nel numero di approcci che ricevi.
Onestamente però, non mi pare un gran problema.
Come ti hanno detto altri, è sufficiente che sia tu a essere selettiva nelle tue scelte.


----------



## sienne (18 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah bè, le prove su twitter. Che poi il femminismo, ed in generale tutto il circo di sclerate che gli gira intorno, sia una porcata per allocche, sono pure d'accordo.


che una parte dell'emancipazione, ha preso vie un po' discutibili, 
è certo ... da fastidio pure a me. ma tu, cosa intendi esattamente?
credo, che sia stato un cammino importante ... e ancora vi è da fare.


----------



## Anais (18 Luglio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> La bellezza attrae tutti, ma solo un certo tipo di maschio ha il coraggio di farsi avanti con disinvoltura (quello molto sicuro di se). Perché la bellezza fa anche un po' paura. Non ti resta che scartarli tutti e farti avanti tu per prima con chi ti sembra interessante.
> 
> Comunque questa situazione avviene anche al contrario, i ragazzi molto belli sono trattati nello stesso modo. È uno degli effetti collaterali della bellezza in generale, attrae più i buzzurri/e che le menti raffinate.
> 
> S*B


E aggiungerei, uno a qui frega niente di beccarsi male risposte o indifferenza, o semplicemnte un diniego
(e forse in effetti fa parte dell'essere sicuri di sè oppure menefreghisti)


----------



## Minerva (18 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> che una parte dell'emancipazione, ha preso vie un po' discutibili,
> è certo ... da fastidio pure a me. ma tu, cosa intendi esattamente?
> credo, che sia stato un cammino importante ... e ancora vi è da fare.


è stato un cammino essenziale ora ,purtroppo ci sono ancora paesi dove nascere donna è una condanna


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> che una parte dell'emancipazione, ha preso vie un po' discutibili,
> è certo ... da fastidio pure a me. *ma tu, cosa intendi esattamente?
> *credo, che sia stato un cammino importante ... e ancora vi è da fare.



Che è tutta una porcata, come ho scritto.


----------



## sienne (18 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> è stato un cammino essenziale ora ,purtroppo ci sono ancora paesi dove nascere donna è una condanna


Ciao Minerva,

credo che a riguardo, parliamo la stessa lingua. 

non vi è solo in altri paesi ancora molto da fare,
anche qui! 

mi riferivo a quei rami, che hanno perso lo scopo.
volendo assomigliare all'uomo per esempio ... 

sienne


----------



## Minerva (18 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Minerva,
> 
> credo che a riguardo, parliamo la stessa lingua.
> 
> ...


hai ragione.che la migliore emancipazione è la valorizzazione della femminilità, non lo scimmiottamento del maschio.vive la difference!


----------



## sienne (18 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che è tutta una porcata, come ho scritto.


certo, una porcata ... 
combattere per il diritto al voto, per la parità di trattamento al lavoro ecc.


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> certo, una porcata ...
> combattere per il diritto al voto, per la parità di trattamento al lavoro ecc.


Ma combattere de che? Una volta che si è sancito il suffraggio universale, cioè che votano entrambi i sessi, è finita. Quote rosa e minchiate assortite sono, appunto, fesserie.


----------



## sienne (18 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai ragione.che la migliore emancipazione è la valorizzazione della femminilità, non lo scimmiottamento del maschio.*vive la difference!*


Ciao,

C’est juste! L'HOMME ET LA FEMME: DEUX MODES D'EXPRESSION

seulement ça ... 

sienne


----------



## Sterminator (18 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah bè, le prove su twitter. Che poi il femminismo, ed in generale tutto il circo di sclerate che gli gira intorno, sia una porcata per allocche, sono pure d'accordo.


Ormai i social network sono lo specchio del paese e fondamentali nella vita di ognuno di noi e dove si orientano anche le opinioni alla stregua di perfetti consumatori ...specialmente nella fascia dai 20 ai 40anni....io per il partito mi occupo di web...vedi tu... pure a grillo da dove pensi gli sia arrivato il pieno? (che poi non l'abbia saputo sfruttare e' un altro discorso...)

ritornando all'emancipazione mal gestita, per me gli eccessi andrebbero eliminati e ci si dovrebbe rieducare, maschi e femmine, non piu' al discorso paritario a tutti i costi, ma all'incastro delle differenze che so' pure tanto belle e fanno un casino de piacere ad assecondarle...ahahah


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Luglio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sta mania delle donne di dare senpre ogni responsabilità al genere maschile.La mia categoria mi da nausea,ma non è che le donne siano tanto migliori...!


Magari hai ragione ma per mia personale esperienza a domanda diretta (volta ad un uomo) avessi mai ricevuto risposta diretta... Certi voli pindarici :mrgreen: in ipotesi bravissimi a prendere decisioni e posizioni d
Drastiche nei fatti con otto centomila seghe mentali e capacità decisionali pari allo zero oquasi:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (18 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ormai i social network sono lo specchio del paese e fondamentali nella vita di ognuno di noi e dove si orientano anche le opinioni alla stregua di perfetti consumatori ...specialmente nella fascia dai 20 ai 40anni....io per il partito mi occupo di web...vedi tu... pure a grillo da dove pensi gli sia arrivato il pieno? (che poi non l'abbia saputo sfruttare e' un altro discorso...)
> 
> ritornando all'emancipazione mal gestita, per me gli eccessi andrebbero eliminati e ci si dovrebbe rieducare, maschi e femmine, non piu' al discorso paritario a tutti i costi*, ma all'incastro delle differenze che so' pure tanto belle e fanno un casino de piacere ad assecondarle..*.ahahah


vive le sterminateur:singleeye:


----------



## sienne (18 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma combattere de che? Una volta che si è sancito il suffraggio universale, cioè che votano entrambi i sessi, è finita. Quote rosa e minchiate assortite sono, appunto, fesserie.


questa storia della quota rosa, si, è una fesseria. 
e capisco, che possa sembrare un controsenso, continuare ...

ma, in quanti settori, la donna ancora continua a guadagnare di meno?
tanto per nominarne una ...


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ormai i social network sono lo specchio del paese e fondamentali nella vita di ognuno di noi e dove si orientano anche le opinioni alla stregua di perfetti consumatori ...specialmente nella fascia dai 20 ai 40anni....io per il partito mi occupo di web...vedi tu... *pure a grillo da dove pensi gli sia arrivato il pieno?* (che poi non l'abbia saputo sfruttare e' un altro discorso...)
> 
> ritornando all'emancipazione mal gestita, per me gli eccessi andrebbero eliminati e ci si dovrebbe rieducare, maschi e femmine, non piu' al discorso paritario a tutti i costi, ma all'incastro delle differenze che so' pure tanto belle e fanno un casino de piacere ad assecondarle...ahahah


Dalla debacle degli altri due pricipali partiti, essenzialmente dal PD. Ah, e da Grillo ed il suo tour per le piazze. Che poi qualche impiastro sia ancora convinto dei movimenti su internet e blablabla è un fatto, ma di impiastri, purtroppo, è pieno il mondo. Casaleggio merda, aggiungo.

Sull'emancipazione già ho scritto.


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Luglio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Magari hai ragione ma per mia personale esperienza a domanda diretta (volta ad un uomo) avessi mai ricevuto risposta diretta... Certi voli pindarici :mrgreen: in ipotesi bravissimi a prendere decisioni e posizioni d
> Drastiche nei fatti con otto centomila seghe mentali e capacità decisionali pari allo zero oquasi:mrgreen:


Hai avuto sfortuna.


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> questa storia della quota rosa, si, è una fesseria.
> e capisco, che possa sembrare un controsenso, continuare ...
> 
> ma, in quanti settori, la donna ancora continua a guadagnare di meno?
> tanto per nominarne una ...


Io ti direi in quanti settori guadagnano TROPPO, eh.


----------



## sienne (18 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io ti direi in quanti settori guadagnano TROPPO, eh.


e quale sarebbe la lista di questi settori?

a parte tutto, ci dovrebbe essere solo parità. 
tu sai fare questo. bene. questo è lo stipendio. uomo o donna non importa,
importa se sei valido.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Luglio 2013)

Vorrei la donna muratrice e in guerra, e l'uomo a casa in maternità e con giorni di permesso per le mestruazioni. :risata: Scusatemi non sto polemizzando. forse sto solo scrivendo che alcune parità non potranno mai esserci.


----------



## viola di mare (18 Luglio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Magari hai ragione ma per mia personale esperienza a domanda diretta (volta ad un uomo) avessi mai ricevuto risposta diretta... Certi voli pindarici :mrgreen: in ipotesi bravissimi a prendere decisioni e posizioni d
> Drastiche nei fatti con otto centomila seghe mentali e capacità decisionali pari allo zero oquasi:mrgreen:



ottocentomila seghe mentali? voli pindarici? sei una inguaribile ottimista


----------



## Sterminator (18 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> che una parte dell'emancipazione, ha preso vie un po' discutibili,
> è certo ... da fastidio pure a me. ma tu, cosa intendi esattamente?
> credo, che sia stato un cammino importante ... e ancora vi è da fare.


Per me la presa di coscienza dovuta all'emancipazione non e' stata nella maggioranza delle donne un fenomeno endogeno  scaturito da una elaborazione autonoma al 100% ma molto influenzata dall'esterno e quelle che hanno seguito questo percorso sono quelle che vivono peggio lo "scontro" con il maschio che a sua volta non ha compiuto altri suoi percorsi di crescita per "adeguarsi" al cambiamento....so' cazzi amari...ahahah


----------



## sienne (18 Luglio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Vorrei la donna muratrice e in guerra, e l'uomo a casa in maternità e con giorni di permesso per le mestruazioni. :risata: Scusatemi non sto polemizzando. forse sto solo scrivendo che alcune parità non potranno mai esserci.



Ciao,

donne che fanno lavori durissimi ce ne sono ... 
la mia bisnonna era ferraio e pescatrice ... tanto per dirne una ... 
grande, forte e pure bella ... non tutte sono uscite mingherline come me ... 

e ci sono pure donne che fanno il militare ... 

poi, l'uomo può rimanere a casa per paternità ... in alcuni posti se ne discute. 

che io sappia, avere le mestruazioni ... non è un mestiere ... 

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (18 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Per me la presa di coscienza dovuta all'emancipazione non e' stata nella maggioranza delle donne un fenomeno endogeno  scaturito da una elaborazione autonoma al 100% ma molto influenzata dall'esterno e quelle che hanno seguito questo percorso sono quelle che vivono peggio lo "scontro" con il maschio che non ha compiuto altri suoi percorsi di crescita per "adeguarsi" al cambiamento....so' cazzi amari...ahahah



E non dovrebbe essere uno scontro, nè tanto meno ricercare una parità che eguagli il maschio visto l'individualità e le caratteristiche diverse tra maschi e femmine, per alcuni settori potrebbe dare di più la donna, e viceversa.


----------



## viola di mare (18 Luglio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Vorrei la donna muratrice e in guerra, e l'uomo a casa in maternità e con giorni di permesso per le mestruazioni. :risata: Scusatemi non sto polemizzando. forse sto solo scrivendo che alcune parità non potranno mai esserci.



mettete al mondo delle creature... fate passare dal vostro corpo 4 kg e 36 cm de diametro di capoccia, poi vediamo se non volete i giorni di permesso!!!

Ultimo attenzione è?! :embolo:

che si vede che sto in sindrome premestruale???


----------



## sienne (18 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Per me la presa di coscienza dovuta all'emancipazione non e' stata nella maggioranza delle donne un fenomeno endogeno  scaturito da una elaborazione autonoma al 100% ma molto influenzata dall'esterno e quelle che hanno seguito questo percorso sono quelle che vivono peggio lo "scontro" con il maschio che a sua volta non ha compiuto altri suoi percorsi di crescita per "adeguarsi" al cambiamento....so' cazzi amari...ahahah


Ciao Stermy,

l'emancipazione ... è rivolto in primo luogo a una liberazione di un ruolo imposto alla donna. 

si tratta solo ... che la donna sia libera di scegliere ... e partecipare alle decisioni di una società, niente più. 

può scegliere di fare la casalinga e madre ... come può scegliere di fare carriera. 

ma appunto, per favorire la libertà di scelta alle donne ... molti uomini si sono dimenticati,

che ciò concerne poi pure loro ...


----------



## Ultimo (18 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> donne che fanno lavori durissimi ce ne sono ...
> la mia bisnonna era ferraio e pescatrice ... tanto per dirne una ...
> ...


Certo, le eccezioni ci sono, chiamasi eccezioni però. Vale per maschi e femmine. 

L'uomo rimanere a casa per paternità? si come no..... ecco se avessimo di questi problemi vorremmo la parità

L'uomo può avere la paternità, a costo però che la donna non la pigli.


----------



## Sterminator (18 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> donne che fanno lavori durissimi ce ne sono ...
> la mia bisnonna era ferraio e pescatrice ... tanto per dirne una ...
> ...


La donna militare a me fa ridere, non perche' serva la forza, dato che ormai co' le guerre tecnologiche forza non ne serve, ma per il controllo dello stress quando si e' operativi in scenario di guerra....anche se spostare e togliere fisicamente un tuo compagno ferito da sotto il fuoco nemico vojo vede' come ce la fa da sola...

lo paragonerei con qualche iperbole ai diversamente dotati che se fanno pure le olimpiadi o qualche attivita' clamorosa....ma sei cosi', elaboralo, metabolizzalo e vivi meglio anziche' illuderti di essere chi non sei...nun li capiro' mai...


----------



## Ultimo (18 Luglio 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> mettete al mondo delle creature... fate passare dal vostro corpo 4 kg e 36 cm de diametro di capoccia, poi vediamo se non volete i giorni di permesso!!!
> 
> Ultimo attenzione è?! :embolo:
> 
> che si vede che sto in sindrome premestruale???



auahhaahahahahaahah sto a scherzare aauahahaahaha :embolo: sta faccina la amo!

No no non si vede. ( menzogna) :rotfl:


----------



## sienne (18 Luglio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Certo, le eccezioni ci sono, chiamasi eccezioni però. Vale per maschi e femmine.
> 
> L'uomo rimanere a casa per paternità? si come no..... ecco se avessimo di questi problemi vorremmo la parità
> 
> L'uomo può avere la paternità, a costo però che la donna non la pigli.


Ciao,

si tratta a punto, di dare la possibilità di scelta a tutti ... e tutti significa a punto rispettare anche le eccezioni. 

mi sa che ho capito male il termine maternità (non è quel periodo che si rimane a casa dopo la nascita?) 

sienne


----------



## Zod (18 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> donne che fanno lavori durissimi ce ne sono ...
> la mia bisnonna era ferraio e pescatrice ... tanto per dirne una ...
> ...


Non se ne discute, si fa. Nei paesi nordici è la coppia che sceglie chi stará a casa con il bebè nel periodo previsto, e lo fa in base allo stipendio. Può quindi capitare che se guadagna più la mamma, a casa con il bimbo ci stia il papà. 

L'Italia è indietro di 30 anni su tutto. Siamo praticamente fermi in tutto da 30 anni. Le leggi le avremmo anche, ma se provi ad applicarle trovi mille ostacoli burocratici. Da noi è già difficile per una donna andare in maternità senza rischiare il posto.

S*B


----------



## Ultimo (18 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> si tratta a punto, di dare la possibilità di scelta a tutti ... e tutti significa a punto rispettare anche le eccezioni.
> 
> ...



Anche prima.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Luglio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Non se ne discute, si fa. Nei paesi nordici è la coppia che sceglie chi stará a casa con il bebè nel periodo previsto, e lo fa in base allo stipendio. Può quindi capitare che se guadagna più la mamma, a casa con il bimbo ci stia il papà.
> 
> L'Italia è indietro di 30 anni su tutto. Siamo praticamente fermi in tutto da 30 anni. Le leggi le avremmo anche, ma se provi ad applicarle trovi mille ostacoli burocratici. Da noi è già difficile per una donna andare in maternità senza rischiare il posto.
> 
> S*B



Esatto.  Anche se comunque in Italia riguardo il lavoro, se ricordo bene, siamo messi meglio rispetto a tanti altri paesi europei. Cioè le donne sono messe bene.


----------



## sienne (18 Luglio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Esatto.  Anche se comunque in Italia riguardo il lavoro, se ricordo bene, siamo messi meglio rispetto a tanti altri paesi europei. Cioè le donne sono messe bene.


Ciao,

dipende, con quali paesi europei si fa il confronto ... credo ... 

ma ciò che significa? ... che allora si è fatto abbastanza? ora basta? 

già Hugo Lötscher diceva, non mostrare con il dito verso gli altri, 

ma migliora a casa tua ... 

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (18 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> dipende, con quali paesi europei si fa il confronto ... credo ...
> 
> ...



Dai ricordi che ho la differenza e in maniera positiva per l'Italia e per tantissimi paesi, una volta tanto andiamo bene rispetto agli altri. 

Che significa? significa che in Italia stiamo messi bene in percentuale e in confronto a tanti paesi europei. 

Ora basta non si dice mai se si ha possibilità di migliorarsi, io il miglioramento lo vedo come un vaso inarrivabile e inavvicinabile, nel momento in cui pensi di trovarti vicino sei sceso di un gradino.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma infatti...magari loro stesse te dicono ...ao' nun te crede che so' solo na' bonazza perche' c'ho pure na' bella capoccia...pero' poi scopri solo un misero bluff e le tette ed il culo so' in sostanza l'unica cosa che possono offrire...ahahah


Concordo


----------



## viola di mare (18 Luglio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> auahhaahahahahaahah sto a scherzare aauahahaahaha :embolo: sta faccina la amo!
> 
> No no non si vede. ( menzogna) :rotfl:



bugiardo!!! :triste: 












la sindrome premestruale è questa:

:triste::sorriso::triste::sorriso::triste::sorriso:

nell'arco di 5 min... almeno per me


----------



## Ultimo (18 Luglio 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> bugiardo!!! :triste:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si si.. ok chiamiamola sindrome premestruale. Io la chiamerei "femmina" :rotfl: 


:scared:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Guarda: lo fanno anche le donne. Il punto poi non è tanto cosa cercano gli uomini da te ma cosa cerchi tu dagli uomini.


Finalmente


----------



## Ultimo (18 Luglio 2013)

chi ne vuole? vi piacciono?


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Luglio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> la nostra amica è dispiaciuta che il tizio la abbia cercata solo per scopare. che io sappia si fa in due. lui non vuole legami, lei si. voi donne avete questa strana fissazione, non tutte per fortuna: dopo la prima e la seconda volta pensate che il vostro bell'imbusto si sia innamorato di voi ed iniziate con le telefonate, i messagini, le minchiate su fb, e che cazzo.


e visto che lo sapete, se non volete storie, dimostrereste intelligenza a farvi di nebbia dopo la prima volta.


----------



## viola di mare (18 Luglio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si si.. ok chiamiamola sindrome premestruale. Io la chiamerei "femmina" :rotfl:
> 
> 
> :scared:


fai molto bene ad avere paura


:voodoo:


----------



## Ultimo (18 Luglio 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> fai molto bene ad avere paura
> 
> 
> :voodoo:



Ecco vedi? subito diventate delle streghe.  :mrgreen: e noi porelli a sentirvi gridare! mi sembra di sentire parlare il conte.









:scared::scared:


----------



## oscuro (18 Luglio 2013)

*Si*



viola di mare ha detto:


> ottocentomila seghe mentali? voli pindarici? sei una inguaribile ottimista


Ma che uomini frequentate?Prima vi scegliete gli invertebrati,poi la colpa è degli uomini....!Quando vi capita quello con le palle gli fate la guerra perchè diventa ingestibile....e se permettete io ne so qualcosa....!


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> e quale sarebbe la lista di questi settori?
> 
> a parte tutto, ci dovrebbe essere solo parità.
> tu sai fare questo. bene. questo è lo stipendio. uomo o donna non importa,
> importa se sei valido.


Mah, nella moda, per dirne una. Parlo delle modelle, non delle sarte. Ed in ogni caso in tutte quelle occasioni dove vengono pagate più per il culo/tette che non per quello che fanno.


----------



## viola di mare (18 Luglio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma che uomini frequentate?Prima vi scegliete gli invertebrati,poi la colpa è degli uomini....!Quando vi capita quello con le palle gli fate la guerra perchè diventa ingestibile....e se permettete io ne so qualcosa....!



ecco fatto... e comunque se sciegliamo invertebrati e perchè questo passa il convento!

a capitatte quello co le palle!


anche se... magari è bellissimo però è invertebrato...

ma che ce ne frega :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (18 Luglio 2013)

*No*



viola di mare ha detto:


> ecco fatto... e comunque se sciegliamo invertebrati e perchè questo passa il convento!
> 
> a capitatte quello co le palle!
> 
> ...


E no,allora meglio star da soli!Poi quando capita il figo con le palle è una guerra continua,perchè porta avanti le sue idee,perchè si pone sullo stesso piano delle donne,consapevole e sicuro di se.Sto copione sempre uguale.....!


----------



## Minerva (18 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mah, nella moda, per dirne una. Parlo delle modelle, non delle sarte. Ed in ogni caso in tutte quelle occasioni dove vengono pagate più per il culo/tette che non per quello che fanno.


a parte il fatto che le modelle di tette e culo ne hanno ben poco , top a parte , guadagnano esattamente come i modelli.


----------



## Anais (18 Luglio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E no,allora meglio star da soli!Poi quando capita il figo con le palle è una guerra continua,perchè porta avanti le sue idee,perchè si pone sullo stesso piano delle donne,consapevole e sicuro di se.Sto copione sempre uguale.....!


Infatti, quindi nel dubbio di sbagliare, meglio stare soli


----------



## oscuro (18 Luglio 2013)

*Si*



Anais ha detto:


> Infatti, quindi nel dubbio di sbagliare, meglio stare soli


Conosci tante donne disposte a star da sole?


----------



## Anais (18 Luglio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Conosci tante donne disposte a star da sole?


Non lo so.
Dipende dalle esperienze che si hanno avuto...forse non sole per sempre ma per un periodo considerevole di tempo, si. E'salutare. 
E uomini?


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> *a parte il fatto che le modelle di tette e culo ne hanno ben poco* , top a parte , guadagnano esattamente come i modelli.


E questo è un male della nostra società, in effetti. Ma io non dicevo che guadagnano troppo rispetto agli uomini, guadagnano troppo e basta. E comunque la cosa delle tette/culo non era riferito al mondo della moda o alla moda in generale.


----------



## Minerva (18 Luglio 2013)

in realtà nella moda l'unica supremazia è quella gay per quanto riguarda gli stilisti


----------



## Minerva (18 Luglio 2013)

questo è tutt'altro discorso rispetto a quello di partenza





Joey Blow ha detto:


> E questo è un male della nostra società, in effetti. Ma io non dicevo che guadagnano troppo rispetto agli uomini, guadagnano troppo e basta. E comunque la cosa delle tette/culo non era riferito al mondo della moda o alla moda in generale.


----------



## sienne (18 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mah, nella moda, per dirne una. Parlo delle modelle, non delle sarte. Ed in ogni caso in tutte quelle occasioni dove vengono pagate più per il culo/tette che non per quello che fanno.


la moda ... sapevo, che lo nominavi. si è vero. gli uomini modelli, guadagnano meno. 

poi, il secondo punto ... alcuni ambiti, non vengono visti neanche come mestiere. e lì il guadagno dipende 
dal tipo che proponi ... comunque, manca un riconoscimento e regolarizzazione ... 
perciò parlare di guadagno qui, è assurdo ... è nero. 
ma anche gli uomini si fanno sempre più avanti ... 

ok ... ma appunto ... si tratta di uguaglianza. nessuno escluso. 
se l'uomo rimane seduto e non si muove ... non può svalorizzare l'altra parte, che da fare si da.


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> questo è tutt'altro discorso rispetto a quello di partenza


In realtà è lo stesso, solo che non l'hai capito all'inizio.


----------



## sienne (18 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> a parte il fatto che le modelle di tette e culo ne hanno ben poco , top a parte , guadagnano esattamente come i modelli.


Ciao Minerva,

mi sembra di no. mi sembra, che i modelli maschili guadagnano meno ... 
almeno i top ... 

sienne


----------



## oscuro (18 Luglio 2013)

*Anais*



Anais ha detto:


> Non lo so.
> Dipende dalle esperienze che si hanno avuto...forse non sole per sempre ma per un periodo considerevole di tempo, si. E'salutare.
> E uomini?


Fanno più fatica le donne a star da sole......!


----------



## Minerva (18 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> la moda ... sapevo, che lo nominavi. si è vero. gli uomini modelli, guadagnano meno.
> 
> poi, il secondo punto ... alcuni ambiti, non vengono visti neanche come mestiere. e lì il guadagno dipende
> dal tipo che proponi ... comunque, manca un riconoscimento e regolarizzazione ...
> ...


non è vero che i modelli guadagnano meno


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> la moda ... sapevo, che lo nominavi. si è vero. *gli uomini modelli, guadagnano meno.
> *
> poi, il secondo punto ... alcuni ambiti, non vengono visti neanche come mestiere. e lì il guadagno dipende
> dal tipo che proponi ... comunque, manca un riconoscimento e regolarizzazione ...
> ...


Probabilmente sì, anche se Minni dice di no, ma il punto non è neanche quello. Cioè, ci sono sei settori dove a) si guadagna troppo (donne come uomini) e b) altri dove le donne vengono pagate in maniera direttamente proporzionale a come appaiono ed inversamente proporzionale a quanto producono. Questo capita sovente soprattutto nelle grandi strutture ed in Italia.


----------



## oscuro (18 Luglio 2013)

*Anzi*



Anais ha detto:


> Non lo so.
> Dipende dalle esperienze che si hanno avuto...forse non sole per sempre ma per un periodo considerevole di tempo, si. E'salutare.
> E uomini?


Aggiungo di più!Quando un uomo decide di lasciare la propria donna,il giorno dopo lascia,poi essendo gli uomini fregnoni,magari ci ripensa e ritorna sui suoi passi.Quando ti lascia una donna ,aveva già fatto il progetto mesi prima e all'orizzonte spesso c'è anche un nuovo pisellone......!


----------



## Minerva (18 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Minerva,
> 
> mi sembra di no. mi sembra, che i modelli maschili guadagnano meno ...
> almeno i top ...
> ...


ti assicuro di no.
dipende sempre dal tipo di lavoro e dalla richiesta di quella tipologia in quel momento sul mercato  , dall'evento , esperienza ...etc


----------



## Anais (18 Luglio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fanno più fatica le donne a star da sole......!


Non credo.
Conosco molti uomini che hanno lasciato la propria compagna per un'altra donna, come se avessero bisogno di un'ancora di salvezza.
Anche donne certo ma più spesso le donne lasciano perchè non ne possono più del rapporto.


----------



## Anais (18 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Probabilmente sì, anche se Minni dice di no, ma il punto non è neanche quello. Cioè, ci sono sei settori dove a) si guadagna troppo (donne come uomini) e b) altri dove le donne vengono pagate in maniera direttamente proporzionale a come appaiono ed inversamente proporzionale a quanto producono. Questo capita sovente soprattutto nelle grandi strutture ed in Italia.


Nello sport per esempio vengono pagati molto più gli uomini delle donne.


----------



## Anais (18 Luglio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Aggiungo di più!Quando un uomo decide di lasciare la propria donna,il giorno dopo lascia,poi essendo gli uomini fregnoni,magari ci ripensa e ritorna sui suoi passi.Quando ti lascia una donna ,aveva già fatto il progetto mesi prima e all'orizzonte spesso c'è anche un nuovo pisellone......!


ahahahaha.
Abbiamo espresso due concetti esattamente opposti.


----------



## oscuro (18 Luglio 2013)

*Anais*



Anais ha detto:


> ahahahaha.
> Abbiamo espresso due concetti esattamente opposti.


Abbiamo uno storico diverso...!


----------



## Ultimo (18 Luglio 2013)

opcorn:.......:dorme:


----------



## oscuro (18 Luglio 2013)

*Claudio*



Ultimo ha detto:


> opcorn:.......:dorme:


Fratello sei incavolato con me?


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Luglio 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Nello sport per esempio vengono pagati molto più gli uomini delle donne.


Probabilmente dipende dal fatto che gli sport più seguiti sono quelli maschili.


----------



## sienne (18 Luglio 2013)

JB ... è per uno spiraglio così, come esiste anche l'inverso ... 
tu concludi che l'emancipazione è una schifezza? ... 
Anche questo, non è che sta in proporzione ... con i fatti, scusa. 

cioè, nelle affermazioni ... forse un po' di discriminazione non farebbe male.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Luglio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fratello sei incavolato con me?


Lo ero, ma è passata come normalmente doveva passare, resto acido però.  Ma non solo con te. E non esclusivamente per il forum.


----------



## Minerva (18 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Probabilmente sì, anche se Minni dice di no, ma il punto non è neanche quello. Cioè, ci sono sei settori dove a) si guadagna troppo (donne come uomini) e b) altri dove le donne *vengono pagate in maniera direttamente proporzionale a come appaiono ed inversamente proporzionale a quanto producono.* Questo capita sovente soprattutto nelle grandi strutture ed in Italia.


ed in quale settore ci si può permettere questo?


----------



## sienne (18 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Probabilmente dipende dal fatto che gli sport più seguiti sono quelli maschili.


sono più seguiti ... perché nell'ambito femminile, da poco si sostiene ... 
non vi è ancora tradizione o storia ...


----------



## Ultimo (18 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> sono più seguiti ... perché nell'ambito femminile, da poco si sostiene ...
> non vi è ancora tradizione o storia ...



Posso rispondere facendoti incazzare ? :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (18 Luglio 2013)

*Clà*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Lo ero, ma è passata come normalmente doveva passare, resto acido però. Ma non solo con te. E non esclusivamente per il forum.


Ah ho capito.Resti acido per uno scherzo durato troppo a lungo....!In effetti lo stronzo sono io che non ho preso acido per cose molto peggiori di uno scherzo.Buono a sapersi.


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ed in quale settore ci si può permettere questo?


Sicuramente statale e parastatale. Ma anche nel privato, in società che hanno una dimensione tale da favorire il fenomeno. A volte anche nelle pmi, se la tizia o le tizie in questione piacciono particolarmente al titolare.


----------



## Anais (18 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Probabilmente dipende dal fatto che gli sport più seguiti sono quelli maschili.


Il tennis per esempio è seguito e praticato da donne e uomini ma gli atleti più pagati sonno di certo quelli maschili


----------



## Ultimo (18 Luglio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ah ho capito.Resti acido per uno scherzo durato troppo a lungo....!In effetti lo stronzo sono io che non ho preso acido per cose molto peggiori di uno scherzo.Buono a sapersi.


No resto acido per elementi che hanno bisogno di acidità. Non credo ci sia bisogno di specificare che tu non ne fai parte, però stronzo lo sei. :mrgreen: Ou tu lo hai scritto. :mrgreen:


----------



## sienne (18 Luglio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Posso rispondere facendoti incazzare ? :mrgreen:


Ciao Ultimo

sto cucinando ... aspetta che metta prima il sale ... 

si, puoi ... :mrgreen: ... se mi fai incavolare ... rispondo però OK?
parità ... non ti sembra ... 

sienne


----------



## Minerva (18 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sicuramente statale e parastatale. Ma anche nel privato, in società che hanno una dimensione tale da favorire il fenomeno. A volte anche nelle pmi, se la tizia o le tizie in questione piacciono particolarmente al titolare.


dici? è un lusso che appartiene al passato.
ad ogni modo ci sono gran belle donne che producono in maniera direttemente proporzionale al loro aspetto


----------



## Ultimo (18 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Ultimo
> 
> sto cucinando ... aspetta che metta prima il sale ...
> 
> ...



:mrgreen: No, io sono l'uomo, io comando, io ho le palle e tu no. detto questo attenta alla quantità di sale che metti, il sale fa male e rende duri di capoccia. :rotfl:

Comunque ritornando in tema, uno sport che dovrebbero inventare per le "femmine" è quello di farle ballare il meglio possibile, in questo caso la selezione sarebbe soltanto per super dotate. Vi assicuro che sarebbe molto seguito e molto pagato. :mrgreen:



PS. SE non si fosse capito di che parlo, mi dispiace ma non mi traduco.


----------



## oscuro (18 Luglio 2013)

*Si*



Ultimo ha detto:


> No resto acido per elementi che hanno bisogno di acidità. Non credo ci sia bisogno di specificare che tu non ne fai parte, però stronzo lo sei. :mrgreen: Ou tu lo hai scritto. :mrgreen:


Pensavo di potermi permettere di scherzare con te,e d'altronde è un pereodo dove preferisco provare a sorridere....!


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Luglio 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Il tennis per esempio è seguito e praticato da donne e uomini ma gli atleti più pagati sonno di certo quelli maschili


Ma anche il calcio è praticato sia da uomini che donne, per dire. Il rugby, anche. Io non sto dicendo che gli uomini probabilmente sono più pagati perchè solo loro praticano quello sport, sto dicendo che la parte "maschile" di quello sport è la più seguita e quindi la più remunerativa.


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> *dici? è un lusso che appartiene al passato.
> *ad ogni modo ci sono gran belle donne che producono in maniera direttemente proporzionale al loro aspetto


Affatto. E, ad ogni modo, c'è sempre tutto ed il contrario di tutto.


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Ultimo
> 
> sto cucinando ... aspetta che metta prima il sale ...
> 
> ...


Che cucini?


----------



## Ultimo (18 Luglio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Pensavo di potermi permettere di scherzare con te,e d'altronde è un pereodo dove preferisco provare a sorridere....!



Minchia oscù ma parlo arabo? Ci sono momenti in cui per motivi vari che non fanno esclusivamente parte del forum in cui non si è predisposti. Se aggiungi a quello che ti sto adesso scrivendo a quello prima scritto prima, cioè che non fai parte di certi nick, credo di essere stato chiaro , no? 

Eddai..


----------



## sienne (18 Luglio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :mrgreen: No, io sono l'uomo, io comando, io ho le palle e tu no. detto questo attenta alla quantità di sale che metti, il sale fa male e rende duri di capoccia. :rotfl:
> 
> Comunque ritornando in tema, uno sport che dovrebbero inventare per le "femmine" è quello di farle ballare il meglio possibile, in questo caso la selezione sarebbe soltanto per super dotate. Vi assicuro che sarebbe molto seguito e molto pagato. :mrgreen:


Caro il mio Ultimino ... 

e si vede, che comandano gli uomini ... non hanno capito una cippa! :mrgreen:

ma ballano e come se non ballano le donne! 

persino nello sport ... se non erro, la ginnastica ritmica, è uno sport ... 

il resto, come il flamenco, o il balletto acrobatico ecc. fa parte del settore arte,
ma sempre si muovono queste donne ... 

tu le vedi? ... 

sienne


----------



## oscuro (18 Luglio 2013)

*Leggiti*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Lo ero, ma è passata come normalmente doveva passare, resto acido però. Ma non solo con te. E non esclusivamente per il forum.


Ti rispondo postando il tuo post.Si,scrivi arabo.....!vedi tu.........!


----------



## Ultimo (18 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Caro il mio Ultimino ...
> 
> e si vede, che comandano gli uomini ... non hanno capito una cippa! :mrgreen:
> 
> ...


Le vedo solo se hanno un seno grosso.  Altrimenti NO. 

Ma tu sai ballare?


----------



## Ultimo (18 Luglio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti rispondo postando il tuo post.Si,scrivi arabo.....!vedi tu.........!



Scemottolo, ho specificato non solo con te, perchè altrimenti era diretto soltanto a te, leggiti il seguito anche.


----------



## sienne (18 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che cucini?



tortilla, pollo, pescado ... y ensalada de verduras ... 
me gusta comer, bien!


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> tortilla, pollo, pescado ... y ensalada de verduras ...
> me gusta comer, bien!


Le tortillas le hai fatte tu?


----------



## Anais (18 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> tortilla, pollo, pescado ... y ensalada de verduras ...
> me gusta comer, bien!


Che bontà


----------



## sienne (18 Luglio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Le vedo solo se hanno un seno grosso.  Altrimenti NO.
> 
> Ma tu sai ballare?


Ciao,

io? ... :risata: .... solo per divertimento! 

mi viene da ridere, perché ballavo spesso con José de Cuba. 
era uno di colore, bello e alto. io mi toglievo le scarpe, per mettermi 
sulle punte dei piedi ... 

sienne


----------



## sienne (18 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Le tortillas le hai fatte tu?


claro mi carino ... tortilla de patatas ...


----------



## Ultimo (18 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> io? ... :risata: .... solo per divertimento!
> 
> ...



La donna spagnola che balla, da game over! 


Sentiva puzza di piedi evè ? :mrgreen: e non s'è fatto più rivedere il porello! :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (18 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> claro mi carino ... tortilla de patatas ...



Buona la patata!! 


Ma le ferie quando arrivano che mi tolgo di torno. :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (18 Luglio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma che uomini frequentate?Prima vi scegliete gli invertebrati,poi la colpa è degli uomini....!Quando vi capita quello con le palle gli fate la guerra perchè diventa ingestibile....e se permettete io ne so qualcosa....!


Ti do ragione Oscuro! È che l'uomo un po' indeciso e lunatico... il mestruato, tanto per capirci  per molte donne è attraente perché è meno tosto, in genere più romantico, adulante e affabulatore e dà l'impressione di essere meno impegnativo... alla lunga però arrivano i voli pindarici e le seghe mentali e ti presenta il conto. Io aborro l'uomo mestruato


----------



## oscuro (18 Luglio 2013)

*Ma*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Buona la patata!!
> 
> 
> Ma le ferie quando arrivano che mi tolgo di torno. :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Ma non hai scritto che preferisci le zucchine?


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> claro mi carino ... tortilla de patatas ...


Ahhh! Pensavo a queste:







mentre in effetti sono queste:







Mi dimentico che tu sei mezza spagnola.


----------



## sienne (18 Luglio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> La donna spagnola che balla, da game over!
> 
> 
> Sentiva puzza di piedi evè ? :mrgreen: e non s'è fatto più rivedere il porello! :rotfl::rotfl:


Ciao 

game over ... :rotfl::rotfl:

ma José è quasi due metri ... 
lontano abbastanza ... per non sentire odori ... 

poi, però, con Luois ... tutta un'altra storia ... 

sienne


----------



## oscuro (18 Luglio 2013)

*Si*



Harley Q. ha detto:


> Ti do ragione Oscuro! È che l'uomo un po' indeciso e lunatico... il mestruato, tanto per capirci  per molte donne è attraente perché è meno tosto, in genere più romantico, adulante e affabulatore e dà l'impressione di essere meno impegnativo... alla lunga però arrivano i voli pindarici e le seghe mentali e ti presenta il conto. Io aborro l'uomo mestruato


Scusate lo sfogo e che avere un proprio carattere,una spiccata personalità è un vantaggio se ti vuoi divertire,ma non ci si sente molto amati....proprio no!Diventi scomodo.....!


----------



## sienne (18 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mi dimentico che tu sei mezza spagnola.


JB, è molto buona! ma bisogna saperla fare ...


----------



## Ultimo (18 Luglio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma non hai scritto che preferisci le zucchine?



Sai bene che le preferisco, io ci tengo all'amicizia, come potrei farvele mancare.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> game over ... :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...



Uhm... Josè, Louis.... anvedi a siennuzza ahò! 

La donna spagnola è stata per me sempre un icona sexy, elegante, sensuale, un mondo particolare che mi sono costruito chissà perchè! che ho vissuto soltanto con una napoletana che era in tutto e per tutto spagnola. 

Voglio ritornare single :embolo:non dillo a mia moglie.


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> JB, è molto buona! ma bisogna saperla fare ...


Mmm. Boh. A me la frittata non è che garba più di tanto.


----------



## sienne (18 Luglio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Uhm... Josè, Louis.... anvedi a siennuzza ahò!
> 
> La donna spagnola è stata per me sempre un icona sexy, elegante, sensuale, un mondo particolare che mi sono costruito chissà perchè! che ho vissuto soltanto con una napoletana che era in tutto e per tutto spagnola.
> 
> Voglio ritornare single :embolo:non dillo a mia moglie.



Ciao Ultimo 

:mrgreen: ... ti capisco ...  ... 

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (18 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Ultimo
> 
> :mrgreen: ... ti capisco ...  ...
> 
> sienne



Ok, touchè 

fncl pure :risata: sperando che tu non ne conosca il sifgnificato... :mrgreen::rotfl:


----------



## sienne (18 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mmm. Boh. A me la frittata non è che garba più di tanto.


non importa, è buona lo stesso. ma forse, non hai provato quella giusta ... 

poi con i pimientos de patron (peperoncini verdi, della nostra regione ... ) 
proprio piccanti ... o caspita ... 

ora vado a finire ...


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Hai avuto sfortuna.


Dici ? lo spero ho cominciato a farmi l'idea che i veri indecisi del genere umano  indossino il pisello :mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Luglio 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> mettete al mondo delle creature... fate passare dal vostro corpo 4 kg e 36 cm de diametro di capoccia, poi vediamo se non volete i giorni di permesso!!!
> 
> Ultimo attenzione è?! :embolo:
> 
> che si vede che sto in sindrome premestruale???


Ma stai scherzando? se dovessero partire sarebbe na tragedia :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: già con un raffreddore scassano le palle a manetta :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (18 Luglio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Dici ? lo spero ho cominciato a farmi l'idea che i veri indecisi del genere umano  indossino il pisello :mrgreen:


auahahhahahahahahahahaahha. fantastica!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Luglio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Dici ? lo spero ho cominciato a farmi l'idea che i veri indecisi del genere umano* indossino il pisello :mrgreen:*


*

*


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Luglio 2013)

:up:





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e visto che lo sapete, se non volete storie, dimostrereste intelligenza a farvi di nebbia dopo la prima volta.


:up: Ma dai gli piace  fare i paraculo poi se sei la,prima a smollarli TRAGEDIAAAAA:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (18 Luglio 2013)

*Mha*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> :up:
> :up: Ma dai gli piace fare i paraculo poi se sei la,prima a smollarli TRAGEDIAAAAA:mrgreen:


Che opinioni di merda che avete dei maschi,noi uomini siamo altro...!


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Luglio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che opinioni di merda che avete dei maschi,noi uomini siamo altro...!


Che ti devo dire già il primo dodicenne che mi filava mando' un suo vassallo per tastare il terreno :mrgreen: tanto che gli dissi cosi cominciamo malino :mrgreen: e non è che poi le cose sian migliorate tanto  peraltro son pure mingherlina quindi nemmeno una soggezione fisica dovrei incutere


----------



## oscuro (18 Luglio 2013)

*Ma*

Mai avuto questi problemi,da piccolo prima ci litigavo,poi mi ci mettevo insieme,per poi rilitigarci.


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Luglio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Dici ? lo spero ho cominciato a farmi l'idea che i veri indecisi del genere umano indossino il pisello :mrgreen:


Non so. Francamente non mi sono mai soffermato a pensarci che non è che me n'è mai fregato nulla. In ogni caso, sei stata sfortunata. Che poi statisticamente possa essere più o meno facile esserlo in certe condizioni è un altro discorso.


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> non importa, è buona lo stesso. ma forse, non hai provato quella giusta ...
> 
> poi con i pimientos de patron (peperoncini verdi, della nostra regione ... )
> proprio piccanti ... o caspita ...
> ...


Piano col piccante oh!


----------



## Sterminator (18 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Dalla debacle degli altri due pricipali partiti, essenzialmente dal PD. Ah, e da Grillo ed il suo tour per le piazze. Che poi qualche impiastro sia ancora convinto dei movimenti su internet e blablabla è un fatto, ma di impiastri, purtroppo, è pieno il mondo. Casaleggio merda, aggiungo.
> 
> Sull'emancipazione già ho scritto.


Si, essenzialmente dal Pd sto cazzo...il M5s e' composto dal 30% di centrodestri, 31% di centrosinistri ed il resto e' gente che non ha mai votato o non lo faceva da una vita...e togli la quota attribuibile ai tours, il grosso e' arrivato dalla rete...


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Dalla debacle degli altri due pricipali partiti, essenzialmente dal PD. Ah, e da Grillo ed il suo tour per le piazze. Che poi qualche impiastro sia ancora convinto dei movimenti su internet e blablabla è un fatto, ma di impiastri, purtroppo, è pieno il mondo. *Casaleggio merda*, aggiungo.
> 
> Sull'emancipazione già ho scritto.


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Si, essenzialmente dal Pd sto cazzo...il M5s e' composto dal 30% di centrodestri, *31% di centrosinistri* ed il resto e' gente che non ha mai votato o non lo faceva da una vita...e togli la quota attribuibile ai tours, il grosso e' arrivato dalla rete...


Prese per buone ste percentuali, quel 31% di centro sinistra non c'era PRIMA della campagna elettorale. Non so se hai capito. Sto dicendo che tra destra e sinistra sicuramente il M5S ha danneggiato più la seconda che la prima, senza dubbio. 
Ma poi, quale rete. Il grosso è arrivato da GRILLO. Se non c'era lui, non c'era il Movimento.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Luglio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> Ti ci vorrebbe un corso serale,
> ma immagino che gli anni sono ormai tanti, (sei finita qui)
> in alternativa puoi sempre optare per un bignami.
> dovresti provare a rileggere la storia dell'arte, ma non quella che svogliatamente al liceo, sfogliavi mentre ti facevi le unghie.
> ...


Non condivido il tono ma il contenuto sì.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Maschio offensivo mode-on... Che ho fatto di male per meritare questo? Donneeeee, donneeeee, aiutoooo!


Il modo è offensivo. I concetti no. In effetti tu hai espresso le tue opinioni in modo altrettanto assoluto, pur senza andare sul personale. Son certa che tu sia ironica, qui, però


----------



## Brunetta (18 Luglio 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Non stupida, la infastidisce la femminilità slegata dal ruolo ufficiale. Mi piacerebbe capire perchè.


Ho dato una risposta stupida perché avevo letto male. Ho modificato.


----------



## Minerva (18 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Affatto. E, ad ogni modo, c'è sempre tutto ed il contrario di tutto.


eh sì.
sei partito con qualche sicurezza e te le sei perdute tutte per strada.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (18 Luglio 2013)

stellina ha detto:


> supponiamo che ci sia una bella donna. le si avvicinano molti uomini. potrebbe scegliere (so che il verbo è brutto ma vista l'incazzatura non mi viene altro) tra molti. tutti carini e gentili....ma c'è sempre un ma...lei rimane legata a lui. lo sente nell'anima. lui prova sentimenti forti però non vuole (ha paura??!!!) impegni . ovviamente c'è sempre anche un però...
> lei si ripete che le passerà...e passerà, tutto passa. bisogna vedere se ti otrepassa o ti trapassa...
> purtroppo il messaggio che arriva a quella donna è che gli uomini vedono la bambola e non l'anima. ma io mi chiedo questi uomini che vedono solo cosce e petti che si comprino un pollo!!!
> spero che nessuno lo prenda sul personale è un mio sfogo...e se non lo faccio qui lo devo tenere dentro e dentro fa male.



sfogati con chi ti ascolta.... magari via mail....


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> eh sì.
> sei partito con qualche sicurezza e te le sei perdute tutte per strada.


Minni, Gesù, ma quale? Di che parli? Io ti dico che ci sono donne pagate più per l'aspetto che per altro e tu mi replichi che c'è anche chi produce per come appare. E allora? Cosa dovrei risponderti, che non è vero? Sei stupida? Non rispondere.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Luglio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Quello che intendevo dire è che alla donna non è stato impedito di fare l'artista dall'uomo, ma bensì da una cultura che divideva tra maschile e femminile, e che l'arte stava nel gruppo maschile.
> 
> Poi anche oggi, dove i mondi maschili e femminili sono molto sfumati, sono comunque gli uomini a fare i cuochi, i stilisti, i ballerini, i musicisti, gli scienziati...ad eccellere normalmente in tutte le discipline. Forse la differenza tra uomo e donna è questa, l'uomo è capace di eccellere, la donna molto raramente e quasi sempre solo se non ha avuto figli.
> 
> S*B


E la cultura cos'è? Non è un prodotto degli esseri umani e guidata dai gruppi dominanti?


----------



## Brunetta (18 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> La bellezza di una donna conta solo fina a un certo punto.
> Anche il come si veste.
> ...


Teniamo anche conto che i cretini abbondano.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Non aggio capito...tu dici che la femminilizzazione dell'uomo non esiste in sostanza?...ed il consumo di cosmetici&C che ne fanno ed anche in crescita, e' un pettegolezzo?..boh...ma il maschio e' in crisi perche' ha perso il suo ruolo che dava sicurezza alla famiglia e lo appagava,  esattamente come tutta la societa' e' in crisi perche' ha perso la sicurezza che otteneva in cambio di minore liberta', individuale e collettiva....la societa' cioe' era meno libera ma ti garantiva un lavoro stabile per tutta la vita ed anche un matrimonio per tutta la vita...il passaggio catastrofico e' stato quando si e' diventati una societa' di consumatori e si da' una scadenza ormai anche alle relazioni sentimentali senza accorgersi che si e' piombati nell'atomismo affettivo ed individuale...e sto' affa' na' fatica boia per non caderci pure io..che vitaccia....ahahah


Mi sa che stai parlando di te. In generale le tue osservazioni partono dal presupposto che certe cose siano di natura maschili e che cambiando queste gli uomini perdano in mascolinità. Ma ti riferisci a cose che storicamente sono cambiate più volte. Io intendevo che se un uomo si sente sminuito di fronte a dimostrazioni di forza e indipendenza femminile dev'essere ben insicuro. E l'idea di femminilizzazione è solo un'espediente para-sociologico per giustificare pochezze individuali che in situazioni diverse non sarebbero emerse semplicemente perché le condizioni socio-storiche le avrebbero supportate. E, per me, c'è una grande differenza tra parlare di femminilizzazione dei maschi e caduta di stereotipi.


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Luglio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mai avuto questi problemi,da piccolo prima ci litigavo,poi mi ci mettevo insieme,per poi rilitigarci.


Che ti devo dire.. Boh ne ho di aneddoti a 20anni ho scoperto che quando ne avevo 15e facevo il secondo anno alle superiori uno di quinta mi moriva dietro e non si è mai esposto per timore di un mio no e non era uno che non ciapava anzi...:mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (18 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Meno libertà >>> lavoro sicuro >>> niente corna. Mmm.


Però il passaggio proposto era: meno libertà>lavoro sicuro> matrimonio stabile. Le corna ci sono sempre state. Non condivido comunque il ragionamento vorrei sapere di che libertà stia parlando.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Luglio 2013)

stellina ha detto:


> ho letto tutto e per ora cercherò di rispondere a tutti...
> ho riflettuto molto prima di aprire il 3d.
> ho avuto consigli di cambiare ambiente, di cambiare atteggiamento verso gli uomini, di cambiare vestiario, di chiedere ad un'amica cosa ci sia in me.
> consapevole del fatto che al primo sguardo ciò che colpisce è l'aspetto e l'atteggiamento e non se una persona ha letto kafka o ama dipingere...
> ...


Ribadisco: i cretini abbondano. Credo che siano anche in aumento gli analfabeti relazionali. Se incontri uomini educati dal Grande Fratello ti è già andata bene che non dicano di peggio.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Luglio 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Ma è questo che non capisco. Il senso di vuoto che dici di avvertire. Ma cosa dovrebbe fare un uomo  se ti trova attraente? Chiederti quanti libri hai letto? Ignorarti? Fare finta di non vedere che sei bella?
> 
> Io sono contenta se ricevo dei complimenti e per me essere apprezzata vuol dire esserlo anche fisicamente. Avere un bell'aspetto mi ha sempre aiutata nelle relazioni con gli altri, perfino lavorando coi bambini, che essendo immediati e spontanei sono sensibili anche all'impatto visivo.
> 
> ...


Sei molto chiara. Del resto noi siamo il nostro corpo, anche il cervello è corpo.


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Si, essenzialmente dal Pd sto cazzo...il M5s e' composto dal 30% di centrodestri, 31% di centrosinistri ed il resto e' gente che non ha mai votato o non lo faceva da una vita...e togli la quota attribuibile ai tours, il grosso e' arrivato dalla rete...


Per carità Casaleggio non lo reggo... Un guru del cavolo che usa il web per lucro e pretende di farti credere che lo fa per ideali... Si l'idea di arricchirsi


----------



## Sterminator (18 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Prese per buone ste percentuali, quel 31% di centro sinistra non c'era PRIMA della campagna elettorale. Non so se hai capito. Sto dicendo che tra destra e sinistra sicuramente il M5S ha danneggiato più la seconda che la prima, senza dubbio.
> Ma poi, quale rete. Il grosso è arrivato da GRILLO. Se non c'era lui, non c'era il Movimento.


E so' buone si' ste percentuali perche' sono i flussi elettorali....Grillo e' il M5S pero' ti ripeto che il grosso dei voti e' arrivato dalla rete e tramite i Meet-Up...comunque pensala come cazzo te pare tanto i tuoi input nun li passo ar partito oseno' me spernacchiano.....ahahah


----------



## Fantastica (18 Luglio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Conosci tante donne disposte a star da sole?


Presente!


----------



## Brunetta (18 Luglio 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> mettete al mondo delle creature... fate passare dal vostro corpo 4 kg e* 36 cm *de diametro di capoccia, poi vediamo se non volete i giorni di permesso!!!
> 
> Ultimo attenzione è?! :embolo:
> 
> che si vede che sto in sindrome premestruale???


 esagerata! Bastano molto meno! Stanno scrivendo un po' sotto l'influsso dei loro ormoni, rilassati


----------



## Sterminator (18 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi sa che stai parlando di te. In generale le tue osservazioni partono dal presupposto che certe cose siano di natura maschili e che cambiando queste gli uomini perdano in mascolinità. Ma ti riferisci a cose che storicamente sono cambiate più volte. Io intendevo che se un uomo si sente sminuito di fronte a dimostrazioni di forza e indipendenza femminile dev'essere ben insicuro. E l'idea di femminilizzazione è solo un'espediente para-sociologico per giustificare pochezze individuali che in situazioni diverse non sarebbero emerse semplicemente perché le condizioni socio-storiche le avrebbero supportate. E, per me, c'è una grande differenza tra parlare di femminilizzazione dei maschi e caduta di stereotipi.


Guarda che per es. il trovarsi l'uomo senza stipendio in casa e fare affidamento solo su quello della moglie non so dove tu l'abbia gia' letta ma nella storia non era mai successo....si ribaltano completamente i ruoli in una famiglia e sbalestra anche i figli che devono ritararsi i paradigmi fino ad allora "naturali" ed accettati...questa crisi che stiamo vivendo non ha eguali e se ne uscira' solo riprogrammando le capocce...e ce vole un culo della madonna...ahahah


----------



## Sterminator (18 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Presente!


se, come no...nun te credo manco se te vedo...ahahah...abbiamo tutti bisogno di qualcosa....c'e' chi e' cosciente e chi finge...e tu fingi alla grandissima...ahahah


----------



## Brunetta (18 Luglio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Certo, le eccezioni ci sono, chiamasi eccezioni però. Vale per maschi e femmine.
> 
> L'uomo rimanere a casa per paternità? si come no..... ecco se avessimo di questi problemi vorremmo la parità
> 
> L'uomo può avere la paternità, a costo però che la donna non la pigli.


L'ha presa il marito di una mia collega. E' il primo che mi è venuto in mente. Parti un presupposto sbagliato perché confondi parità e uguaglianza di diritti (e di doveri) con uguaglianza delle persone che ovviamente sono tutte diverse e con connotazioni specifiche di genere influenzate anche da condizioni storiche e contingenti. Non sei il solo a fare una confusione di tipo "razzista". Prova a sostituire a "donne", "neri" o "meridionali" e ti salta all'occhio.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mah, nella moda, per dirne una. Parlo delle modelle, non delle sarte. Ed in ogni caso in tutte quelle occasioni dove vengono pagate più per il culo/tette che non per quello che fanno.


Sei troppo intelligente per non cogliere che questo è un argomento che conferma che le differenze sono basate su discriminazione sessuale.


----------



## Sterminator (18 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però il passaggio proposto era: meno libertà>lavoro sicuro> matrimonio stabile. Le corna ci sono sempre state. Non condivido comunque il ragionamento vorrei sapere di che libertà stia parlando.


Della liberta' che sembrava ce ne fosse di meno prima e che pero' avevi la societa' con i partiti e la chiesa che funzionavano e creavano valori....poi ci siamo emancipati, schifiamo le ideologie e la chiesa  e la nostra costante e' la solitudine...che e' come la siccita'...rende aridi i sentimenti...(questa fa sempre effetto...)....ahahah


----------



## Brunetta (18 Luglio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E no,allora meglio star da soli!Poi quando capita il figo con le palle è una guerra continua,perchè porta avanti le sue idee,perchè si pone sullo stesso piano delle donne,consapevole e sicuro di se.Sto copione sempre uguale.....!


Modestamente (Oscuro) :mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican:


----------



## Brunetta (18 Luglio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Aggiungo di più!Quando un uomo decide di lasciare la propria donna,il giorno dopo lascia,poi essendo gli uomini fregnoni,magari ci ripensa e ritorna sui suoi passi.Quando ti lascia una donna ,aveva già fatto il progetto mesi prima e all'orizzonte spesso c'è anche un nuovo pisellone......!


Prova a fare una statistica leggendo qui: nessuno lascia nessuno> Ci sono il mutuo, le vacanze, i parenti, i vicini, i bambini.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma anche il calcio è praticato sia da uomini che donne, per dire. Il rugby, anche. Io non sto dicendo che gli uomini probabilmente sono più pagati perchè solo loro praticano quello sport, sto dicendo che la parte "maschile" di quello sport è la più seguita e quindi la più remunerativa.


Esattamente come la moda femminile e di conseguenza la modelle (anche se chi se ne intende, Minerva, ha detto che non è così).


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E so' buone si' ste percentuali perche' sono i flussi elettorali....Grillo e' il M5S pero' ti ripeto che il grosso dei voti e' arrivato dalla rete e tramite i Meet-Up...*comunque pensala come cazzo te pare tanto i tuoi input nun li passo ar partito oseno' me spernacchiano*.....ahahah


No, ma che sei matto!?


----------



## Brunetta (18 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Guarda che per es. il trovarsi l'uomo senza stipendio in casa e fare affidamento solo su quello della moglie non so dove tu l'abbia gia' letta ma nella storia non era mai successo....si ribaltano completamente i ruoli in una famiglia e sbalestra anche i figli che *devono ritararsi i paradigmi fino ad allora "naturali" ed accettati..*.questa crisi che stiamo vivendo non ha eguali e se ne uscira' solo riprogrammando le capocce...e ce vole un culo della madonna...ahahah


 Però tu prima avevi parlato di femminilizzazione provata attraverso l'uso di cosmetici (e si usavano molto di più nel '700) e ora parli di disoccupazione.
A parte che è successo già in passato, potresti solo pensare agli scioperi dell'800, tu immagini una famiglia "vecchia" spostata ai nostri tempi ma le famiglie dei nostri tempi si sono formate su altri presupposti. Tu pensi a "capocce" vecchie. Però il grassetto non è chiarissimo.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Della liberta' che *sembrava ce ne fosse di meno prima *e che pero' avevi la societa' con i partiti e la chiesa che funzionavano e creavano valori....poi ci siamo emancipati, schifiamo le ideologie e la chiesa  e la nostra costante e' la solitudine...che e' come la siccita'...rende aridi i sentimenti...(questa fa sempre effetto...)....ahahah


Ah sembrava. La solitudine deriva dal crollo delle ideologie?


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei troppo intelligente per non cogliere che questo è un argomento che conferma che le differenze sono basate su discriminazione sessuale.


Quello che volevo appunto dire, è che non è che le differenze non esistono. Anzi. E' l'idea che non esistano o non debbano esistere, quando non è proprio che un sesso è "migliore" di un altro, che è una porcata.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quello che volevo appunto dire, è che non è che le differenze non esistono. Anzi. E' l'idea che non esistano o non debbano esistere, quando non è proprio che *un sesso è "migliore" di un altro,* che è una porcata.


E chi l'ha detto?


----------



## Sterminator (18 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però tu prima avevi parlato di femminilizzazione provata attraverso l'uso di cosmetici (e si usavano molto di più nel '700) e ora parli di disoccupazione.
> A parte che è successo già in passato, potresti solo pensare agli scioperi dell'800, tu immagini una famiglia "vecchia" spostata ai nostri tempi ma le famiglie dei nostri tempi si sono formate su altri presupposti. Tu pensi a "capocce" vecchie. Però il grassetto non è chiarissimo.


Ma che dici?Tu OGGI hai memoria di cio' che dici sia successo ma che a me non risulta e che se ti dovesse capitare diresti quindi a tuo marito: ma dai caro non ti preoccupare se non porti uno stipendio, c'e' il mio e poi e' gia' successo nell'800...ahahah...e poi vedemo come se sente tuo marito se rincuorato o mortificato...ahahah


----------



## Sterminator (18 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ah sembrava. La solitudine deriva dal crollo delle ideologie?


Sembrava, perche' oggi quella che credi sia maggiore e' solo una finta maggiore liberta'....ed io come tutti, scambieremmo volentieri, come si faceva prima, un po' de liberta' individuale data al "sistema" in cambio delle sicurezze che si ricevevano allora...........e certo che si' comunque....il crollo delle ideologie e della chiesa, perche' e' sullo stesso piano che la devi porre, hanno creato un vuoto nelle coscienze di ognuno ed ognuno se lo colma alla cazzo come puo' e crede, ma sotto sotto senza quella roba si e' praticamente soli...fatui...


----------



## oscuro (18 Luglio 2013)

*Brunetta*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Modestamente (Oscuro) :mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican:


Sono realista!


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E chi l'ha detto?


Eh, tante di quelle vetero femministe che per carità.


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però il passaggio proposto era: meno libertà>lavoro sicuro> matrimonio stabile. Le corna ci sono sempre state. Non condivido comunque il ragionamento vorrei sapere di che libertà stia parlando.


Vero. Non essendoci la legge sul divorzio, ovviamente, non ci si separava. Poi non ci si separava perchè, tendenzialmente, si era poveri. E stabile non vuol dire felice. Cioè, MEGLIO adesso che almeno uno si può separare, volendo ed a certe condizioni, che prima dove proprio non avevi via d'uscita in nessun senso. Rimpiangere tempi dove stabile spesso voleva dire coercitivo tanto per il gusto di dire che prima le coppie duravano di più e poter affermare il sempiterno "era merglio quanno se stava peggio" è ridicolo.


----------



## Minerva (18 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Minni, Gesù, ma quale? Di che parli? Io ti dico che ci sono donne pagate più per l'aspetto che per altro e tu mi replichi che c'è anche chi produce per come appare. E allora? Cosa dovrei risponderti, che non è vero? *Sei stupida*? Non rispondere.


può essere.anzi sì, visto che perdo tempo con te


----------



## Sterminator (18 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vero. Non essendoci la legge sul divorzio, ovviamente, non ci si separava. Poi non ci si separava perchè, tendenzialmente, si era poveri. E stabile non vuol dire felice. Cioè, MEGLIO adesso che almeno uno si può separare, volendo ed a certe condizioni, che prima dove proprio non avevi via d'uscita in nessun senso. Rimpiangere tempi dove stabile spesso voleva dire coercitivo tanto per il gusto di dire che prima le coppie duravano di più e poter affermare il sempiterno "era merglio quanno se stava peggio" è ridicolo.


Ah oggi sei libero di separarti e prima no?...ma che cazzo t'inventi?...ahahah. a parte che il divorzio c'e' dal 74....comunque prima anche il morto di fame poteva mantenersi due famiglie adesso la classe media manco una e se te separi te suicidi economicamente...ahahah..infatti tanti so' separati in casa giocoforza.....ma questo vive sulla luna.....ecco che te dico che pensi d'esse piu' libero adesso ma in effetti sei piu' castrato adesso rispetto a prima....prima cambiavi pure lavoro come e quando volevi mo' devi pregare il signore che nun te cacciano oseno' te vai affa' le pippe ai giardinetti....e pero' te sei piu' libero adesso...ahahahah..gesu' gesu'...


----------



## Sterminator (18 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> può essere.anzi sì, visto che perdo tempo con te


semo in due Mine'...ahahah


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ah oggi sei libero di separarti e prima no?...ma che cazzo t'inventi?...ahahah. a parte che il divorzio c'e' dal 74....*comunque prima anche il morto di fame poteva mantenersi due famiglie *adesso la classe media manco una e se te separi te suicidi economicamente...ahahah..infatti tanti so' separati in casa giocoforza.....ma questo vive sulla luna.....ecco che te dico che pensi d'esse piu' libero adesso ma in effetti sei piu' castrato adesso rispetto a prima....prima cambiavi pure lavoro come e quando volevi mo' devi pregare il signore che nun te cacciano oseno' te vai affa' le pippe ai giardinetti....e pero' te sei piu' libero adesso...ahahahah..gesu' gesu'...


Si, ma difatti prima era pieno di separati, eccome no. Nel cinquanta/sessanta, per non andare ancora più indietro, il pienone. Poi: la morta di fame, tanto per tornare in tema, no. Affatto. I mariti facevano il cazzo che gli pareva, eventualmente. Adesso, invece, succede proprio l'opposto, il marito che separato tipicamente, se ha prole, DIVENTA il morto di fame. Che c'è non ti sta bene adesso che ti sei separato? E mica è colpa mia.


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> può essere.anzi sì, visto che perdo tempo con te


Ma se tu poni obiezioni una più scema dell'altra, COSA DEVO FARTI? Chiederti se sei stupida è il minimo.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma che dici?Tu OGGI hai memoria di cio' che dici sia successo ma che a me non risulta e che se ti dovesse capitare diresti quindi a tuo marito: ma dai caro non ti preoccupare se non porti uno stipendio, c'e' il mio e poi e' gia' successo nell'800...ahahah...e poi vedemo come se sente tuo marito se rincuorato o mortificato...ahahah


Invece se io perdessi il lavoro sarei di buon umore?!


----------



## Brunetta (18 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Sembrava, perche' oggi quella che credi sia maggiore e' solo una finta maggiore liberta'....ed io come tutti, scambieremmo volentieri, come si faceva prima, un po' de liberta' individuale data al "sistema" in cambio delle sicurezze che si ricevevano allora...........e certo che si' comunque....il crollo delle ideologie e della chiesa, perche' e' sullo stesso piano che la devi porre, hanno creato un vuoto nelle coscienze di ognuno ed ognuno se lo colma alla cazzo come puo' e crede, ma sotto sotto senza quella roba si e' praticamente soli...fatui...


Eri tu che l'avevi posta come un fatto. Messa così concordo abbastanza.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Luglio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono realista!


E oggettivo :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (18 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh, tante di quelle vetero femministe che per carità.


Ah sì? Le hai conosciute o ti riferisci a dei libri?


----------



## Sterminator (18 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si, ma difatti prima era pieno di separati, eccome no. Nel cinquanta/sessanta, per non andare ancora più indietro, il pienone. Poi: la morta di fame, tanto per tornare in tema, no. Affatto. I mariti facevano il cazzo che gli pareva, eventualmente. Adesso, invece, succede proprio l'opposto, il marito che separato tipicamente, se ha prole, DIVENTA il morto di fame. Che c'è non ti sta bene adesso che ti sei separato? E mica è colpa mia.


Ma prima chiaramente non c'era sta percentuale di divorziati/separati perche' le capocce erano piu' tranquille...piu' quadrate..chi grazie agliideali di partito e chi grazie agli ideali della chiesa.....invece da quando avete frainteso sta supposta liberta' avete sbracato e ve siete debosciati col vantaggio, ripeto, che rispetto a prima siete costretti affa' na' vita di merda restando con un partner che vi fa schifo e che ve fa ingoia' merda ogni giorno, mentre prima era piu' facile uscire dalle gabbie e mantenere le due realta'....

Ps:il mio caso personale che cazzo c'entra se io so' secoli che anche qui dico le stesse cose?... e poi t'informo che se continua cosi' mi moje te la pij intercooler a sangue...ahahah


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ah sì? Le hai conosciute o ti riferisci a dei libri?


Conosciute, come no. Libri a tema manco morto.


----------



## Sterminator (18 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Invece se io perdessi il lavoro sarei di buon umore?!


Tu non saresti senz'altro di buonumore perche' hai lottato per farti quella posizione, pero' simbolicamente nun e' na' tragedia in casa tua e tuo marito mai ti potrebbe rinfacciare per es. che ciondoli pe' casa tutto il giorno a nun fa' un cazzo...perche' e' nel DNA atavico...invece se succede all'ex capo famiglia si sklera tutti ed e' facile trovarsi in una tragedia da tg...ed i governanti se ne sbattono...


----------



## Brunetta (18 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Tu non saresti senz'altro di buonumore perche' hai lottato per farti quella posizione, pero' simbolicamente nun e' na' tragedia in casa tua e tuo marito mai ti potrebbe rinfacciare per es. che ciondoli pe' casa tutto il giorno a nun fa' un cazzo...perche' e' nel DNA atavico...invece se succede all'ex capo famiglia si sklera tutti ed e' facile trovarsi in una tragedia da tg...ed i governanti se ne sbattono...


Forse tu sei un po' ancorato a visioni passate.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Conosciute, come no. Libri a tema manco morto.


Beh allora le cretine abbondano come i cretini. Altra cosa è dire che la cultura femminile è più una cultura di vita rispetto alla cultura maschile. Ovviamente con prove contrarie di casi individuali di efferate assassine.


----------



## Minerva (18 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Tu non saresti senz'altro di buonumore perche' hai lottato per farti quella posizione, pero' simbolicamente nun e' na' tragedia in casa tua e tuo marito mai ti potrebbe rinfacciare per es. che ciondoli pe' casa tutto il giorno a nun fa' un cazzo...perche' e' nel DNA atavico...invece se succede all'ex capo famiglia si sklera tutti ed e' facile trovarsi in una tragedia da tg...ed i governanti se ne sbattono...


ma che simbolicamente...vengono a mancare soldi comunque determinanti


----------



## Sterminator (18 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Eri tu che l'avevi posta come un fatto. Messa così concordo abbastanza.


Abbastanza?...vabbe' e' gia' qualcosa...ahahah...ma tu che non hai ideali (di partito o ecclesiastici) alla fine sto vuoto come lo colmi?...la tua identita' non esiste invece prima la tua identita' la sentivi fortissima essendo la risultante di un'ideologia + l'appartenenza ad un organismo....e' solo la somma di quelle due cose che ti forma come individuo consapevole e cosciente, e se non ce le hai sei costretta andare alla ricerca di surrogati che pero' ti stufano subito perche' hanno una scadenza e che ti costringono a rimpiazzarli facilmente essendo diventata non piu' un individuo ma solo un consumatore...


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma prima chiaramente non c'era sta percentuale di divorziati/separati perche' le capocce erano piu' tranquille...piu' quadrate..chi grazie agliideali di partito e chi grazie agli ideali della chiesa.....invece da quando avete frainteso sta supposta liberta' avete sbracato e ve siete debosciati col vantaggio, ripeto, che rispetto a prima siete costretti affa' na' vita di merda restando con un partner che vi fa schifo e che ve fa ingoia' merda ogni giorno, mentre prima era piu' facile uscire dalle gabbie e mantenere le due realta'....
> 
> Ps:il mio caso personale che cazzo c'entra se io so' secoli che anche qui dico le stesse cose?... e poi t'informo che se continua cosi' mi moje te la pij intercooler a sangue...ahahah


Sto post è talmente idiota e preconcetto che se non fosse che l'hai scritto sul serio ci scapperebbe pure da ridere. Purtroppo, ripeto, è cosa seria. Vabbè, prendo atto. Le capocce più tranquille. La gente non c'aveva un cazzo, e questo parla di capocce più tranquille. Cioè, per uscire di casa dovevi, specie se eri donna, necessariamente sposarti, e le capocce erano più tranquille. Facevi millemila figli e quelli che sopravvivevano se erano fortunati la mattina andavano a scuola (e se proprio erano fortunatissimi forse dopo la quinta elementare all'avviamento) ed il pomeriggio con le pecore o sui campi, e le capocce erano più tranquille. Porca puttana. GRAZIE AL CAZZO CHE SE NON HAI NIENTE, CAPRA, HAI ALTRE PRIORITA'. Porca puttana. Le capocce tranquile. Gente che non ce la faceva a mettere insieme il pranzo con la cena, che si leccava il piatto, che pensava cosa? A campare due famiglie? Ma tu, compare sessantenne, sei realmente così imbevuto d'ideologia preconfezionata, o t'hanno fatto il lavaggio del cervello ad un certo punto? Ennò, prima c'era L'IDEOLOGIA. E se stava bene. Ma vaffanculo dai.


----------



## Sterminator (18 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Forse tu sei un po' ancorato a visioni passate.


Ma cazzo, non vedi nei servizi dei tg gli operai intervistati davanti alle fabbriche che arrivano a piangere perche' so' solo loro che portavano lo stipendio e mo' si sentono delle merde?....ma voi siete proprio delle chiaviche...ahahah


----------



## Sterminator (18 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma che simbolicamente...vengono a mancare soldi comunque determinanti


ma e' chiaro che si', pero' non scattano gli stessi meccanismi dell'uomo che lo spinge al suicidio perche' nun regge botta al peso...


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Beh allora le cretine abbondano come i cretini. Altra cosa è dire che la cultura femminile è più una cultura di vita rispetto alla cultura maschile. Ovviamente con prove contrarie di casi individuali di efferate assassine.


Di cretini è pieno il mondo, però per il mentecatto medio è molto più semplice campare abbracciando un'ideologia, per tornare a nonno stronzo, che non risolvendosi i perchè da solo. Ecco perchè tra le femministe (ma non solo, ovviamente) ne incontri così tante. Il problema è che quando sono tante e tante e tante (perchè di cretini, si sa, ce ne sono un bel po') finiscono per diventare LORO STESSE il movimento.


----------



## free (18 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma e' chiaro che si', pero' non scattano gli stessi meccanismi dell'uomo che lo spinge al suicidio perche' nun regge botta al peso...



questa cosa l'ho notata anch'io, con la crisi soprattutto
padri di famiglia che si suicidano, anche gente con l'impresa che è andata male, mica solo operai...e lasciano la famiglia ancora di più nelle curve
una donna difficilmente lo farebbe


----------



## Brunetta (18 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma cazzo, non vedi nei servizi dei tg gli operai intervistati davanti alle fabbriche che arrivano a piangere perche' so' solo loro che portavano lo stipendio e mo' si sentono delle merde?....ma voi siete proprio delle chiaviche...ahahah


Chiavica lo dirai a te e a chi se lo lascia dire. Un altro con cui ho chiuso.


----------



## sienne (18 Luglio 2013)

Ciao 

Stermy ... non dire fesserie, vatti a leggere la storia!

durante le guerre, chi lavorava? chi portava avanti praticamente il paese? ... 

è anche da lì, che nasce il movimento ... perché all'improvviso molti lavori,
che erano preclusi solo agli uomini, venivano svolti da chi rimaneva a casa, cioè la donna. 
allora la donna è anche capace ... 

a me, non interessa, cosa fa o non fa un uomo o una donna ... nessuno è meglio o peggio. 
ma ci deve essere la libertà di scelta ... e via, con qualsiasi tipo di discriminazione sessuale. 
vi è la donna, che casalinga e madre non riesce a soddisfarla ... ha bisogno di più dalla vita. 
vi è l'uomo, che non se la sente a portare da solo tutta la responsabilità economica della famiglia sulle spalle. 
dovrebbero essere liberi di scegliere e costruirsi secondo le loro idee la vita ... 

sienne


----------



## Sterminator (18 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sto post è talmente idiota e preconcetto che se non fosse che l'hai scritto sul serio ci scapperebbe pure da ridere. Purtroppo, ripeto, è cosa seria. Vabbè, prendo atto. Le capocce più tranquille. La gente non c'aveva un cazzo, e questo parla di capocce più tranquille. Cioè, per uscire di casa dovevi, specie se eri donna, necessariamente sposarti, e le capocce erano più tranquille. Facevi millemila figli e quelli che sopravvivevano se erano fortunati la mattina andavano a scuola (e se proprio erano fortunatissimi forse dopo la quinta elementare all'avviamento) ed il pomeriggio con le pecore o sui campi, e le capocce erano più tranquille. Porca puttana. GRAZIE AL CAZZO CHE SE NON HAI NIENTE, CAPRA, HAI ALTRE PRIORITA'. Porca puttana. Le capocce tranquile. Gente che non ce la faceva a mettere insieme il pranzo con la cena, che si leccava il piatto, che pensava cosa? A campare due famiglie? Ma tu, compare sessantenne, sei realmente così imbevuto d'ideologia preconfezionata, o t'hanno fatto il lavaggio del cervello ad un certo punto? Ennò, prima c'era L'IDEOLOGIA. E se stava bene. Ma vaffanculo dai.


ma tu stai proprio frecato e veramente a discute' co' te' e' tempo perso...ahahahah

ma coglione adesso s'e' bloccato pure l'ascensore sociale che invece prima permetteva al figlio dell'operaio o del contadino di diventare medico o ingegnere e mo' i figli di quelli col cazzo vanno alle Universita'...vedi i cali nelle iscrizioni pezzo di fesso.. e le nostre universita' manco costano no' sproposito rispetto alle straniere...la piu' cara italiana e' il Politecnico di Milano eppure sarebbe abbastanza abbordabile ma so' in calo le iscrizioni italiane e le compensano con gli studenti stranieri....percio' e' da ripristinare al piu' presto anche l'ascensore sociale oseno' in poche generazioni il declino italico sara' na' jattura totale ed irreversibile...


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma tu stai proprio frecato e veramente a discute' co' te' e' tempo perso...ahahahah
> 
> ma coglione adesso s'e' bloccato pure l'ascensore sociale che invece prima permetteva al figlio dell'operaio o del contadino di diventare medico o ingegnere e mo' i figli di quelli col cazzo vanno alle Universita'...vedi i cali nelle iscrizioni pezzo di fesso.. e le nostre universita' manco costano no' sproposito rispetto alle straniere...la piu' cara italiana e' il Politecnico di Milano eppure sarebbe abbastanza abbordabile ma so' in calo le iscrizioni italiane e le compensano con gli studenti stranieri....percio' e' da ripristinare al piu' presto anche l'ascensore sociale oseno' in poche generazioni il declino italico sara' na' jattura totale ed irreversibile...


ASCENSORE SOCIALE. 













*ASCENSORE SOCIALE.*


----------



## Brunetta (18 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> questa cosa l'ho notata anch'io, con la crisi soprattutto
> padri di famiglia che si suicidano, anche gente con l'impresa che è andata male, mica solo operai...e lasciano la famiglia ancora di più nelle curve
> una donna difficilmente lo farebbe


Abbiamo già discusso altrove che i dati assoluti e statistici non confermano l'aumento dei suicidi. Se si parla partendo da premesse sbagliate non possono che discendere discussioni basate sul nulla. Concordo sui problemi che lascia chi si suicida ma si tratta di scelte così dolorose quasi sempre causate da depressione che non mi sento di giudicare né in un senso né in un altro. Trovo vergognosa questa campagna stampa che strumentalizza vicende tragiche per diffondere paura con tutti i mezzi. Chi ha paura non si ribella a nulla, accetta anche condizioni di lavoro infami e viene convinto dai suoi cari ad accettarle anche per il timore di vivere quella disperazione.


----------



## viola di mare (18 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> esagerata! Bastano molto meno! Stanno scrivendo un po' sotto l'influsso dei loro ormoni, rilassati


il mio nanetto così c'aveva la testa... minchia che dolore!


----------



## Sterminator (18 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Di cretini è pieno il mondo, però per il mentecatto medio è molto più semplice campare abbracciando un'ideologia, per tornare a nonno stronzo, che non risolvendosi i perchè da solo. Ecco perchè tra le femministe (ma non solo, ovviamente) ne incontri così tante. Il problema è che quando sono tante e tante e tante (perchè di cretini, si sa, ce ne sono un bel po') finiscono per diventare LORO STESSE il movimento.


Imbecille, per te che sei cresciuto in una famiglia di merda senza ideali e con magari esempi de corna reciproche tra tu madre e tu padre e' normale che ragioni cosi' alla cazzo...ahahah...io invece in casa ho avuto mi' padre partigiano delle brigate garibaldi, sfegatato del partito comunista e del sindacato ferrovieri che insieme a mi madre cattolica osservante, c'hanno cresciuti (co' mi' sorella) con valori morali ed altro suffragati anche dall'esempio che davano...ed e' quello che ho riversato a mia figlia....un riferimento, na' guida serve a tutti e che si chiami comunismo, fascismo, Cristo, Budda o vattelapesca e' ininfluente, l'importante e' nun cresce da schifo come hai fatto te...ahahahah


----------



## Brunetta (18 Luglio 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> il mio nanetto così c'aveva la testa... minchia che dolore!


Ehm hai confuso circonferenza con diametro.


----------



## Sterminator (18 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> questa cosa l'ho notata anch'io, con la crisi soprattutto
> padri di famiglia che si suicidano, anche gente con l'impresa che è andata male, mica solo operai...e lasciano la famiglia ancora di più nelle curve
> una donna difficilmente lo farebbe


Ma qua ne abbiamo gia' parlavo ed io li criticavo perche' non risolvono assolutissimamente i loro problemi ma ne creano pure degli altri a chi rimane tanto che per me so' vigliacchi...pero' quando salta il fusibile manco se possono fa' discorsi razionali...


----------



## viola di mare (18 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ehm hai confuso circonferenza con diametro.



tu l'hai confuso 

il diametro è il doppio raggio. la circonferenza è il perimetro del cerchio


----------



## Brunetta (18 Luglio 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> tu l'hai confuso
> 
> il diametro è il doppio raggio. la circonferenza è il perimetro del cerchio


Appunto: tu avevi scritto diametro (o no? )


----------



## sienne (18 Luglio 2013)

Ciao Stermy

gli ideali o una coscienza morale ... è un fattore, oggi, personale. ed è giusto che sia così. 
sono stata convivente per oltre 18 anni, non ho battezzato mia figlia ... non m'interessa nulla di ciò.
ma ti assicuro, che un senso civile ... forse, l'ho più io che una che va in chiesa tutte le domeniche. 

sienne


----------



## viola di mare (18 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Appunto: tu avevi scritto diametro (o no? )



hai ragione sono sempre in sindrome premestruale


----------



## Sterminator (18 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Stermy ... non dire fesserie, vatti a leggere la storia!
> 
> ...


a sie' ma che dici...durante la guerra i maschi erano al fronte e le donne in fabbrica a fa' gli armamenti.. che esempio che fai co' la crisi attuale?....sta crisi sta facendo emergere condizioni che non si sono mai verificate nell'immaginario collettivo ecco perche' e' anche piu' dura da risolvere e le condizioni di pochissimo tempo fa non si ritroveranno perche' sono invece destinate a peggiorare grazie anche alla seconda fase della globalizzazione...la svalutazione dei salari occidentali gia' partita in germania anni fa co' le riforme e venuta gia' da noi, in grecia etcetc...


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Imbecille, per te che sei cresciuto in una famiglia di merda senza ideali e con magari esempi de corna reciproche tra tu madre e tu padre e' normale che ragioni cosi' alla cazzo...ahahah...io invece in casa ho avuto mi' padre partigiano delle brigate garibaldi, sfegatato del partito comunista e del sindacato ferrovieri che insieme a mi madre cattolica osservante, c'hanno cresciuti (co' mi' sorella) con valori morali ed altro suffragati anche dall'esempio che davano...ed e' quello che ho riversato a mia figlia....un riferimento, na' guida serve a tutti e che si chiami comunismo, fascismo, Cristo, Budda o vattelapesca e' ininfluente, l'importante e' nun cresce da schifo come hai fatto te...ahahahah


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAH! Sì sì, vabbè. Ciao.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Luglio 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> hai ragione sono sempre in sindrome premestruale


Sempre meglio di 10cm di diametro :mexican:


----------



## Sterminator (18 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Chiavica lo dirai a te e a chi se lo lascia dire. Un altro con cui ho chiuso.


mejo...me stressi e basta..ahahah


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Luglio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Hai letto bene quello che ho detto dei maschi?


sì, hai detto che sono superficiali e infantili, quindi dei bambini che spesso e volentieri non sanno quello che fanno
per me si chiama togliere responsabilità


----------



## Minerva (18 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma e' chiaro che si', pero' non scattano gli stessi meccanismi dell'uomo che lo spinge al suicidio perche' nun regge botta al peso...


dipende dalle situazioni.
anche se posso ammettere che in certi uomini il peso di sentirsi capofamiglia esista


----------



## Minerva (18 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Chiavica lo dirai a te* e a chi se lo lascia dire.* Un altro con cui ho chiuso.


questo non lo capisco, mi spieghi?
se io decido di ignorare perché devi insultarmi?


----------



## Sterminator (18 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Abbiamo già discusso altrove che i dati assoluti e statistici non confermano l'aumento dei suicidi. Se si parla partendo da premesse sbagliate non possono che discendere discussioni basate sul nulla. Concordo sui problemi che lascia chi si suicida ma si tratta di scelte così dolorose quasi sempre causate da depressione che non mi sento di giudicare né in un senso né in un altro. Trovo vergognosa questa campagna stampa che strumentalizza vicende tragiche per diffondere paura con tutti i mezzi. Chi ha paura non si ribella a nulla, accetta anche condizioni di lavoro infami e viene convinto dai suoi cari ad accettarle anche per il timore di vivere quella disperazione.


Ma che cazzo dici, che senza che ti dicano niente i governativi, gli extra comunitari se ne vanno a frotte dall'italia perche' manco loro riescono a sopportare lo sfruttamento a cui si e' arrivati....tu se avessi bisogno andresti a lavare i cessi?...ma cor cazzo ce andresti senza contributi e co' due dita negli occhi come stanno facendo adesso....ahahah

co' la panza piena nun vedi e capisci un cazzo...e se manca il pane dacce le brioches, neh?...ahahah


----------



## Brunetta (18 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> questo non lo capisco, mi spieghi?
> se io decido di ignorare perché devi insultarmi?


Chiunque è libero di lasciarsi insultare. Io non mi faccio insultare. Tu fai come ti pare.


----------



## Sterminator (18 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Stermy
> 
> gli ideali o una coscienza morale ... è un fattore, oggi, personale. ed è giusto che sia così.
> sono stata convivente per oltre 18 anni, non ho battezzato mia figlia ... non m'interessa nulla di ciò.
> ...


ma quelle ormai secolarizzate che vanno in chiesa tutte le domeniche potrebbero anche evitarsi il fastidio e starsene a casa..a meno che nun e' n'occasione pe' incontrarse co' l'amante.....ahahah

comunque l'identita' di chi e' deideologizzato oggi se misura in numero de followers...e' la nuova ideologia/religione...ahahah


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> questo non lo capisco, mi spieghi?
> se io decido di ignorare perché devi insultarmi?


Perchè tu mica decidi di ignorare, tu ti comporti a caso secondo come ti girano gli ormoni.


----------



## Sterminator (18 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAH! Sì sì, vabbè. Ciao.


Quindi sei diventato un cojone manco pe' l'esempio che avevi in casa?....ahahah...e manco capisce che e' pure peggio...ahahah


----------



## Minerva (18 Luglio 2013)

ma non insultare a tua volta...diventi anche incoerente. 





Brunetta ha detto:


> Chiunque è libero di lasciarsi insultare. Io non mi faccio insultare. Tu fai come ti pare.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma non insultare a tua volta...diventi anche incoerente.


Hai certamente letto male.


----------



## sienne (18 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma quelle ormai secolarizzate che vanno in chiesa tutte le domeniche potrebbero anche evitarsi il fastidio e starsene a casa..a meno che nun e' n'occasione pe' incontrarse co' l'amante.....ahahah


Ciao Stermy,

è un po' difficile per me, parlarne a riguardo.
nel senso, ho molto più vicino di come era ed è la vita in Spagna. 
la storia è molto differente. basta vedere quando è morto Franco ... 
e mia madre (beh, tutta la famiglia) ha vissuto il regime ecc. quel pezzo
di storia, ci sta moooolto più vicino, che la seconda guerra mondiale all'Italia. 

so solo una cosa. mi sono sentita costretta 18 anni fa, a tagliare con la parte italiana. 
non era solo un fattore di famiglia ... ma quella cosa, che tutti sapevano come bisognava
essere e fare ecc. per una ragazza, era soffocante, limitante, umiliante. 
molte restrizioni ... senza senso, a dire il vero. tutto era mirato, a non "sporcare" l'immagine. 
non mi sorprende per nulla ... che vi è stata come un'esplosione ... troppe catene. 

qui vi è un centro, e ci sono molte donne della puglia, dove si sta assieme. 
è triste ... ascoltare certe storie ... triste, triste ... donne costrette a rimanere
col marito, per questioni culturali, economiche ecc. ... e trattate da pezze ... 

il rispetto, nasce in famiglia ... se la famiglia è marcia ... non c'è molto da fare. 

sienne


----------



## Sterminator (18 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> dipende dalle situazioni.
> anche se posso ammettere che in certi uomini il peso di sentirsi capofamiglia esista


in certi uomini non c'e'....fai prima, visto che sono solo una minoranza...


----------



## perplesso (18 Luglio 2013)

stellina ha detto:


> ho letto tutto e per ora cercherò di rispondere a tutti...
> ho riflettuto molto prima di aprire il 3d.
> ho avuto consigli di cambiare ambiente, di cambiare atteggiamento verso gli uomini, di cambiare vestiario, di chiedere ad un'amica cosa ci sia in me.
> consapevole del fatto che al primo sguardo ciò che colpisce è l'aspetto e l'atteggiamento e non se una persona ha letto kafka o ama dipingere...
> ...


vediamo se ho capito:  se io ti approcciassi parlandoti del libro che stai sfogliando o della canzone che stai ascoltando,anche se è palese ad entrambi che l'occhio vuole la sua parte,apprezzeresti di più?


----------



## Sterminator (18 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Stermy,
> 
> è un po' difficile per me, parlarne a riguardo.
> nel senso, ho molto più vicino di come era ed è la vita in Spagna.
> ...


Guarda che la tua capoccia forgiata nella cattolicissima spagna e' molto simile alla nostra....ma poi oggi come oggi, certe situazioni non sono piu' tipiche delle subculture, meridionali o che...le violenze in famiglia, le torture psicologiche o altro e' facile trovarle tra gli alti scolarizzati e benestanti....ormai la mancanza di certi valori ha minato tutti gli strati sociali ed e' diventato tutto un miscuglio indistinguibile...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Luglio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> vediamo se ho capito:  se io ti approcciassi parlandoti del libro che stai sfogliando o della canzone che stai ascoltando,anche se è palese ad entrambi che l'occhio vuole la sua parte,apprezzeresti di più?



e se io ti approcciassi parlando dell'uscita prossima ventura dell'album dei DT penseresti che sono interessata più al tuo creapopoli o alla tua cultura musicale? 

se tu l'approcciassi così penserebbe che usi la cultura per nascondere un secondo fine


----------



## Sterminator (18 Luglio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> e se io ti approcciassi parlando dell'uscita prossima ventura dell'album dei DT penseresti che sono interessata più al tuo creapopoli o alla tua cultura musicale?
> 
> se tu l'approcciassi così penserebbe che usi la cultura per nascondere un secondo fine


insomma come si fa e fa, si sbaja.....quante menate...segui l'istinto e ciao....ahahah


----------



## perplesso (18 Luglio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> e se io ti approcciassi parlando dell'uscita prossima ventura dell'album dei DT penseresti che sono interessata più al tuo creapopoli o alla tua cultura musicale?
> 
> se tu l'approcciassi così penserebbe che usi la cultura per nascondere un secondo fine


dipende dal contesto....se siamo in un negozio di articoli musicali o in fila per prenotare i biglietti per il concerto direi che stai giocando pulito.  

tu invece il post di Stellina come lo interpreti?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Luglio 2013)

stellina ha detto:


> ho letto tutto e per ora cercherò di rispondere a tutti...
> ho riflettuto molto prima di aprire il 3d.
> ho avuto consigli di cambiare ambiente, di cambiare atteggiamento verso gli uomini, di cambiare vestiario, di chiedere ad un'amica cosa ci sia in me.
> consapevole del fatto che al primo sguardo ciò che colpisce è l'aspetto e l'atteggiamento e non se una persona ha letto kafka o ama dipingere...
> ...


ti dico la mia impressione

qualcuno che apprezzi particolarmente dimostra (se non l'ha già fatto) che ti scoperebbe volentieri e morta lì
ti andrebbe bene con tutti, ma non con lui


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> insomma come si fa e fa, si sbaja.....quante menate...*segui l'istinto* e ciao....ahahah


è quello che faccio di solito

che serve aspettare gli approcci montati ad arte?


----------



## Minerva (18 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> insomma come si fa e fa, si sbaja.....quante menate...segui l'istinto e ciao....ahahah


non credo proprio si possa e sia giusto seguire sempre l'istinto.


----------



## free (18 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Abbiamo già discusso altrove che i dati assoluti e statistici non confermano l'aumento dei suicidi. Se si parla partendo da premesse sbagliate non possono che discendere discussioni basate sul nulla. Concordo sui problemi che lascia chi si suicida ma si tratta di scelte così dolorose quasi sempre causate da depressione che non mi sento di giudicare né in un senso né in un altro. Trovo vergognosa questa campagna stampa che strumentalizza vicende tragiche per diffondere paura con tutti i mezzi. Chi ha paura non si ribella a nulla, accetta anche condizioni di lavoro infami e viene convinto dai suoi cari ad accettarle anche per il timore di vivere quella disperazione.



sì, ma la depressione causata da problemi economici, che per di più spinge al suicidio, sembra essere più diffusa negli uomini, piuttosto che nelle donne


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Luglio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> dipende dal contesto....se siamo in un negozio di articoli musicali o in fila per prenotare i biglietti per il concerto direi che stai giocando pulito.
> 
> tu invece il post di Stellina come lo interpreti?


hai trovato l'avatar? 

lo interpreto come uno sfogo momentaneo (alla meglio)
o come una che non sa come impiegare il  buontempo che ha (alla peggio)


stellina, non me ne volere


----------



## passante (18 Luglio 2013)

*comunque*

comunque voi donne non dovreste stare qui a cazzeggiare. forza, a casa a cucinare. :singleeye:


----------



## Sterminator (18 Luglio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> è quello che faccio di solito
> 
> che serve aspettare gli approcci montati ad arte?


che poi se sei un bravo attore poi magari riesci anche mascherare bene, ma se sei pessimo esce lo schifo degli imbranati...))


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> sì, ma la depressione causata da problemi economici, che per di più spinge al suicidio, sembra essere più diffusa negli uomini, piuttosto che nelle donne


panterina, tieni alta la bandiera delle donne insieme a fiammettina e a brunetta la sociologa

le donne in questa discussione mi hanno deluso mortalmente


----------



## Sterminator (18 Luglio 2013)

passante ha detto:


> comunque voi donne non dovreste stare qui a cazzeggiare. forza, a casa a cucinare. :singleeye:


checcazzen so' ancora le 5...che magni come negli ospedali?...ahahah


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Luglio 2013)

passante ha detto:


> comunque voi donne non dovreste stare qui a cazzeggiare. forza, a casa a cucinare. :singleeye:


una ratatuille leggera con centrifugato di sedano, pesca e zenzero può andare bene?

:bacio:


----------



## Sterminator (18 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non credo proprio si possa e sia giusto seguire sempre l'istinto.


Mine' a me le cose migliori so' capitate seguendo l'istinto...poi se va male, pazienza...mejo vivere mille volte de rimorsi che de rimpianti...ahahah


----------



## sienne (18 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Guarda che la tua capoccia forgiata nella cattolicissima spagna e' molto simile alla nostra....ma poi oggi come oggi, certe situazioni non sono piu' tipiche delle subculture, meridionali o che...le violenze in famiglia, le torture psicologiche o altro anzi e' piu' facile trovarle tra gli alti scolarizzati e benestanti....ormai la mancanza di certi valori ha minato tutti gli strati sociali ed e' diventato tutto un miscuglio indistinguibile...


Ciao,

lascia stare il cattolicesimo ... la mia famiglia, è più tirata verso usanze pagane ... 
in più nonna era atea, bisnonna ha mandato a quel paese il marito dopo che è nata la bimba ...
cose, inimmaginabili in altri luoghi ... 

quelle donne, di qui parlo ... non tutte, hanno più o meno la mia età ... sui quaranta allora ... 
quando sono scesa, ca. otto anni fa ... lascia stare, noi avevamo affittato una parte della casa. 
le cose erano si cambiate ... ma molte situazioni, non permettevano tanta libertà di scelta ... alla fine. 
lasciamo stare tutte le storie che ci sono state per il fatto che ci hanno rubato la macchina ... 
tra vie traverse ci hanno detto praticamente, o pagate o la macchina non la ricevete ... 
va bene ... va benissimo ... 
tu parli della perdita di certi valori ... mi chiedo quali? 
essere schiave? 
ci vuole tempo, per "definirsi" ... 

una domanda, tu come ti comporti se vedi un ragazzo che fa una cosa non buona? 

sienne


----------



## free (18 Luglio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> panterina, tieni alta la bandiera delle donne insieme a fiammettina e a brunetta la sociologa
> 
> le donne in questa discussione mi hanno deluso mortalmente



sarà fatto! 
...avessi capito che vuoi dire

comunque, io senza soldi non mi sento più io
ovviamente non mi suiciderei mai, ma reagisco malamente alla penuria di soldi
meno, alla penuria di ammmmore:singleeye:
ma ammetto di essere una bieca materialista ed individualista!


----------



## Sterminator (18 Luglio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> una ratatuille leggera con centrifugato di sedano, pesca e zenzero può andare bene?
> 
> :bacio:


ma al gatto?...povero gatto......ahahah


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Luglio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> *e se io ti approcciassi parlando dell'uscita prossima ventura dell'album dei DT penseresti che sono interessata più al tuo creapopoli o alla tua cultura musicale?*
> 
> se tu l'approcciassi così penserebbe che usi la cultura per nascondere un secondo fine


Non so, io probabilmente scapperei via urlando.


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Luglio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> panterina, tieni alta la bandiera delle donne insieme a fiammettina e a brunetta la sociologa
> 
> le donne in questa discussione mi hanno deluso mortalmente


Io mi sono basata su mie esperienze personali se non stanno bene abbi pazienza ma non le modifico per prendere quote da nessuno e sulla questione socio politica del 3D nemmeno ci sono entrata


----------



## Sterminator (18 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> lascia stare il cattolicesimo ... la mia famiglia, è più tirata verso usanze pagane ...
> in più nonna era atea, bisnonna ha mandato a quel paese il marito dopo che è nata la bimba ...
> ...


dipende dalla cosa non buona....tipo?


----------



## free (18 Luglio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> una ratatuille leggera con centrifugato di sedano, pesca e zenzero può andare bene?
> 
> :bacio:



:unhappy:
non scherziamo...


----------



## Minerva (18 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Mine' a me le cose migliori so' capitate seguendo l'istinto...poi se va male, pazienza...mejo vivere mille volte de rimorsi che de rimpianti...ahahah


dipende.


----------



## sienne (18 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> dipende dalla cosa non buona....tipo?


Ciao Stermy,

in fin dei conti non centra molto ... 
centra, come ti poni tu ... 

diciamo ... rubare ... 
diciamo ... fumare una canna ... 
diciamo ... demolire un cassonetto della immondizia ... 

sienne


----------



## Sterminator (18 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> sarà fatto!
> ...avessi capito che vuoi dire
> 
> comunque, io senza soldi non mi sento più io
> ...


ao' e fai bene.....i tuoi soldi misurano il tuo grado d'indipendenza e ti rafforzano psicologicamente cosi' poi sarai piu' lucida pe' riconosce l'ammmmmore e non scambiarlo pe' dipendenza, emotiva o che...

promossa...ahahah


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Stermy,
> 
> in fin dei conti non centra molto ...
> centra, come ti poni tu ...
> ...



Io ormai ti immagino che parli un po' come lui:

[video=youtube;fJBnF-1m3aY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJBnF-1m3aY[/video]


----------



## sienne (18 Luglio 2013)

Ciao,

sto sempre in comunicazione con il mio istinto ... 
se dovessi funzionare solo con la testa ... andiamo un po' malino ... 

l'istinto ... è il ricordo ... l'elaborazione inconsapevole in noi ... 
la nostra bussola ... 
la testa ... serve solo a capire che caspita ci sta a dire e a vedere 
se è possibile seguirlo o meglio aspettare ... come una guida degli istinti ... 

sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> sarà fatto!
> ...avessi capito che vuoi dire
> 
> comunque, io senza soldi non mi sento più io
> ...


*TI AMO!*


----------



## free (18 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ao' e fai bene.....i tuoi soldi misurano il tuo grado d'indipendenza e ti rafforzano psicologicamente cosi' poi sarai piu' lucida pe' riconosce l'ammmmmore e non scambiarlo pe' dipendenza, emotiva o che...
> 
> promossa...ahahah



già
anche perchè, diciamolo, vivere senza soldi fa schifo, nella società in cui ci troviamo
con poco si vive e con niente si muore, ma con poco si vive male...
i soldi sono un ingrediente della libertà, e più si sta in un regime, più danno libertà
il nostro regime è dettato dalle banche e dalla finanza creativa, una vera merdaccia inutile, che come tutte le cose inutili e costose è destinata ad essere inamovibile...


----------



## sienne (18 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io ormai ti immagino che parli un po' come lui:
> 
> [video=youtube;fJBnF-1m3aY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJBnF-1m3aY[/video]


JB ... hahahahahaahahah!!! forte ... non dico niente ...


----------



## free (18 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> *TI AMO!*



allora ami anche Stermy, per la proprietà transitiva


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> già
> anche perchè, diciamolo, vivere senza soldi fa schifo, nella società in cui ci troviamo
> con poco si vive e con niente si muore, ma con poco si vive male...
> i soldi sono un ingrediente della libertà, e più si sta in un regime, più danno libertà
> il nostro regime è dettato dalle banche e dalla finanza creativa, una vera merdaccia inutile, che come tutte le cose inutili e costose è destinata ad essere inamovibile...


*
S
P
O
S
A
M
I
!
!
!*


----------



## Nocciola (18 Luglio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> e se io ti approcciassi parlando dell'uscita prossima ventura dell'album dei DT penseresti che sono interessata più al tuo creapopoli o alla tua cultura musicale?
> 
> se tu l'approcciassi così penserebbe che usi la cultura per nascondere un secondo fine


.................


----------



## Minerva (18 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> già
> anche perchè, diciamolo, vivere senza soldi fa schifo, nella società in cui ci troviamo
> con poco si vive e con niente si muore, ma con poco si vive male...
> i soldi sono un ingrediente della libertà, e più si sta in un regime, più danno libertà
> il nostro regime è dettato dalle banche e dalla finanza creativa, una vera merdaccia inutile, che come tutte le cose inutili e costose è destinata ad essere inamovibile...


senza soldi indipendenza e libertà sono chimere


----------



## Sterminator (18 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Stermy,
> 
> in fin dei conti non centra molto ...
> centra, come ti poni tu ...
> ...


ma dipende dal contesto....qualche mese fa ho assitito a 'na rapina alla cassa di un supermercato proprio quando ormai toccava a me ed era purepieno di gente...il pirla ha puntato la pistola che me pareva pure finta al fianco della cassiera e voleva l'incasso...nel momento che era distratto e prendeva i soldi, la pistola ce l'aveva abbassata e volevo pigliarlo a cazzotti visto che era a tiro e bassino....pero' ho pensato...e se la pistola nun e' finta?...e se ce sta un complice fuori che finisce er servizio?...me so' detto...manco so' soldi miei...so' pure assicurati....gli ho detto, stai calmo e non fare cazzate, pijate i sordi e sparisci...e cosi' ha fatto...pero' se era roba mia...cor cazzo finiva cosi', pistola finta o vera...ahahah


----------



## free (18 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> *
> S
> P
> O
> ...



:sbatti:

vabbè dai, ho scritto molto in sintesi ciò che meriterebbe di essere approfondito:smile:


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> :sbatti:
> 
> vabbè dai, ho scritto molto in sintesi ciò che meriterebbe di essere approfondito:smile:


Vogliamo approfondirlo insieme? Voglio approfondirti.


----------



## lunaiena (18 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> già
> anche perchè, diciamolo, vivere senza soldi fa schifo, nella società in cui ci troviamo
> con poco si vive e con niente si muore, ma con poco si vive male...
> i soldi sono un ingrediente della libertà, e più si sta in un regime, più danno libertà
> il nostro regime è dettato dalle banche e dalla finanza creativa, una vera merdaccia inutile, che come tutte le cose inutili e costose è destinata ad essere inamovibile...



Ma c'è sempre l'amore


----------



## Sterminator (18 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> già
> anche perchè, diciamolo, vivere senza soldi fa schifo, nella società in cui ci troviamo
> con poco si vive e con niente si muore, ma con poco si vive male...
> i soldi sono un ingrediente della libertà, e più si sta in un regime, più danno libertà
> il nostro regime è dettato dalle banche e dalla finanza creativa, una vera merdaccia inutile, che come tutte le cose inutili e costose è destinata ad essere inamovibile...


E sono anche un mezzo non violento per dare filo da torcere al sistema...non entro in dettagli oseno' me ritrovo i canarini a casa...ahahah


----------



## Sterminator (18 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> allora ami anche Stermy, per la proprietà transitiva


ma anche no, grazie ma fatt'icazz'tuoi...ahahah


----------



## sienne (18 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma dipende dal contesto....qualche mese fa ho assitito a 'na rapina alla cassa di un supermercato proprio quando ormai toccava a me ed era purepieno di gente...il pirla ha puntato la pistola che me pareva pure finta al fianco della cassiera e voleva l'incasso...nel momento che era distratto e prendeva i soldi, la pistola ce l'aveva abbassata e volevo pigliarlo a cazzotti visto che era a tiro e bassino....pero' ho pensato...e se la pistola nun e' finta?...e se ce sta un complice fuori che finisce er servizio?...me so' detto...manco so' soldi miei...so' pure assicurati....gli ho detto, stai calmo e non fare cazzate, pijate i sordi e sparisci...e cosi' ha fatto...pero' se era roba mia...cor cazzo finiva cosi', pistola finta o vera...ahahah


Ciao Stermy

si, va bene ... però, non intendevo situazioni, nelle quali ci sta di mezzo la vita ... 

situazioni di marachelle ... di bambini e giovani ... 
come ti poni ... che atteggiamento assumi ... 

perché, sta tutto lì. a filosofare siamo tutti molto bravi! 
tutti sappiamo come dovrebbe essere e come non dovrebbe essere ... 
ma poi, nella situazione ... soprattutto fuori di casa, come ci comportiamo? 

sienne


----------



## free (18 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vogliamo approfondirlo insieme? Voglio approfondirti.



ok
domande? dubbi? incertezze?
chiedi pure


----------



## Sterminator (18 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Stermy
> 
> si, va bene ... però, non intendevo situazioni, nelle quali ci sta di mezzo la vita ...
> 
> ...


ma ti ripeto, dipende dal contesto...comunque le farei notare ed in base alla "gravita'" prenderei provvedimenti...cosi' sembra troppo un pour parler...

Ps:evita de di' ciao ogni vorta.....fai che stamo gia' salutati...ahahah


----------



## free (18 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma anche no, grazie ma fatt'icazz'tuoi...ahahah



ma ama anche il Micione, sai?
cuntent??


----------



## free (18 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E sono anche un mezzo non violento per dare filo da torcere al sistema...non entro in dettagli oseno' me ritrovo* i canarini a casa.*..ahahah



madonna che incubo!XD


----------



## sienne (18 Luglio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma c'è sempre l'amore


Ciao,

si l'amore ... 
quando hai fame ... scappi però dalla finestra ... 

quando mancano tante cose ... non si vive bene ... 
quando non stai bene ... ti comporti male ... 
il male ... distrugge tutto ... o almeno molto ... 
la disperazione ... è brutta ... 


sienne


----------



## Sterminator (18 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma ama anche il Micione, sai?
> cuntent??


nun se fa manca' gniente...ahahah


----------



## Sterminator (18 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> madonna che incubo!XD


e grazie a dio nun l'ho ancora mai provato....aspe' pero' che tocco tutto quello che ce sta da tocca'....ahahah


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ok
> domande? dubbi? incertezze?
> chiedi pure


Di che colore hai gli occhi?


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma ama anche il Micione, sai?
> cuntent??


Ma Er Micione come animale da compagnia.


----------



## Sterminator (18 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Di che colore hai gli occhi?


e da quando t'interessa er colore degli occhi?...che paraculo...free nun risponne...nun da' rett'...ahahah


----------



## free (18 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> e grazie a dio nun l'ho ancora mai provato....aspe' pero' che tocco tutto quello che ce sta da tocca'....ahahah



io solo una perquisa "finta", ma così per sfregio
sono innocente!


----------



## free (18 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Di che colore hai gli occhi?



grigio verde

e tu?


----------



## Sterminator (18 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> io solo una perquisa "finta", ma così per sfregio
> sono innocente!


qualche innamorato respinto e canarino?...che sfiga...ahah


----------



## free (18 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> e da quando t'interessa er colore degli occhi?...che paraculo...free nun risponne...nun da' rett'...ahahah



aspe'...:dollari:


:rotfl:


----------



## free (18 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> qualche innamorato respinto e canarino?...che sfiga...ahah



no...è una lunga storia...comunque confermo la sfiga!


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> grigio verde
> 
> e tu?


Blu acciaio. Quanto sei alta?


----------



## free (18 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Blu acciaio. Quanto sei alta?



ma perchè l'acciaio è blu?

sono 1,70, vale a dire 1,80
che te lo spiego a fare

comunque non mi va di fare pubblicità, non sono qui per questo:smile:


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma perchè l'acciaio è blu?
> 
> sono 1,70, vale a dire 1,80
> che te lo spiego a fare
> ...


E' una tonalità di blu. A volte l'acciaio lucido ha dei riflessi di un certo blu, da cui blu acciaio. Vabbè. Ma non devi fare pubblicità. Mica stai a fa pubblicità. Sono io che chiedo. Un'altra domanda e smetto: sai cucinare?


----------



## free (18 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' una tonalità di blu. A volte l'acciaio lucido ha dei riflessi di un certo blu, da cui blu acciaio. Vabbè. Ma non devi fare pubblicità. Mica stai a fa pubblicità. Sono io che chiedo. Un'altra domanda e smetto: sai cucinare?



sì, abbastanza bene
ho alcune ricette di famiglia molto buone
e tu?


----------



## sienne (18 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma ti ripeto, dipende dal contesto...comunque le farei notare ed in base alla "gravita'" prenderei provvedimenti...cosi' sembra troppo un pour parler...
> 
> Ps:evita de di' ciao ogni vorta.....fai che stamo gia' salutati...ahahah


Ciao ...  ... :rotfl:


bene. anzi, me lo farei spiegare cosa stanno facendo,
perché lo sanno, sanno, che stanno facendo una cosa non buona. 
ho l'abitudine di chiedere cosa farebbero loro al posto mio ... 
e così inizia come una trattativa ... e loro capiscono così meglio, 
la gravità della cosa che hanno fatto ... e accettano molto meglio 
i provvedimenti ... 

non so. ma sta a noi ... ad ognuno di noi ... nel piccolo come nel grande. 
ti racconto una cosa, che mi ha veramente spiazzato ... 
mi trovavo alla stazione ... vi era una donna, forse ubriaca non lo so,
ma cadeva ... e puzzava ... balbettava un non so che cosa ... la gente guardava
e si girava dall'altra parte. sono andata da lei, per chiedere se stava bene. 
non stava bene. l'ho visto. ho chiamato l'ambulanza. quando è arrivata ...
all'improvviso molti erano interessati e iniziavano a raccontare cosa avevano osservato ... 
me ne sono andata ... 

lo faccio sempre ... lo dobbiamo! 
così è nata persino una conoscenza piacevole ... di un giovane, che stava rannicchiato su se stesso
era chiaro ... un drogato. ho visto quelle gambe ... e mi sono detta, cazzo!!!! la circolazione del sangue!
ecc. ecc. infatti ... vi è voluto molto tempo, per rimettere a sesto quelle gambe ... 
peccato, un debole ragazzo ... incapace di vivere. 
anche noi, facciamo parte delle risorse esterne ... non si può, no, guardare dall'altra parte! 
un giorno forse, mi metterò seriamente nei guai ... 
ma fin ora, ho sempre saputo valutare bene la situazione. 

troppa filosofia ... e pochi fatti ... spesso ... purtroppo ... 

sienne


----------



## tartamix (18 Luglio 2013)

*non è vero*



stellina ha detto:


> supponiamo che ci sia una bella donna. le si avvicinano molti uomini. potrebbe scegliere (so che il verbo è brutto ma vista l'incazzatura non mi viene altro) tra molti. tutti carini e gentili....ma c'è sempre un ma...lei rimane legata a lui. lo sente nell'anima. lui prova sentimenti forti però non vuole  (ha paura??!!!) impegni . ovviamente c'è sempre anche un però...
> lei si ripete che le passerà...e passerà, tutto passa. bisogna vedere se ti otrepassa o ti trapassa...
> purtroppo il messaggio che arriva a quella donna è che gli uomini vedono la bambola e non l'anima. ma io mi chiedo questi uomini che vedono solo cosce e petti che si comprino un pollo!!!
> spero che nessuno lo prenda sul personale è un mio sfogo...e se non lo faccio qui lo devo tenere dentro e dentro fa male.



scusa, stellina
 hai tutta la mia approvazione ma non è vero!
io ho sempre cercato un'anima ...
e potrei dirti la stessa cosa: tutte carine, ma a me interessa una sola. magari anche meno carina delle altre ...
ma è "quella" ...
quella che si incastra alla perfezione, che ti completa, che ti appaga ...
ma anche quella che ti ferisce, che ti fa soffrire, perchè è quella che vuoi è quella che ami...
se ci arrivi è anche soddisfazione sessuale ...
hai bambola e anima ...
non metto in dubbio!
mai concepite le avventure una tantum ...
mai fatte ...
non mi piacciono
ha sempre cercato qualcosa, non un pugno di mosche ...
e non sono mai stato a bocca asciutta per più di tre giorni ...
(a parte ora ...)
ma sai la vita cambia ...


----------



## stellina (18 Luglio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> vediamo se ho capito:  se io ti approcciassi parlandoti del libro che stai sfogliando o della canzone che stai ascoltando,anche se è palese ad entrambi che l'occhio vuole la sua parte,apprezzeresti di più?


sì...anche se è palese che l'occhio vuole la sua parte...ritengo palese, per me, che il cervello voglia altrettanto la sua. cioè in caso ti approcciassi come dici tu avresti molte più possibilità che io ti presti attenzione e magari chiacchiero con te. nell'altro caso ( apprezzamento solo fisico) molto probabilmente ti lapiderei con qualche battuta al vetriolo! oh per carità mi fanno piacere gli apprezzamenti ma non al kilo e hanno valore solo quelli delle persone a cui sono legata.il resto aria fritta!


----------



## stellina (18 Luglio 2013)

tartamix ha detto:


> scusa, stellina
> hai tutta la mia approvazione ma non è vero!
> io ho sempre cercato un'anima ...
> e potrei dirti la stessa cosa: tutte carine, ma a me interessa una sola. magari anche meno carina delle altre ...
> ...


ma infatti non ho mai detto che tutti gli uomini sono così. non voglio generalizzare ma dico che molti si comportano come da me descritto e trovare un uomo sensibile intelligente e colto non è roba facile.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Luglio 2013)

Stellina tu hai solo bisogno di un uomo che ti voglia bene.
E che non ti faccia sentire che il tuo affetto per lui non vale un cazzo, ma è prezioso...

So di aver peccato a volte in questo senso con le donne che mi hanno voluto bene...

A causa di un io che a volte mi fagocita...


----------



## stellina (18 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Stellina tu hai solo bisogno di un uomo che ti voglia bene.
> E che non ti faccia sentire che il tuo affetto per lui non vale un cazzo, ma è prezioso...
> 
> So di aver peccato a volte in questo senso con le donne che mi hanno voluto bene...
> ...


grazie della dolcezza e della comprensione....:amici:


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> sì, abbastanza bene
> ho alcune ricette di famiglia molto buone
> e tu?


Molto.


----------



## perplesso (18 Luglio 2013)

stellina ha detto:


> sì...anche se è palese che l'occhio vuole la sua parte...ritengo palese, per me, che il cervello voglia altrettanto la sua. cioè in caso ti approcciassi come dici tu avresti molte più possibilità che io ti presti attenzione e magari chiacchiero con te. nell'altro caso ( apprezzamento solo fisico) molto probabilmente ti lapiderei con qualche battuta al vetriolo! oh per carità mi fanno piacere gli apprezzamenti ma non al kilo e hanno valore solo quelli delle persone a cui sono legata.il resto aria fritta!


quindi confermi che quello che ti pesa è la superficialità degli approcci,non il fatto che uno possa pensare "però che bella quella donna,chissà se è interessante come persona,anche"

forse un atteggiamento più rilassato da parte tua potrebbe essere vincente?

sai a volte uno è incerto se avvicinarsi o meno perchè tu sembri avere la guardia troppo alzata


----------



## Sole (18 Luglio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> quindi confermi che quello che ti pesa è la superficialità degli approcci,non il fatto che uno possa pensare "però che bella quella donna,chissà se è interessante come persona,anche"
> 
> *forse un atteggiamento più rilassato da parte tua potrebbe essere vincente*?
> 
> sai a volte uno è incerto se avvicinarsi o meno perchè tu sembri avere la guardia troppo alzata


Sono d'accordo. Io non mi porrei proprio il problema di far vedere ciò che ho dentro. Quello che sta fuori e quello che sta dentro sono un tutt'uno, un unico intreccio. Se hai la consapevolezza di valere, di avere qualcosa da dire, di essere positiva, solare, disponibile con gli altri, sai bene che tutto ciò che hai dentro può venire fuori semplicemente con un sorriso o una frase buttata lì. Non occorre fare discorsi filosofici o discutere dei massimi sistemi: bastano 10 minuti accanto a una persona per capire se è solo un bell'involucro o c'è qualcosa che vale la pena di scoprire. Il punto è che Stellina, forse, non si sente così sicura di questo e così 'se la prende' con l'universo maschile. E' un'ipotesi, eh


----------



## MK (19 Luglio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Forse la differenza tra uomo e donna è questa, l'uomo è capace di eccellere, la donna molto raramente e quasi sempre solo se non ha avuto figli.
> 
> S*B


Ma quando mai....


----------



## MK (19 Luglio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Magari hai ragione ma per mia personale esperienza a domanda diretta (volta ad un uomo) avessi mai ricevuto risposta diretta... Certi voli pindarici :mrgreen: in ipotesi bravissimi a prendere decisioni e posizioni d
> Drastiche nei fatti con otto centomila seghe mentali e capacità decisionali pari allo zero oquasi:mrgreen:


Oddio quanto ti capisco


----------



## devastata (19 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Stermy
> 
> gli ideali o una coscienza morale ... è un fattore, oggi, personale. ed è giusto che sia così.
> sono stata convivente per oltre 18 anni, non ho battezzato mia figlia ... non m'interessa nulla di ciò.
> ...


Su questo non ho dubbi, ed indipendentemente da tutta la  tua sensibilità e moralità.


----------



## sienne (19 Luglio 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo. Io non mi porrei proprio il problema di far vedere ciò che ho dentro. Quello che sta fuori e quello che sta dentro sono un tutt'uno, un unico intreccio. Se hai la consapevolezza di valere, di avere qualcosa da dire, di essere positiva, solare, disponibile con gli altri, sai bene che tutto ciò che hai dentro può venire fuori semplicemente con un sorriso o una frase buttata lì. Non occorre fare discorsi filosofici o discutere dei massimi sistemi: bastano 10 minuti accanto a una persona per capire se è solo un bell'involucro o c'è qualcosa che vale la pena di scoprire. Il punto è che Stellina, forse, non si sente così sicura di questo e così 'se la prende' con l'universo maschile. E' un'ipotesi, eh


Ciao Halrey_Solare

quoto e sottoscrivo!

è l'attitudine che si ha, che alla fine fa la differenza. 

donne delle mie dimensioni, tendono a far scattare l'istinto di protezione. 
una collega, pur essendo 5cm più alta e avendo anche ca. 10kg in più ... 
nei suoi confronti molti mantengono questo istinto, 
mentre nei miei confronti già dopo poco ... non c'è più ... 

non sono né aggressiva, né lancio sguardi da paralizzare ... anzi,
sto spesso tra le nuvole a pensare e sognare ... e sono un po' grillo ... 
ma si nota che mi so difendere, fare strada da sola ... e trovare soluzioni.

stellina ... le parole di Sole esprimono una possibilità ... 
sii tu consapevole di quello che sei ... interamente! 
parte da lì ... 

sienne


----------



## sienne (19 Luglio 2013)

Ciao Zod,

hai scritto una cosa non vera. 
le donne, oltre a trovarsi nell'ombra dell'uomo,
che possibilità avevano di emergere artisticamente? 
e nonostante ... vi sono e come, donne che sono emerse ... 
ma che in parte, non vengono neanche nominate ... 
e ancora oggi, in quanti paesi ... alle donne viene tappato il muso e il resto?
e nonostante ... vi sono ... anche se messe all'ombra ... 

esempio ... tanto per riportarne una ... 

Hilma af Klint ... è la pioniera dell'astrattismo!
si parla di ben 10 anni prima di Kandinsky ... 

per caso, viene nominata nei libri che si studia?
eppure fa parte di quelle grandi artiste ... 
mo figurati il resto ... 

sienne


----------



## Sterminator (19 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao ...  ... :rotfl:
> 
> 
> bene. anzi, me lo farei spiegare cosa stanno facendo,
> ...


Ma fai benissimo...io sono per la massima, fai agli altri cio' che vorresti fosse fatto a te...pero' devi stare attenta a non farti coinvolgere troppo...


----------



## Ultimo (19 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'ha presa il marito di una mia collega. E' il primo che mi è venuto in mente. Parti un presupposto sbagliato perché confondi parità e uguaglianza di diritti (e di doveri) con uguaglianza delle persone che ovviamente sono tutte diverse e con connotazioni specifiche di genere influenzate anche da condizioni storiche e contingenti. Non sei il solo a fare una confusione di tipo "razzista". Prova a sostituire a "donne", "neri" o "meridionali" e ti salta all'occhio.



Ecco vedi? troppo spesso scrivete mettendomi in bocca parole che mie non sono. esistono sentenze che hanno dato ragione al marito, che gli hanno dato la paternità a patto che la moglie non l'abbia presa. Ciò a dire che la paternità esiste, e per come ho già scritto esiste soltanto se la madre non la piglia. 

Riguardo all'altro discorso ne facevo uno che era semplice, dove l'uomo non avendo fisime mentali non sta a dire o scrivere, "minchia voglio l'uguaglianza!" "mi sento come se fossi sottovalutato". Questo nonostante adesso l'uguaglianza è stata stabilità con pro e contro, voi donne state sempre a menarvela lamentandovi.


----------



## sienne (19 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma fai benissimo...io sono per la massima, fai agli altri cio' che vorresti fosse fatto a te...pero' devi stare attenta a non farti coinvolgere troppo...


Ciao Stermy,

dipende cosa intendi con non farsi coinvolgere ... 

non sono responsabile della vita degli altri ... 
la responsabilità la sento solo, appunto, in certe situazioni. 
non si guarda dall'altra parte ... 

mi faccio invece coinvolgere ... aimeh ... perché senti quella sensazione 
d'impotenza ... verso le persone che guardano con disprezzo, schifo ecc. 
si girano e continuano ... come se niente fosse ... 
quelli, non mi piacciono ... come si fa?

molti non si rendono conto, che ci troviamo tutti nella stessa barca ... 

sienne


----------



## sienne (19 Luglio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ecco vedi? troppo spesso scrivete mettendomi in bocca parole che mie non sono. esistono sentenze che hanno dato ragione al marito, che gli hanno dato la paternità a patto che la moglie non l'abbia presa. Ciò a dire che la paternità esiste, e per come ho già scritto esiste soltanto se la madre non la piglia.
> 
> Riguardo all'altro discorso ne facevo uno che era semplice, dove l'uomo non avendo fisime mentali non sta a dire o scrivere, "minchia voglio l'uguaglianza!" "mi sento come se fossi sottovalutato". Questo nonostante adesso l'uguaglianza è stata stabilità con pro e contro, voi donne state sempre a menarvela lamentandovi.


Ciao Claudio,

le storie sono diverse ... avete un'altra eredità alle spalle ... 
come tu stesso una volta hai scritto, "non potete capire" ... 
la stessa cosa vale anche qui ... mi sa ... 

come in ogni cosa, vi è quella parte che esagera, amplifica ecc. 
come anche in cose degli uomini, gli uomini la sanno menare alla grande, se è per questo 

l'uguaglianza è stata sì stabilita ... ma averla stabilità, non significa che venga attuata a tutto campo. 
Le strategie per raggiungerla sono state sviluppate fino all'anno 2015 ... che è un seguito di una prestabilita.
poi si vedrà ... dove manca o non manca o che ne so io ... 

sienne


----------



## Zod (19 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Zod,
> 
> hai scritto una cosa non vera.
> le donne, oltre a trovarsi nell'ombra dell'uomo,
> ...


Presumo tu abbia letto solo l'estrapolazione di quella unica frase dove parlo di eccellenza, e non abbia letto tutto quanto stava prima.

Comunque, fammi pure un esempio di eccellenza femminile vivente in un qualunque campo, a tutt'oggi riconosciuta e superiore a qualunque eccellenza maschile nel medesimo campo.


----------



## sienne (19 Luglio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Presumo tu abbia letto solo l'estrapolazione di quella unica frase dove parlo di eccellenza, e non abbia letto tutto quanto stava prima.
> 
> Comunque, fammi pure un esempio di eccellenza femminile in un qualunque campo, a tutt'oggi riconosciuta e superiore a qualunque eccellenza maschile nel medesimo campo.


Caro Zod ... :mrgreen:

come io ho solo preso quella frase ... 
tu non hai capito cosa ho scritto io ... 

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (19 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Claudio,
> 
> le storie sono diverse ... avete un'altra eredità alle spalle ...
> come tu stesso una volta hai scritto, "non potete capire" ...
> ...



Ma certo. Ma andare a leggere situazioni dove la donna diventa soldato, dove la donna in alcuni campi non eccelle non guadagna etc rispetto all'uomo e sentire lamentele di questo tipo irrita, irrita perchè è come non voler accettare che tra maschi e femmine ci sono differenze fisiche enormi! togliendo poche eccezioni. 

E che minchia, smettetela di rompere i cocomeros ai mariti dicendo, caro mi metti la lampadina che io ho paura, caro.. mi togli le tende che io ho paura..... ma dove hai visto mai un uomo dire, cara mi metti la lampadina che io......:mrgreen::mrgreen: e smettetela su.


----------



## Simy (19 Luglio 2013)

stellina ha detto:


> supponiamo che ci sia una bella donna. le si avvicinano molti uomini. potrebbe scegliere (so che il verbo è brutto ma vista l'incazzatura non mi viene altro) tra molti. tutti carini e gentili....ma c'è sempre un ma...lei rimane legata a lui. lo sente nell'anima. lui prova sentimenti forti però non vuole (ha paura??!!!) impegni . ovviamente c'è sempre anche un però...
> lei si ripete che le passerà...e passerà, tutto passa. bisogna vedere se ti otrepassa o ti trapassa...
> purtroppo il messaggio che arriva a quella donna è che gli uomini vedono la bambola e non l'anima. ma io mi chiedo questi uomini che vedono solo cosce e petti che si comprino un pollo!!!
> spero che nessuno lo prenda sul personale è un mio sfogo...e se non lo faccio qui lo devo tenere dentro e dentro fa male.


:abbraccio:


----------



## Zod (19 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Caro Zod ... :mrgreen:
> 
> come io ho solo preso quella frase ...
> tu non hai capito cosa ho scritto io ...
> ...


No, io ho capito, e la mia risposta a quanto da te detto riguardo l'impossibilità della donna di accedere ad alcuni campi è contenuta nei miei post precedenti in questo thread, quindi non ci ritornerò. 

Per quanto riguarda l'eccellenza, visto che la parità è quasi raggiunta in alcuni paesi, in alcuni contesti forse anche superata, fammi un esempio di donna oggi vivente che si è contraddistinta rispetto a tutti i colleghi maschi. 

Io mi occupo di informatica da decenni, nei primi anni 80 il PC era qualcosa di strettamente maschile, ma non perchè qualcuno impedisse alle donne di metterci le mani. 

S*B


----------



## Sterminator (19 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Stermy,
> 
> dipende cosa intendi con non farsi coinvolgere ...
> 
> ...


Coinvolgere troppo, nel senso di finire per dedicare agli altri piu' tempo che per te stessa&C...

un po' di sano egoismo nella vita non guasta mai...


----------



## Minerva (19 Luglio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Presumo tu abbia letto solo l'estrapolazione di quella unica frase dove parlo di eccellenza, e non abbia letto tutto quanto stava prima.
> 
> Comunque, fammi pure un esempio di eccellenza femminile vivente in un qualunque campo, a tutt'oggi riconosciuta e superiore a qualunque eccellenza maschile nel medesimo campo.


due sono appena morte : margherita e rita


----------



## Sterminator (19 Luglio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ecco vedi? troppo spesso scrivete mettendomi in bocca parole che mie non sono. esistono sentenze che hanno dato ragione al marito, che gli hanno dato la paternità a patto che la moglie non l'abbia presa. Ciò a dire che la paternità esiste, e per come ho già scritto esiste soltanto se la madre non la piglia.
> 
> Riguardo all'altro discorso ne facevo uno che era semplice, dove l'uomo non avendo fisime mentali non sta a dire o scrivere, "minchia voglio l'uguaglianza!" "mi sento come se fossi sottovalutato". Questo nonostante adesso l'uguaglianza è stata stabilità con pro e contro, voi donne state sempre a menarvela lamentandovi.


A me poi sta storia di essersi inventati un reato specifico (il femminicidio) me pare ridicola....sulla Costituzione c'e' scritta la totale parita' di genere, il codice penale pure, non fa distinzioni e non commina pene meno severe per i delitti contro le donne, eppure se so' inventati na categoria a parte che tra l'altro al di la' della scena e dei proclami di qualche settimana fa, non tutti i membri della commissione europea hanno ancora ratificato proprio perche' je pare n'assurdita'....boh...


----------



## free (19 Luglio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Presumo tu abbia letto solo l'estrapolazione di quella unica frase dove parlo di eccellenza, e non abbia letto tutto quanto stava prima.
> 
> Comunque, fammi pure un esempio di eccellenza femminile vivente in un qualunque campo, a tutt'oggi riconosciuta e superiore a qualunque eccellenza maschile nel medesimo campo.



quest'anno la coppa rolex di salto ostacoli è stata vinta da un'amazzone, al barrage erano rimasti lei e un cavaliere
notare che gareggiano uomini e donne insieme


----------



## Zod (19 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> due sono appena morte : margherita e rita


Ho specificato viventi.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Luglio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io mi sono basata su mie esperienze personali se non stanno bene abbi pazienza ma non le modifico per prendere quote da nessuno e sulla questione socio politica del 3D nemmeno ci sono entrata


Ao fiammetta, era un complimento il mio
Sai che volevo chiamare mia figlia fiammetta?


----------



## Minerva (19 Luglio 2013)

e quando ai vertici imprenditoriali e politici ci stanno donne che hanno avuto tre figli penso che abbiano dovuto lavorare il doppio rispetto ad un uomo con la stessa carica che ha la stessa prole


----------



## Ultimo (19 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> A me poi sta storia di essersi inventati un reato specifico (il femminicidio) me pare ridicola....sulla Costituzione c'e' scritta la totale parita' di genere, il codice penale pure, non fa distinzioni e non commina pene meno severe per i delitti contro le donne, eppure se so' inventati na categoria a parte che tra l'altro al di la' della scena e dei proclami di qualche settimana fa, non tutti i membri della commissione europea hanno ancora ratificato proprio perche' je pare n'assurdita'....boh...



E sai qual'è il risultato? che a volte anche in questo forum le "femmine" come sono contente di postarti quell'articolo dove la donna ha tagliato il pene all'uomo, e dopo parlano a me di razzismo? MINCHIA!! 

E come se la ridono!! 

Hai scritto tutto sai quando? quando hai scritto "boh..."


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Luglio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> No, io ho capito, e la mia risposta a quanto da te detto riguardo l'impossibilità della donna di accedere ad alcuni campi è contenuta nei miei post precedenti in questo thread, quindi non ci ritornerò.
> 
> *Per quanto riguarda l'eccellenza, visto che la parità è quasi raggiunta in alcuni paesi, in alcuni contesti forse anche superata, fammi un esempio di donna oggi vivente che si è contraddistinta rispetto a tutti i colleghi maschi.
> *
> ...



Non è possibile trovare IL nome -maschile o femminile- che si contraddistingue sopra tutti, indiscutibilmente.
Grazie al cielo abbiamo tante persone che eccellono. 

E nella scienza, e in particolare nel campo dove lavoro io, conosco di fama e di persona donne che sono eccelse, al pari di uomini eccelsi.
Donne che per risultati e riconoscimenti sono nella top ten mondiale (mondiale) al pari di altri uomini.
In particolare conosco una donna che, nel suo specifico, sì, è IL nome di riferimento per quegli studi.

Non discuto che ci siano campi che interessano di meno alle donne.
O che la forza fisica delle donne sia mediamente inferiore.

Ma quando abbiamo la possibilità, i risultati arrivano eccome.
Non è una novità che i risultati medi degli studenti universitari sono più alti per le femmine -idem per le scuole secondarie.

I problemi arrivano dopo.. quando sì, la donna sta più a casa per seguire figli e casa e marito etc.
Quando per seguire la famiglia così come si ritiene che debba essere seguita, in Italia almeno, la donna fa un passo indietro, e si accontenta di quello che ha già raggiunto.

Spesso, volente o nolente.


----------



## free (19 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Molto.


pubblica una ricettona, dai!
nell'apposita sezione


----------



## Sterminator (19 Luglio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> No, io ho capito, e la mia risposta a quanto da te detto riguardo l'impossibilità della donna di accedere ad alcuni campi è contenuta nei miei post precedenti in questo thread, quindi non ci ritornerò.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda l'eccellenza, visto che la parità è quasi raggiunta in alcuni paesi, in alcuni contesti forse anche superata, fammi un esempio di donna oggi vivente che si è contraddistinta rispetto a tutti i colleghi maschi.
> 
> ...


Io nel 75 ero iscritto a Scienze dell'Informazione, (la nonna di Ingegneria Informatica) e le donne nel corso prevalevano come numero e come coglioni....anche nel programmare (FortranIV, PL1 e Cobol) ci tenevano testa alla grande...fai un discorso assurdo...


----------



## sienne (19 Luglio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma certo. Ma andare a leggere situazioni dove la donna diventa soldato, dove la donna in alcuni campi non eccelle non guadagna etc rispetto all'uomo e sentire lamentele di questo tipo irrita, irrita perchè è come non voler accettare che tra maschi e femmine ci sono differenze fisiche enormi! togliendo poche eccezioni.
> 
> E che minchia, smettetela di rompere i cocomeros ai mariti dicendo, caro mi metti la lampadina che io ho paura, caro.. mi togli le tende che io ho paura..... ma dove hai visto mai un uomo dire, cara mi metti la lampadina che io......:mrgreen::mrgreen: e smettetela su.


Ciao

lascia stare i casi "estremi" o "particolari" ... 

guarda la media ... campi, occupati sia dalla donna che dall'uomo,
nei quali ... non vi può essere differenza di costituzione o di che ne so io ... 
io guadagno notevolmente meno, che il mio compagno,
nonostante abbia più formazione ...

guarda, a casa mia ... noi donne non chiediamo aiuto per certe cose. 
lampadine, caldaia, tubi ... manutenzione ecc. sta nelle mie mani. 
l'unica cosa che ho chiesto ... con la sega elettrica, sry, non me la sento,
pesa un casino ... qui alberi sono grandi ... no, non me la sento! 

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: ... vi sentite forti ehhh ... 

sienne


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Luglio 2013)

Io vedo che l'uguaglianza delle possibilità NON c'è ancora.
Non mi interessa essere considerata forte fisicamente quanto un uomo.
E non mi interessa se le donne sono tendenzialemnte meno brave nell'elettronica o nei motori.

Non mi importa di essere uguali in tutto e per tutto. Non siamo uguali in tutto e per tutto.

Ma.
So perfettamente quanto mi ha pesato contro il semplice fatto che io sia tornata a lavorare dopo che è nata mia figlia.
Cosa che è normalissima per un gran numero di donne nel nostro Paese.
Ma durante la causa, mi è stato sbattuto in faccia come critica, per non essere una brava madre. Tanto per dirne una.

E so quanto ha pesato AL LAVORO, che io sia stata così "irresponsabile" da avere avuto una figlia.
Mentre la maggior parte delle colleghe aspetta di avere 40-45 anni, tanto per andare sul sicuro.

per gli uomini ovviamente è un altro discorso.
"Allora come sta tua moglie?"
"Bene deve partorire oggi/domani/ha partorito la scorsa settimana, le porto un pensierino da quel convegno a Parigi."

Per riuscire ad eccellere, una donna che ne abbia le capacità, deve o non avere famiglia ahimè, oppure avere una famiglia dove DAVVERO le cose si fanno in due. Ed è infinitamente difficile questo...

Conosco due coppie di colleghi, in cui entrambi, marito e moglie, sono ad altissimi livelli.
In una, alla fine cmq lei si è rassegnata a lasciare che fosse lui ad avere più tempo per lavorare.. lui "ci teneva di più" e per amore lei ha fatto un passo indietro.
In un'altra, lei non si è data per vinta, ed ha preteso gli stessi tempi e possibilità del marito, dividendo gli impegni familiari esattamente a metà, etc etc. E si è guadagnata, oltre all'eccellenza, la fama di donna dura e "cattiva".

Non è facile.


----------



## Minerva (19 Luglio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io vedo che l'uguaglianza delle possibilità NON c'è ancora.
> Non mi interessa essere considerata forte fisicamente quanto un uomo.
> E non mi interessa se le donne sono tendenzialemnte meno brave nell'elettronica o nei motori.
> 
> ...


la maternità dovrebbe essere un privilegio ma spesso pesa come una colpa e solo in questi ultimi anni si ragiona pensando che i figli sono della coppia


----------



## Anais (19 Luglio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Conosco due coppie di colleghi, in cui entrambi, marito e moglie, sono ad altissimi livelli.
> In una, alla fine cmq lei si è rassegnata a lasciare che fosse lui ad avere più tempo per lavorare.. lui "ci teneva di più" e per amore lei ha fatto un passo indietro.
> In un'altra, lei non si è data per vinta, ed ha preteso gli stessi tempi e possibilità del marito, dividendo gli impegni familiari esattamente a metà, etc etc. E si è guadagnata, oltre all'eccellenza, la fama di donna dura e "cattiva".
> 
> Non è facile.


E' purtroppo vero.
Anche nel mio ambiente è così.
Le donne che diventano dirigenti o occupano alti ruoli sono praticamente sempre fonte di pettegolezzi, tipo "eh, chissà cosa ha fatto per arrivare lì" e purtroppo non lo insinuano solo gli uomini.
Poi, come una volta hai anche detto tu sfogandoti, il tuo avvocato ti ha confessato che, se tu paradossalmente fossi stata una casaliga o una con un lavoro part time, avresti avuto più possibilità di tempo con tua figlia.
Ti pare giusto?
Ultima cosa...il cognome.
Ma perchè, perchè, ai figli deve andare d'ufficio il cognome del padre?


----------



## Ultimo (19 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> lascia stare i casi "estremi" o "particolari" ...
> 
> ...



Ripeto che in Italia la differenza è minima, ma già l'ho scritto.
Prima mi scrivi lascia perdere i casi particolari, poi scrivi guarda me ? :mrgreen::mrgreen::rotfl:

Trovo inutile e molto degradante per la donna lamentarsi per situazioni che in Italia sono quasi uguali, diventa come un'ammissione di inferiorità quando questa non esiste, soltanto nell'aspetto fisico e in quei ruoli di sport lavoro e via discorrendo che fanno la differenza, dovreste cominciare a darvi una calmatina e rilassarvi, perchè l'uomo non vuole primeggiare perchè è uomo, ma sta nella donna come nell'uomo migliorarsi e purtroppo usare metodi e modi non consoni alla regolarità. 

Ora non parlatemi del mondo, perchè diventa una scusante soltanto per difendersi. 

O devo lamentarmi anch'io d'essere uomo e sapere che esistono uomini che mi fanno vergognare? 

Cogli la differenza nelle ultime righe e noterai la differente reazione che esiste tra femmina e maschio.

Sto facendo esempi estremi, sia chiaro.


----------



## Zod (19 Luglio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non è possibile trovare IL nome -maschile o femminile- che si contraddistingue sopra tutti, indiscutibilmente.
> Grazie al cielo abbiamo tante persone che eccellono.
> 
> E nella scienza, e in particolare nel campo dove lavoro io, conosco di fama e di persona donne che sono eccelse, al pari di uomini eccelsi.
> ...


Abbiamo architetti uomini famosi, stilisti uomini famosi, cuochi famosi, scienziati famosi, persino ballerini (!!!) famosi...imprenditori famosi... Ad esempio nel web, una donna imprenditrice famosa che ha rivoluzionato questo mondo? Eppure il contesto americano dell'ultimo decennio non dovrebbe essere stato particolarmente maschilista.

Ricordo che trovare donne in internet negli anni 90 era come cercare tartufi, c'è voluto Facebook per farvi arrivare in massa, e i vari iPhone, Ipad. Tutti prodotti di una mente maschile.

Tengo a precisare che io sono il primo a sostenere che la differenza unica tra uomo e donna sia nel modo di fare pipì, al netto dell'educazione. Però a volte mi vengono dei dubbi quando faccio ragionamenti come sopra.Le donne sono molto brave nello studio questo lo riconosco, le ho viste, sanno fare i conti, li sanno fare molto bene...

S*B


----------



## Anais (19 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> la maternità dovrebbe essere un privilegio ma spesso pesa come una colpa e solo in questi ultimi anni si ragiona pensando che i figli sono della coppia


Certo. Sono della coppia. 
Ma ora se la mamma lavora troppo o torna a casa alle sette e mezza di sera perchè non lavora nella stessa città...ti assicuro che spesso, se trovi il bastardo, diventa un motivo di "minacce" in caso di separazioni.
A me è stata la prima cosa che è stata chiesta dall'avvocato: "lei, che orari fa di lavoro?"


----------



## Ultimo (19 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Io nel 75 ero iscritto a Scienze dell'Informazione, (la nonna di Ingegneria Informatica) e le donne nel corso prevalevano come numero e come coglioni....anche nel programmare (FortranIV, PL1 e Cobol) ci tenevano testa alla grande...fai un discorso assurdo...



Infatti mica lo scrivono che in maggioranza ci stanno le donne sulla terra. Qua mi fermo altrimenti mi comporto esattamente come loro, lamentandomi. :mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (19 Luglio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io vedo che l'uguaglianza delle possibilità NON c'è ancora.
> Non mi interessa essere considerata forte fisicamente quanto un uomo.
> E non mi interessa se le donne sono tendenzialemnte meno brave nell'elettronica o nei motori.
> 
> ...


Ma infatti la vostra zavorra e' la necessita' della riproduzione della specie...ahahah...che poi tantissime si sentono anche realizzate come madri e ben felici di uscire dagli ambienti ultra competitivi e stressanti...alla lunga il carico di responsabilita' e lo stress diventano una rottura di coglioni cosmica e di solito te ne accorgi quando e' troppo tardi per la famiglia e te ne penti....uomo o donna che sia...

riassunto: 
te ritrovi na' vita di merda...ahahah


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Luglio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ripeto che in Italia la differenza è minima, ma già l'ho scritto.
> Prima mi scrivi lascia perdere i casi particolari, poi scrivi guarda me ? :mrgreen::mrgreen::rotfl:
> 
> Trovo inutile e molto degradante per la donna lamentarsi per situazioni che in Italia sono quasi uguali, diventa come un'ammissione di inferiorità quando questa non esiste, soltanto nell'aspetto fisico e in quei ruoli di sport lavoro e via discorrendo che fanno la differenza, dovreste cominciare a darvi una calmatina e rilassarvi, perchè l'uomo non vuole primeggiare perchè è uomo, ma sta nella donna come nell'uomo migliorarsi e purtroppo usare metodi e modi non consoni alla regolarità.
> ...



Ciao, scusa se mi intrometto.

Io mi lamento quando vedo che le difficoltà mi vengono fatte non per quello che non sono riuscita a raggiungere con le mie capacità, ma in quanto donna.
Ed avendo circolato abbastanza nei pani alti, pur non facendone parte, di discorsi "ok chi prendiamo? Ovviamente non voglio una femmina" ne ho sentiti.

Quindi, mi lamento sì. E più che lamentarmi, denuncio la cosa e la rendo palese.
Perchè è discriminazione.


----------



## Ultimo (19 Luglio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Abbiamo architetti uomini famosi, stilisti uomini famosi, cuochi famosi, scienziati famosi, persino ballerini (!!!) famosi...imprenditori famosi... Ad esempio nel web, una donna imprenditrice famosa che ha rivoluzionato questo mondo? Eppure il contesto americano dell'ultimo decennio non dovrebbe essere stato particolarmente maschilista.
> 
> Ricordo che trovare donne in internet negli anni 90 era come cercare tartufi, c'è voluto Facebook per farvi arrivare in massa, e i vari iPhone, Ipad. Tutti prodotti di una mente maschile.
> 
> ...



:up:


----------



## Ultimo (19 Luglio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ciao, scusa se mi intrometto.
> 
> Io mi lamento quando vedo che le difficoltà mi vengono fatte non per quello che non sono riuscita a raggiungere con le mie capacità, ma in quanto donna.
> Ed avendo circolato abbastanza nei pani alti, pur non facendone parte, di discorsi "ok chi prendiamo? Ovviamente non voglio una femmina" ne ho sentiti.
> ...


*

*
:up:


----------



## Sterminator (19 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> la maternità dovrebbe essere un privilegio ma spesso pesa come una colpa e solo in questi ultimi anni si ragiona pensando che i figli sono della coppia


Ma i figli, essendo la futura sopravvivenza degli stati, "appartengono" ad essi e solo gli stati dementi come il nostro non agevolano la figliolanza avviandosi verso il suicidio...


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Luglio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Abbiamo architetti uomini famosi, stilisti uomini famosi, cuochi famosi, scienziati famosi, persino ballerini (!!!) famosi...imprenditori famosi... Ad esempio nel web, una donna imprenditrice famosa che ha rivoluzionato questo mondo? Eppure il contesto americano dell'ultimo decennio non dovrebbe essere stato particolarmente maschilista.
> 
> Ricordo che trovare donne in internet negli anni 90 era come cercare tartufi, c'è voluto Facebook per farvi arrivare in massa, e i vari iPhone, Ipad. Tutti prodotti di una mente maschile.
> 
> ...


E davvero non ti vengono in mente ballerine, cantanti, Coco Chanel, artiste, scienziate (ma le vuoi solo vive? QUindi anche gli scenziati maschi morti sono fuori?) medici, imprenditrici?
Io coi nomi faccio schifo ammetto :mrgreen:

Nella scienza, guarda, l'ultimo convegno dove sono andata finalmente c'era parità non solo nel numero di partecipanti ma anche di talk e review talk, e se guardi gli elenchi mondiali, nella top ten ci sono maschi E femmine in pari numero.

Attenzione. Come risultato scientifico. Come riconoscimento e posto... quella è un'altra storia :singleeye:


----------



## Sterminator (19 Luglio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Abbiamo architetti uomini famosi, stilisti uomini famosi, cuochi famosi, scienziati famosi, persino ballerini (!!!) famosi...imprenditori famosi... Ad esempio nel web, una donna imprenditrice famosa che ha rivoluzionato questo mondo? Eppure il contesto americano dell'ultimo decennio non dovrebbe essere stato particolarmente maschilista.
> 
> Ricordo che trovare donne in internet negli anni 90 era come cercare tartufi, c'è voluto Facebook per farvi arrivare in massa, e i vari iPhone, Ipad. Tutti prodotti di una mente maschile.
> 
> ...


ma che discorsi...ahahah...che poi i geni che magnifichi, Steve Job e Bill Gates fossero dei ladri matricolati di idee altrui, non conta?...l'importante e' che abbiano rubato le idee ad altri maschi,neh?...ahahah


----------



## Minerva (19 Luglio 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Certo. Sono della coppia.
> Ma ora se la mamma lavora troppo o torna a casa alle sette e mezza di sera perchè non lavora nella stessa città...ti assicuro che spesso, se trovi il bastardo, diventa un motivo di "minacce" in caso di separazioni.
> A me è stata la prima cosa che è stata chiesta dall'avvocato: "lei, che orari fa di lavoro?"


e quanti altri casi potremmo citare .come tutte le volte che in un colloquio di lavoro si chiede ad una donna fertile se è intenzionata a rimanere incinta...qualcuno ha chiesto mai ad un uomo se vuole figli in questa situazione?


----------



## Ultimo (19 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma i figli, essendo la futura sopravvivenza degli stati, "appartengono" ad essi e solo gli stati dementi come il nostro non agevolano la figliolanza avviandosi verso il suicidio...



Infatti la natura porta ad avere più femmine, il nostro stato è proprio demente non solo suicidandosi, ma essendone contento. 

La natura a volte sbaglia, doveva creare l'uomo ermafrodito aauahahhaahahahahahahahahhaa 









Meno male che la natura sbaglia poche volte.


----------



## Anais (19 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> e quanti altri casi potremmo citare .come tutte le volte che in un colloquio di lavoro si chiede ad una donna fertile se è intenzionata a rimanere incinta...qualcuno ha chiesto mai ad un uomo se vuole figli in questa situazione?


Infatti ce ne sono a bizzeffe di casi.


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> e quanti altri casi potremmo citare .come tutte le volte che in un colloquio di lavoro si chiede ad una donna fertile se è intenzionata a rimanere incinta...qualcuno ha chiesto mai ad un uomo se vuole figli in questa situazione?



All'estero, almeno in alcuni Paesi, è VIETATO fare questo tipo di domande.
Non ti possono neppure chiedere se hai già figli, se sei sposata.


----------



## Zod (19 Luglio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ciao, scusa se mi intrometto.
> 
> Io mi lamento quando vedo che le difficoltà mi vengono fatte non per quello che non sono riuscita a raggiungere con le mie capacità, ma in quanto donna.
> Ed avendo circolato abbastanza nei pani alti, pur non facendone parte, di discorsi "ok chi prendiamo? Ovviamente non voglio una femmina" ne ho sentiti.
> ...


Uno dei motivi per cui i figli vengono "collocati" dalle madri è che il padre lavora e non può seguirli. Quella che tu consideri una ingiustizia noi la viviamo da sempre. 

Per quanto riguarda la discriminazione sul lavoro spesso sono peggio i "capi" donne che quelli maschi. 

Penso che in una logica aziendale tesa alla massimizzazione del profitto, la maternità possa coesistere solo con delle forzature. Non è un problema di maschio/femmina, ma di sistema economico. Stiamo tutti a fare una gara che non si capisce dove dovrebbe portare, a farci stare meglio domani da vecchi, sacrificando l'oggi.

S*B


----------



## Sterminator (19 Luglio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> All'estero, almeno in alcuni Paesi, è VIETATO fare questo tipo di domande.
> Non ti possono neppure chiedere se hai già figli, se sei sposata.


Che so', gli stessi stati che concedono forse aiuti per la maternita'?...ma che stati fessi, gesu'....soldi buttati.....ahahah


----------



## Zod (19 Luglio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> All'estero, almeno in alcuni Paesi, è VIETATO fare questo tipo di domande.
> Non ti possono neppure chiedere se hai già figli, se sei sposata.


All'estero ti assumono anche se sei visibilmente in attesa.


----------



## Ultimo (19 Luglio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Uno dei motivi per cui i figli vengono "collocati" dalle madri è che il padre lavora e non può seguirli. Quella che tu consideri una ingiustizia noi la viviamo da sempre.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda la discriminazione sul lavoro spesso sono peggio i "capi" donne che quelli maschi.
> 
> ...



Grande!! Grande anche perchè ti fermi nella risposta non andando oltre imitando una lamentela fine a se stessa e prettamente femminile. :mrgreen:


----------



## Anais (19 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Che so', gli stessi stati che concedono forse aiuti per la maternita'?...ma che stati fessi, gesu'....soldi buttati.....ahahah


Ci sono aziende (pochissime anche qui in Italia e tutte di appartanenza straniera) che mettono a disposizione anche degli asilo nido per i figli dei dipendenti.


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Luglio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Uno dei motivi per cui i figli vengono "collocati" dalle madri è che il padre lavora e non può seguirli. Quella che tu consideri una ingiustizia noi la viviamo da sempre.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda la discriminazione sul lavoro spesso sono peggio i "capi" donne che quelli maschi.
> 
> ...



Ma anche la madre lavora.
Si può fare in due.
IN DUE. Questo è il punto.

E la logica aziendale di cui parli si ritrova anche in posti dove non si tratta di aziende, dove il potenziale del cervello delle persone è importante anche dopo 5 mesi di assenza dal lavoro.

Io non sono in gare come genere. Non voglio che le donne siano migliori o peggiori degli uomini.
Vorrei che alla linea di partenza, non allaccino tra loro le stringhe delle scarpe a tutte le femmine così di default, dicendo pure che è nella nostra natura, che non dobbiamo lamentarci, che il mondo va così.

Va così una cippa...


----------



## Minerva (19 Luglio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Uno dei motivi per cui i figli vengono "collocati" dalle madri è che il padre lavora e non può seguirli. Quella che tu consideri una ingiustizia noi la viviamo da sempre.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda la discriminazione sul lavoro *spesso sono peggio i "capi" donne che quelli maschi. *
> 
> ...


e questo lo diresti su quali basi visto che tale eventuale capo donna avrà avuto a sua volta le stesse difficoltà?


----------



## Sterminator (19 Luglio 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Ci sono aziende (pochissime anche qui in Italia e tutte di appartanenza straniera) che mettono a disposizione anche degli asilo nido per i figli dei dipendenti.


Ma siamo un popoli di kazzoni e governati da kazzoni ancora piu' grandi svenduti al soldo del nemico....da una seria lotta all'evasione ed alla corruzione (150+60 miliardi di euro) arriverebbero le risorse per favorire la maternita', l'istruzione pubblica semi o totalmente gratuita, la ricerca di base, il rilancio del tessuto industriale etcetc  che solo a pensarci che non si fa, mi girano le palle a mille...


----------



## Ultimo (19 Luglio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma anche la madre lavora.
> *Si può fare in due.
> IN DUE. Questo è il punto.*
> 
> ...


Con questo esempio preso come massima comune l'uomo salterebbe di gioa.


----------



## Anais (19 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma siamo un popoli di kazzoni e governati da kazzoni ancora piu' grandi svenduti al soldo del nemico....da una seria lotta all'evasione ed alla corruzione (150+60 miliardi di euro) arriverebbero le risorse per favorire la maternita', l'istruzione pubblica semi o totalmente gratuita, la ricerca di base, il rilancio del tessuto industriale etcetc  che solo a pensarci che non si fa, mi girano le palle a mille...


Sono d'accordo


----------



## sienne (19 Luglio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> *Uno dei motivi per cui i figli vengono "collocati" dalle madri è che il padre lavora e non può seguirli.* Quella che tu consideri una ingiustizia noi la viviamo da sempre.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda la discriminazione sul lavoro spesso sono peggio i "capi" donne che quelli maschi.
> 
> ...



Ciao Zod,

lo dici tu stesso ... 
donna prevalentemente a casa ... per crescere i figli. 
rinuncia, in alcuni casi, di seguire una carriera. 

la formazione e di come gestire la famiglia ... è una decisione della coppia!
nessuno ti costringe a seguire un determinato modello. 
ma sei costretto, a doverti adeguare alle possibilità ... 

e le possibilità chi le fa?

inoltre, per quanti anni e anni ... i padri, che si separavano dalla famiglia,
non si lamentavano per nulla, che la prole rimanesse dalla donna ... 
lo ritenevano giusto ... 

per fortuna, ora, sempre più uomini reclamano! ... 
perché anche questo aspetto fa parte della parità ... 

sienne


----------



## Zod (19 Luglio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma anche la madre lavora.
> Si può fare in due.
> IN DUE. Questo è il punto.
> 
> ...


Gli uomini quando si trovano in difficoltà aumentano l'impegno. Le donne invece si lamentano. Io sono per la parità a tutti i livelli, anche perchè al momento ho l'impressione di rimetterci nell'essere maschio. Quello che per voi è un sacrificio, ritirarvi dallo schifoso mondo del lavoro fatto di stress, obblighi e rospi ingoiati, per passare il tempo a fare quella che è la cosa più bella al mondo, e cioè crescere i figli, lo vorrei poter fare per me. 

S*B


----------



## Sterminator (19 Luglio 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo


E sti coglioni compresi i grillini ci scassano la uallera pe' gli scontrini e gli spiccioli dei privilegi della casta...il governo che s'arrabatta pe' trova' 4 miliardi pe' leva' l'IMU...ahahah...siamo proprio na' repubblica delle banane....ahahah


----------



## Ultimo (19 Luglio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Zod,
> 
> lo dici tu stesso ...
> donna prevalentemente a casa ... per crescere i figli.
> ...



Infatti che scrissi io? ci sono sentenze! dico! sentenze! dove l'uomo è dovuto ricorrere per prendere la paternità, e voi state a lamentarvi di cosa? quando in partenza la vostra lamentela raggiunta una certa parità, va oltre, e va soltanto nella vostra direzione, datevi una calmatina ripeto.


----------



## sienne (19 Luglio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Con questo esempio preso come massima comune l'uomo salterebbe di gioa.


Ciao Ultimo,

si, salterebbe di gioia è vero!

ma la possibilità, spesso, non viene dato. 
troppi posti li puoi occupare solo al 100% ... 

ma tutto è intorcigliato ... una cosa dipende dall'altra. 


sienne


----------



## Zod (19 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> e questo lo diresti su quali basi visto che tale eventuale capo donna avrà avuto a sua volta le stesse difficoltà?


Sulla base di ciò che vedo e sento. E non tutte le donne sono passate per la gavetta.

S*B


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Luglio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Gli uomini quando si trovano in difficoltà aumentano l'impegno. Le donne invece si lamentano. Io sono per la parità a tutti i livelli, anche perchè al momento ho l'impressione di rimetterci nell'essere maschio. *Quello che per voi è un sacrificio, ritirarvi dallo schifoso mondo del lavoro fatto di stress, obblighi e rospi ingoiati, per passare il tempo a fare quella che è la cosa più bella al mondo, e cioè crescere i figli, lo vorrei poter fare per me.
> *
> S*B




Ti lamenti che non hai possibilità di scelta.

Anche io mi lamento di non avere possibilità di scelta.
Lascia che io scelga da sola se voglio o no ingoiare i rospi etc.


----------



## Ultimo (19 Luglio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Gli uomini quando si trovano in difficoltà aumentano l'impegno. Le donne invece si lamentano. Io sono per la parità a tutti i livelli, anche perchè al momento ho l'impressione di rimetterci nell'essere maschio. Quello che per voi è un sacrificio, ritirarvi dallo schifoso mondo del lavoro fatto di stress, obblighi e rospi ingoiati, per passare il tempo a fare quella che è la cosa più bella al mondo, e cioè crescere i figli, lo vorrei poter fare per me.
> 
> S*B



Lo ripeto, sei un grande.


----------



## Ultimo (19 Luglio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Sulla base di ciò che vedo e sento. E non tutte le donne sono passate per la gavetta.
> 
> S*B



.........


----------



## Minerva (19 Luglio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> *Gli uomini quando si trovano in difficoltà aumentano l'impegno. Le donne invece si lamentano*. Io sono per la parità a tutti i livelli, anche perchè al momento ho l'impressione di rimetterci nell'essere maschio. Quello che per voi è un sacrificio, ritirarvi dallo schifoso mondo del lavoro fatto di stress, obblighi e rospi ingoiati, per passare il tempo a fare quella che è la cosa più bella al mondo, e cioè crescere i figli, lo vorrei poter fare per me.
> 
> S*B


questa è davvero bella. nel mondo in cui vivo io è l'esatto contrario...è anche vero che continuare a fare discorsi di questo tipo è infantile ...e non mi va di lamentarmi:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (19 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> questa è davvero bella. nel mondo in cui vivo io è l'esatto contrario...*è anche vero che continuare a fare discorsi di questo tipo è infantile ...*e non mi va di lamentarmi:mrgreen:



...... :mrgreen:


----------



## sienne (19 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> questa è davvero bella. nel mondo in cui vivo io è l'esatto contrario...è anche vero che continuare a fare discorsi di questo tipo è infantile ...e non mi va di lamentarmi:mrgreen:



Ciao Minerva,

ti quoto!

nel mio mondo è anche così ... 

sienne


----------



## Zod (19 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> questa è davvero bella. nel mondo in cui vivo io è l'esatto contrario...è anche vero che continuare a fare discorsi di questo tipo è infantile ...e non mi va di lamentarmi:mrgreen:


Mah...alla fine ognuno parla per quello che ha vissuto, e metabolizzato a suo modo. L'unica certezza è che nel lungo periodo gli squilibri tendono a ricomporsi, e che le oscillazioni sono causate dalla somma di tutti i comportamenti.

S*B


----------



## Ultimo (19 Luglio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Mah...alla fine ognuno parla per quello che ha vissuto, e metabolizzato a suo modo. L'unica certezza è che nel lungo periodo gli squilibri tendono a ricomporsi, e che le oscillazioni sono causate dalla somma di tutti i comportamenti.
> 
> S*B



Quasi quasi ti broccolo, sallo!


----------



## Anais (19 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E sti coglioni compresi i grillini ci scassano la uallera pe' gli scontrini e gli spiccioli dei privilegi della casta...il governo che s'arrabatta pe' trova' 4 miliardi pe' leva' l'IMU...ahahah...siamo proprio na' repubblica delle banane....ahahah


Ma solo in Italia si poteva arrivare a dare così tanti voti ai grillini.
Quando si è nelle canne più totali che si fa? Si spara a vuoto


----------



## free (19 Luglio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Gli uomini quando si trovano in difficoltà aumentano l'impegno. Le donne invece si lamentano. Io sono per la parità a tutti i livelli, anche perchè al momento ho l'impressione di rimetterci nell'essere maschio. Quello che per voi è un sacrificio, ritirarvi dallo schifoso mondo del lavoro fatto di stress, obblighi e rospi ingoiati, per passare il tempo a fare quella che è la cosa più bella al mondo, e cioè crescere i figli, lo vorrei poter fare per me.
> 
> S*B



ma infatti, vediamo un po' in che razza di mondo viviamo
fare carriera per fare cosa? per essere ingranaggi del mercato, che ormai non serve  noi, ma al contrario siamo noi poveri pirla di consumatori che serviamo al mercato...
secondo me dovremmo imparare a riconsiderare seriamente le cose importanti della vita, che alla fine permettono di vivere bene, ciascuno secondo la propria indole


----------



## Sterminator (19 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> questa è davvero bella. nel mondo in cui vivo io è l'esatto contrario...è anche vero che continuare a fare discorsi di questo tipo è infantile ...e non mi va di lamentarmi:mrgreen:


Evidentemente Zod sara' un padreterno e lavorando in paradiso nun je  capitano uomini che se lamentano ed anzi aumentano l'impegno  pure volentieri..ahahah...proprio na' roba paradisiaca...ahahah..solo io evidentemente avro' incocciato in 30 e passa anni di attivita'  in proprio, tutto l'universo mondo de mediocri che c'impesta...ammazza che sfiga che c'ho...ahahah


----------



## Ultimo (19 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma infatti, vediamo un po' in che razza di mondo viviamo
> fare carriera per fare cosa? per essere ingranaggi del mercato, che ormai non serve  noi, ma al contrario siamo noi poveri pirla di consumatori che serviamo al mercato...
> secondo me dovremmo imparare a riconsiderare seriamente le cose importanti della vita, che alla fine permettono di vivere bene, ciascuno secondo la propria indole


Se posso, il verde è mio.


----------



## Ultimo (19 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Evidentemente Zod sara' un padreterno e lavorando in paradiso nun je  capitano uomini che se lamentano ed anzi aumentano l'impegno  pure volentieri..ahahah...proprio na' roba paradisiaca...ahahah..solo io evidentemente avro' incocciato in 30 e passa anni di attivita'  in proprio, tutto l'universo mondo de mediocri che c'impesta...ammazza che sfiga che c'ho...ahahah



C'hai la calamita!! :mrgreen: minchia t'immagino per come sei, nella realtà! che dolori!!!!! :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (19 Luglio 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Ma solo in Italia si poteva arrivare a dare così tanti voti ai grillini.
> Quando si è nelle canne più totali che si fa? Si spara a vuoto


Le canne me sa che se le so' fatte prima de vota', visto il voto cosi' alla cazzo...ahahah...comunque vi annuncio che c'e' un progetto serio per riunificare la sinistra itavichia in una grande realta'...si sta lavorando anche sul superamento dei personalismi e sembra che ci sia accordo..siamo all'ultimo giro...se se perde, il paese e' condannato al declino inarrestabile.....incrociamo tutti "i diti" pure dei piedi...ahahah


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Luglio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> *Gli uomini quando si trovano in difficoltà aumentano l'impegno. Le donne invece si lamentano.* Io sono per la parità a tutti i livelli, anche perchè al momento ho l'impressione di rimetterci nell'essere maschio. Quello che per voi è un sacrificio, ritirarvi dallo schifoso mondo del lavoro fatto di stress, obblighi e rospi ingoiati, per passare il tempo a fare quella che è la cosa più bella al mondo, e cioè crescere i figli, lo vorrei poter fare per me.
> 
> S*B


[video=youtube;P42aRKpqKkI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P42aRKpqKkI[/video]


----------



## sienne (19 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma infatti, vediamo un po' in che razza di mondo viviamo
> fare carriera per fare cosa? per essere ingranaggi del mercato, che ormai non serve  noi, ma al contrario siamo noi poveri pirla di consumatori che serviamo al mercato...
> secondo me dovremmo imparare a riconsiderare seriamente le cose importanti della vita, che alla fine permettono di vivere bene, ciascuno secondo la propria indole


Ciao free,

ecco, toccato il punto!

fare carriera per fare cosa, infatti. 
ma guarda, a me piacerebbe tanto ritornare a fare quello che facevo prima. 
perché vi è interesse, passione ecc. ... ma dovrei seguire "i paletti" ... 
cioè, solo al 150% è possibile ... e qui casca l'asino ... 

ho scelto di fare un altra cosa. dove vi è possibilità di fare part-time ... 
mi appaga abbastanza ... per fortuna ... 
e per fortuna ... consumo, mi basta poco ...  ...

sienne


----------



## Anais (19 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Le canne me sa che se le so' fatte prima de vota', visto il voto cosi' alla cazzo...ahahah...comunque vi annuncio che c'e' un progetto serio per riunificare la sinistra itavichia in una grande realta'...si sta lavorando anche sul superamento dei personalismi e sembra che ci sia accordo..siamo all'ultimo giro...se se perde, il paese e' condannato al declino inarrestabile.....incrociamo tutti "i diti" pure dei piedi...ahahah


Speriamo bene...


----------



## free (19 Luglio 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Speriamo bene...



...o anche spariamo bene
nel senso di mira


----------



## Ultimo (19 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ...o anche spariamo bene
> nel senso di mira



.. cit: Spider


----------



## Anais (19 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ...o anche spariamo bene
> nel senso di mira


ahahahah.
Si, anche!


----------



## Nocciola (19 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> e quanti altri casi potremmo citare .come tutte le volte che in un colloquio di lavoro si chiede ad una donna fertile se è intenzionata a rimanere incinta...qualcuno ha chiesto mai ad un uomo se vuole figli in questa situazione?


E in alcuni casi fanno bene e lo duco da donna che lavora in una multinazionale.
Finché ci saranno donne (e non sono la minoranza) che fanno un test di gravidanza e restano a casa in maternitá anticipata. Restano a casa 3 anni e poi tornano e dopo due mesi sono incinta un altra volta, oppure ogni due per tre stanno a casa giorni per il figlio che ha due linee di febbre.
Per non parlare di figli delle mie colleghe che hanno fatto vaccinazioni di tutto i tipi, visto il numero di assenze con questa giustificazione
Finché non capiremo che certe domande o atteggiamenti siamo noi che li causiamo non andremo da nessuna parte.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Luglio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ecco vedi? troppo spesso scrivete mettendomi in bocca parole che mie non sono. esistono sentenze che hanno dato ragione al marito, che gli hanno dato la paternità a patto che la moglie non l'abbia presa. Ciò a dire che *la paternità esiste, e per come ho già scritto esiste soltanto se la madre non la piglia.
> *
> Riguardo all'altro discorso ne facevo uno che era semplice, dove l'uomo non avendo fisime mentali non sta a dire o scrivere, "minchia voglio l'uguaglianza!" "mi sento come se fossi sottovalutato". Questo nonostante adesso l'uguaglianza è stata stabilità con pro e contro, voi donne state sempre a menarvela lamentandovi.


Che scoperte! Non è possibile l'astensione facoltativa di entrambi i genitori per questioni economiche. E' evidente che se una allatta al seno deve prenderla lei, ad esempio. Ti ho solo risposto con un esempio che conosco perché dicevi che non la prende nessuno. Evidentemente l'uguaglianza non c'è se ci sono lamentele. Si lamenta chi sta male non chi sta bene, se non per sminuire le lamentele di chi ne ha tutte le ragioni.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> E in alcuni casi fanno bene e lo duco da donna che lavora in una multinazionale.
> Finché ci saranno donne (e non sono la minoranza) che fanno un test di gravidanza e restano a casa in maternitá anticipata. Restano a casa 3 anni e poi tornano e dopo due mesi sono incinta un altra volta, oppure ogni due per tre stanno a casa giorni per il figlio che ha due linee di febbre.
> Per non parlare di figli delle mie colleghe che hanno fatto vaccinazioni di tutto i tipi, visto il numero di assenze con questa giustificazione
> Finché non capiremo che certe domande o atteggiamenti siamo noi che li causiamo non andremo da nessuna parte.


Il senso di colpa avvertito dalla donna di certo non aiuta, trasmette malessere anche ai figli


----------



## Zod (19 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> E in alcuni casi fanno bene e lo duco da donna che lavora in una multinazionale.
> Finché ci saranno donne (e non sono la minoranza) che fanno un test di gravidanza e restano a casa in maternitá anticipata. Restano a casa 3 anni e poi tornano e dopo due mesi sono incinta un altra volta, oppure ogni due per tre stanno a casa giorni per il figlio che ha due linee di febbre.
> Per non parlare di figli delle mie colleghe che hanno fatto vaccinazioni di tutto i tipi, visto il numero di assenze con questa giustificazione
> Finché non capiremo che certe domande o atteggiamenti siamo noi che li causiamo non andremo da nessuna parte.


È la sindrome del furbo, un morbo scoperto in Italia nei primi del 900, colpisce uomini e donne indistintamente. È anche alla base del tradimento. La ricerca sta facendo passi avanti, ma resta ancora molto da fare.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Luglio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non è possibile trovare IL nome -maschile o femminile- che si contraddistingue sopra tutti, indiscutibilmente.
> Grazie al cielo abbiamo tante persone che eccellono.
> 
> E nella scienza, e in particolare nel campo dove lavoro io, conosco di fama e di persona donne che sono eccelse, al pari di uomini eccelsi.
> ...


Giusto tutto. Ma sono cose evidenti (non per sminuirti, anzi!) se è necessario dirle è già una prova di difficoltà di comprensione dei fattori che concorrono allo sviluppo dei popoli e delle persone. Basti pensare che solo nel '38 sorprendeva che un nero vincesse le olimpiadi contro un ariano. Sarebbe servito spiegare che lo sport se lo possono permettere coloro che possono non lavorare?
Ma tu ti appassioni a queste discussioni datate e "razziste"? Avallare questo metodi di discussione è dare ragione a chi usa gli stessi argomenti a scopi razzisti. Tanto chi ha paura della parità troverà sempre argomenti per creare distinzioni e classifiche. Non potendo negare, ad esempio, il valore culturale ed economico degli ebrei li si è accusati delle peggiori cose. Creare schieramenti e difendersi anche su aspetti che non interessano (non mi interessa fare una gara di sollevamento pesi, altrimenti potrei proporre una gara di parto per sbaragliare tutti :mexican non fa che rafforzare un contrasto individuale che non ha ragione di esistere: esistono cretini, intelligenti, ignoranti e colti, generosi e meschini e squallidi di entrambi i sessi.


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Giusto tutto. Ma sono cose evidenti (non per sminuirti, anzi!) se è necessario dirle è già una prova di difficoltà di comprensione dei fattori che concorrono allo sviluppo dei popoli e delle persone. Basti pensare che solo nel '38 sorprendeva che un nero vincesse le olimpiadi contro un ariano. Sarebbe servito spiegare che lo sport se lo possono permettere coloro che possono non lavorare?
> Ma tu ti appassioni a queste discussioni datate e "razziste"? Avallare questo metodi di discussione è dare ragione a chi usa gli stessi argomenti a scopi razzisti. Tanto chi ha paura della parità troverà sempre argomenti per creare distinzioni e classifiche. *Non potendo negare, ad esempio, il valore culturale ed economico degli ebrei li si è accusati delle peggiori cose.* Creare schieramenti e difendersi anche su aspetti che non interessano (non mi interessa fare una gara di sollevamento pesi, altrimenti potrei proporre una gara di parto per sbaragliare tutti :mexican non fa che rafforzare un contrasto individuale che non ha ragione di esistere: esistono cretini, intelligenti, ignoranti e colti, generosi e meschini e squallidi di entrambi i sessi.


No no. E' proprio per l'aspetto squisitamente economico che vengono "accusati".


----------



## Ultimo (19 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Che scoperte! Non è possibile l'astensione facoltativa di entrambi i genitori per questioni economiche. E' evidente che se una allatta al seno deve prenderla lei, ad esempio. Ti ho solo risposto con un esempio che conosco perché dicevi che non la prende nessuno. Evidentemente l'uguaglianza non c'è se ci sono lamentele. Si lamenta chi sta male non chi sta bene, se non per sminuire le lamentele di chi ne ha tutte le ragioni.



Che scoperte? :mrgreen: ho dovuto scriverlo diverse volte! altro che scoperta! :rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (19 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Giusto tutto. Ma sono cose evidenti (non per sminuirti, anzi!) se è necessario dirle è già una prova di difficoltà di comprensione dei fattori che concorrono allo sviluppo dei popoli e delle persone. Basti pensare che solo nel '38 sorprendeva che un nero vincesse le olimpiadi contro un ariano. Sarebbe servito spiegare che lo sport se lo possono permettere coloro che possono non lavorare?
> Ma tu ti appassioni a queste discussioni datate e "razziste"? Avallare questo metodi di discussione è dare ragione a chi usa gli stessi argomenti a scopi razzisti. Tanto chi ha paura della parità troverà sempre argomenti per creare distinzioni e classifiche. *Non potendo negare, ad esempio, il valore culturale ed economico degli ebrei li si è accusati delle peggiori cose.* Creare schieramenti e difendersi anche su aspetti che non interessano (non mi interessa fare una gara di sollevamento pesi, altrimenti potrei proporre una gara di parto per sbaragliare tutti :mexican non fa che rafforzare un contrasto individuale che non ha ragione di esistere: esistono cretini, intelligenti, ignoranti e colti, generosi e meschini e squallidi di entrambi i sessi.


Sugli ebrei ci sarebbe da aprire una parentesi enorme....e dovremmo cominciare dal loro Talmud che intima di fare le peggio cose contro i cristiani, per loro Goim (maiali).... pero' nei secoli non hanno contribuito a ripulirsi della nomea ed hanno approfittato del fatto che i re ed i signori gl'impedivano di accedere a professioni che non fossero altre che quelle dell'usura, che tra l'altro la loro Bibbia e' l'unica che non la condanna mentre la nostra si', anche se i banchieri cristiani aggiravano il divieto del diritto canonico con il contractum trinius...per non parlare poi di che cazzo combinano in Palestina ed in giro per il mondo ancora adesso....percio' nun so mica tanto spetteguless...ahahah


----------



## Sterminator (19 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No no. E' proprio per l'aspetto squisitamente economico che vengono "accusati".


Che sintesi di merda...ahahah


----------



## Brunetta (19 Luglio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma anche la madre lavora.
> Si può fare in due.
> IN DUE. Questo è il punto.
> 
> ...


Dici che è per questo che si sono diffuse le decolté col tacco?:carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (19 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No no. E' proprio per l'aspetto squisitamente economico che vengono "accusati".


Ma la povertà o la non accumulazione di ricchezze per altri gruppi sono stati usati come prova di inferiorità. Chi vuole distinguere e discriminare trova sempre qualcosa su cui puntare. Naturalmente non era mia intenzione innescare una discussione che desse la stura a pregiudizi antisemiti. Mi sono già bastati quelli sulle donne. Passo e chiudo.


----------



## Minerva (19 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> E in alcuni casi fanno bene e lo duco da donna che lavora in una multinazionale.
> Finché ci saranno donne (e non sono la minoranza) che fanno un test di gravidanza e restano a casa in maternitá anticipata. Restano a casa 3 anni e poi tornano e dopo due mesi sono incinta un altra volta, oppure ogni due per tre stanno a casa giorni per il figlio che ha due linee di febbre.
> Per non parlare di figli delle mie colleghe che hanno fatto vaccinazioni di tutto i tipi, visto il numero di assenze con questa giustificazione
> Finché non capiremo che certe domande o atteggiamenti siamo noi che li causiamo non andremo da nessuna parte.


io parlo di donne che vivono il lavoro seriamente e i casi citati equivalgono a quelle di uomini assenteisti per mille motivi e se avessero queste "possibilità" le userebbero tranquillamente.
con tutte le problematiche dolenti che ha la maternità che tu vada a cercare questi casi mi sembra sorprendente


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma la povertà o la non accumulazione di ricchezze per altri gruppi sono stati usati come prova di inferiorità. Chi vuole distinguere e discriminare trova sempre qualcosa su cui puntare. Naturalmente non era mia intenzione innescare una discussione che desse la stura a pregiudizi antisemiti. Mi sono già bastati quelli sulle donne. Passo e chiudo.


Lasciamo perdere, dai.


----------



## Sterminator (19 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma la povertà o la non accumulazione di ricchezze per altri gruppi sono stati usati come prova di inferiorità. Chi vuole distinguere e discriminare trova sempre qualcosa su cui puntare. Naturalmente non era mia intenzione innescare una discussione che desse la stura a pregiudizi antisemiti. Mi sono già bastati quelli sulle donne. Passo e chiudo.


Pregiudizi antisemiti un par de balle, almeno nel mio caso...poi cosa combinino in Palestina e' a disposizione di chi vuole informarsi anziche' beatificare senza istituire manco il processo canonico e ad cazzum...ahahah


----------



## Minerva (19 Luglio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Gli uomini quando si trovano in difficoltà aumentano l'impegno. Le donne invece si lamentano. Io sono per la parità a tutti i livelli, anche perchè al momento ho l'impressione di rimetterci nell'essere maschio. Quello che per voi è un sacrificio, ritirarvi dallo schifoso mondo del lavoro fatto di stress, obblighi e rospi ingoiati, per passare il tempo a fare quella che è la cosa più bella al mondo, e cioè crescere i figli, lo vorrei poter fare per me.
> 
> S*B


 devo poter scegliere cosa desidero fare e se non mi va di rinunciare né alla carriera, né ai figli ne ho facoltà senza sentirmi per questo meno madre o meno professionista.


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> devo poter scegliere cosa desidero fare e se non mi va di rinunciare né alla carriera, né ai figli ne ho facoltà senza sentirmi per questo meno madre o meno professionista.



Con questa frase però al momento attuale rientri di diritto nel settore della letteratura fantascientifica 

Frase che condivido, sia ben chiaro..


----------



## Nocciola (19 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> io parlo di donne che vivono il lavoro seriamente e i casi citati equivalgono a quelle di uomini assenteisti per mille motivi e se avessero queste "possibilità" le userebbero tranquillamente.
> con tutte le problematiche dolenti che ha la maternità che tu vada a cercare questi casi mi sembra sorprendente


Perchè non sono casi isolati. E per colpa di questi casi donne come tee nausicaa e molte altre subiscono domande di un certo tipo
Lotto tutti i giorni con le lementele di donne che si incazzano per come sono trattate e non si rendono conto che siamo le prime colpevoli di questo
Che poi la donna in generale sia discriminata non vi è dubbio infatti non sono intervenuta sul resto ma solo quando hai palesato il fastidio per certe domande durante i colloqui


----------



## Minerva (19 Luglio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Con questa frase però al momento attuale rientri di diritto nel settore della letteratura fantascientifica
> 
> Frase che condivido, sia ben chiaro..


il lavoro più grosso è quello che riguarda i nostri sensi di colpa


----------



## free (19 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> devo poter scegliere cosa desidero fare e se non mi va di rinunciare né alla carriera, né ai figli ne ho facoltà senza sentirmi per questo meno madre o meno professionista.



guarda che detta così, risulta piuttosto irritante!
la vita è fatta di compromessi, che bisogna avere il buon senso di applicare, secondo me
mica tutto è dovuto!


----------



## Hellseven (19 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> guarda che detta così, risulta piuttosto irritante!
> *la vita è fatta di compromessi, *che bisogna avere il buon senso di applicare, secondo me
> mica tutto è dovuto!


:amici::umile::applauso:Te lo devo :smile:


----------



## sienne (19 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> guarda che detta così, risulta piuttosto irritante!
> la vita è fatta di compromessi, che bisogna avere il buon senso di applicare, secondo me
> mica tutto è dovuto!


Ciao free,

guarda, sono la prima a sottoscrivere ...

ma quando il tuo compromesso, è dovuto ad una discriminante ... 
noti, che allora, al barriera è dovuta a dei preconcetti ... 
e non a un limite del sistema ...

sienne


----------



## Sole (19 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perchè non sono casi isolati. E per colpa di questi casi donne come tee nausicaa e molte altre subiscono domande di un certo tipo
> Lotto tutti i giorni con le lementele di* donne che si incazzano per come sono trattate e non si rendono conto che siamo le prime colpevoli di questo*
> Che poi la donna in generale sia discriminata non vi è dubbio infatti non sono intervenuta sul resto ma solo quando hai palesato il fastidio per certe domande durante i colloqui


Non sono minimamente d'accordo. Il fatto che qualcuno abusi di certi diritti non significa che chi è onesto e si presenta a un colloquio debba subirne le conseguenze. I diritti sono inviolabili. Se si è in presenza di un abuso, si proceda a controlli più stretti piuttosto, senza fare selezioni del personale sulla base di allusioni che io trovo un po' svilenti e che, personalmente, non riesco a giustificare. Il punto è che la maternità, anche quando è regolare e non c'è alcun abuso, è una rottura di palle per il datore di lavoro e l'azienda. Grazie al cavolo che lo è. Ma personalmente felice di vivere in un paese in cui, se mio figlio sta male e non so a chi lasciarlo, mi permette di stare a casa ad occuparmi di lui anziché costringermi a mandarlo all'asilo o a scuola con vomito, febbre e quant'altro.


----------



## Minerva (19 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> guarda che detta così, risulta piuttosto irritante!
> la vita è fatta di compromessi, che bisogna avere il buon senso di applicare, secondo me
> mica tutto è dovuto!


tu confondi diritti e comportamenti.


----------



## Sole (19 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> guarda che detta così, risulta piuttosto irritante!
> la vita è fatta di compromessi, che bisogna avere il buon senso di applicare, secondo me
> *mica tutto è dovuto*!


Quando avrai figli ne riparleremo. Io ne ho cresciuti 2 senza avere l'appoggio costante di genitori e suoceri, ho sempre dovuto cavarmela da sola e ringrazio il fatto di avere un lavoro che mi lascia sufficiente tempo libero per farlo e ringrazio anche il fatto che, come madre lavoratrice, mi siano riconosciuti dei diritti che a mio avviso, sono dovuti eccome. Fare i genitori è un lavoro impegnativo e una grande responsabilità e per farlo bene io penso che un paese civile debba offrire tutte le garanzie possibili. Quando ero piccola sentivo fare questi discorsi sulla scelta lavoro/maternità: era l'epoca in cui ancora le madri lavoratrici (come la mia, ad esempio) erano poche. Siamo nel 2013 e trovo un po' assurdo rispolverarli. Son passati trent'anni.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Luglio 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Non sono minimamente d'accordo. Il fatto che qualcuno abusi di certi diritti non significa che chi è onesto e si presenta a un colloquio debba subirne le conseguenze. I diritti sono inviolabili. Se si è in presenza di un abuso, si proceda a controlli più stretti piuttosto, senza fare selezioni del personale sulla base di allusioni che io trovo un po' svilenti e che, personalmente, non riesco a giustificare. Il punto è che la maternità, anche quando è regolare e non c'è alcun abuso, è una rottura di palle per il datore di lavoro e l'azienda. Grazie al cavolo che lo è. Ma personalmente felice di vivere in un paese in cui, se mio figlio sta male e non so a chi lasciarlo, mi permette di stare a casa ad occuparmi di lui anziché costringermi a mandarlo all'asilo o a scuola con vomito, febbre e quant'altro.


Pensa di lavorare in un azienda con pochi dipendenti. Metà donne in età fertile. Io qualche domanda per tutelarmi la farei visto certi andazzi
Se tutte fossimo oneste almeno la maternitá non sarebbe una discriminante visto che già ce ne sono altre.
Non ho detto che non sia giusto avere la possibilita di stare a casa se tuo figlio sta male. Ma se in ogni mese sei a casa una settimana forse un problema lo crei ai tuoi colleghi e ai tuoi datori di lavoro.
Ricordo che ho due figli anch'io e per mantenere la posizione che ho qualche sacrificio l'ho fatto. A volte sacrificando anche i miei momenti di mamma ma qualcosa ho raccolto.
Il mio capo sa che se mi assento per i miei figli é davvero necessario e non ho ripercussioni. I miei figli hanno una madre che li adora e realizzata sul lavoro. Se non lo fossi stata avrebbero pagato anche loro la mia frustrazione.
Pretendere senza mai dare non credo sia costruttivo.
Ovviamente non è riferito ne a te ne a nessuno ma in generale.


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Luglio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Gli uomini quando si trovano in difficoltà aumentano l'impegno. Le donne invece si lamentano. Io sono per la parità a tutti i livelli, anche perchè al momento ho l'impressione di rimetterci nell'essere maschio. Quello che per voi è un sacrificio, ritirarvi dallo schifoso mondo del lavoro fatto di stress, obblighi e rospi ingoiati, per passare il tempo a fare quella che è la cosa più bella al mondo, e cioè crescere i figli, lo vorrei poter fare per me.
> 
> S*B


solo per curiosità: in che sistema solare vivi tu? Secondo me dovresti controllare il livello di butano nell'atmosfera.


----------



## Sole (19 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Pensa di lavorare in un azienda con pochi dipendenti. Metà donne in età fertile. Io qualche domanda per tutelarmi la farei visto certi andazzi
> Se tutte fossimo oneste almeno la maternitá non sarebbe una discriminante visto che già ce ne sono altre.
> Non ho detto che non sia giusto avere la possibilita di stare a casa se tuo figlio sta male. Ma se in ogni mese sei a casa una settimana forse un problema lo crei ai tuoi colleghi e ai tuoi datori di lavoro.
> Ricordo che ho due figli anch'io e per mantenere la posizione che ho qualche sacrificio l'ho fatto. A volte sacrificando anche i miei momenti di mamma ma qualcosa ho raccolto.
> ...


E vorrei vedere. Parli con una che è rientrata dalla maternità quando la prima figlia aveva 3 mesi (perché ero precaria) e il secondo 7 mesi (ed ero già di ruolo). E che negli ultimi tre anni conta non più di 5 giorni di mutua. Detto questo, ripeto che fai confusione tra ciò che è un diritto (stabile e inviolabile) e la scorrettezza di chi ne abusa (occasionale e contingente). I diritti e i lavoratori vanno sempre tutelati e difesi e i pregiudizi non servono a niente. Servono controlli. Io ho un padre e un ex marito che hanno avuto delle piccole aziende e le loro dipendenti donne sono andate in maternità creando ovvi problemi. Quindi so bene di cosa parli. Ma il mio ex marito, pur con tutte le inculate che ha preso (scusa il francesismo), non si sognerebbe MAI di chiedere a un colloquio di lavoro se la signorina intende avere figli. E' questione di intelligenza e onestà, credo. E forse anche di cultura.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Luglio 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> E vorrei vedere. Parli con una che è rientrata dalla maternità quando la prima figlia aveva 3 mesi (perché ero precaria) e il secondo 7 mesi (ed ero già di ruolo). E che negli ultimi tre anni conta non più di 5 giorni di mutua. Detto questo, ripeto che fai confusione tra ciò che è un diritto (stabile e inviolabile) e la scorrettezza di chi ne abusa (occasionale e contingente). I diritti e i lavoratori vanno sempre tutelati e difesi e i pregiudizi non servono a niente. Servono controlli. Io ho un padre e un ex marito che hanno avuto delle piccole aziende e le loro dipendenti donne sono andate in maternità creando ovvi problemi. Quindi so bene di cosa parli. Ma il mio ex marito, pur con tutte le inculate che ha preso (scusa il francesismo), non si sognerebbe MAI di chiedere a un colloquio di lavoro se la signorina intende avere figli. E' questione di intelligenza e onestà, credo. E forse anche di cultura.


Certo che servono controlli. In primis verso i ginecologi che elargiscono msternità anticipate senza alcuna motivazione.
Poi cosa controlli? Che i figli davvero vengano vaccinati anche contro la malaria o malattie sconosciute
Ovvio che sia una questione di onestà. Io datore del lavoro non conoscendoti e avendo una casistica alta di casi come questi se posso mi tutelo.
So che é una scorrettezza ma in risposta ad una aprpfittarsi di moltedelle leggi vigenti.
Ripeto paghiamo l'atteggiamento di donne che sono le prime a dire se potessi non lavorerei, magari trovassi auello ricco che mi mantiene ecc ecc e non potendo restare a casa aprpfittano di tutto quello che dovrebbe essere un diritto che ci viene giustamente riconosciuto


----------



## Sole (19 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Certo che servono controlli. In primis verso i ginecologi che elargiscono msternità anticipate senza alcuna motivazione.
> *Poi cosa controlli? Che i figli davvero vengano vaccinati anche contro la malaria o malattie sconosciute*
> Ovvio che sia una questione di onestà. Io datore del lavoro non conoscendoti e avendo una casistica alta di casi come questi se posso mi tutelo.
> So che é una scorrettezza ma in risposta ad una aprpfittarsi di moltedelle leggi vigenti.
> Ripeto paghiamo l'atteggiamento di donne che sono le prime a dire se potessi non lavorerei, magari trovassi auello ricco che mi mantiene ecc ecc e non potendo restare a casa aprpfittano di tutto quello che dovrebbe essere un diritto che ci viene giustamente riconosciuto


Certo. A me hanno sempre chiesto di motivare le mie assenze, con tanto di certificato medico del pediatra o altro tipo di documentazione. E ogni volta che sto male viene il medico a casa. E ti dirò che intorno a me io vedo raramente donne che si approfittano così come dici delle norme che regolano la maternità. Eppure lavoro in un ambiente tutto femminile e tutte le mie colleghe hanno figli. Vedo piuttosto una tendenza 'generale' ad approfittarsene, maschile e femminile, abbastanza indifferenziata.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Certo che servono controlli. In primis verso i ginecologi che elargiscono msternità anticipate senza alcuna motivazione.
> Poi cosa controlli? Che i figli davvero vengano vaccinati anche contro la malaria o malattie sconosciute
> Ovvio che sia una questione di onestà. Io datore del lavoro non conoscendoti e avendo una casistica alta di casi come questi se posso mi tutelo.
> So che é una scorrettezza ma in risposta ad una aprpfittarsi di moltedelle leggi vigenti.
> Ripeto paghiamo l'atteggiamento di donne che sono le prime a dire se potessi non lavorerei, magari trovassi auello ricco che mi mantiene ecc ecc e non potendo restare a casa aprpfittano di tutto quello che dovrebbe essere un diritto che ci viene giustamente riconosciuto


Ma che ne sai?! Che ne sai delle gravidanze altrui e della salute e delle condizioni degli altri? Che merito ho io di aver avuto figli sani che tra tutti e due mi hanno fatto fare una settimana di assenza prima dei tre anni? Che  merito ne ho di aver avuto gravidanze splendide che mi hanno vista andare in astensione obbligatoria riluttante? E' indubbio che di qualunque diritto c'è chi se ne approfitta; succede per i giorni di malattia o per i famigliari invalidi. Non conosci nessuno che utilizza i giorni per i parenti invalidi per andare dal parrucchiere? Fa indignare vero? Perché chi ha famigliari che assorbono ogni attimo libero non ha il diritto ad andare dal parrucchiere una volta al mese e se lo può fare solo usufruendo di quei giorni a chi deve render conto? Oppure qualcuno vorrebbe avere la madre invalida da accudire o un figlio con gravi problemi per avere i giorni liberi per andare dal parrucchiere? Ho fatto un esempio limite che irrita chiunque perché, come ha ben detto Harley, non si possono usare gli abusi per negare diritti o per accusare una categoria siano donne o figli di invalidi  o genitori di figli handicappati, benché si sappia che qualcuno potrà farne un uso che a noi pare improprio. I problemi delle aziende piccole sono un'altra cosa e lì ci sarebbero altri diritti e tutele da introdurre per le aziende, non togliere quelli che ci sono.


----------



## Sole (19 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma che ne sai?! Che ne sai delle gravidanze altrui e della salute e delle condizioni degli altri? Che merito ho io di aver avuto fini sani che tra tutti e due mi ha fatto fare una settimana di assenza prima dei tre anni? Che  merito ne ho di aver avuto una gravidanza splendida che mi ha vista andare in astensione obbligatoria riluttante? E' indubbio che di qualunque diritto c'è chi se ne approfitta; succede per i giorni di malattia o per i famigliari invalidi. Non conosci nessuno che utilizza i giorni per i parenti invalidi per andare dal parrucchiere? Fa indignare vero? Perché chi ha famigliari che assorbono ogni attimo libero non ha il diritto ad andare dal parrucchiere una volta al mese e se lo può fare solo usufruendo di quei giorni a chi deve render conto? Oppure qualcuno vorrebbe avere la madre invalida da accudire o un figlio con gravi problemi per avere i giorni liberi per andare dal parrucchiere? Ho fatto un esempio limite che irrita chiunque perché, come ha ben detto Harley, *non si possono usare gli abusi per negare diritti o per accusare una categoria siano donne o figli di invalidi  o genitori di figli handicappati, benché si sappia che qualcuno potrà farne un uso che a noi pare improprio. I problemi delle aziende piccole sono un'altra cosa e lì ci sarebbero altri diritti e tutele da introdurre per le aziende, non togliere quelli che ci sono*.


Oh, brava! Hai detto perfettamente ciò che penso.


----------



## Sterminator (19 Luglio 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Certo. A me hanno sempre chiesto di motivare le mie assenze, con tanto di certificato medico del pediatra o altro tipo di documentazione. E ogni volta che sto male viene il medico a casa. E ti dirò che intorno a me io vedo raramente donne che si approfittano così come dici delle norme che regolano la maternità. Eppure lavoro in un ambiente tutto femminile e tutte le mie colleghe hanno figli. Vedo piuttosto una tendenza 'generale' ad approfittarsene, maschile e femminile, abbastanza indifferenziata.


Iesss....i lavativi so' equamente distribuiti e sinceramente nel 2013 fare ancora sti discorsi me sa di ridicolo....che i meridionali puzzino l'avete gia' detto?...ahahah....ciao sole


----------



## Sterminator (19 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma che ne sai?! Che ne sai delle gravidanze altrui e della salute e delle condizioni degli altri? Che merito ho io di aver avuto figli sani che tra tutti e due mi hanno fatto fare una settimana di assenza prima dei tre anni? Che  merito ne ho di aver avuto gravidanze splendide che mi hanno vista andare in astensione obbligatoria riluttante? E' indubbio che di qualunque diritto c'è chi se ne approfitta; succede per i giorni di malattia o per i famigliari invalidi. Non conosci nessuno che utilizza i giorni per i parenti invalidi per andare dal parrucchiere? Fa indignare vero? Perché chi ha famigliari che assorbono ogni attimo libero non ha il diritto ad andare dal parrucchiere una volta al mese e se lo può fare solo usufruendo di quei giorni a chi deve render conto? Oppure qualcuno vorrebbe avere la madre invalida da accudire o un figlio con gravi problemi per avere i giorni liberi per andare dal parrucchiere? Ho fatto un esempio limite che irrita chiunque perché, come ha ben detto Harley, non si possono usare gli abusi per negare diritti o per accusare una categoria siano donne o figli di invalidi  o genitori di figli handicappati, benché si sappia che qualcuno potrà farne un uso che a noi pare improprio. I problemi delle aziende piccole sono un'altra cosa e lì ci sarebbero altri diritti e tutele da introdurre per le aziende, non togliere quelli che ci sono.


e nun t'inkazza' che t'escono le rughe....ahahah


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma che ne sai?! Che ne sai delle gravidanze altrui e della salute e delle condizioni degli altri? Che merito ho io di aver avuto figli sani che tra tutti e due mi hanno fatto fare una settimana di assenza prima dei tre anni? Che  merito ne ho di aver avuto gravidanze splendide che mi hanno vista andare in astensione obbligatoria riluttante? E' indubbio che di qualunque diritto c'è chi se ne approfitta; succede per i giorni di malattia o per i famigliari invalidi. Non conosci nessuno che utilizza i giorni per i parenti invalidi per andare dal parrucchiere? Fa indignare vero? Perché chi ha famigliari che assorbono ogni attimo libero non ha il diritto ad andare dal parrucchiere una volta al mese e se lo può fare solo usufruendo di quei giorni a chi deve render conto? Oppure qualcuno vorrebbe avere la madre invalida da accudire o un figlio con gravi problemi per avere i giorni liberi per andare dal parrucchiere? Ho fatto un esempio limite che irrita chiunque perché, come ha ben detto Harley, non si possono usare gli abusi per negare diritti o per accusare una categoria siano donne o figli di invalidi  o genitori di figli handicappati, benché si sappia che qualcuno potrà farne un uso che a noi pare improprio. I problemi delle aziende piccole sono un'altra cosa e lì ci sarebbero altri diritti e tutele da introdurre per le aziende, non togliere quelli che ci sono.


Il tuo discorso non mi convince proprio per niente. Abuso della parola diritto.
Tipico degli statali, che di diritti ne hanno fin troppi.
Ho lavorato a scuola anch'io e ti garantisco che non ho mai sentito questa parola usata così tanto come lì: l'aula insegnanti sembrava un covo di persone abusate, in certi giorni.
Dove sono ora ci si sbatte molto di più e l'unico che si lamenta è il più lavativo.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Luglio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Il tuo discorso non mi convince proprio per niente. Abuso della parola diritto.
> Tipico degli statali, che di diritti ne hanno fin troppi.
> Ho lavorato a scuola anch'io e ti garantisco che non ho mai sentito questa parola usata così tanto come lì: l'aula insegnanti sembrava un covo di persone abusate, in certi giorni.
> Dove sono ora ci si sbatte molto di più e l'unico che si lamenta è il più lavativo.


Tu hai vissuto brutte esperienze ovunque.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Iesss....i lavativi so' equamente distribuiti e sinceramente nel 2013 fare ancora sti discorsi me sa di ridicolo....che i meridionali puzzino l'avete gia' detto?...ahahah....ciao sole


Sì, sono equamente distribuiti negli uffici statali. Nel privato, anche se non possono essere licenziati, hanno spesso la sfortuna di imbattersi nei superiori come me


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu hai vissuto brutte esperienze ovunque.


Macché, per me è stato il paradiso.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma che ne sai?! Che ne sai delle gravidanze altrui e della salute e delle condizioni degli altri? Che merito ho io di aver avuto figli sani che tra tutti e due mi hanno fatto fare una settimana di assenza prima dei tre anni? Che  merito ne ho di aver avuto gravidanze splendide che mi hanno vista andare in astensione obbligatoria riluttante? E' indubbio che di qualunque diritto c'è chi se ne approfitta; succede per i giorni di malattia o per i famigliari invalidi. Non conosci nessuno che utilizza i giorni per i parenti invalidi per andare dal parrucchiere? Fa indignare vero? Perché chi ha famigliari che assorbono ogni attimo libero non ha il diritto ad andare dal parrucchiere una volta al mese e se lo può fare solo usufruendo di quei giorni a chi deve render conto? Oppure qualcuno vorrebbe avere la madre invalida da accudire o un figlio con gravi problemi per avere i giorni liberi per andare dal parrucchiere? Ho fatto un esempio limite che irrita chiunque perché, come ha ben detto Harley, non si possono usare gli abusi per negare diritti o per accusare una categoria siano donne o figli di invalidi  o genitori di figli handicappati, benché si sappia che qualcuno potrà farne un uso che a noi pare improprio. I problemi delle aziende piccole sono un'altra cosa e lì ci sarebbero altri diritti e tutele da introdurre per le aziende, non togliere quelli che ci sono.


Ma chi vuole negare diritti a wualcuno
Ripeto, sono intervenuta quando ho letto qualcuno che si infastidiva per il fatto che i datori di lavoro chiedono se si ha intenzione di fare figli o meno
Non sto dicendo che non sia ingiusto sto dicendo che anche io al loro posto mi tutelerei per colpa di molteplice situazioni che ho visto
Vuoi un esempio? Sono in uff di 17 donne. Tutte con più figli. Vuoi che to dica in quante sono arrivate ai 7 mesi? Vuoi che ti dica quante non prendono ogni due settimane una giprbata per vacinazioni, visite o malattia?
Vuoi che ti dica quante ore in piú devono sorbirsi il lavoro di altre?
É una questipne di responsabilità e di rispetto.
E visto che in un uomo, che è altrettanto allergico al lavoro questo non è prevedibile al momento dell'assunzione di tutelano sulle donne.
Se fossimo noi le prime a emarginare certi tipi di comportamenti forse quakcosa in più otterremmo.
Dopodiché la mia collega ha un bimbo portatore di handicap e sono stata la prima a dire la mia perxhè azienda e capo trovassero gabole per cpncederle più permessi di quello che forse gli spettano e fare il suo lavoro mi pesa zero


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Luglio 2013)

Comunque sostitutivo una che ha raschiato il fondo del barile con i permessi di maternità, congedi parentali e quant'altro. Il preside era abbastanza incazzato.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma chi vuole negare diritti a wualcuno
> Ripeto, sono intervenuta quando ho letto qualcuno che si infastidiva per il fatto che i datori di lavoro chiedono se si ha intenzione di fare figli o meno
> Non sto dicendo che non sia ingiusto sto dicendo che anche io al loro posto mi tutelerei per colpa di molteplice situazioni che ho visto
> Vuoi un esempio? Sono in uff di 17 donne. Tutte con più figli. *Vuoi che to dica in quante sono arrivate ai 7 mesi? Vuoi che ti dica quante non prendono ogni due settimane una giprbata per vacinazioni, visite o malattia?
> ...


Appunto. Che ne sai che non abbiano necessità? Comprensibile l'irritazione dei colleghi. Anche in questi casi però le assenze potrebbero essere equamente distribuite tra padre e madre. Sarebbe automaticamente annullato il pregiudizio nei confronti delle donne.


----------



## free (19 Luglio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Comunque sostitutivo una che ha raschiato il fondo del barile con i permessi di maternità, congedi parentali e quant'altro. Il preside era abbastanza incazzato.



anche i genitori degli studenti, immagino...


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Pensa di lavorare in un azienda con pochi dipendenti. Metà donne in età fertile. Io qualche domanda per tutelarmi la farei visto certi andazzi
> Se tutte fossimo oneste almeno la maternitá non sarebbe una discriminante visto che già ce ne sono altre.
> Non ho detto che non sia giusto avere la possibilita di stare a casa se tuo figlio sta male. Ma se in ogni mese sei a casa una settimana forse un problema lo crei ai tuoi colleghi e ai tuoi datori di lavoro.
> Ricordo che ho due figli anch'io e per mantenere la posizione che ho qualche sacrificio l'ho fatto. A volte sacrificando anche i miei momenti di mamma ma qualcosa ho raccolto.
> ...


Farfalla... siamo nel paese dove chi percepisce la pensione come non vedente guida la macchina...
ma non è il diritto, il punto.
Pensa che io quando ho avuto mio figlio lavoravo in proprio e i diritti erano a 0.
Quando è nata mia figlia ho fatto solo la maternità obbligatoria e di fatto rinunciato all'allattamento.
Quando erano malati lavoravo da casa, anche di notte se non potevo di giorno.
Ma, normalmente, non è nelle piccole aziende che si fa assenteismo.
Sono fenomeni più presenti nelle grandi aziende, non parliamo in ambito statale o parastatale.
In quelle realtà dove tu sei solo un numero e sei meno soggetto a controlli ad personam. 
Il punto è che non abbiamo un'etica collettiva in questo cacchio di paese.
Per questo motivo la gente fa la furba appena può, a volte solo perchè può, senza neppure averne la convenienza.
Siamo nel Paese di 'così fan tutti'.
E fino a che c'era trippa per gatti... tutti vedevano e sorridevano.
Adesso la trippa è finita e c'è meno da ridere.
Ma la mentalità è rimasta la stessa e se dovesse ripartire l'economia rivedremmo fiorire certe abitudini che ultimamente si sono ridotte perchè adesso il rischio di perdere il lavoro non è poi più così remoto... e se sei in  un'azienda che ha almeno due sedi si fa in un attimo a mettere in difficoltà il personale.
Però il problema è più ampio, è nella testa delle persone, che non pensano che se l'azienda guadagna è bene per loro, che non pensano che se il parco è pulito è bene per loro, che non pensano che se l'amministratore è onesto è bene per loro.
Ognuno è chiuso a pensare al suo piccolo interesse a breve termine, senza avere una visione dell'interesse collettivo non dico a lungo, ma almeno a medio termine.
Del resto, siamo nel paese dove ogni anno si riduce l'investimento sull'istruzione e nessuno dice beo.


----------



## free (19 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> tu confondi diritti e comportamenti.



no, si tratta di rendersi conto che se si vuole la bicicletta, è previsto pedalare

è vero che si potrebbe fare di più a livello di aiuti di vario tipo alle neomamme, tuttavia secondo il mio modesto parere almeno qualche idea di da che cosa si parte e cosa si vorrebbe avere, considerando la situazione odierna e lasciando perdere rivendicazioni sterili, si dovrebbe avere


----------



## OcchiVerdi (19 Luglio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> una ratatuille leggera con centrifugato di sedano, pesca e zenzero può andare bene?



:bacio:


----------



## Minerva (19 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma che ne sai?! Che ne sai delle gravidanze altrui e della salute e delle condizioni degli altri? Che merito ho io di aver avuto figli sani che tra tutti e due mi hanno fatto fare una settimana di assenza prima dei tre anni? Che  merito ne ho di aver avuto gravidanze splendide che mi hanno vista andare in astensione obbligatoria riluttante? E' indubbio che di qualunque diritto c'è chi se ne approfitta; succede per i giorni di malattia o per i famigliari invalidi. Non conosci nessuno che utilizza i giorni per i parenti invalidi per andare dal parrucchiere? Fa indignare vero? Perché chi ha famigliari che assorbono ogni attimo libero non ha il diritto ad andare dal parrucchiere una volta al mese e se lo può fare solo usufruendo di quei giorni a chi deve render conto? Oppure qualcuno vorrebbe avere la madre invalida da accudire o un figlio con gravi problemi per avere i giorni liberi per andare dal parrucchiere? Ho fatto un esempio limite che irrita chiunque perché, come ha ben detto Harley, *non si possono usare gli abusi per negare diritti *o per accusare una categoria siano donne o figli di invalidi  o genitori di figli handicappati, benché si sappia che qualcuno potrà farne un uso che a noi pare improprio. I problemi delle aziende piccole sono un'altra cosa e lì ci sarebbero altri diritti e tutele da introdurre per le aziende, non togliere quelli che ci sono.


sottolineo


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sottolineo


scusa, ma secondo te c'è qualcuno che pensa una fesseria del genere?
usare abusi per negare diritti?

credo che farfalla intenda dire che in taluni casi è la donna stessa a creare i presupposti per essere discriminata  in quanto individuo, non in quanto donna: usando argomentazioni (figli) che in una richiesta parità di diritti e doveri non dovrebbero essere usati


----------



## Minerva (19 Luglio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> scusa, ma secondo te c'è qualcuno che pensa una fesseria del genere?
> usare abusi per negare diritti?
> 
> credo che farfalla intenda dire che in taluni casi* è la donna stessa a creare i presupposti per essere discriminata  in quanto individuo,* non in quanto donna: usando argomentazioni (figli) che in una richiesta parità di diritti e doveri non dovrebbero essere usati


è una generalizzazione che m'infastidisce assai, se qualche donna lo fa non mi rappresenta come non rappresenta la maggior parte


----------



## Nocciola (19 Luglio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Farfalla... siamo nel paese dove chi percepisce la pensione come non vedente guida la macchina...
> ma non è il diritto, il punto.
> Pensa che io quando ho avuto mio figlio lavoravo in proprio e i diritti erano a 0.
> Quando è nata mia figlia ho fatto solo la maternità obbligatoria e di fatto rinunciato all'allattamento.
> ...


Quoto


----------



## Nocciola (19 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> no, si tratta di rendersi conto che se si vuole la bicicletta, è previsto pedalare
> 
> è vero che si potrebbe fare di più a livello di aiuti di vario tipo alle neomamme, tuttavia secondo il mio modesto parere almeno qualche idea di da che cosa si parte e cosa si vorrebbe avere, considerando la situazione odierna e lasciando perdere rivendicazioni sterili, si dovrebbe avere


Quoto


----------



## Nocciola (19 Luglio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> scusa, ma secondo te c'è qualcuno che pensa una fesseria del genere?
> usare abusi per negare diritti?
> 
> credo che farfalla intenda dire che in taluni casi è la donna stessa a creare i presupposti per essere discriminata  in quanto individuo, non in quanto donna: usando argomentazioni (figli) che in una richiesta parità di diritti e doveri non dovrebbero essere usati


Grazie


----------



## Minerva (19 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> *no, si tratta di rendersi conto che se si vuole la bicicletta, è previsto pedalare*
> 
> è vero che si potrebbe fare di più a livello di aiuti di vario tipo alle neomamme, tuttavia secondo il mio modesto parere almeno qualche idea di da che cosa si parte e cosa si vorrebbe avere, considerando la situazione odierna e lasciando perdere rivendicazioni sterili, si dovrebbe avere


ma cosa c'entra.
ma pensa te, quanto lo sappiamo questo ( a me lo dici?) , dobbiamo anche sentircelo dire da chi dovrebbe condividere un diritto?
quali sarebbero le rivendicazioni sterili...poter lavorare in tranquillità come da sempre può fare un uomo?


----------



## Nocciola (19 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> è una generalizzazione che m'infastidisce assai, se qualche donna lo fa non mi rappresenta come non rappresenta la maggior parte


Il problema Minerva é che tu sei convinta che siano la minoranza
Io non dico che siano la maggioranza ma ci avviciniamo a una parità
Ovvio che parlo per la mia esperienza personale


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> è una generalizzazione che m'infastidisce assai, *se qualche donna lo fa non mi rappresenta come non rappresenta la maggior parte*


lo penso anch'io
a quanto pare però alcuni rappresentanti del genere maschile in questa discussione hanno un'idea molto diversa e non capisco perchè


----------



## free (19 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma cosa c'entra.
> ma pensa te, quanto lo sappiamo questo ( a me lo dici?) , dobbiamo anche sentircelo dire da chi dovrebbe condividere un diritto?
> quali sarebbero le rivendicazioni sterili...poter lavorare in tranquillità come da sempre può fare un uomo?



dicevo che è necessario partire dalla realtà, secondo me
nel senso: se voglio fare carriera, e non ho aiuti, e devo viaggiare o lavorare parecchie ore, non metterò al mondo mezza squadra di calcio per poi lamentarmi o affidarla alle tate
anche per una questione di equilibrio personale: non si può avere tutto, e se non lo si accetta si rischia di vivere una vita infelice da eterne insoddisfatte


----------



## passante (19 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> E in alcuni casi fanno bene e lo duco da donna che lavora in una multinazionale.
> Finché ci saranno donne (e non sono la minoranza) che fanno un test di gravidanza e restano a casa in maternitá anticipata. Restano a casa 3 anni e poi tornano e dopo due mesi sono incinta un altra volta, oppure ogni due per tre stanno a casa giorni per il figlio che ha due linee di febbre.
> Per non parlare di figli delle mie colleghe che hanno fatto vaccinazioni di tutto i tipi, visto il numero di assenze con questa giustificazione
> Finché non capiremo che certe domande o atteggiamenti siamo noi che li causiamo non andremo da nessuna parte.


posso tirare fuori la mia superbia? io problemi con le mie collaboratrici non ne ho MAI avuti. mai. può essere che sia stato solo molto fortunato, ma sono anche abbastanza sicuro che ci sia una mia parte di merito, in questo, se nessuno che lavora con me si è mai sentito (fino ad ora) nel bisogno (e tantomeno nel diritto) di tirare la corda per conciliare famiglia e lavoro. io comunque sono convinto che la maternità non sia un fatto privato, ma un bene e un valore per la collettività, per la società civile. sono convinto che la tutela dei diritti della maternità non sia la tutela di diritti individuali, ma del bene comune. dentro a questo rapporto di chiarezza ho chiesto (pur non essendo in diritto di chiederlo) a neo mamme di non prendere in determinati periodi il congedo parentale  o di non prenderlo tutto insieme o al contrario di non frazionarlo troppo, e nessuna di loro si è mai impuntata, siamo sempre arrivati a soluzioni.  e per quanto sia presuntuoso, so di essere non strabiliante ma normale nella gestione del personale, è  che a volte non ci vuole poi così tanto a far star bene le persone che lavorano con te.


----------



## free (19 Luglio 2013)

passante ha detto:


> posso tirare fuori la mia superbia? io problemi con le mie collaboratrici non ne ho MAI avuti. mai. può essere che sia stato solo molto fortunato, ma sono anche abbastanza sicuro che ci sia una mia parte di merito, in questo, se nessuno che lavora con me si è mai sentito (fino ad ora) nel bisogno (e tantomeno nel diritto) di tirare la corda per conciliare famiglia e lavoro. io comunque sono convinto che la maternità non sia un fatto privato, ma un bene e un valore per la collettività, per la società civile. sono convinto che la tutela dei diritti della maternità non sia la tutela di diritti individuali, ma del bene comune. dentro a questo rapporto di chiarezza ho chiesto (pur non essendo in diritto di chiederlo) a neo mamme di non prendere in determinati periodi il congedo parentale  o di non prenderlo tutto insieme o al contrario di non frazionarlo troppo, e nessuna di loro si è mai impuntata, siamo sempre arrivati a soluzioni.  e per quanto sia presuntuoso, so di essere non strabiliante ma normale nella gestione del personale, è  che a volte non ci vuole poi così tanto a far star bene *le persone che lavorano con te*.



se però anche loro fanno la loro parte...


----------



## passante (19 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> se però anche loro fanno la loro parte...


 sì. ma chi ha più responsabilità la deve usare...


----------



## free (19 Luglio 2013)

passante ha detto:


> sì. ma chi ha più responsabilità la deve usare...



anche nel mettere al mondo figli...


----------



## sienne (19 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> dicevo che è necessario partire dalla realtà, secondo me
> nel senso: se voglio fare carriera, e non ho aiuti, e devo viaggiare o lavorare parecchie ore, non metterò al mondo mezza squadra di calcio per poi lamentarmi o affidarla alle tate
> anche per una questione di equilibrio personale: non si può avere tutto, e se non lo si accetta si rischia di vivere una vita infelice da eterne insoddisfatte


Ciao free

quest filo di ragionamento, non regge. 

secondo il tuo di ragionamento, ci troveremmo ancora nell'era della pietra. 
riconoscere che qualcosa non va e lo si dice ... non significa, 
che poi si debba vivere da insoddisfatti!

io mi adeguo e ho scelto, certo ... continuo per i fatti miei e penso a mangiare bene ... 
ma niente toglie, che vedo, dove vi è ancora da fare ... 

sienne


----------



## Minerva (19 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> anche nel mettere al mondo figli...


vabé, forse sei tanto giovane e non hai incontrato ancora troppe donne che si fanno il mazzo e non hai idea di cosa voglia dire conciliare carriera e famiglia


----------



## passante (19 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> anche nel mettere al mondo figli...


 no, no, quello è un altro discorso. (che io non posso fare perché non ne avrò, e questo è un dolore vero.)


----------



## free (19 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> vabé, forse sei tanto giovane e non hai incontrato ancora troppe donne che si fanno il mazzo e non hai idea di cosa voglia dire conciliare carriera e famiglia


no, è che ho dovuto rinunciare a tanto e reinventarmi, per forza di cose
però ho fatto un buon lavoro


----------



## Minerva (19 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> no, è che ho dovuto rinunciare a tanto e reinventarmi, per forza di cose
> però ho fatto un buon lavoro


brava, complimenti.
ma stai facendo un ragionamento che c'entra poco con i diritti di cui parlavo


----------



## sienne (19 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> no, è che ho dovuto rinunciare a tanto e reinventarmi, per forza di cose
> però ho fatto un buon lavoro



Ciao free,

scusa ... le per forza di cose ... 
le abbiamo un po' tutti, chi più chi meno ... 

la vita è così ... c'è chi le sa affrontare, chi meno e chi proprio no. 

ma avere figli ... è un'altra cosa ... credimi ...

io ho avuto entrambi  ... 

sienne


----------



## Brunetta (19 Luglio 2013)

passante ha detto:


> posso tirare fuori la mia superbia? io problemi con le mie collaboratrici non ne ho MAI avuti. mai. può essere che sia stato solo molto fortunato, ma sono anche abbastanza sicuro che ci sia una mia parte di merito, in questo, se nessuno che lavora con me si è mai sentito (fino ad ora) nel bisogno (e tantomeno nel diritto) di tirare la corda per conciliare famiglia e lavoro. io comunque* sono convinto che la maternità non sia un fatto privato, ma un bene e un valore per la collettività, per la società civile. sono convinto che la tutela dei diritti della maternità non sia la tutela di diritti individuali, ma del bene comune. *dentro a questo rapporto di chiarezza ho chiesto (pur non essendo in diritto di chiederlo) a neo mamme di non prendere in determinati periodi il congedo parentale  o di non prenderlo tutto insieme o al contrario di non frazionarlo troppo, e nessuna di loro si è mai impuntata, siamo sempre arrivati a soluzioni.  e per quanto sia presuntuoso, so di essere non strabiliante ma normale nella gestione del personale, è  che a volte non ci vuole poi così tanto a far star bene le persone che lavorano con te.


Poi ti domandi perché ti facciamo il filo


----------



## passante (19 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Poi ti domandi perché ti facciamo il filo


no! e io che mi ammazzo a fare tutti i giorni tra piscina e palestra?  :singleeye:


----------



## Minerva (19 Luglio 2013)

passante ha detto:


> no! e io che mi ammazzo a fare tutti i giorni tra piscina e palestra?  :singleeye:


hai tanto tempo perché sei uomo:mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (19 Luglio 2013)

passante ha detto:


> no! e io che mi ammazzo a fare tutti i giorni tra piscina e palestra?  :singleeye:


Energie sprecate bastano quelle cerebrali :up:


----------



## passante (19 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai tanto tempo perché sei uomo:mrgreen:


:singleeye::kiss:


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Luglio 2013)

passante ha detto:


> posso tirare fuori la mia superbia? io problemi con le mie collaboratrici non ne ho MAI avuti. mai. può essere che sia stato solo molto fortunato, ma sono anche abbastanza sicuro che ci sia una mia parte di merito, in questo, se nessuno che lavora con me si è mai sentito (fino ad ora) nel bisogno (e tantomeno nel diritto) di tirare la corda per conciliare famiglia e lavoro. io comunque sono convinto che la maternità non sia un fatto privato, ma un bene e un valore per la collettività, per la società civile. sono convinto che la tutela dei diritti della maternità non sia la tutela di diritti individuali, ma del bene comune. dentro a questo rapporto di chiarezza ho chiesto (pur non essendo in diritto di chiederlo) a neo mamme di non prendere in determinati periodi il congedo parentale  o di non prenderlo tutto insieme o al contrario di non frazionarlo troppo, e nessuna di loro si è mai impuntata, siamo sempre arrivati a soluzioni.  e per quanto sia presuntuoso, so di essere non strabiliante ma normale nella gestione del personale, è  che a volte non ci vuole poi così tanto a far star bene le persone che lavorano con te.


Passi tu SEI PERFETTO ....che fortuna il tuo boy :up:


----------



## lunaiena (19 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> no, è che ho dovuto rinunciare a tanto e reinventarmi, per forza di cose
> però ho fatto un buon lavoro



Ti cacapisco 

anche per il buon lavoro


----------



## Zod (19 Luglio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> solo per curiosità: in che sistema solare vivi tu? Secondo me dovresti controllare il livello di butano nell'atmosfera.


Ottima argomentazione, ho ancora i brividi...

S*B


----------



## Fantastica (19 Luglio 2013)

passante ha detto:


> posso tirare fuori la mia superbia? io problemi con le mie collaboratrici non ne ho MAI avuti. mai. può essere che sia stato solo molto fortunato, ma sono anche abbastanza sicuro che ci sia una mia parte di merito, in questo, se nessuno che lavora con me si è mai sentito (fino ad ora) nel bisogno (e tantomeno nel diritto) di tirare la corda per conciliare famiglia e lavoro. io comunque sono convinto che la maternità non sia un fatto privato, ma un bene e un valore per la collettività, per la società civile. sono convinto che la tutela dei diritti della maternità non sia la tutela di diritti individuali, ma del bene comune. dentro a questo rapporto di chiarezza ho chiesto (pur non essendo in diritto di chiederlo) a neo mamme di non prendere in determinati periodi il congedo parentale  o di non prenderlo tutto insieme o al contrario di non frazionarlo troppo, e nessuna di loro si è mai impuntata, siamo sempre arrivati a soluzioni.  e per quanto sia presuntuoso, so di essere non strabiliante ma normale nella gestione del personale, è  che a volte non ci vuole poi così tanto a far star bene le persone che lavorano con te.


Grande!! E dimostra, tra l'altro, una ovvietà che non è ovvia in Italia e cioè: chi ha responsabilità di altri è responsabile, porca puttana! Cioè: deve prendere decisioni. Se le prende saggiamnte, nessuno si lamenterà. Il problema è che il pesce puzza dalla testa e in Italia ci sono solo teste marce. Tranne quella di passante, che però, accidenti, è solo passante:mrgreen:


----------



## Fantastica (19 Luglio 2013)

*E vorrei aggiungere*

... attenzione, Chiara, quando si fanno i fighi dei più fighi e si rosica sui DIRITTI. Poi si finisce come recita la celebre poesia (che non è di Brecht, come si dice, ma non so di chi)

Prima di tutto vennero a prendere gli zingari,
e fui contento, perché rubacchiavano.

 Poi vennero a prendere gli ebrei,
e stetti zitto, perché mi stavano antipatici.

 Poi vennero a prendere gli omosessuali,
e fui sollevato, perché mi erano fastidiosi.

 Poi vennero a prendere i comunisti,
e io non dissi niente, perché non ero comunista.

 Un giorno vennero a prendere me,
e non c’era rimasto nessuno a protestare.


----------



## Zod (19 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Grande!! E dimostra, tra l'altro, una ovvietà che non è ovvia in Italia e cioè: chi ha responsabilità di altri è responsabile, porca puttana! Cioè: deve prendere decisioni. Se le prende saggiamnte, nessuno si lamenterà. Il problema è che il pesce puzza dalla testa e in Italia ci sono solo teste marce. Tranne quella di passante, che però, accidenti, è solo passante:mrgreen:


L'Italia è fallita da almeno 5 anni, non viene avviata la procedura perchè non conviene a nessuno. Stanno praticamente nascondendo la morte del paese per poter continuare a intascarne la pensione. 

Tanti altri paesi sono falliti in passato, come Brasile, Argentina, Ex Unione Sovietica, tutto il sud est asiatico. Però l'Italia è troppo importante economicamente, e così come già accaduto con il Giappone, le si nega il destino più ovvio. È come se un'azienda ci dovesse tanti soldi e noi le impedissimo di dichiarare fallimento per non perdere quei soldi.

S*B


----------



## Fantastica (19 Luglio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> L'Italia è fallita da almeno 5 anni, non viene avviata la procedura perchè non conviene a nessuno. Stanno praticamente nascondendo la morte del paese per poter continuare a intascarne la pensione.
> 
> Tanti altri paesi sono falliti in passato, come Brasile, Argentina, Ex Unione Sovietica, tutto il sud est asiatico. Però l'Italia è troppo importante economicamente, e così come già accaduto con il Giappone, le si nega il destino più ovvio. È come se un'azienda ci dovesse tanti soldi e noi le impedissimo di dichiarare fallimento per non perdere quei soldi.
> 
> S*B


E dunque? Compro provviste per 35 anni?:singleeye:


----------



## devastata (19 Luglio 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Non sono minimamente d'accordo. Il fatto che qualcuno abusi di certi diritti non significa che chi è onesto e si presenta a un colloquio debba subirne le conseguenze. I diritti sono inviolabili. Se si è in presenza di un abuso, si proceda a controlli più stretti piuttosto, senza fare selezioni del personale sulla base di allusioni che io trovo un po' svilenti e che, personalmente, non riesco a giustificare. Il punto è che la maternità, anche quando è regolare e non c'è alcun abuso, è una rottura di palle per il datore di lavoro e l'azienda. Grazie al cavolo che lo è. Ma personalmente felice di vivere in un paese in cui, se mio figlio sta male e non so a chi lasciarlo,* mi permette di stare a casa ad occuparmi di lui anziché costringermi a mandarlo all'asilo o a scuola con vomito, febbre e quant'altro*.



Inoltre sono permessi non retribuiti, nel privato!


----------



## Nocciola (19 Luglio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Inoltre sono permessi non retribuiti, nel privato!


E quindi?
Comunque é un danno per l'ufficio e pr l'iter lavorativo.
E una mancanza di rispetto per i colleghi fatto come ho detto sopra. Non stiamo parlando delke normali assenze


----------



## devastata (20 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> E quindi?
> Comunque é un danno per l'ufficio e pr l'iter lavorativo.
> E una mancanza di rispetto per i colleghi fatto come ho detto sopra. Non stiamo parlando delke normali assenze


E quindi è una conquista sindacale ottenuta con trattative estenuanti, ai tempi, e sono giornate non retribuite a cui per fortuna possono ricorrere le madri che non hanno nessuno a cui lasciare i bambini piccoli ammalati. Prima si fermava ai 3 anni del piccolo, ora credo fino agli 8 anni, ma non lavorando più e avendo figlie  grandi potrei non essere aggiornata.

Io ho potuto permettermi per oltre dieci anni una splendida signora che arrivava alle 7 del mattino e se ne andava alle 18 e anche dopo quando dovevo fermarmi in ufficio. Una nonna-nonna che ancora oggi le mie figlie venerano.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Luglio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> E quindi è una conquista sindacale ottenuta con trattative estenuanti, ai tempi, e sono giornate non retribuite a cui per fortuna possono ricorrere le madri che non hanno nessuno a cui lasciare i bambini piccoli ammalati. Prima si fermava ai 3 anni del piccolo, ora credo fino agli 8 anni, ma non lavorando più e avendo figlie  grandi potrei non essere aggiornata.
> 
> Io ho potuto permettermi per oltre dieci anni una splendida signora che arrivava alle 7 del mattino e se ne andava alle 18 e anche dopo quando dovevo fermarmi in ufficio. Una nonna-nonna che ancora oggi le mie figlie venerano.


E quindi visto che l'abbiamo ottenuta APROFITTIAMONE senza ritegno. E poi incazziamoci quando prima di assumerci ci domandano se abbiamo intenzione di avere figli.
Saremo anche discriminate ma prima di incazzarmi con gli uomini io mi incazzo con le donne.


----------



## devastata (20 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> E quindi visto che l'abbiamo ottenuta APROFITTIAMONE senza ritegno. E poi incazziamoci quando prima di assumerci ci domandano se abbiamo intenzione di avere figli.
> Saremo anche discriminate ma prima di incazzarmi con gli uomini io mi incazzo con le donne.



Sinceramente le mie colleghe che ogni tanto ne usufruivano lo facevano con il contagocce, proprio perchè a fine mese contavano i soldi in meno in busta paga.

Non credo ci sia la corsa a permessi NON retribuiti, soprattutto oggi con le famiglie sempre più in crisi.


----------



## Sole (20 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> E quindi visto che l'abbiamo ottenuta APROFITTIAMONE senza ritegno. E poi incazziamoci quando prima di assumerci ci domandano se abbiamo intenzione di avere figli.
> Saremo anche discriminate ma prima di incazzarmi con gli uomini *io mi incazzo con le donne*.


Ed è questo che si fatica a capire, francamente.
Comunque vabbè.


----------



## Sole (20 Luglio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Sinceramente le mie colleghe che ogni tanto ne usufruivano lo facevano con il contagocce, proprio perchè a fine mese contavano i soldi in meno in busta paga.
> 
> Non credo ci sia la corsa a permessi NON retribuiti, soprattutto oggi con le famiglie sempre più in crisi.


Penso anch'io! Anche solo la maternità facoltativa, dopo il quarto mese: lo stipendio è al 30%. Io mi sono fatta 3 mesi al 30%, poi son tornata a lavorare, non ce l'avrei fatta.


----------



## Sole (20 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> vabé, forse sei tanto giovane e non hai incontrato ancora troppe donne che si fanno il mazzo e non hai idea di cosa voglia dire conciliare carriera e famiglia


Penso anch'io.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Luglio 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Ed è questo che si fatica a capire, francamente.
> Comunque vabbè.


Mi sembra di averlo ampiamente spiegato. Iniziamo ad essere irreprensibili e poi incazziamoci.


----------



## Minerva (20 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi sembra di averlo ampiamente spiegato. Iniziamo ad essere irreprensibili e poi incazziamoci.


ma da cosa ti viene tanta intransigenza con il tuo genere?
ogni volta eccoti in prima fila a criticare le donne...non ti si chiede la sorellanza ma cribbio ...che razza di colleghe e conoscenze femminili hai avuto ad oggi?


----------



## Sole (20 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi sembra di averlo ampiamente spiegato. Iniziamo ad essere irreprensibili e poi incazziamoci.


Certo. Irreprensibili tutti.

Uomini e donne.
Dipendenti e datori di lavoro.
Gli stessi che magari hanno aziende floride, evadono una marea di tasse e poi si permettono di discriminare le donne in fase di selezione del personale perché potrebbero decidere di avere dei figli. Ma per favore.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma da cosa ti viene tanta intransigenza con il tuo genere?
> ogni volta eccoti in prima fila a criticare le donne...non ti si chiede la sorellanza ma cribbio ...che razza di colleghe e conoscenze femminili hai avuto ad oggi?


Critico certe donne non le donne
Come critico certi uomini e non gli uomini
Oppure per il fatto di essere donne devo per forza difendere anche quando secondo me sbagliano?
Ho consciuto donne in gamba, in ambito lavorativo e fuori che ammiro e invidio per molti versi.
Non tollero la furbizia e essendo donna mi infastidisce di più quando é proprio una donna ad esserlo
Proprio perché come te so cosa vuol dire lavorare e crescere dei figli, amare il proprio lavoro e farsi il mazzo per andare avanti quelle che in tutti modi vogliono dare di noi donne un'immagine diversa da questa sento che sia giusto criticarle.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Luglio 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Certo. Irreprensibili tutti.
> 
> Uomini e donne.
> Dipendenti e datori di lavoro.
> Gli stessi che magari hanno aziende floride, evadono una marea di tasse e poi si permettono di discriminare le donne in fase di selezione del personale perché potrebbero decidere di avere dei figli. Ma per favore.


Ma certo
Qui parlavamo di donne. Vogliamo ampliare il discorso? Nessun problema...


----------



## Minerva (20 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Critico certe donne non le donne
> Come critico certi uomini e non gli uomini
> Oppure per il fatto di essere donne devo per forza difendere anche quando secondo me sbagliano?
> Ho consciuto donne in gamba, in ambito lavorativo e fuori che ammiro e invidio per molti versi.
> ...


ma su qualsiasi argomento, farfalla, qualsiasi.(e se ti ricordi ne abbiamo già parlato)
non è possibile, dai


----------



## Nocciola (20 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma su qualsiasi argomento, farfalla, qualsiasi.(e se ti ricordi ne abbiamo già parlato)
> non è possibile, dai


Potrei dire la stessa cosa all'opposto di te. Basta xhe si parla di donne e parti in quarta in difesa. Quasi si parlasse male di te. In quanto donna, come dicevi tu ieri, non mi sento rappresentata da un certo tipo di donne. Tu si? Bene. Ma dato che non mi sembra non capisco tutto questo agitarsi


----------



## Minerva (20 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Potrei dire la stessa cosa all'opposto di te. Basta xhe si parla di donne e parti in quarta in difesa. Quasi si parlasse male di te. In quanto donna, come dicevi tu ieri, non mi sento rappresentata da un certo tipo di donne. Tu si? Bene. Ma dato che non mi sembra non capisco tutto questo agitarsi


non mi si è mosso un capello dal ciuffo , buon fine settimana


----------



## Nocciola (20 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non mi si è mosso un capello dal ciuffo , buon fine settimana


Anche a te..
Mi godo gli ultimi giorni di sole e mare.


----------



## Zod (20 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> E dunque? Compro provviste per 35 anni?:singleeye:


No, moriremo tutti comunque.


----------



## Sole (20 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma certo
> Qui parlavamo di donne. Vogliamo ampliare il discorso? Nessun problema...


No. Si parlava del fatto che tu giustifichi una pratica discriminatoria (scartare le giovani donne con possibilità di avere figli) sostenendo che in generale le donne si approfittano delle leggi che tutelano la maternità e che, in sostanza, questa pratica discriminatoria è giustificata.

Nessuno difende le lavoratrici disoneste.

Ti si dice solo che la discriminazione è sempre odiosa e intollerabile.

Se ti fossi limitata a dire: si dovrebbe sanzionare chi si approfitta delle leggi sulla maternità, il messaggio sarebbe passato meglio. Così non ti si può condividere.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Luglio 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> No. Si parlava del fatto che tu giustifichi una pratica discriminatoria (scartare le giovani donne con possibilità di avere figli) sostenendo che in generale le donne si approfittano delle leggi che tutelano la maternità e che, in sostanza, questa pratica discriminatoria è giustificata.
> 
> Nessuno difende le lavoratrici disoneste.
> 
> ...


Ne prendo atto
Io sostengo solo che visto che siamo discriminate già per molti motivi dove potremmo agire per non dare motivazioni non lo facciamo
Dopodichè se vogliamo dire che siamo tutte brave belle grandi lavoratrici splendide mamme ecc ecc facciamolo pure
Io mi limito alla mia esperienza. Avró trovato solo io donne cpsì ma lavorando in un'azienda di migliaia di dipendenti direi che ho una casistica abb veritiera.


----------



## Minerva (20 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ne prendo atto


ora un po' il ciuffo si scuote, copiona:rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (20 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ora un po' il ciuffo si scuote, copiona:rotfl:


L'ho fatto solo per questo


----------



## Brunetta (20 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ne prendo atto
> Io sostengo solo che visto che siamo discriminate già per molti motivi dove potremmo agire per non dare motivazioni non lo facciamo
> Dopodichè se vogliamo dire che siamo tutte brave belle grandi lavoratrici splendide mamme ecc ecc facciamolo pure
> Io mi limito alla mia esperienza. Avró trovato solo io donne cpsì ma lavorando in un'azienda di migliaia di dipendenti direi che ho una casistica abb veritiera.


Prova a fare lo stesso ragionamento per qualsiasi altra categoria e sentirai la dissonanza. Guarda che nessuno metteva in dubbio l'esistenza delle stronze.


----------



## devastata (20 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ne prendo atto
> Io sostengo solo che visto che siamo discriminate già per molti motivi dove potremmo agire per non dare motivazioni non lo facciamo
> Dopodichè se vogliamo dire che siamo tutte brave belle grandi lavoratrici splendide mamme ecc ecc facciamolo pure
> Io mi limito alla mia esperienza. Avró trovato solo io donne cpsì ma lavorando in un'azienda di migliaia di dipendenti direi che ho una casistica abb veritiera.


Io la penso come la Bonino, quando eleggeranno una donna scema ai vertici avremo raggiunto la parità.

Non condivido assolutamente che una debba essere irreprensibile solo perchè donna.

In ogni caso, usufruire di permessi NON retribuiti per accudire un figlio malato mi sembra un gesto generoso, anche perchè spesso sei penalizzato sulla carriera solo in quanto madre, che si fottano.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Luglio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Io la penso come la Bonino, quando eleggeranno una donna scema ai vertici avremo raggiunto la parità.
> 
> Non condivido assolutamente che una debba essere irreprensibile solo perchè donna.
> 
> In ogni caso, usufruire di permessi NON retribuiti per accudire un figlio malato mi sembra un gesto generoso, anche perchè spesso sei penalizzato sulla carriera solo in quanto madre, che si fottano.


Ma chi ha mai detto che sia sbagliato? Ma stiamo scherzando!
Io sto parlando di chi se ne aprofitta e come donna questa cosa mi indispettisce più che se lo fa un uomo. 
Proprio perché ci lamentiamo e poi facciamo in modo di mostrare il fianco.
Se poi volete leggerci che vorrei abolire i diritti alle donne madri che lavorano è un problema vostro,
Ricordo che lavoro 8 ore al gg minimo e ho due figli...


----------



## devastata (20 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma chi ha mai detto che sia sbagliato? Ma stiamo scherzando!
> Io sto parlando di chi se ne aprofitta e come donna questa cosa mi indispettisce più che se lo fa un uomo.
> Proprio perché ci lamentiamo e poi facciamo in modo di mostrare il fianco.
> Se poi volete leggerci che vorrei abolire i diritti alle donne madri che lavorano è un problema vostro,
> Ricordo che lavoro 8 ore al gg minimo e ho due figli...



Allora ne devi parlare in generale, i lavativi ci sono, per fortuna una minima parte, uomini e donne, ovunque.
Molti di più nel pubblico. L'ho scoperto per assenze lunghissime di infermiere che andavano al sud ad accurdire genitori malati..........retribuite.

Proliferano dove non ci sono controlli.

Ho avuto un collega che anche per mezza giornata di malattia doveva portare il certificato, e agli altri serviva dopo il terzo giorno. Come ho avute colleghe/i che se fossero rimasti a casa anzichè venire in ufficio avrebbero fatto se non meno danni, risparmiare i soldi delle telefonate all'azienda.
Pure io ho lavorato a tempo pieno, a volte strapieno, per 37 anni e ho avuto 3 figlie, la mia fortuna era che lo stipendio era alto e potevo pagarmi un aiuto validissimo, altrimenti avrei dovuto usufruire, a malincuore, di permessi NON retribuiti e, ne fossi stata capace, di finte malattie, in un azienda con 90.000 dipendenti era facilissimo poterlo fare, nessuno controllava nessuno se non, appunto, i lavativi conclamati.

In compenso si cono anche persone che, pur essendo lavoratori dipendenti, vanno al lavoro con problemi di salute, seri, ma nessuno sembra accorgersene.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma chi ha mai detto che sia sbagliato? Ma stiamo scherzando!
> Io sto parlando di chi se ne aprofitta e come donna questa cosa *mi indispettisce più che se lo fa un uomo*.
> Proprio perché ci lamentiamo e poi facciamo in modo di mostrare il fianco.
> Se poi volete leggerci che vorrei abolire i diritti alle donne madri che lavorano è un problema vostro,
> Ricordo che lavoro 8 ore al gg minimo e ho due figli...


Ti capisco. Anch'io mi indispettisco di più se a parlar male delle donne è una donna.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Luglio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Allora ne devi parlare in generale, i lavativi ci sono, per fortuna una minima parte, uomini e donne, ovunque.
> Molti di più nel pubblico. L'ho scoperto per assenze lunghissime di infermiere che andavano al sud ad accurdire genitori malati..........retribuite.
> 
> Proliferano dove non ci sono controlli.
> ...


Ma ho scritto da qualche parte che le donne sono più lavative degli uomini?
Si parlava si donne a un colloquio e su questo ho continuato a discutere
Per cui, visto che la mentalità maschilista è quella che le donne con figli sono assenteiste ecc ecc dicevo solamente che sta a noi donne smontare questa convinzione.
Se tutte fossimo oneste almeno questa discriminazione non avrebbe motivo di esserci. E quelle fastidiose domamde cesserebbero.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti capisco. Anch'io mi indispettisco di più se a parlar male delle donne è una donna.


Quindi una donna se vede una donna sbagliare la deve difendere in quanto tale?
Interessante...,


----------



## Brunetta (20 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma ho scritto da qualche parte che le donne sono più lavative degli uomini?
> Si parlava si donne a un colloquio e su questo ho continuato a discutere
> Per cui, visto che la mentalità maschilista è quella che le donne con figli sono assenteiste ecc ecc dicevo solamente che sta a noi donne smontare questa convinzione.
> Se tutte fossimo oneste almeno questa discriminazione non avrebbe motivo di esserci. E quelle fastidiose domamde cesserebbero.


Rifletti sulla tua linea di ragionamento perché può valere per qualunque aspetto della vita e qualunque accusa. Finiresti per dare sempre ragione a chi considera ogni diritto un privilegio di cui si abusa. Oh può pure essere che tu la pensi così.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quindi una donna se vede una donna sbagliare la deve difendere in quanto tale?
> Interessante...,


Allora non devo difenderti? Me lo segno.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Allora non devo difenderti? Me lo segno.


Se pensi che sbaglio no
A me sembra logico.
E mi comporto cosi che si tratti di un uomo o di una donna


----------



## Nocciola (20 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Rifletti sulla tua linea di ragionamento perché può valere per qualunque aspetto della vita e qualunque accusa. Finiresti per dare sempre ragione a chi considera ogni diritto un privilegio di cui si abusa. Oh può pure essere che tu la pensi così.


Ma proprio no mi spiace. Probabilmente non mi spiego.
Non mi sembra di aver scritto da nessuna parte che per colpa di chi abusa vadano tolti i diritti. Bisogna fare in modo che chi abusi smetta di farlo. Se il modo non si trova ci si tutela.
E questo secondo me, in questo caso, fanno alcuni datori di lavoro.
Negare che ci sono donne così e che non siano una percentuake irrilevante soko perché siamo donne noi stesse é secondo me sbagliato.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma proprio no mi spiace. Probabilmente non mi spiego.
> Non mi sembra di aver scritto da nessuna parte che per colpa di chi abusa vadano tolti i diritti. Bisogna fare in modo che chi abusi smetta di farlo. Se il modo non si trova ci si tutela.
> E questo secondo me, in questo caso, fanno alcuni datori di lavoro.
> Negare che ci sono donne così e che non siano una percentuake irrilevante soko perché siamo donne noi stesse é secondo me sbagliato.


La pensi così. Nulla di male. Cioè per me sì; ma tutti i punti di vista devono avere spazio in democrazia.


----------



## devastata (20 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma ho scritto da qualche parte che le donne sono più lavative degli uomini?
> Si parlava si donne a un colloquio e su questo ho continuato a discutere
> Per cui, visto che la mentalità maschilista è quella che le donne con figli sono assenteiste ecc ecc dicevo solamente che sta a noi donne smontare questa convinzione.
> Se tutte fossimo oneste almeno questa discriminazione non avrebbe motivo di esserci. E quelle fastidiose domamde cesserebbero.




Sai qual'è il problema, parlando di donne madri che lavorano?  Che i mariti quasi mai, o mai, si sacrificano e si offrono di portare loro i figli per una vacinazione, per una visita medica, e meno ancora per restare a casa se al mattino improvvisamente il bambino ha 39 di febbre. Quindi chi chiede la giornata NON retribuita?

All'estero tutto questo risulta imcomprensivile, da noi è così. O tata o ti arrangi. Qualche fortunato conta sulla nonna. Però, si carà pure un motivo se ad esempre nelle banche assumono 8 /9 donne su dieci posti. E lo sanno che facciamo i figli (sempre meno tra l'altro).


----------



## Nocciola (20 Luglio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Sai qual'è il problema, parlando di donne madri che lavorano?  Che i mariti quasi mai, o mai, si sacrificano e si offrono di portare loro i figli per una vacinazione, per una visita medica, e meno ancora per restare a casa se al mattino improvvisamente il bambino ha 39 di febbre. Quindi chi chiede la giornata NON retribuita?
> 
> All'estero tutto questo risulta imcomprensivile, da noi è così. O tata o ti arrangi. Qualche fortunato conta sulla nonna. Però, si carà pure un motivo se ad esempre nelle banche assumono 8 /9 donne su dieci posti. E lo sanno che facciamo i figli (sempre meno tra l'altro).


Sarà che per quel che mi riguardano mio marito non si é mai rifiutato di portare i nostri figli dal medico o alle vacinazioni. Lavoriamo in due ci alterniamo in due.
Boh...Meglio che smetta di scrivere perché anche qui scoppierebbe un altro pieno.


----------



## free (20 Luglio 2013)

ma io non ho capito in pratica che vorreste fare
lo so che ci vorrebbero più asili, più aiuti e/o agevolazioni etc...
tuttavia dicevo solo che, se non si prende atto seriamente delle reali ed attuali possibilità personali, per avere un'idea di cosa sia o non sia possibile fare in pratica, si rischia di trovarsi nelle curve e fare una vita difficile e sacrificata
un po' di buon senso, tutto qua


----------



## Zod (20 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma io non ho capito in pratica che vorreste fare
> lo so che ci vorrebbero più asili, più aiuti e/o agevolazioni etc...
> tuttavia dicevo solo che, se non si prende atto seriamente delle reali ed attuali possibilità personali, per avere un'idea di cosa sia o non sia possibile fare in pratica, si rischia di trovarsi nelle curve e fare una vita difficile e sacrificata
> un po' di buon senso, tutto qua


Concettualmente, se non esistesse il morbo del furbo che attanaglia la nostra società, non ci sarebbe nemmeno bisogno di garantire i diritti. Si potrebbe dare un reddito di dignitosa sopravvivenza a tutti, più un extra per chi lavora, nella consapevolezza che se uno non lavora non è perchè è un lavativo, ma perchè ha i suoi problemi.

S*B


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Luglio 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> No. Si parlava del fatto che tu giustifichi una pratica discriminatoria (scartare le giovani donne con possibilità di avere figli) sostenendo che in generale le donne si approfittano delle leggi che tutelano la maternità e che, in sostanza, questa pratica discriminatoria è giustificata.
> 
> Nessuno difende le lavoratrici disoneste.
> 
> ...


La discriminazione non è sempre odiosa e intollerabile, a volte sarebbe doverosa.
L'hai applicata anche tu, in altri ambiti tematici  più attinenti all'argomento del forum.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Rifletti sulla tua linea di ragionamento perché può valere per qualunque aspetto della vita e qualunque accusa. Finiresti per dare sempre ragione a chi considera ogni diritto un privilegio di cui si abusa. Oh può pure essere che tu la pensi così.


Ma che stronzata


----------



## Brunetta (20 Luglio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma che stronzata


Sei sempre di una correttezza speciale.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei sempre di una correttezza speciale.


Più che altro la contessa, come sempre, sa il fatto suo e non si fa menare in volta di qui e di lì a seconda dei venti...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei sempre di una correttezza speciale.


non è questione di correttezza: farfalla spiega da varii post il suo punto di vista assolutamente condivisibile, nonchè dichiarata espressione del punto di vista dell'imprenditore, un punto di vista basato sulla praticità e sulla funzionalità di certi meccanismi reali, laddove il tuo discorso trabocca invece di principi astratti: corretti, per carità, ma che finora sono serviti a poco o nulla, visti gli obiettivi raggiunti negli ultimi decenni in italia


----------



## perplesso (20 Luglio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Concettualmente, se non esistesse il morbo del furbo che attanaglia la nostra società, non ci sarebbe nemmeno bisogno di garantire i diritti. Si potrebbe dare un reddito di dignitosa sopravvivenza a tutti, più un extra per chi lavora, nella consapevolezza che se uno non lavora non è perchè è un lavativo, ma perchè ha i suoi problemi.
> 
> S*B


e 2 pompini la settimana no?


----------



## contepinceton (20 Luglio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> non è questione di correttezza: farfalla spiega da varii post il suo punto di vista assolutamente condivisibile, nonchè dichiarata espressione del punto di vista dell'imprenditore, un punto di vista basato sulla praticità e sulla funzionalità di certi meccanismi reali, laddove il tuo discorso trabocca invece di principi astratti: corretti, per carità, ma che finora sono serviti a poco o nulla, visti gli obiettivi raggiunti negli ultimi decenni in italia


Ma è presto detto.
Farfalla ragiona come una dipendente di un'azienda privata.
Brunetta ragiona come la dipendente di un ente pubblico.
Però non fa i ragionamenti di Brunetta ministro.
Il quale quando intervenne su certe questioni FATALITA' la richiesta di mutua da parte degli statali...chissacomemai...ebbe un tracollo pauroso NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO?

Pubblico e privato sono due mondi ben diversi...

E molto distanti...

SPiegami perchè io o mia moglie se vogliamo riunire i contributi INPS per la pensione...dobbiamo versare bei schei...in quanto quelli maturati nel privato valgono meno ai fini pensionistici di quelli maturati nel privato...


----------



## Brunetta (21 Luglio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> non è questione di correttezza: farfalla spiega da varii post il suo punto di vista assolutamente condivisibile, nonchè dichiarata espressione del punto di vista dell'imprenditore, un punto di vista basato sulla praticità e sulla funzionalità di certi meccanismi reali, laddove il tuo discorso trabocca invece di principi astratti: corretti, per carità, ma che finora sono serviti a poco o nulla, visti gli obiettivi raggiunti negli ultimi decenni in italia


Questa è una risposta. La posizione di Farfalla, a quanto pare, è condivisa da te. Permetti che possa non essere condivisa da altri senza essere necessariamente una cazzata.


----------



## perplesso (21 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questa è una risposta. La posizione di Farfalla, a quanto pare, è condivisa da te. Permetti che possa non essere condivisa da altri senza essere necessariamente una cazzata.


no.  perchè la libertà di pensiero e di espressione impone agli altri di farti esporre le tue idee senza aggredirti nè fisicamente nè verbalmente.

ma se scrivi una belinata non è che essa diventa cosa giusta solo perchè 6 libera di pensarla ed esprimerla.

non è tutto diritto nella vita


----------



## Brunetta (21 Luglio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> no.  perchè la libertà di pensiero e di espressione impone agli altri di farti esporre le tue idee senza aggredirti nè fisicamente nè verbalmente.
> 
> ma se scrivi una belinata non è che essa diventa cosa giusta solo perchè 6 libera di pensarla ed esprimerla.
> 
> non è tutto diritto nella vita


E chi stabilisce che la belinata la pensi tu o io?


----------



## contepinceton (21 Luglio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> no.  perchè la libertà di pensiero e di espressione impone agli altri di farti esporre le tue idee senza aggredirti nè fisicamente nè verbalmente.
> 
> ma se scrivi una belinata non è che essa diventa cosa giusta solo perchè 6 libera di pensarla ed esprimerla.
> 
> non è tutto diritto nella vita


Nella vita nella mentalità veneta tutto è soprattutto dovere.
Resta da capire chi stabilisce che una scrittura sia una belinata o meno.
Magari un'espressione parte dalla mente dell'autore come una genialata o una profonda riflessione.
Poi essa viene veicolata nella coscienza collettiva che ne detiene le sorti.
Nulla esclude che un quadro possa anche venir usato come oggetto contundente.

Poi piaccia o meno ognuno parla per la propria esperienza di vita no?
E per quel che esperisce nel proprio ambiente di lavoro.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E chi stabilisce che la belinata la pensi tu o io?


La coscienza collettiva.
Nè tu nè lui.


----------



## perplesso (21 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E chi stabilisce che la belinata la pensi tu o io?


la fredda analisi dei fatti.    oppure chi ha maggiore conoscenza del problema.

o una combinazione dei 2 elementi succitati


----------



## contepinceton (21 Luglio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> la fredda analisi dei fatti.    oppure chi ha maggiore conoscenza del problema.
> 
> o una combinazione dei 2 elementi succitati


E quali sono i fatti?
Mi pare che il ministro Brunetta quella volta mostrò chiaramente il fatto che vi era un ampio abuso di certe cose no?
Abuso su cose che sono state conquistate dai lavoratori a caro prezzo.


----------



## Tebe (21 Luglio 2013)

stellina ha detto:


> ho letto tutto e per ora cercherò di rispondere a tutti...
> ho riflettuto molto prima di aprire il 3d.
> ho avuto consigli di cambiare ambiente, di cambiare atteggiamento verso gli uomini, di cambiare vestiario, di chiedere ad un'amica cosa ci sia in me.
> consapevole del fatto che al primo sguardo ciò che colpisce è l'aspetto e l'atteggiamento e non se una persona ha letto kafka o ama dipingere...
> ...


la prima percezione di quello che siamo. Siamo noi stessi.
Un uomo può guardarti le tette finchè vuole, o fare apprezzamenti finchè vuole. 
Cosa te ne importa di cosa vede o pensa?Mica sono potenziali fidanzati o amanti, dei personaggi che fanno certe battute.

Io li gelo con lo sguardo. O con una battuta ironica delle mie.
Perchè subisci se ti da fastidio?
Perchè stizzirti?
Mettili alla prova.
Sorridigli e gelali.
Se tengono botta e ti danno una risposta intelligente, ti assicuro che non vedranno più solo tette e faccino.
Ma vedranno una testa.

E questo è un dogma.

Fonte: WikiTebe


----------



## Tebe (21 Luglio 2013)

Madonna santa. State parlando di politica.
Che paura.

Continuerò a sconfanarmi pomodorini di pachino al forno, sotto olio, con aglio e vari aromi.
Mamma mia che buoni.
Credo che me li mangerò tutti. Ho anche l'olio che mi cola.


----------



## Sole (21 Luglio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> La discriminazione non è sempre odiosa e intollerabile, a volte sarebbe doverosa.
> L'hai applicata anche tu, in altri ambiti tematici  più attinenti all'argomento del forum.


Sì, vabbè.


----------



## Sole (21 Luglio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> non è questione di correttezza: farfalla spiega da varii post il suo punto di vista assolutamente condivisibile, nonchè dichiarata espressione del punto di vista dell'imprenditore, un punto di vista basato sulla praticità e sulla funzionalità di certi meccanismi reali, laddove il tuo discorso trabocca invece di principi astratti: corretti, per carità, ma che finora sono serviti a poco o nulla, visti gli obiettivi raggiunti negli ultimi decenni in italia


No, non sono principi astratti. Se io sono una giovane donna preparata e competente e mi presento a un colloquio di lavoro, voglio che la mia situazione personale e il mio eventuale desiderio di maternità in un prossimo futuro non mi precludano un'assunzione, a vantaggio, magari, di un ragazzo meno qualificato che invece non potrà mai avere figli. Punto. E non si tratta di idee. Si tratta di diritti. Io NON posso essere penalizzata solo perché sono una giovane donna in età da figli. E non si possono mettere in discussione le conquiste fatte in materia di tutela di certe categorie di lavoratori, solo perché QUALCUNO ne abusa. Non è questa la strada.


----------



## Zod (21 Luglio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Madonna santa. State parlando di politica.
> Che paura.
> 
> Continuerò a sconfanarmi pomodorini di pachino al forno, sotto olio, con aglio e vari aromi.
> ...


Che ti cola dove?


----------



## Zod (21 Luglio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> e 2 pompini la settimana no?


Due, dipende, se tu t'accontenti anche due. Comunque è un'altra questione questa, si parlava di benessere economico.


----------



## Zod (21 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questa è una risposta. La posizione di Farfalla, a quanto pare, è condivisa da te. Permetti che possa non essere condivisa da altri senza essere necessariamente una cazzata.


Diciamo che chi si trova in posizioni di responsabilità con personale sotto il suo coordinamento, scopre che alcune persone abusano dei diritti riservati a chi avrebbe davvero bisogno. Ma vale per uomini e donne, e talvolta è quasi meglio che stiano a casa in malattia, visto che vederli a non far nulla da ancora più ai nervi e rallenta anche il lavoro di chi invece produce.

Ci sono persone che darebbero l'anima per un posto di lavoro, e persone che ce l'hanno e passano il tempo a lamentarsi che lo Champagne della mensa non è servito alla temperatura giusta.

Fankulo l'articolo 18, che tutela solo chi non ha voglia di fare. Ci deve essere un solo contratto per tutti, e non lavoratori di serie A B C D E F G....

È inevitabile che dove c'è abuso di un diritto, si finisca con vanificare tale diritto a discapito di chi ne avrebbe davvero bisogno.

S*B


----------



## Minerva (21 Luglio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Diciamo che chi si trova in posizioni di responsabilità con personale sotto il suo coordinamento, scopre che alcune persone abusano dei diritti riservati a chi avrebbe davvero bisogno. *Ma vale per uomini e donne, e talvolta è quasi meglio che stiano a casa in malattia, visto che vederli a non far nulla da ancora più ai nervi e rallenta anche il lavoro di chi invece produce.*
> 
> *Ci sono persone che darebbero l'anima per un posto di lavoro, e persone che ce l'hanno e passano il tempo a lamentarsi che lo Champagne della mensa non è servito alla temperatura giusta.
> *
> ...


concordo nel modo più assoluto.
si parlava della maternità come bene comune e non a solo carico della donna quando , secondo me a sproposito, ci siamo trovati a sottolineare di quante lavoratrici abusano e approfittano  ...
e anch'esse rientrano esattamente nei casi da te sopraccitati.


----------



## Minerva (21 Luglio 2013)

da lavoratrice indipendente è inutile dire che ho lavorato fino all'ultimo giorno della gravidanza ,riprendendo dopo pochissimo.
nei confronti delle donne che hanno lavorato per me non potevo che avere il massimo rispetto per i loro tempi e modi e se qualcuna "ha fatto la furba" la posso equiparare agli uomini che hanno a loro volta fatto la stessa cosa per malanni inventati o roba varia.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Luglio 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> No, non sono principi astratti. Se io sono una giovane donna preparata e competente e mi presento a un colloquio di lavoro, voglio che la mia situazione personale e il mio eventuale desiderio di maternità in un prossimo futuro non mi precludano un'assunzione, a vantaggio, magari, di un ragazzo meno qualificato che invece non potrà mai avere figli. Punto. E non si tratta di idee. Si tratta di diritti. Io NON posso essere penalizzata solo perché sono una giovane donna in età da figli. E non si possono mettere in discussione le conquiste fatte in materia di tutela di certe categorie di lavoratori, solo perché QUALCUNO ne abusa. Non è questa la strada.


peccato che la qualifica adatta venga decisa da chi assume. di fronte a un gruppo di candidati presentati da un'agenzia di selezione del personale l'ultima parola spetta sempre al datore di lavoro.
ho sentito con le mie orecchie il direttore del personale dell'azienda in cui lavoro chiedere a un candidato se fosse etero, gay o bisex. è risaputo che il Grande Capo di questa azienda, quando ancora si occupava dei colloqui, abbia scelto di assumere tra i papabili le persone peggio vestite (secondo gli standard comuni) anche se non sapevano una parola d'inglese, investendo in seguito affinchè lo imparassero.ha sempre puntato e assunto soprattutto donne e gay, discriminando di fatto gli uomini etero, ma nessuno si è mai lamentato (però le sue dipendenti possono usufruire di un asilo nido dove lasciare i pargoli a un costo veramente irrisorio).
e sto parlando di una delle poche aziende che in questa congiuntura storica non sta lasciando a casa persone.

che ti piaccia o no, nel privato il 30% della _qualifica_ è a discrezione del datore di lavoro, e in quel 30% rientrano la preferenza sessuale, le tette grosse, il pisello lungo....e l'eventuale lunga assenza per accudire futuri figli.
io comunque non penso che sia così frequente che non vengano assunte donne veramente preparate: certo che se si presentano col tuo piglio in questa discussione la prima domanda sarebbe: ma tu sei qui per lavorare o per garantirti dei diritti?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Luglio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> no.  perchè la libertà di pensiero e di espressione impone agli altri di farti esporre le tue idee senza aggredirti nè fisicamente nè verbalmente.
> 
> ma se scrivi una belinata non è che essa diventa cosa giusta solo perchè 6 libera di pensarla ed esprimerla.
> *
> non è tutto diritto nella vita*


olè


----------



## Minerva (21 Luglio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> no.  perchè la libertà di pensiero e di espressione impone agli altri di farti esporre le tue idee senza aggredirti nè fisicamente nè verbalmente.
> 
> ma se scrivi una belinata non è che essa diventa cosa giusta solo perchè 6 libera di pensarla ed esprimerla.
> 
> *non è tutto diritto nella vita*


oddio ce n'eravamo accorte


----------



## Tebe (21 Luglio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Che ti cola dove?


mi colava sul mento. 
Io mangio con la bocca. Tu no?

Ma non è che pensavi facessi qualche roba auto erotica con i pomodorimi di pachino al forno?

Ma Zod!!!!






Ti è venuto duro ammettilo.


----------



## passante (21 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma è presto detto.
> Farfalla ragiona come una dipendente di un'azienda privata.
> ...


in quanto compagno di ricercatore nell'ente pubblico avrei moltissime cose da dire a riguardo, ma mi taccio.


----------



## Sole (21 Luglio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> peccato che la qualifica adatta venga decisa da chi assume. di fronte a un gruppo di candidati presentati da un'agenzia di selezione del personale l'ultima parola spetta sempre al datore di lavoro.
> ho sentito con le mie orecchie il direttore del personale dell'azienda in cui lavoro chiedere a un candidato se fosse etero, gay o bisex. è risaputo che il Grande Capo di questa azienda, quando ancora si occupava dei colloqui, abbia scelto di assumere tra i papabili le persone peggio vestite (secondo gli standard comuni) anche se non sapevano una parola d'inglese, investendo in seguito affinchè lo imparassero.ha sempre puntato e assunto soprattutto donne e gay, discriminando di fatto gli uomini etero, ma nessuno si è mai lamentato (però le sue dipendenti possono usufruire di un asilo nido dove lasciare i pargoli a un costo veramente irrisorio).
> e sto parlando di una delle poche aziende che in questa congiuntura storica non sta lasciando a casa persone.
> 
> ...


A parte che tutto 'sto discorso non c'entra un belino con quello che si diceva. 

Comunque io sono convinta che in tempi come questi i diritti vadano garantiti, certo. A tutti però. Non è un fatto personale sai.
Questa è la cosa che molti non capiscono. Che preoccuparsi dei diritti quando qualcuno li mette in discussione è un dovere civile. Non un arraffare privilegi perchè si vuole tutto  senza dare niente.


----------



## free (21 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> *da lavoratrice indipendente è inutile dire che ho lavorato fino all'ultimo giorno della gravidanza ,riprendendo dopo pochissimo*.
> nei confronti delle donne che hanno lavorato per me non potevo che avere il massimo rispetto per i loro tempi e modi e se qualcuna "ha fatto la furba" la posso equiparare agli uomini che hanno a loro volta fatto la stessa cosa per malanni inventati o roba varia.



avresti potuto chiedere l'indennità di maternità spettante alle lavoratrici autonome
e farti sostituire
forse da una donna qualificatissima
...che però si presentava da te al 4/5 mese di gravidanza, lei, non tu...
come la mettiamo?


----------



## contepinceton (21 Luglio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> peccato che la qualifica adatta venga decisa da chi assume. di fronte a un gruppo di candidati presentati da un'agenzia di selezione del personale l'ultima parola spetta sempre al datore di lavoro.
> ho sentito con le mie orecchie il direttore del personale dell'azienda in cui lavoro chiedere a un candidato se fosse etero, gay o bisex. è risaputo che il Grande Capo di questa azienda, quando ancora si occupava dei colloqui, abbia scelto di assumere tra i papabili le persone peggio vestite (secondo gli standard comuni) anche se non sapevano una parola d'inglese, investendo in seguito affinchè lo imparassero.ha sempre puntato e assunto soprattutto donne e gay, discriminando di fatto gli uomini etero, ma nessuno si è mai lamentato (però le sue dipendenti possono usufruire di un asilo nido dove lasciare i pargoli a un costo veramente irrisorio).
> e sto parlando di una delle poche aziende che in questa congiuntura storica non sta lasciando a casa persone.
> 
> ...


Infatti...
Che diceva mio padre?
Io per legge sono obbligato a darti SOLO il minimo sindacale...
Ma che bella conquista eh?

Poi sulle donne sono sempre scelte aziendali...
C'è chi dice assumo una giovane non sposata perchè tanto non si mette subito in maternità e chi dice invece assumo una donna che abbia già svezzato dei figli così poi son sicuro che non si mette in maternità no?

Comunque sia poi ogni stato ha le sue politiche...

In Svezia prima vengono le quarantenni che hanno svezzato due bambini, poi le giovani single...

E NESSUNO là si sogna di dire che lo Stato fa discriminazioni...nessuno...


----------



## contepinceton (21 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> avresti potuto chiedere l'indennità di maternità spettante alle lavoratrici autonome
> e farti sostituire
> forse da una donna qualificatissima
> ...che però si presentava da te al 4/5 mese di gravidanza, lei, non tu...
> come la mettiamo?


Dici cose che...
Va bon...
Credimi fare l'imprenditore non è così semplice...

Proprio il farti sostituire è un problema insormontabile...

Perchè un imprenditore non è mai un numero in un'azienda...

Perchè se è un numero è sempre il numero 1.

Un conto è la qualifica
Un conto è saper esercitare una professione.

Lo vedo anche nel mio settore eh?
Ohi ci sono persone qualificatissime...
Ma se si mettono a suonare...


----------



## free (21 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dici cose che...
> Va bon...
> Credimi fare l'imprenditore non è così semplice...
> 
> ...



era solo una piccola provocazione
comunque, sai come si dice: che di gente insostituibile sono pieni i cimiteri...:singleeye:


----------



## sienne (21 Luglio 2013)

Ciao,

comunque ... se si osserva in piano generale ... 

In Italia lavorano meno della metà delle donne. Anzi, in confronto agli altri stati europei, 
l'Italia si trova al penultimo posto. Solo Malta registra un livello inferiore. 
Come anche, un numero elevato interrompo il lavoro per questioni famigliari. 
Ma non solo, decide di ritirarsi - piace o non piace - la retribuzione è più bassa in confronto
a quella maschile. 

Un insieme di cose, un insieme di ostacoli ... 
già solo questo quadro fa capire, che il mondo del lavoro non 
favorisce tanto la conciliazione di famiglia e lavoro ... 

Da una parte manca quel senso di responsabilità verso la società. 
Basta vedere quanti evadano le tasse ecc., quanti furbetti si trovano ovunque ... 
Dall'altra parte però, come sono le infrastrutture sociali? 
Come sono costituiti i posti di lavoro per poter conciliare 
i tempi ecc. che impone una famiglia?

Credo che il quadro è molto ampio ... e tocca in insieme di cose ... è una rete. 
Ma si può parlare ancora tanto, che la mentalità dei "furbetti" deve cambiare,
se i più grandi furbi ... si trovano proprio in cima ... 

I diritti vanno rispettati ... ma anche i doveri!
sia da sotto ... che da sopra ... 

Una soluzione? ... per ora, ognuno vede di cavarsela ... 

sienne


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Luglio 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> A parte che tutto 'sto discorso non c'entra un belino con quello che si diceva.
> 
> Comunque io sono convinta che in tempi come questi i diritti vadano garantiti, certo. A tutti però. Non è un fatto personale sai.
> Questa è la cosa che molti non capiscono. Che preoccuparsi dei diritti quando qualcuno li mette in discussione è un dovere civile. Non un arraffare privilegi perchè si vuole tutto  senza dare niente.


Invece c'entra eccome, perché tu hai parlato di giovane donna qualificata e bisogna capire che il significato che dai tu a qualificata non è magari lo stesso che dà l'imprenditore di turno presso il quale ti presenti come candidato all'assunzione.
Ovviamente non si tratta di questioni personali, sono d'accordo.
Come nel privato ci sono lavativi da cacciare a calci in culo ( attualmente la mia azienda è in causa con uno di questi) nel pubblico ci sono microrealtà che funzionano benissimo grazie alla coscienza dei singoli lavoratori.


----------



## perplesso (21 Luglio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Due, dipende, se tu t'accontenti anche due. Comunque è un'altra questione questa, si parlava di benessere economico.


mi pareva parlassi di redditi di cittadinanza.  che non sono benessere economico,ma esproprio proletario 2.0


----------



## contepinceton (21 Luglio 2013)

Ma rileggendo un po il 3d mi pare che Farfalla stigmatizzasse un comportamento che è ambosex...
Ossia di quelle persone che aprofittano di certe cose...

E immagino bene che se una dipendente è coscienziosa e corretta si incazzi se vede colleghe o colleghi a fare i furbi no?

Mi sono tornate alla mente scene di casa mia...
Dove a fianco di dipendenti che venivano a lavorare con l'influenza e mio padre che diceva cosa fai qui va a letto...
a persone che per leggeri malesseri chiedevano un giorno libero...al posto di mettersi in mutua

A quelli che...
La domenica sera è ubriaco spolpo in piazza e lunedì presenta certificato per dieci giorni di malattia
Quelli che al lunedì non ci sono mai perchè la domenica sono allo stadio
Quelli che si mettono in malattia per poi andare tagliar la legna nel bosco...

Fino al più scandaloso che quella volta denunciammo...un dipendente che si mise in malattia per poi andare a fare lo scrutatore ai seggi elettorali...

Quando avevo 17 anni mio padre si ruppe una caviglia...e mi ricordo ben...che casin...fino a quando fu all'ospedale io tenevo su l'azienda in qualche modo, quando tornò si fece fare da un amico una carrozzella attrezzata e stava in capannone...


----------



## Zod (21 Luglio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> mi pareva parlassi di redditi di cittadinanza.  che non sono benessere economico,ma esproprio proletario 2.0


I proletari si sono estinti da un pezzo, l'ultimo dei proletari ora ha un IPhone e gira con l'Audi S3 (ma ha nostalgia dell'Alfa 75).


----------



## Zod (21 Luglio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> mi colava sul mento.
> Io mangio con la bocca. Tu no?
> 
> Ma non è che pensavi facessi qualche roba auto erotica con i pomodorimi di pachino al forno?
> ...



Succede tutte le volte che ti leggo... Si potrebbe quasi dire che con te è tutto grasso che cola.

Che ne so, magari continuava a colare e colare fino a....


----------



## Tebe (22 Luglio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Succede tutte le volte che ti leggo... Si potrebbe quasi dire che con te è tutto grasso che cola.
> 
> Che ne so, magari continuava a colare e colare fino a....


un tuo sogno erotico è fare le porcate con l'olio dei pomodorini di pachino?

Io non sono andata più in là della classica panna o nutella.

Sei per caso a dieta?


----------



## perplesso (22 Luglio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> I proletari si sono estinti da un pezzo, l'ultimo dei proletari ora ha un IPhone e gira con l'Audi S3 (ma ha nostalgia dell'Alfa 75).


sarà,ma vogliono lo stesso uno stipendio senza lavorare


----------



## Zod (22 Luglio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> un tuo sogno erotico è fare le porcate con l'olio dei pomodorini di pachino?
> 
> *Io non sono andata più in là della classica panna o nutella*.
> 
> Sei per caso a dieta?


Tanto vale che ti fai suora.


----------



## Zod (22 Luglio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> sarà,ma vogliono lo stesso uno stipendio senza lavorare


Però danno da fare ai sindacati...quindi producono indirettamente occupazione.


----------



## Tebe (22 Luglio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Tanto vale che ti fai suora.






acido


----------



## JON (22 Luglio 2013)

stellina ha detto:


> supponiamo che ci sia una bella donna. le si avvicinano molti uomini. potrebbe scegliere (so che il verbo è brutto ma vista l'incazzatura non mi viene altro) tra molti. tutti carini e gentili....ma c'è sempre un ma...lei rimane legata a lui. lo sente nell'anima. lui prova sentimenti forti però non vuole (ha paura??!!!) impegni . ovviamente c'è sempre anche un però...
> lei si ripete che le passerà...e passerà, tutto passa. bisogna vedere se ti otrepassa o ti trapassa...
> *purtroppo il messaggio che arriva a quella donna è che gli uomini vedono la bambola e non l'anima*. ma io mi chiedo questi uomini che vedono solo cosce e petti che si comprino un pollo!!!
> spero che nessuno lo prenda sul personale è un mio sfogo...e se non lo faccio qui lo devo tenere dentro e dentro fa male.


Beh, stanno dicendo a chiare lettere cosa cercano. Dopotutto di interessati all'anima, in mezzo al mazzo, ce ne potrebbero essere ben pochi se non addirittura nessuno.

Il che significa che il problema non è quella donna. Che per il solito bisogno di conferme interiorizza certe esperienze.
Oppure bisogna capire perchè intorno a quella donna ronzano solo mosconi da "accoppiamento" e non da "relazione".


----------



## Ultimo (22 Luglio 2013)

*Farfalla*

SEI GRANDE. 


Leggendoti mi è sembrato di vedere me, si scrive una cosa e te ne mettono mille in bocca che non sono tue. Allora è un vizio! non siamo noi che scriviamo male. :smile:


----------



## Sterminator (22 Luglio 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> I proletari si sono estinti da un pezzo, l'ultimo dei proletari ora ha un IPhone e gira con l'Audi S3 (ma ha nostalgia dell'Alfa 75).


Questo e' quello che ti hanno fatto credere e nel tuo caso ce so' riusciti...ahahah..da 10-15 anni, non hanno adeguato gli stipendi e con il credito facile ti hanno illuso di appartenere alla stessa classe sociale del tuo "padrone", visto che ti dotavi degli stessi suoi status symbol e ti facevi le vacanze negli stessi suoi posti, inducendoti a credere nella scomparsa, oltre che delle ideologie anche della lotta di classe....invece la lotta di classe e' ancora viva, anche se un po' acciaccata e sta di nuovo risvegliando le coscienze.........


----------



## Ultimo (22 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Questo e' quello che ti hanno fatto credere e nel tuo caso ce so' riusciti...ahahah..da 10-15 anni, non hanno adeguato gli stipendi e con il credito facile ti hanno illuso di appartenere alla stessa classe sociale del tuo "padrone", visto che ti dotavi degli stessi suoi status symbol e ti facevi le vacanze negli stessi suoi posti, inducendoti a credere nella scomparsa, oltre che delle ideologie anche della lotta di classe....invece la lotta di classe e' ancora viva, anche se un po' acciaccata e sta di nuovo risvegliando le coscienze.........



Tocchi un tasto che non solo mi fa alzare le antenne, ma mi irrita notevolmente. Anzi mi fa proprio incazzare.

Da quando l'euro detta legge " solo per gli imprenditori, ma per poco, anche loro a breve se non hanno messo da parte i soldoni, la piglieranno nel culo", perchè gli stipendiati da mille, millecinquecento euro, appena arrivati a capire che hanno finito anche la possibilità di finanziamento e indebitati fino alle mutande, me la voglio proprio vedere tutta! ma tutta tutta però! perchè col cazzo andremo a comprare più visto che i soldi dovremmo farceli bastare dallo stipendio soltanto. 

E dopo o aumentano gli stipendi e si equilibra la vita in base allo stipendio che "permetterà" come quando c'era la lire con la lira e non più col finanziamento, oppure.. Boh! chissà cosa ne verrà fuori.


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Luglio 2013)

passante ha detto:


> posso tirare fuori la mia superbia? io problemi con le mie collaboratrici non ne ho MAI avuti. mai. può essere che sia stato solo molto fortunato, ma sono anche abbastanza sicuro che ci sia una mia parte di merito, in questo, se nessuno che lavora con me si è mai sentito (fino ad ora) nel bisogno (e tantomeno nel diritto) di tirare la corda per conciliare famiglia e lavoro. io comunque sono convinto che la maternità non sia un fatto privato, ma un bene e un valore per la collettività, per la società civile. sono convinto che la tutela dei diritti della maternità non sia la tutela di diritti individuali, ma del bene comune. dentro a questo rapporto di chiarezza ho chiesto (pur non essendo in diritto di chiederlo) a neo mamme di non prendere in determinati periodi il congedo parentale o di non prenderlo tutto insieme o al contrario di non frazionarlo troppo, e nessuna di loro si è mai impuntata, siamo sempre arrivati a soluzioni. e per quanto sia presuntuoso, so di essere non strabiliante ma normale nella gestione del personale, è che a volte non ci vuole poi così tanto a far star bene le persone che lavorano con te.


Se vuoi costruire una nave, non radunare uomini solo per raccogliere il legno e distribuire i compiti, ma insegna loro la nostalgia del mare ampio e infinito.​Antoine de Saint-Exupèry.


----------



## devastata (22 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma rileggendo un po il 3d mi pare che Farfalla stigmatizzasse un comportamento che è ambosex...
> Ossia di quelle persone che aprofittano di certe cose...
> 
> E immagino bene che se una dipendente è coscienziosa e corretta si incazzi se vede colleghe o colleghi a fare i furbi no?
> ...



Questa non si può leggere, o era scemo, o..., per fare gli scrutatori l'azienda è obbligata a darti i giorni di permesso e RETRIBUITI! Quindi guadagnano due volte.

Da sempre. Quando si tratta di politica le Leggi le fanno al volo.


----------



## devastata (22 Luglio 2013)

:mexican:





passante ha detto:


> no! e io che mi ammazzo a fare tutti i giorni tra piscina e palestra?  :singleeye:


:mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican:

Sii è incastrato il tastoooooooooooooo!


----------



## Sterminator (22 Luglio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tocchi un tasto che non solo mi fa alzare le antenne, ma mi irrita notevolmente. Anzi mi fa proprio incazzare.
> 
> Da quando l'euro detta legge " solo per gli imprenditori, ma per poco, anche loro a breve se non hanno messo da parte i soldoni, la piglieranno nel culo", perchè gli stipendiati da mille, millecinquecento euro, appena arrivati a capire che hanno finito anche la possibilità di finanziamento e indebitati fino alle mutande, me la voglio proprio vedere tutta! ma tutta tutta però! perchè col cazzo andremo a comprare più visto che i soldi dovremmo farceli bastare dallo stipendio soltanto.
> 
> E dopo o aumentano gli stipendi e si equilibra la vita in base allo stipendio che "permetterà" come quando c'era la lire con la lira e non più col finanziamento, oppure.. Boh! chissà cosa ne verrà fuori.


Gli stipendi non li aumenteranno ed anzi si continueranno a svalutare e si riprendera' col denaro facile per compensare e per tenere ancora in piedi il capitalismo fallito...amen...


----------



## stellina (22 Luglio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> la prima percezione di quello che siamo. Siamo noi stessi.
> Un uomo può guardarti le tette finchè vuole, o fare apprezzamenti finchè vuole.
> Cosa te ne importa di cosa vede o pensa?Mica sono potenziali fidanzati o amanti, dei personaggi che fanno certe battute.
> 
> ...


già fatto ed è verissimo che se li geli e tengono botta ti vedono anche la testa. ma in quel momento ai miei occhi si sono appena bruciati tutte le possibilità. sono stati messi nella cartella "minch..ioni superficiali". e invece loro non ti mollano piùùùùùùùùùùùùùùùù


----------



## stellina (22 Luglio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Beh, stanno dicendo a chiare lettere cosa cercano. Dopotutto di interessati all'anima, in mezzo al mazzo, ce ne potrebbero essere ben pochi se non addirittura nessuno.
> 
> Il che significa che il problema non è quella donna. Che per il solito bisogno di conferme interiorizza certe esperienze.
> Oppure bisogna capire perchè intorno a quella donna ronzano solo mosconi da "accoppiamento" e non da "relazione".


perchè una relazione necessita impegno e molti alla mia età ne hanno fin troppo in altre parti della loro vita e cercano superficialità con una donna...questa è la risposta che mi son data. spero che la vita mi dimostri che mi sbaglio...


----------



## Brunetta (22 Luglio 2013)

stellina ha detto:


> perchè una relazione necessita impegno e molti alla mia età ne hanno fin troppo in altre parti della loro vita e cercano superficialità con una donna...questa è la risposta che mi son data. spero che la vita mi dimostri che mi sbaglio...





stellina ha detto:


> già fatto ed è verissimo che se li geli e tengono botta ti vedono anche la testa. ma in quel momento ai miei occhi si sono appena bruciati tutte le possibilità. sono stati messi nella cartella "minch..ioni superficiali". e invece loro non ti mollano piùùùùùùùùùùùùùùùù


-Invertendo l'ordine rispondi a te stessa. Forse sei tu che non sei disponibile e non vuoi distinguere e finisci per mettere tutti nel mazzo. Non che io sia molto fiduciosa sul fatto che si possano incontrare facilmente persone adatte.


----------



## JON (22 Luglio 2013)

stellina ha detto:


> perchè una relazione necessita impegno e molti alla mia età ne hanno fin troppo in altre parti della loro vita e cercano superficialità con una donna...questa è la risposta che mi son data. spero che la vita mi dimostri che mi sbaglio...


Il quesito che ti ponevo alla fine voleva pilotare la tua risposta, che in fondo era quella che mi aspettavo.

Ed è la risposta giusta, attinente, secondo me, a quella che è la situazione. Non credo che la ricerca della stragrande maggioranza degli uomini sia la superficialità, è piuttosto che quella ricerca viene condotta con superficialità. Perchè può sembrare che si sia alla ricerca di puro sesso, quando le casuse che innescano quella ricerca possono essere ben altre. Nel frattempo però si escludono o si evitano di considerare i limiti che certe situazioni impongono, salvo il momento in cui si viene messi di fronte alla realtà. Capisci che mantenere un contesto superficiale contribuisce al sostentamento di un approccio che non può avere risvolti più importanti.

Più che dimostrartelo, spero che la vita possa riservarti quello che cerchi. Cosa non improbabile, a patto che le persone che incontrerai siano principalmente predisposte alla relazione psichica oltre che fisica.


----------



## stellina (22 Luglio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Il quesito che ti ponevo alla fine voleva pilotare la tua risposta, che in fondo era quella che mi aspettavo.
> 
> Ed è la risposta giusta, attinente, secondo me, a quella che è la situazione. Non credo che la ricerca della stragrande maggioranza degli uomini sia la superficialità, è piuttosto che quella ricerca viene condotta con superficialità. Perchè può sembrare che si sia alla ricerca di puro sesso, quando le casuse che innescano quella ricerca possono essere ben altre. Nel frattempo però si escludono o si evitano di considerare i limiti che certe situazioni impongono, salvo il momento in cui si viene messi di fronte alla realtà. Capisci che mantenere un contesto superficiale contribuisce al sostentamento di un approccio che non può avere risvolti più importanti.
> 
> Più che dimostrartelo, spero che la vita possa riservarti quello che cerchi. Cosa non improbabile, a patto che le persone che incontrerai siano principalmente predisposte alla relazione psichica oltre che fisica.


caro jon che sei splendido te l'ho già detto???!!!
però per la frase in rosso, l'approccio non può o non si vuole che abbia risvolti più importanti?


----------



## JON (22 Luglio 2013)

stellina ha detto:


> caro jon che sei splendido te l'ho già detto???!!!
> però per la frase in rosso, l'approccio *non può o non si vuole *che abbia risvolti più importanti?


Se non si vuole i motivi possono essere diversi. Quindi non si può e, cernendo tra i motivi, puoi renderti conto di quello che ti accade intorno. Mi pare tu l'abbia già detto, per cui è normale che in certi casi ti caschino le braccia.

Guarda il lato positivo, cominci a saper discernere e a capirci qualcosa.


----------



## stellina (22 Luglio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Se non si vuole i motivi possono essere diversi. Quindi non si può e, cernendo tra i motivi, puoi renderti conto di quello che ti accade intorno. Mi pare tu l'abbia già detto, per cui è normale che in certi casi ti caschino le braccia.
> 
> Guarda il lato positivo, cominci a saper discernere e a capirci qualcosa.


e guardiamo il lato positivo...ma sei sicuro che ci stia capendo qualcosa?


----------



## JON (22 Luglio 2013)

stellina ha detto:


> e guardiamo il lato positivo...*ma sei sicuro che ci stia capendo qualcosa*?


:rotfl:

No non sono sicuro, ma ho capito che le certezze nella vita aiutano. In fondo agiamo in base alle nostre convinzioni, sia quando sono giuste, sia quando sono sbagliate.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Luglio 2013)

http://noianimalimoderni.blog.espresso.repubblica.it/noi_animali_moderni/2006/08/index.html


----------



## Zod (22 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Questo e' quello che ti hanno fatto credere e nel tuo caso ce so' riusciti...ahahah..da 10-15 anni, non hanno adeguato gli stipendi e con il credito facile ti hanno illuso di appartenere alla stessa classe sociale del tuo "padrone", visto che ti dotavi degli stessi suoi status symbol e ti facevi le vacanze negli stessi suoi posti, inducendoti a credere nella scomparsa, oltre che delle ideologie anche della lotta di classe....invece la lotta di classe e' ancora viva, anche se un po' acciaccata e sta di nuovo risvegliando le coscienze.........


Già li vedo schierati, da una parte le Audi e dall'altra i Mercedes. Un vero scontro di classe. 

Alcuni "padroni" sono morti suicidati.


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Luglio 2013)

Scusate se riprendo il discorso di donne e maternità.

Quello che dice Farfalla, che certe donne abusano, e che non dovrebbero, certo che è condivisibile.
Ma i suoi post hanno dato fastidio anche a me (un senso di disagio, non un fastidio contro Farfalla). Mi sono chiesta il perchè, e finalmente l'ho individuato.

Mi ha dato fastidio perchè, in seguito a questo, scusa parzialmente le domande sessiste per le assunzioni.
Anche questo, perchè mi da fastidio?

Perchè il fatto che, e lo sappiamo tutti, ci sia un vasto giro di truffe per avere malattie e invalidità, non ci porta a dire che un datore di lavoro dovrebbe essere libero di investigare sul passato iter di salute del possibile dipendente. Mentre plaudiamo ai controlli, ovviamente.
Non ci passa neppure per l'anticamera del cervello di permettere che un datore di lavoro discrimini per la salute. Anzi, adesso ci sono pure le categorie protette per permettere ai disabili di lavorare.

L'impressione che mi ha dato Farfalla è che dentro di lei, lei senta i diritti delle donne per la maternità come "favori" che "i maschi" ci hanno "concesso", e non come diritti.

*Non è una critica Farfalla*, è una mia impressione (che ovv come sempre può essere sbagliata).
*SE* avessi ragione lo imputerei al fatto che anche adesso la parità no, non c'è. E non c'è in primis dentro di noi.

Questi diritti che abbiamo conquistato, poi, non li vedo neppure come diritti della donna, ma come diritti del bambino. In uno stato che non aiuta la maternità.
E invece, ci sentiamo in colpa ad andare a casa ad accudire nostro figlio malato. E giustifichiamo il fastidio che sente una azienda, i colleghi, maschi e femmine. Io, almeno, mi sentivo in colpa. Anche quando scappavo in bagno a tirarmi il latte da dare poi a mia figlia al rientro a casa. Come se la donna andasse a spasso e non a prendersi cura del più bisognoso e debole della società, un bambino, che della società è anche il futuro.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Luglio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Scusate se riprendo il discorso di donne e maternità.
> 
> Quello che dice Farfalla, che certe donne abusano, e che non dovrebbero, certo che è condivisibile.
> Ma i suoi post hanno dato fastidio anche a me (un senso di disagio, non un fastidio contro Farfalla). Mi sono chiesta il perchè, e finalmente l'ho individuato.
> ...


Forse Farfalla non sente la cosa in quel modo. Ma io la sento come te. Ricordo la frustrazione del latte che mi bagnava mentre lavoravo :unhappy:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Luglio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Scusate se riprendo il discorso di donne e maternità.
> 
> Quello che dice Farfalla, che certe donne abusano, e che non dovrebbero, certo che è condivisibile.
> Ma i suoi post hanno dato fastidio anche a me (un senso di disagio, non un fastidio contro Farfalla). Mi sono chiesta il perchè, e finalmente l'ho individuato.
> ...


infatti


----------



## contepinceton (23 Luglio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Scusate se riprendo il discorso di donne e maternità.
> 
> Quello che dice Farfalla, che certe donne abusano, e che non dovrebbero, certo che è condivisibile.
> Ma i suoi post hanno dato fastidio anche a me (un senso di disagio, non un fastidio contro Farfalla). Mi sono chiesta il perchè, e finalmente l'ho individuato.
> ...


Si ma ci sono datori e datori di lavoro.
C'è gente che pensa così: mi imbosco sotto lo stato e farò pacchia tutta la vita senza far fadiga...
Sono assunto ergo ho diritto ad uno stipendio.

Un datore di lavoro privato vede nel suo dipendente un costo e non è certo diposto a fare la vacca carolina da mungere.
Ora un dipendente mi costa tot e mi rende tot.
Dipende poi dalle professioni no?
Se io ho un'azienda come questa...

http://www.trasportopianoforti.com/main.html

Ho bisogno che i miei dipendenti abbiano buone braccia no?

Se vedo al mio ambiente ho visto che alla faccia del sessismo le nostre donne hanno applaudito all'avvento del part time....

Moltissime donne sposate con figli cercano e hanno sempre cercato un part time, in quanto esso permette loro di contribuire all'andamento economico della famiglia e di non trascurare i figli.

Altresì non si può accusare di sessismo o discriminazione il datore di lavoro che non può o non vuole offrire il part time.

Sulle politiche per la famiglia 
ci sarà un perchè in Italia la crescita della popolazione è x e in Svezia è Y.


----------



## Zod (23 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si ma ci sono datori e datori di lavoro.
> C'è gente che pensa così: mi imbosco sotto lo stato e farò pacchia tutta la vita senza far fadiga...
> Sono assunto ergo ho diritto ad uno stipendio.
> 
> ...


Vedi, se vogliamo essere limpidi, possiamo tranquillamente ammettere che l'esistenza di leggi che tutelano la maternità, dimostra che esiste un problema di discriminazione. Come qualcuna scriveva, il fatto stesso che occorra una legge, dimostra che esiste un problema. È comprensibile che una donna in maternità non accetti di essere gestita come un problema su cui fare compromessi. Perchè se trattiamo la maternità in questo modo, come un problema della donna, allora il problema c'è davvero ed è grande, e non riguarda solo la donna.

Normalmente sono abbastanza misogino, ma osservando quello che devono sopportare alcune colleghe, mi fa schifare abbastanza del genere maschile, ma poi alla fine del genere umano in generale, visto che anche tra di loro la solidarietà è scarsa.

È un problema di sistema. Pensiamo a far soldi e non a fare figli, per questo siamo sempre più tristi.

S*B


----------



## Nocciola (23 Luglio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Scusate se riprendo il discorso di donne e maternità.
> 
> Quello che dice Farfalla, che certe donne abusano, e che non dovrebbero, certo che è condivisibile.
> Ma i suoi post hanno dato fastidio anche a me (un senso di disagio, non un fastidio contro Farfalla). Mi sono chiesta il perchè, e finalmente l'ho individuato.
> ...


No nona sento affatto come favore.. La vivo come un diritto e ribadisco che proprio perchè sono orgogliosa di essere donna quando la furba la fa una donna mi infastidisce di più. 
Non amo i furbi, anzi sono la categoria che più detesto al mondo.
Dato che siamo più controllabili proprio perchè é risaputo che essendo donne siamo noi aconcepire i figli, facciamo in modo che nessuno possa pensare che ci aprofittiamo di questo.


----------



## Minerva (24 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> No nona sento affatto come favore.. La vivo come un diritto e ribadisco che proprio perchè sono orgogliosa di essere donna quando la furba la fa una donna mi infastidisce di più.
> Non amo i furbi, anzi sono la categoria che più detesto al mondo.
> Dato che siamo più controllabili proprio perchè é risaputo che essendo donne siamo noi aconcepire i figli, facciamo in modo che nessuno possa pensare che ci aprofittiamo di questo.


ma che discorso è....l'assenteismo è un malcostume delle persone in genere; non vedo perché dovremmo rivolgerci alle donne .


----------



## Nocciola (24 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma che discorso è....l'assenteismo è un malcostume delle persone in genere; non vedo perché dovremmo rivolgerci alle donne .


Rununcio scusa..ma se dopo 10 e più post non riesco a spiegarmi mi sembra inutile che continuo a scrivere.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Luglio 2013)

Chi ha centrato meglio il problema per me è stato Passante. Il problema è che la riproduzione della popolazione dovrebbe essere riconosciuto come di interesse pubblico e come tale dovrebbe essere tutelato. Le madri dovrebbero avere automaticamente tutte le tutele possibili durante la gravidanza, anche 9 mesi a casa, senza far sentire chi è costretta a stare a riposo di sentirsi o essere ritenuta una profittatrice, e se invece una sta benissimo, utilizzerà quel tempo per vivere con gioia quei mesi. Poi i bambini dovrebbero essere considerati un bene comune da tutelare e i genitori o i parenti dovrebbero avere la possibilità di stare a casa in caso di malattie. Anche le nonne e i nonni non sono più pensionati o casalinghi, come un tempo, e non ci si può ricorrere facilmente oppure non ci sono e se le persone che si occupano di un bambino malato (dietro certificazione, è ovvio) potrebbero essere diverse e il peso organizzativo non ricadrebbe su una singola azienda. E il carico economico dovrebbe essere totalmente a carico dello stato. Ovviamente questo non è compatibile con un'idea di e di uno stato erogatore di servizi individuali.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma che discorso è....l'assenteismo è un malcostume delle persone in genere; non vedo perché dovremmo rivolgerci alle donne .


Ok fin qui
a me sembra che Farfalla dica semplicemente che a lei in quanto donna, dà maggiormente fastidio l'assenteismo delle donne no?
FOrse avrà notato che nel suo ambiente di lavoro le furbette sono in numero maggiore che i furbetti no?


----------



## contepinceton (24 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Rununcio scusa..ma se dopo 10 e più post non riesco a spiegarmi mi sembra inutile che continuo a scrivere.


E' capitato anche a me sai?
Più che cercavo di spiegarmi più venivo accusato di malafede...

Ora sai che cosa si prova...

A sto giro sono solidale con te.

A me sembra CHIARISSIMA la tua posizione.

( ma posso capire che urti certe sensibilità da femminismo datato e becero)


----------



## contepinceton (24 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Chi ha centrato meglio il problema per me è stato Passante. Il problema è che la riproduzione della popolazione dovrebbe essere riconosciuto come di interesse pubblico e come tale dovrebbe essere tutelato. Le madri dovrebbero avere automaticamente tutte le tutele possibili durante la gravidanza, anche 9 mesi a casa, senza far sentire chi è costretta a stare a riposo di sentirsi o essere ritenuta una profittatrice, e se invece una sta benissimo, utilizzerà quel tempo per vivere con gioia quei mesi. Poi i bambini dovrebbero essere considerati un bene comune da tutelare e i genitori o i parenti dovrebbero avere la possibilità di stare a casa in caso di malattie. Anche le nonne e i nonni non sono più pensionati o casalinghi, come un tempo, e non ci si può ricorrere facilmente oppure non ci sono e se le persone che si occupano di un bambino malato (dietro certificazione, è ovvio) potrebbero essere diverse e il peso organizzativo non ricadrebbe su una singola azienda. E il carico economico dovrebbe essere totalmente a carico dello stato. Ovviamente questo non è compatibile con un'idea di e di uno stato erogatore di servizi individuali.


Beh dipende dai settori...
Mia moglie era una dipendente del privato.
E fece sei mesi a casa perchè la gravidanza era a rischio.

Ma se fosse stata che so una piccola imprenditrice con un negozio?

Come faceva?
Si fa presto a dire assumi gente con qualifica...

Le qualifiche le trovi a ogni pissada de can...ma è trovare persone con ESPERIENZA che è difficile...

E nel mio mondo i paroni se ne fregano delle qualifiche, se ne fregano se sei gay, o ebreo o zingaro...

Se ne fregano solo che tu sia CAPACE di svolgere la professione che dici...

Esempio ho sempre visto mio padre guardare con sospetto persone che hanno un libretto di lavoro pieno di cambi di aziende...e la prima cosa che faceva era chiedere agli ex datori di lavoro come era il tipo...e se tre ex datori dicevano da noi ha piantato grane...lui non l'assumeva e gli diceva...vai a fregare altra gente...anche se hai qualifica alta.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Ok fin qui
> 1)a me sembra che Farfalla dica semplicemente che a lei in quanto donna, dà maggiormente fastidio l'assenteismo delle donne no?
> *FOrse avrà notato che nel suo ambiente di lavoro le furbette sono in numero maggiore che i furbetti no?


1)Almeno tu l'hai capito

2)Rosso: no credo che i furbi si equivalgono ma.......torno al punto 1


----------



## contepinceton (24 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> 1)Almeno tu l'hai capito
> 
> 2)Rosso: no credo che i furbi si equivalgono ma.......torno al punto 1


Beh era evidente no?


----------



## Minerva (24 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Chi ha centrato meglio il problema per me è stato Passante.* Il problema è che la riproduzione della popolazione dovrebbe essere riconosciuto come di interesse pubblico e come tale dovrebbe essere tutelato. Le madri dovrebbero avere automaticamente tutte le tutele possibili durante la gravidanza, anche 9 mesi a casa, senza far sentire chi è costretta a stare a riposo di sentirsi o essere ritenuta una profittatrice, e se invece una sta benissimo, utilizzerà quel tempo per vivere con gioia quei mesi. Poi i bambini dovrebbero essere considerati un bene comune da tutelare e i genitori o i parenti dovrebbero avere la possibilità di stare a casa in caso di malattie. Anche le nonne e i nonni non sono più pensionati o casalinghi, come un tempo, e non ci si può ricorrere facilmente oppure non ci sono e se le persone che si occupano di un bambino malato (dietro certificazione, è ovvio) potrebbero essere diverse e il peso organizzativo non ricadrebbe su una singola azienda. E il carico economico dovrebbe essere totalmente a carico dello stato. Ovviamente questo non è compatibile con un'idea di e di uno stato erogatore di servizi individuali.


condivido


----------



## Minerva (24 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E' capitato anche a me sai?
> Più che cercavo di spiegarmi più venivo accusato di malafede...
> 
> Ora sai che cosa si prova...
> ...


non fare la vittima che non sei credibile


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Chi ha centrato meglio il problema per me è stato Passante. Il problema è che la *riproduzione della popolazione dovrebbe essere riconosciuto come di interesse pubblico *e come tale dovrebbe essere tutelato. Le madri dovrebbero avere automaticamente tutte le tutele possibili durante la gravidanza, anche 9 mesi a casa, senza far sentire chi è costretta a stare a riposo di sentirsi o essere ritenuta una profittatrice, e se invece una sta benissimo, utilizzerà quel tempo per vivere con gioia quei mesi. Poi i bambini dovrebbero essere considerati un bene comune da tutelare e i genitori o i parenti dovrebbero avere la possibilità di stare a casa in caso di malattie. Anche le nonne e i nonni non sono più pensionati o casalinghi, come un tempo, e non ci si può ricorrere facilmente oppure non ci sono e se le persone che si occupano di un bambino malato (dietro certificazione, è ovvio) potrebbero essere diverse e il peso organizzativo non ricadrebbe su una singola azienda. E il carico economico dovrebbe essere totalmente a carico dello stato. Ovviamente questo non è compatibile con un'idea di e di uno stato erogatore di servizi individuali.


Sì, ma questa è una nazione votata al suicidio, dicono i sociologi. Una volta, quando eravamo un paese più povero ma più dignitoso, ci prendevano in giro perchè facevamo troppi figli, adesso ci prendono in giro perchè abbiamo 3 telefonini a testa, pur avendo mediamente solo due orecchie. Mentre le altre popolazioni vivevano il consumismo senza perdere d'occhio la reale qualità della vita ed i bisogni veri, noi con un processo osmotico abbiamo assorbito tutti i bisogni farlocchi. Adesso poi siamo giustamente depressi perchè la classe dirigente che si è appollaiata sulle nostre spalle mentre noi eravamo occupati ad apparire li mejo fichi der biconcio, ha talmente impoverito questa terra di ricchezze idee e speranze che per fare un figlio in questo momento occorre essere dei visionari. Io avrei fatto pure una squadra di pallavolo, mi vengono pure bene... ma poi chi li seguiva? Già credo di aver operato miracoli tirandone su due, mi sono convinta di avere i superpoteri. E se fossi stata a casa per qualche anno... avrei mai ritrovato il lavoro? Senza lavoro dove me li mettevo a dormire? E se mi pongo questi problemi io, che pur non nuotando nell'oro posso dire di star bene economicamente... chi prende la metà di quello che prendo io e ha il lavoro che gli scade come lo yogurt, in un paese in cui tenere un figlio al nido costa l'equivalente di uno stipendio... come fa a metterne al mondo?
Devi chiedere un aiuto. Ma siccome lavori hanno la precedenza quelli che non lavorano e non hanno reddito. Ma se non lavorano, non potrebbero tenerseli a casa i figli? No, perchè i bambini hanno, giustamente, tutti uguali diritti.
Ah ecco. E se scopri che quello che è riuscito a mettere suo figlio al nido e pure gratis in realtà lavora in nero, non paga le tasse e ha un reddito ise a zero ma ha una macchina che costa come metà di casa tua non ti devi incazzare perchè quelli che lavorano in nero sono sfruttati, quindi una categoria da difendere. Se poi hanno un credo diverso dal tuo o maggior produzione di melanina diventi pure razzista. Così paghi un baby parking, che in realtà è un nido privato non sufficentemente attrezzato per potersi chiamare nido dove i bambini sono tenuti in conigliere e seguiti in modo consono... alle conigliere.  Ehhhh.... è un mondo difficile.


----------



## sienne (24 Luglio 2013)

Ciao 

comunque ... più di due figli non si dovrebbero fare. 

la sovrappopolazione, e parlo a livello mondiale, cresce troppo rapidamente.
un problema che riguarda tutti ... le risorse non bastano e non basteranno a fatto!

lo so, non centra nulla ... 

sienne


----------



## Brunetta (24 Luglio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sì, ma questa è una nazione votata al suicidio, dicono i sociologi. Una volta, quando eravamo un paese più povero ma più dignitoso, ci prendevano in giro perchè facevamo troppi figli, adesso ci prendono in giro perchè abbiamo 3 telefonini a testa, pur avendo mediamente solo due orecchie. Mentre le altre popolazioni vivevano il consumismo senza perdere d'occhio la reale qualità della vita ed i bisogni veri, noi con un processo osmotico abbiamo assorbito tutti i bisogni farlocchi. Adesso poi siamo giustamente depressi perchè la classe dirigente che si è appollaiata sulle nostre spalle mentre noi eravamo occupati ad apparire li mejo fichi der biconcio, ha talmente impoverito questa terra di ricchezze idee e speranze che per fare un figlio in questo momento occorre essere dei visionari. Io avrei fatto pure una squadra di pallavolo, mi vengono pure bene... ma poi chi li seguiva? Già credo di aver operato miracoli tirandone su due, mi sono convinta di avere i superpoteri. E se fossi stata a casa per qualche anno... avrei mai ritrovato il lavoro? Senza lavoro dove me li mettevo a dormire? E se mi pongo questi problemi io, che pur non nuotando nell'oro posso dire di star bene economicamente... chi prende la metà di quello che prendo io e ha il lavoro che gli scade come lo yogurt, in un paese in cui tenere un figlio al nido costa l'equivalente di uno stipendio... come fa a metterne al mondo?
> Devi chiedere un aiuto. Ma siccome lavori hanno la precedenza quelli che non lavorano e non hanno reddito. Ma se non lavorano, non potrebbero tenerseli a casa i figli? No, perchè i bambini hanno, giustamente, tutti uguali diritti.
> Ah ecco. E se scopri che quello che è riuscito a mettere suo figlio al nido e pure gratis in realtà lavora in nero, non paga le tasse e ha un reddito ise a zero ma ha una macchina che costa come metà di casa tua non ti devi incazzare perchè quelli che lavorano in nero sono sfruttati, quindi una categoria da difendere. Se poi hanno un credo diverso dal tuo o maggior produzione di melanina diventi pure razzista. Così paghi un baby parking, che in realtà è un nido privato non sufficentemente attrezzato per potersi chiamare nido dove i bambini sono tenuti in conigliere e seguiti in modo consono... alle conigliere.  Ehhhh.... è un mondo difficile.


Concordo su tutto escluso il discorso del nido. A me risulta che, a parte i casi sociali, la precedenza viene data a entrambi genitori lavoratori e, ovviamente, il reddito.  Se venissero date più risorse si risolverebbero questi problemi. Ma non si svilupperebbe, come in altri campi, una guerra tra poveri e il razzismo, cose che fanno sempre comodo a chi vuole comandare sulle divisioni del popolo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Concordo su tutto escluso il discorso del nido. A me risulta che, *a parte i casi sociali*, la precedenza viene data a entrambi genitori lavoratori e, ovviamente, il reddito. Se venissero date più risorse si risolverebbero questi problemi. Ma non si svilupperebbe, come in altri campi, una guerra tra poveri e il razzismo, cose che fanno sempre comodo a chi vuole comandare sulle divisioni del popolo.


appunto. Che vengono individuati in base all'ISE. E altro punteggio viene dato in base al numero dei figli. Insomma se si lavora entrambi, hai una casa di proprietà pur pagando il mutuo e quindi è solo virtualmente tua e hai un solo figlio non entri al nido neppure a piangere. Infatti dalle mie parti i nidi privati e i baby parking(tenuti anche in case private normalissime, ovviamente tutto in nero) stanno fiorendo. Fortunatamente quando ho avuto i miei la situazione era ancora vivibile... eppure mia figlia entrò per sorteggio, ho avuto fortuna.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non fare la vittima che non sei credibile


Infatti sono un uomo incredibile...


----------



## Brunetta (24 Luglio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> appunto. Che vengono individuati in base all'ISE. E altro punteggio viene dato in base al numero dei figli. Insomma se si lavora entrambi, hai una casa di proprietà pur pagando il mutuo e quindi è solo virtualmente tua e hai un solo figlio non entri al nido neppure a piangere. Infatti dalle mie parti i nidi privati e i baby parking(tenuti anche in case private normalissime, ovviamente tutto in nero) stanno fiorendo. Fortunatamente quando ho avuto i miei la situazione era ancora vivibile... eppure mia figlia entrò per sorteggio, ho avuto fortuna.


Beh i miei sono entrati dopo un po' di attesa. Sono contenta di non essere stata un caso sociale.


----------



## Minerva (24 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Infatti sono un uomo incredibile...


tento che qualche volta mentre pigi rosso te lo mozzo quel ditino maledetto:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (24 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> tento che qualche volta mentre pigi rosso te lo mozzo quel ditino maledetto:mrgreen:


Ma figuriamoci...
Se ci riesci...
Io ho delle dita che con uno scatto ti posso cavare un occhio...
Ma figuriamoci...

Stavolta sono stato io...e la te sta proprio ben...

Tu non sei la matra che può dirmi:
L'atteggiamento da vittima non ti si addice...


----------



## Zod (24 Luglio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sì, ma questa è una nazione votata al suicidio, dicono i sociologi. Una volta, quando eravamo un paese più povero ma più dignitoso, ci prendevano in giro perchè facevamo troppi figli, adesso ci prendono in giro perchè abbiamo 3 telefonini a testa, pur avendo mediamente solo due orecchie. Mentre le altre popolazioni vivevano il consumismo senza perdere d'occhio la reale qualità della vita ed i bisogni veri, noi con un processo osmotico abbiamo assorbito tutti i bisogni farlocchi. Adesso poi siamo giustamente depressi perchè la classe dirigente che si è appollaiata sulle nostre spalle mentre noi eravamo occupati ad apparire li mejo fichi der biconcio, ha talmente impoverito questa terra di ricchezze idee e speranze che per fare un figlio in questo momento occorre essere dei visionari. Io avrei fatto pure una squadra di pallavolo, mi vengono pure bene... ma poi chi li seguiva? Già credo di aver operato miracoli tirandone su due, mi sono convinta di avere i superpoteri. E se fossi stata a casa per qualche anno... avrei mai ritrovato il lavoro? Senza lavoro dove me li mettevo a dormire? E se mi pongo questi problemi io, che pur non nuotando nell'oro posso dire di star bene economicamente... chi prende la metà di quello che prendo io e ha il lavoro che gli scade come lo yogurt, in un paese in cui tenere un figlio al nido costa l'equivalente di uno stipendio... come fa a metterne al mondo?
> Devi chiedere un aiuto. Ma siccome lavori hanno la precedenza quelli che non lavorano e non hanno reddito. Ma se non lavorano, non potrebbero tenerseli a casa i figli? No, perchè i bambini hanno, giustamente, tutti uguali diritti.
> Ah ecco. E se scopri che quello che è riuscito a mettere suo figlio al nido e pure gratis in realtà lavora in nero, non paga le tasse e ha un reddito ise a zero ma ha una macchina che costa come metà di casa tua non ti devi incazzare perchè quelli che lavorano in nero sono sfruttati, quindi una categoria da difendere. Se poi hanno un credo diverso dal tuo o maggior produzione di melanina diventi pure razzista. Così paghi un baby parking, che in realtà è un nido privato non sufficentemente attrezzato per potersi chiamare nido dove i bambini sono tenuti in conigliere e seguiti in modo consono... alle conigliere.  Ehhhh.... è un mondo difficile.


L'unica cosa che manca a questo post è:

Inviato dal mio IPhone


----------



## Kaleidoskopio (25 Luglio 2013)

Quanto può essere credibile qualcuno che su un forum scrive che ci sono donne che abusano della maternità scrivendolo dal posto di lavoro e occupando gran parte della giornata scrivendo sul forum stesso? un po‘ di coerenza e un po‘ meno di ipocrisia non guasterebbe


----------



## free (25 Luglio 2013)

Kaleidoskopio ha detto:


> Quanto può essere credibile qualcuno che su un forum scrive che ci sono donne che abusano della maternità scrivendolo dal posto di lavoro e occupando gran parte della giornata scrivendo sul forum stesso? un po‘ di coerenza e un po‘ meno di ipocrisia non guasterebbe



tu da dove digiti?


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> tu da dove digiti?


Si scrive: d dv dgt?


----------



## free (25 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si scrive: d dv dgt?



eh?

caffè?


----------



## Sterminator (25 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> tu da dove digiti?


dal parcheggio....mo' che entra in ditta spegne tutto....ahahah


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> eh?
> 
> caffè?


Sì grazie, lungo e senza zucchero.


----------



## free (25 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì grazie, lungo e senza zucchero.



americano?

che delusione!


----------



## Kaleidoskopio (25 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> tu da dove digiti?


Io da un mezzo pubblico. da notare che non ho scritto che non ci si debba collegare dal posto di lavoro. Non guasterebbe se chi critica le donne che abuserebbero della maternità non lo facesse abusando del tempo lavorativo. non ne convieni?
che poi parlare di maternità e un ipotetico abuso della stessa è decisamente fastidioso non lo metterei proprio in secondo piano. specie da una donna ma soprattutto madr


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> americano?
> 
> che delusione!


No, che americano. Lungo, espresso un po' più lungo. Sempre in tazzina.


----------



## free (25 Luglio 2013)

Kaleidoskopio ha detto:


> Io da un mezzo pubblico. da notare che non ho scritto che non ci si debba collegare dal posto di lavoro. Non guasterebbe se chi critica le donne che abuserebbero della maternità non lo facesse abusando del tempo lavorativo. non ne convieni?
> che poi parlare di maternità e un ipotetico abuso della stessa è decisamente fastidioso non lo metterei proprio in secondo piano. specie da una donna ma soprattutto madr



ho già dato in questa appassionante discussione
in pratica avevo detto che secondo me è necessario partire da ciò che si ha, e vedere come si può fare, tenendo conto delle "offerte"
sinceramente, l'idea che i figli siano il futuro di un unico stato o di tutta la sua collettività, in un mondo come quello odierno, in cui gli spostamenti non sono mai stati come ora, e saranno sempre di più, mi sembra un po' superata
e legata ad una concezione tipo autarchica, che non è del tutto sbagliata, ma ormai non sta più in piedi


----------



## Sterminator (25 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ho già dato in questa appassionante discussione
> in pratica avevo detto che secondo me è necessario partire da ciò che si ha, e vedere come si può fare, tenendo conto delle "offerte"
> sinceramente, l'idea che i figli siano il futuro di uno stato o di tutta la collettività, in un mondo come quello odierno, in cui gli spostamenti non sono mai stati come ora, e saranno sempre di più, mi sembra un po' superata
> e legata ad una concezione tipo autarchica, che non è del tutto sbagliata, ma ormai non sta più in piedi


tu adesso pero', stai facendo un discorso qualunquista tipo quell'imbecille di blowjob sulla Costituzione...

se uno stato non si alimenta con i propri figli, sara' dominato dai figli di altre razze e culture....l'immigrazione a seguito della globalizzazione&C e' voluta perche' annulla l'identita' nazionale di  un popolo....e annullare l'identita' ad un popolo, ma anche ad un individuo, lo rende schiavo...aripijate...ahahah


----------



## Minerva (25 Luglio 2013)

Kaleidoskopio ha detto:


> Io da un mezzo pubblico. da notare che non ho scritto che non ci si debba collegare dal posto di lavoro. Non guasterebbe se chi critica le donne che abuserebbero della maternità non lo facesse abusando del tempo lavorativo. non ne convieni?
> che poi parlare di maternità e un ipotetico abuso della stessa è decisamente fastidioso non lo metterei proprio in secondo piano. specie da una donna ma soprattutto madr


che bel nick, ma senza cappa


----------



## free (25 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> tu adesso pero', stai facendo un discorso qualunquista tipo quell'imbecille di blowjob sulla Costituzione...
> 
> se uno stato non si alimenta con i propri figli, sara' dominato dai figli di altre razze e culture....l'immigrazione a seguito della globalizzazione&C e' voluta perche' annulla l'identita' nazionale di  un popolo....e annullare l'identita' ad un popolo, ma anche ad un individuo, lo rende schiavo...aripijate...ahahah



infatti me ne dispiace, e non sai quanto, ma indietro non si può tornare, ti pare?
a me viene voglia di parlare esclusivamente dialetto, pensa un po'!

dicevo che se una vuole fare la carrierona e 5 figli, dovrebbe andare in germania, per es.


----------



## Kaleidoskopio (25 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ho già dato in questa appassionante discussione
> in pratica avevo detto che secondo me è necessario partire da ciò che si ha, e vedere come si può fare, tenendo conto delle "offerte"
> sinceramente, l'idea che i figli siano il futuro di un unico stato o di tutta la sua collettività, in un mondo come quello odierno, in cui gli spostamenti non sono mai stati come ora, e saranno sempre di più, mi sembra un po' superata
> e legata ad una concezione tipo autarchica, che non è del tutto sbagliata, ma ormai non sta più in piedi


Non arrivavo a tanto.  parlavo di maternità in quanto tale e non dei suoi risvolti sociologici. anche non ne avesse per me il discorso non cambia.  se critichi un abuso devi farlo nella pisizione di nin perpretarne uno anche tu nello stesso momento in cui lo stai criticando. poi se ne può discutere. Aggiungerei anche un po‘ di buon gusto alla puu coerenza e meno ipocrisia.


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Luglio 2013)

Kaleidoskopio ha detto:


> Non arrivavo a tanto.  parlavo di maternità in quanto tale e non dei suoi risvolti sociologici. anche non ne avesse per me il discorso non cambia.  se critichi un abuso devi farlo nella pisizione di nin perpretarne uno anche tu nello stesso momento in cui lo stai criticando. poi se ne può discutere. Aggiungerei anche un po‘ di buon gusto alla puu coerenza e meno ipocrisia.



Ci sono lavori e lavori.

Se sei in fabbrica, difficile dedicare qualche momento a internet.

Se lavori davanti a un computer, con tutta probabilità ci saranno tempi morti.

Io per esempio lavoro senza cartellino, senza orari, se fossi un super genio tanto per dirne una -non lo sono assolutamente- e se svolgessi il mio lavoro in un'ora a settimana invece che in 30 o 40 o 50, nessuno potrebbe dirmi nè a nè ba.

Non vedo assolutamente il motivo di pensare che Farfalla usi il tempo che ha a disposizione in modo poco consono.
Capisco che uno si faccia la domanda, ma darlo per scontato non mi sembra giusto.


----------



## Sterminator (25 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> infatti me ne dispiace, e non sai quanto, ma indietro non si può tornare, ti pare?
> a me viene voglia di parlare esclusivamente dialetto, pensa un po'!
> 
> dicevo che se una vuole fare la carrierona e 5 figli, dovrebbe andare in germania, per es.


ma chi l'ha detto che non si puo' tornare indietro?....basta favorire la maternita' come fanno gli stati seri che sanno cosa rischiano con l'annacquamento delle loro radici....pero' se tutti la pensamo alla blowjob, chi tira le fila di sto giochino avra' gioco molto facile...


----------



## free (25 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma chi l'ha detto che non si puo' tornare indietro?....basta favorire la maternita' come fanno gli stati seri che sanno cosa rischiano con l'annacquamento delle loro radici....pero' se tutti la pensamo alla blowjob, chi tira le fila di sto giochino avra' gioco molto facile...



ho capito, ma ci vuole tempo e denaro

io parlavo di adesso, di quello che una donna o una famiglia italiana può fare adesso

e comunque non si può tornare indietro, come caspita faresti in pratica?
si può prendere atto delle novità e migliorare la situazione


----------



## free (25 Luglio 2013)

Kaleidoskopio ha detto:


> Non arrivavo a tanto.  parlavo di maternità in quanto tale e non dei suoi risvolti sociologici. anche non ne avesse per me il discorso non cambia.  se critichi un abuso devi farlo nella pisizione di nin perpretarne uno anche tu nello stesso momento in cui lo stai criticando. poi se ne può discutere. Aggiungerei anche un po‘ di buon gusto alla puu coerenza e meno ipocrisia.



ok, ma io lavoro per me in nero, sono al di fuori da queste fazioni e non mi va di puntare il dito
tutto qua


----------



## Kaleidoskopio (25 Luglio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ci sono lavori e lavori.
> 
> Se sei in fabbrica, difficile dedicare qualche momento a internet.
> 
> ...


Eh si che cattivone ingiusto pensare che qualcuno abusi del suo tempo lavorativo e cazzeggiare su un forum. Essere d‘accordo o comprendere che si discrimini qualcuno in un colloquio di lavore è correttissimoe coerente soprattutto. alla faccia!!!!


----------



## Kaleidoskopio (25 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ok, ma io lavoro per me in nero, sono al di fuori da queste fazioni e non mi va di puntare il dito
> tutto qua


Lo punto io. tranqui:mrgreen:


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Luglio 2013)

Kaleidoskopio ha detto:


> Eh si che cattivone ingiusto pensare che qualcuno abusi del suo tempo lavorativo e cazzeggiare su un forum. Essere d‘accordo o comprendere che si discrimini qualcuno in un colloquio di lavore è correttissimoe coerente soprattutto. alla faccia!!!!



Io ho espresso la mia opinione su quel che dice Farfalla. Motivando.

Squalificare la sua opinione in quanto si presuppone che lei non sia corretta lo trovo insensato. Non apporta nulla alla discussione ed è gratuito.
Prima di esserne convinto, aspetta che Farfalla ti risponda.

Intanto, puoi dire perchè ritieni che la sua opinione sia sbagliata, al di là di quello che sospetti sia il suo comportamento in ufficio. Che ripeto, potrebbe essere correttissimo per quello che ne sai.


----------



## Kaleidoskopio (25 Luglio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io ho espresso la mia opinione su quel che dice Farfalla. Motivando.
> 
> Squalificare la sua opinione in quanto si presuppone che lei non sia corretta lo trovo insensato. Non apporta nulla alla discussione ed è gratuito.
> Prima di esserne convinto, aspetta che Farfalla ti risponda.
> ...


non dovrebbe essere il dipendente a rispondere ma il datore di lavoro . Detto questo per quanto mi riguarda chiunque stia su internet dal postodi lavoro può starci tutto il giorno salvo poi non criticare il comportamento degli altri sul luogo di lavoro. bon è una questione di correttezza ma di coerenza e di ipocrisia. spero tu noti la differenz


----------



## free (25 Luglio 2013)

Kaleidoskopio ha detto:


> Lo punto io. tranqui:mrgreen:



chi essere tu?
e che combinare tu?

:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (25 Luglio 2013)

io pagare di tasca mia


----------



## free (25 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> io pagare di tasca mia



cosa? la connessione?


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Luglio 2013)

Kaleidoskopio ha detto:


> non dovrebbe essere il dipendente a rispondere ma il datore di lavoro . Detto questo per quanto mi riguarda chiunque stia su internet dal postodi lavoro può starci tutto il giorno salvo poi non criticare il comportamento degli altri sul luogo di lavoro. bon è una questione di correttezza ma di coerenza e di ipocrisia. spero tu noti la differenz


Coerenza, ipocrisia, correttezza, sono parole che conosco.

Quello che contesto, è che stare su internet dal posto di lavoro sia sempre scorretto. Se Farfalla usa coscientemente i tempi morti, svolgendo cmq in pieno il suo carico di lavoro, bene e con competenza, non trovo quindi di conseguenza ipocrita da parte sua criticare chi si comporta male.

E contesto che una persona che non conosce il lavoro di Farfalla parta dal presupposto che lei si stia comportando in maniera ipocrita. 
Come puoi dirlo a prescindere?

Io sono in ufficio ora. Sto scrivendo dall'ufficio.
Sto sprecando prezioso tempo di lavoro.
Puoi dirlo, è così.

Ma non sapresti, se non te lo dicessi in questo momento, che sto usando questo tempo per rilassare il cervello, in modo che risponda meglio tra 5 minuti.
E non sapresti che lavoro a casa la sera, la notte, i festivi, fuori dall'ufficio, fuori dall'"orario di lavoro".
Come puoi sapere che non sia così per Farfalla?

In tutto questo, a parte il tuo dire che Farfalla non dovrebbe permettersi di criticare, mi sono persa la tua opinione personale sull'argomento.

La mia, l'ho scritta, e non concordavo con Farfalla.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Luglio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ci sono lavori e lavori.
> 
> Se sei in fabbrica, difficile dedicare qualche momento a internet.
> 
> ...



Tanto per chiarire ho letto e manco lo/la prendo in considerazione non sapendo che lavoro faccio e quali siano le mie tempistiche.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> tu adesso pero', stai facendo un discorso qualunquista tipo quell'imbecille di blowjob sulla Costituzione...
> 
> se uno stato non si alimenta con i propri figli, sara' dominato dai figli di altre razze e culture....l'immigrazione a seguito della globalizzazione&C e' voluta perche' annulla l'identita' nazionale di  un popolo....e annullare l'identita' ad un popolo, ma anche ad un individuo, lo rende schiavo...aripijate...ahahah


Sei proprio un progressista


----------



## Sterminator (25 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei proprio un progressista


e sarai progressista te stato, che punti solo sui figli degl'immigrati e magari ancor piu' di adesso, quando la tua pensione sara' pagata solo dai contributi degli extracomunitari...dici che regge il giochino senza una seria regolamentazione?...co' l'invecchiamento della Nazione Italia scoppiera' a breve il bubbone...adesso co' la crisi e' un po' sotto controllo perche', anche se nessuno lo dice, se ne so' annati a frotte dall'Italy  ma al prossimo ciclo positivo te vojo.......


----------



## Brunetta (25 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> e sarai progressista te stato, che punti solo sui figli degl'immigrati e magari ancor piu' di adesso, quando la tua pensione sara' pagata solo dai contributi degli extracomunitari...dici che regge il giochino senza una seria regolamentazione?...co' l'invecchiamento della Nazione Italia scoppiera' a breve il bubbone...adesso co' la crisi e' un po' sotto controllo perche', anche se nessuno lo dice, se ne so' annati a frotte dall'Italy  ma al prossimo ciclo positivo te vojo.......


Se non ti rendi conto di quello che scrivi e porti il discorso su altro si può fare a meno di dialogare. Dire "figli di altre razze e culture" non è certo né progressista né corrisponde alla storia e al presente. Non ho intenzione di discuterne comunque. Ritengo le discussioni di questo genere del tutto inutili perché ognuno si arrocca nella propria posizione, arrivando, nel migliore dei casi, ad affinare le doti retoriche, come in un duello, senza alcuna disponibilità a modificare le proprie opinioni.


----------



## Kaleidoskopio (25 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tanto per chiarire ho letto e manco lo/la prendo in considerazione non sapendo che lavoro faccio e quali siano le mie tempistiche.


Embe certo. quello che vale per te non può valere per altri. aggiungiamoci anche l‘egoismo e il quadro è perfetto. Te e le persone come te meriterebberi che i propri cari non trovino lavoro per tutta una vita venendo discriminati a prescindere. e mi raccomando quando dovesse succedere ripeti loro che il datore di lavoro ha il diritto di discriminarli.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Luglio 2013)

Kaleidoskopio ha detto:


> Embe certo. quello che vale per te non può valere per altri. aggiungiamoci anche l‘egoismo e il quadro è perfetto. Te e le persone come te meriterebberi che i propri cari non trovino lavoro per tutta una vita venendo discriminati a prescindere. e mi raccomando quando dovesse succedere ripeti loro che il datore di lavoro ha il diritto di discriminarli.




Grazie per l'augurio


----------



## free (25 Luglio 2013)

Kaleidoskopio ha detto:


> Embe certo. quello che vale per te non può valere per altri. aggiungiamoci anche l‘egoismo e il quadro è perfetto. Te e le persone come te meriterebberi che i propri cari non trovino lavoro per tutta una vita venendo discriminati a prescindere. e mi raccomando quando dovesse succedere ripeti loro che il datore di lavoro ha il diritto di discriminarli.


eh, così, no, però

altrimenti potremmo pensare che non hai altri colori al di fuori del marrone...

ti pare?


----------



## Sterminator (25 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se non ti rendi conto di quello che scrivi e porti il discorso su altro si può fare a meno di dialogare. Dire "figli di altre razze e culture" non è certo né progressista né corrisponde alla storia e al presente. Non ho intenzione di discuterne comunque. Ritengo le discussioni di questo genere del tutto inutili perché ognuno si arrocca nella propria posizione, arrivando, nel migliore dei casi, ad affinare le doti retoriche, come in un duello, senza alcuna disponibilità a modificare le proprie opinioni.


Mi rendo conto che il discorso va allargato, visto che tu ti limiti al solo aspetto che ho accennato.....se si facesse una seria lotta alle mafie, evasione, corruzione etc come dicevo anche l'altro giorno, ci sarebbero le risorse per sostenere la maternita' autoctona e quindi l'aumento della popolazione nazionale in cui si potrebbero inserire meglio gl'immigrati, avendo la possibilita' di destinare a loro anche il necessario  per una vita normale, ma allo stato attuale, ove le risorse per tutti scarseggiano, li facciamo vivere da schiavi e peggio delle bestie e gli altri piu' "fortunati" accedono alle case popolari, che manco scarseggerebbero, in virtu' dei punteggi in graduatoria logicamente piu' alti essendo dei disperati e che scavalcano puntualmente i "nostri" che si trovano con la crisi nella merda....percio' ti respingo al mittente la tua ironia sul mio essere progressista e critico invece il tuo perche' e' di facciata e nella sostanza continuano a vivere come bestie creando problemi a tutti...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## free (25 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Mi rendo conto che il discorso va allargato, visto che tu ti limiti al solo aspetto che ho accennato.....se si facesse una seria lotta alle mafie, evasione, corruzione etc come dicevo anche l'altro giorno, ci sarebbero le risorse per sostenere la maternita' autoctona e quindi l'aumento della popolazione nazionale in cui si potrebbero inserire meglio gl'immigrati, avendo la possibilita' di destinare a loro anche il necessario  per una vita normale, ma allo stato attuale, ove le risorse per tutti scarseggiano, li facciamo vivere da schiavi e peggio delle bestie e gli altri piu' "fortunati" accedono alle case popolari, che manco scarseggerebbero, in virtu' dei punteggi in graduatoria logicamente piu' alti essendo dei disperati e che scavalcano puntualmente i "nostri" che si trovano con la crisi nella merda....percio' ti respingo al mittente la tua ironia sul mio essere progressista e critico invece il tuo perche' e' di facciata e nella sostanza continuano a vivere come bestie creando problemi a tutti...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



allora vedi che dire di poter tornare indietro è una schiocchezza


----------



## Sterminator (25 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> allora vedi che dire di poter tornare indietro è una schiocchezza


none...il paese se non risolve il problema delle mafie che fatturano 170 miliardi all'anno e legano 15 milioni di persone al malaffare, e dell'evasione e corruzione, altri 210 (150+60) e' fallito e poi nun te lamenta' pure tu...ahahah


----------



## Brunetta (25 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Mi rendo conto che il discorso va allargato, visto che tu ti limiti al solo aspetto che ho accennato.....se si facesse una seria lotta alle mafie, evasione, corruzione etc come dicevo anche l'altro giorno, ci sarebbero le risorse per sostenere la maternita' autoctona e quindi l'aumento della popolazione nazionale in cui si potrebbero inserire meglio gl'immigrati, avendo la possibilita' di destinare a loro anche il necessario  per una vita normale, ma allo stato attuale, ove le risorse per tutti scarseggiano, li facciamo vivere da schiavi e peggio delle bestie e gli altri piu' "fortunati" accedono alle case popolari, che manco scarseggerebbero, in virtu' dei punteggi in graduatoria logicamente piu' alti essendo dei disperati e che scavalcano puntualmente i "nostri" che si trovano con la crisi nella merda....percio' ti respingo al mittente la tua ironia sul mio essere progressista e critico invece il tuo perche' e' di facciata e nella sostanza continuano a vivere come bestie creando problemi a tutti...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


"figli di altre razze e culture" non c'entra nulla con i problemi della ridistribuzione delle risorse e di gestione dell'immigrazione anche a livello culturale. Anzi con il livello culturale c'entra.


----------



## Kaleidoskopio (25 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Grazie per l'augurio


Prego. e comunque se avessi la bontà di leggere bon ti ho ugurato un bel niente. te lo meriteresti ma in ogni caso nemmeno provando sulla tua pelle capiresti. Ed è triste. e un effetti a pensarcu bene li sei abbastanza :mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (25 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> "figli di altre razze e culture" non c'entra nulla con i problemi della ridistribuzione delle risorse e di gestione dell'immigrazione anche a livello culturale. Anzi con il livello culturale c'entra.


Se permetti io preferirei anche per il mio paese un'immigrazione piu' di qualita', come i nostri che so' costretti ad andare all'estero altamente scolarizzati, accelerando il nostro declino anche industriale legato alla mancata ricerca&C , mentre invece vanno a sviluppare il paese che li accoglie a braccia aperte....

Per me l'immigrato che si comporta bene e' equiparabile ad un autoctono anche se preferirei che mi fija nun se sposasse un mohamed...ahahah..e per fortuna la capoccia l'aiuta...ahahah..pero' chi delinque va sbattuto fuori immediatamente a calci in culo e non co' un foglio di carta che gli intima di lasciare il territorio nazionale entro 15gg....ma roba da matti...

ma tu invece, cara brunetta dotata di grande apertura ecumenica e sincretica, te sposeresti ad uno che s'adottasse la Sharia in casa tua?.....e sposatelo poi te vedemo nei tiggi'.......ahahah


----------



## Brunetta (25 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Se permetti io preferirei anche per il mio paese un'immigrazione piu' di qualita', come i nostri che so' costretti ad andare all'estero altamente scolarizzati, accelerando il nostro declino anche industriale legato alla mancata ricerca&C , mentre invece vanno a sviluppare il paese che li accoglie a braccia aperte....
> 
> Per me l'immigrato che si comporta bene e' equiparabile ad un autoctono anche se preferirei che mi fija nun se sposasse un mohamed...ahahah..e per fortuna la capoccia l'aiuta...ahahah..pero' chi delinque va sbattuto fuori immediatamente a calci in culo e non co' un foglio di carta che gli intima di lasciare il territorio nazionale entro 15gg....ma roba da matti...
> 
> ma tu invece, cara brunetta dotata di grande apertura ecumenica e sincretica, te sposeresti ad uno che s'adottasse la Sharia in casa tua?.....e sposatelo poi te vedemo nei tiggi'.......ahahah


Io non sposerei te, pensa quanto sono schizzinosa io.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Luglio 2013)

Kaleidoskopio ha detto:


> Prego. e comunque se avessi la bontà di leggere bon ti ho ugurato un bel niente. te lo meriteresti ma in ogni caso nemmeno provando sulla tua pelle capiresti. Ed è* triste*. e un effetti a pensarcu bene li sei abbastanza :mrgreen:


Accidenti mi conosci proprio bene:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Kaleidoskopio (25 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> eh, così, no, però
> 
> altrimenti potremmo pensare che non hai altri colori al di fuori del marrone...
> 
> ti pare?


Può essere. non meno marrone di chi pensa che una donna in età da figliazione possa essere duscriminata e a ragione e a prescindere. riflettendoci molto meno marrone :mrgreen:


----------



## Kaleidoskopio (25 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Accidenti mi conosci proprio bene:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Il fatto che tu non te ne renda conto dal di dentro non significa che tu non lo sia :mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (25 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non sposerei te, pensa quanto sono schizzinosa io.


mo' vedemo se l'altri te se pijano pero'...ahahahah

comunque quelli co' la sharia nella capoccia collimano perfettamente co' la tua cultura, neh, percio' li preferisci o so' troppo poco de cultura?...ahahah

ma pure n'ebreo italico...hai idea de che cazzo de casino dovete fa' pe' non farlo sbatte fori dalla sua sinagoga?...nooo?...ma non mi dire...ahahah


----------



## Nocciola (25 Luglio 2013)

Kaleidoskopio ha detto:


> Il fatto che tu non te ne renda conto dal di dentro non significa che tu non lo sia :mrgreen:


Guarda di quello chw pensa di me un utente che arriva dal nulla, che estremizza qyello che ho scritto e che mi dice quello che meriterei sinceramente non mi frega molto
Mi interessa l'opinione che hanno di me le persone che mi conoscono e per restare in argomento i miei datori di lavoro. E tanto mi basta.


----------



## free (25 Luglio 2013)

Kaleidoskopio ha detto:


> Può essere. non meno marrone di chi pensa che una donna in età da figliazione possa essere duscriminata e a ragione e a prescindere. riflettendoci molto meno marrone :mrgreen:



c'è una gara?


----------



## free (25 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Se permetti io preferirei anche per il mio paese un'immigrazione piu' di qualita', come i nostri che so' costretti ad andare all'estero altamente scolarizzati, accelerando il nostro declino anche industriale legato alla mancata ricerca&C , mentre invece vanno a sviluppare il paese che li accoglie a braccia aperte....
> 
> Per me l'immigrato che si comporta bene e' equiparabile ad un autoctono anche se preferirei che mi fija nun se sposasse un mohamed...ahahah..e per fortuna la capoccia l'aiuta...ahahah..*pero' chi delinque va sbattuto fuori immediatamente a calci in culo* e non co' un foglio di carta che gli intima di lasciare il territorio nazionale entro 15gg....ma roba da matti...
> 
> ma tu invece, cara brunetta dotata di grande apertura ecumenica e sincretica, te sposeresti ad uno che s'adottasse la Sharia in casa tua?.....e sposatelo poi te vedemo nei tiggi'.......ahahah


non si può
deve avere condanna definitiva e deve esistere un trattato internazionale in tal senso

quando prevedi di ri-atterrare?


----------



## Kaleidoskopio (25 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Guarda di quello chw pensa di me un utente che arriva dal nulla, che estremizza qyello che ho scritto e che mi dice quello che meriterei sinceramente non mi frega molto
> Mi interessa l'opinione che hanno di me le persone che mi conoscono e per restare in argomento i miei datori di lavoro. E tanto mi basta.


non avevo nrssun dubbio del fatto che ti intetessano solo i cszzi tuoi. tipico


----------



## Sterminator (25 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> non si può
> deve avere condanna definitiva e deve esistere un trattato internazionale in tal senso
> 
> quando prevedi di ri-atterrare?


balle....:mrgreen:

boh?....mi riforniscono in volo....ahahah


----------



## Kaleidoskopio (25 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> c'è una gara?


No ma i termini di paragone nella vita possono servire:mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (25 Luglio 2013)

Kaleidoskopio ha detto:


> non avevo nrssun dubbio del fatto che ti intetessano solo i cszzi tuoi. tipico


Bravissimo... Continua a sparare cazzate magari prima o poi una giusta la dici
Sei uno spasso


----------



## Kaleidoskopio (25 Luglio 2013)

Ps: ciccina io non vengo dal nulla:mrgreen:


----------



## Kaleidoskopio (25 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Bravissimo... Continua a sparare cazzate magari prima o poi una giusta la dici
> Sei uno spasso


Uanche tu ma non te ne rendi conto perchè:mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (25 Luglio 2013)

Kaleidoskopio ha detto:


> Uanche tu ma non te ne rendi conto perchè:mrgreen:


Bè dai, almeno abbiamo trovato il modo per farci due risate entrambi..
Positivo direi


----------



## free (25 Luglio 2013)

Kaleidoskopio ha detto:


> Ps: ciccina io non vengo dal nulla:mrgreen:



ciao alex


----------



## free (25 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> balle....:mrgreen:
> 
> boh?....mi riforniscono in volo....ahahah



e dillo prima, no?
non è gentile da parte tua!
non è che siamo qua a pettinare i bruchi


----------



## Simy (25 Luglio 2013)

Kaleidoskopio ha detto:


> Ps: ciccina io non vengo dal nulla:mrgreen:



:saggio:



:mago:


----------



## gas (25 Luglio 2013)

Kaleidoskopio ha detto:


> Embe certo. quello che vale per te non può valere per altri. aggiungiamoci anche l‘egoismo e il quadro è perfetto. Te e le persone come te meriterebberi che i propri cari non trovino lavoro per tutta una vita venendo discriminati a prescindere. e mi raccomando quando dovesse succedere ripeti loro che il datore di lavoro ha il diritto di discriminarli.


certo che ad augurare del bene non ti tiri indietro


----------



## Kaleidoskopio (25 Luglio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> certo che ad augurare del bene non ti tiri indietro


Embe...invece èproprio un bene essere d‘accordo che datori di lavoro già dai colloqui possano discriminare donne perché pribabili future madri.  
Quello che vorresti per gli altri devi volerli per te stesso e per chi ti sta vicino. se quindi pensi che sia male quello che le ho scritto pensi che sia male anche quello che lei pensa e su cui è d‘accordo. oppure una misura per te e chi ti sta vicino e glu atri si fottano?


----------



## Kaleidoskopio (25 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ciao alex


Ciao


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Luglio 2013)

Kaleidoskopio ha detto:


> Io da un mezzo pubblico. da notare che non ho scritto che non ci si debba collegare dal posto di lavoro. Non guasterebbe se chi critica le donne che abuserebbero della maternità non lo facesse abusando del tempo lavorativo. non ne convieni?
> che poi parlare di maternità e un ipotetico abuso della stessa è decisamente fastidioso non lo metterei proprio in secondo piano. specie da una donna ma soprattutto madr


hai abusato di un condizionale, secondo me.


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Luglio 2013)

Kaleidoskopio ha detto:


> Embe certo. quello che vale per te non può valere per altri. aggiungiamoci anche l‘egoismo e il quadro è perfetto. *Te e le persone come te meriterebberi che i propri cari *non trovino lavoro per tutta una vita venendo discriminati a prescindere. e mi raccomando quando dovesse succedere ripeti loro che il datore di lavoro ha il diritto di discriminarli.


ucci ucci non si perdono i viziucci


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Luglio 2013)

...


----------



## Nocciola (25 Luglio 2013)

Kaleidoskopio ha detto:


> Embe...invece èproprio un bene essere d‘accordo che datori di lavoro già dai colloqui possano discriminare donne perché pribabili future madri.
> Quello che vorresti per gli altri devi volerli per te stesso e per chi ti sta vicino. se quindi pensi che sia male quello che le ho scritto pensi che sia male anche quello che lei pensa e su cui è d‘accordo. oppure una misura per te e chi ti sta vicino e glu atri si fottano?


Io ho detto che posso capire un datore di lavoro che cerca di tutelarsi. Non ho detto che sia giusto.
Ma se ho un'impresa magari piccola, e ho bisogno di garanzie, e ho avuto esperienze negative cerco di tutelarmi.
Fine del discorso. Poi ci vuoi montare un caso, ti sto sul cazzo, fai come ti pare.
Io parlo per la mia esperienza lavorativa e quando mi hanno assunto avevo 20 anni, non mi hanno chiesto nulla se lo avessero fatto non avrei gridato allo scandalo, avrei risposto come la pensavo sull'argomento cercando di convincerli della mia serietà professionale.


----------



## Kaleidoskopio (25 Luglio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ucci ucci non si perdono i viziucci


Se pensi che è giusto picchiare gli uomini sotto il metro e venti non puoi lamentarti se poi sposi un nano che viene madsacrato di botte per strada. non ne convieni? 
No non ne convieni. che vuoi capire......


----------



## Nocciola (25 Luglio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ucci ucci non si perdono i viziucci


Quando non si hanno argomenti......


----------



## Kaleidoskopio (25 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io ho detto che posso capire un datore di lavoro che cerca di tutelarsi. Non ho detto che sia giusto.
> Ma se ho un'impresa magari piccola, e ho bisogno di garanzie, e ho avuto esperienze negative cerco di tutelarmi.
> Fine del discorso. Poi ci vuoi montare un caso, ti sto sul cazzo, fai come ti pare.
> Io parlo per la mia esperienza lavorativa e quando mi hanno assunto avevo 20 anni, non mi hanno chiesto nulla se lo avessero fatto non avrei gridato allo scandalo, avrei risposto come la pensavo sull'argomento cercando di convincerli della mia serietà professionale.


Allora ringrazia i tuoi datori di lavoro perché adesso avresti potuto essere a casa a fare la fame se la pensassero come te


----------



## Nocciola (25 Luglio 2013)

Kaleidoskopio ha detto:


> Allora ringrazia i tuoi datori di lavoro perché adesso avresti potuto essere a casa a fare la fame se la pensassero come te


Ok provvederò


----------



## free (25 Luglio 2013)

Kaleidoskopio ha detto:


> Allora ringrazia i tuoi datori di lavoro perché adesso avresti potuto essere a casa a fare la fame se la pensassero come te



anch'io mi sento di ringraziare il mio datore di lavoro, che trovo essere una persona di raro fascino ed eleganza!

:mrgreen:


----------



## Kaleidoskopio (25 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quando non si hanno argomenti......


Non ci devono essere argomenti. sei d‘accordo con una discriminazione. salvo poi fare la vittima se la cosa viene rigirata su di te. ma se puoi capire come mai non riconosci come argomento quello chw ho svritto meriteresti? Logico. perché non è una cosa bella e nemmeno da comprendere. ma è un opinione asettica e magari pure di empatia col povero datore di lavoro. un‘altra è sentirla vicino a sé . e questo è un argomentone. cara la mia ipocritona ))


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ciao alex


Ma che, davero davero?


----------



## free (25 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma che, davero davero?



credo di sì, ha risposto al saluto

comunque un po' ho sparato, dai:mrgreen:


----------



## free (25 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> anch'io mi sento di ringraziare il mio datore di lavoro, che trovo essere una persona di raro fascino ed eleganza!
> 
> :mrgreen:



ma chi è che mi ha approvato 'sta cagata?:rotfl:


----------



## Sole (25 Luglio 2013)

Kaleidoskopio ha detto:


> Ciao


'zzo ci fai ancora qui? Vattene!


----------



## Kaleidoskopio (25 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma che, davero davero?


Ti stai annoiando eh? Ma ti capisco. anche io fossi te mi annoierei a morte


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma chi è che mi ha approvato 'sta cagata?:rotfl:


Se smeraldassi o rubinassi sarei stato io, mon amour. Epperò non smeraldo nè rubino.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma chi è che mi ha approvato 'sta cagata?:rotfl:


chiamala cagata :mrgreen:

siur parun dale bele braghe bianche, fora le palanche :rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Luglio 2013)

Kaleidoskopio ha detto:


> Ti stai annoiando eh? Ma ti capisco. anche io fossi te mi annoierei a morte


Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh, annamo bene. Vabbè. Ciao.


----------



## free (25 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Se smeraldassi o rubinassi sarei stato io, mon amour. Epperò non smeraldo nè rubino.



oggi, misteri come se piovesse!


----------



## Kaleidoskopio (25 Luglio 2013)

Kaleidoskopio ha detto:


> Non ci devono essere argomenti. sei d‘accordo con una discriminazione. salvo poi fare la vittima se la cosa viene rigirata su di te. ma se puoi capire come mai non riconosci come argomento quello chw ho svritto meriteresti? Logico. perché non è una cosa bella e nemmeno da comprendere. ma è un opinione asettica e magari pure di empatia col povero datore di lavoro. un‘altra è sentirla vicino a sé . e questo è un argomentone. cara la mia ipocritona ))


Manco io mi sono capito ma tanto la parte pregn:mrgreen:a è ipocritona


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Se smeraldassi o rubinassi sarei stato io, mon amour. Epperò non smeraldo nè rubino.



a proposito, hanno rubinato i miei complimenti al tuo post di ieri sera
ma io l'ho trovato veramene ben scritto e ben costruito


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Luglio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> a proposito, hanno rubinato i miei complimenti al tuo post di ieri sera
> ma io l'ho trovato veramene ben scritto e ben costruito


Quale?


----------



## Kaleidoskopio (25 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh, annamo bene. Vabbè. Ciao.


Ciao. lo spero vivamente


----------



## free (25 Luglio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> chiamala cagata :mrgreen:
> 
> siur parun dale bele braghe bianche, fora le palanche :rotfl:



ehm...
sono io il mio datore:singleeye:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quale?


la biografia non autorizata di tebe + disquisizione sul rapimento della salma di lenin

il post dell'anno, ma a qualcuno non è piaciuto che io l'abbia scritto


----------



## Kaleidoskopio (25 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ehm...
> sono io il mio datore:singleeye:


Stai tranquilla che qui abresti comprensione se volessi avere figli e decidesdi di autolicenziarti.  come si è empatici qui da nessuna parte:mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (25 Luglio 2013)

Kaleidoskopio ha detto:


> Non ci devono essere argomenti. sei d‘accordo con una discriminazione.* salvo poi fare la vittima se la cosa viene rigirata su di te*. ma se puoi capire come mai non riconosci come argomento quello chw ho svritto meriteresti? Logico. perché non è una cosa bella e nemmeno da comprendere. ma è un opinione asettica e magari pure di empatia col povero datore di lavoro. un‘altra è sentirla vicino a sé . e questo è un argomentone. cara la mia ipocritona ))


Quando ?
Dove?
Non ti seguo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ehm...
> sono io il mio datore:singleeye:


appunto per quello non era una cazzata :rotfl:


----------



## free (25 Luglio 2013)

Kaleidoskopio ha detto:


> Stai tranquilla che qui abresti comprensione se volessi avere figli e decidesdi di autolicenziarti.  come si è empatici qui da nessuna parte:mrgreen:



ma pensa che il mio datore quando ha scoperto che mi sono ri-fidanzata non ha fatto neanche un plissè!:mrgreen:


----------



## free (25 Luglio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> appunto per quello non era una cazzata :rotfl:



grazie cara, lo prendo per un complimento
...immeritato


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Luglio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> la biografia non autorizata di tebe + disquisizione sul rapimento della salma di lenin
> 
> il post dell'anno, ma a qualcuno non è piaciuto che io l'abbia scritto


Eh, posso immaginare. Grazie comunque.


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Luglio 2013)

Kaleidoskopio ha detto:


> Se pensi che è giusto picchiare gli uomini sotto il metro e venti non puoi lamentarti se poi sposi un nano che viene madsacrato di botte per strada. non ne convieni?
> No non ne convieni. che vuoi capire......


adesso hai abusato di un indicativo. Ripassa a settembre.


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> anch'io mi sento di ringraziare il mio datore di lavoro, che trovo essere una persona di raro fascino ed eleganza!
> 
> :mrgreen:


e con una luuuuunga coda


----------



## free (25 Luglio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> adesso hai abusato di un indicativo. Ripassa a settembre.



però ha il materiale per colorare bene


----------



## Kaleidoskopio (25 Luglio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> adesso hai abusato di un indicativo. Ripassa a settembre.


Porella......:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> però ha il materiale per colorare bene


Sì. Il suo problema è che non riesce a restare nei confini. Va sempre fuori dal segno.


----------



## Tubarao (27 Luglio 2013)

Potrei portare un uguale numero di esempi, reali, di datori di lavoro bastardi e di madri zoccole che se ne approfittano della maternità. 

A seconda dei casi sono stato solidale sia con le discriminate e/o con i presi in giro.

Come al solito si ragiona per categorie.

Se poi vogliamo fare un discorso più generale sui diritti del lavoro, sono d'accordo che l'Italia è ai livelli del Burkina Faso.


----------

